# Mercados: Mercados: ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? 3T 2011 (parte 4) +



## rosonero (26 Sep 2011)

Con casi nocturnidad y alevosía abro nuevo hilo para nuestro mítico Habéis visto el Ibex 35 ...?

Venimos de aquí http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/248502-mercados-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-3-a.html


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Sep 2011)

Dejo mi marca para seguirlo.

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## rosonero (26 Sep 2011)

Y me autopoleo:

Igmarkets: España 35 7974.7 7992.7 07:38 0.7 

El gap alcista deshaciéndose cual azucarillo.


Pd. Autopole fail. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

Dia interesante hoy.....







para verlo desde la barrera!


----------



## rosonero (26 Sep 2011)

A ver si algún admin., o similar, puede eliminar un par de "_Mercados_" del título. Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## aitor33 (26 Sep 2011)

Futuros Usa

Dow -0.55% 10639
Sp500 -0.44 % 1124
Nas100 -0.65% 2187


----------



## aitor33 (26 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver si algún admin., o similar, puede eliminar un par de "_Mercados_" del título. Gracias por adelantado.



No te preocupes si así es más fácil de encontrar el hilo, por mí que se quede asím


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2011)

Madre mia, -14 % la plata (cotizada en €)ahora y el oro, sigue bajando.

No me gustaria estar en el pellejo de la pobre gente que estará perdiendo UNA BUENA PASTA ahora. ufff

Veo bajando la plata hasta los 15 €....


----------



## rosonero (26 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dia interesante hoy.....
> 
> 
> 
> pra verlo desde la barrera!




O para dejar alguna orden de entrada de esas casi imposibles, 200 o 300 puntos más abajo, de esas que cuando te llega el mensajito al móvil no sabes si felicitarte por tu astucia o acojonarte de haber entrado con la que está cayendo


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Sep 2011)

Buenos días!

Me quedé corto el viernes y tras un finde de incertidumbre veo que comenzaré la semana con plusvalías :


----------



## rosonero (26 Sep 2011)

Abrir los mercados a las 08:00 y 100 puntitos abajo :8:


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2011)

Guanos día. Owned por el esperado gap alcista.

La clave está en la debilidad del leuro. Es lo que hay que seguir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> O para dejar alguna orden de entrada de esas casi imposibles, 200 o 300 puntos más abajo, de esas que cuando te llega el mensajito al móvil no sabes si felicitarte por tu astucia o acojonarte de haber entrado con la que está cayendo



Sr rosonero, sabe usted bien que en estos dias que nos toca sufrir, ese tipo de movimientos se están dado más a menudo de lo que nuestro pobre corazon (en todos los sentidos) puede aguantar.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2011)

Fortaleza del USD y masacre en las commodities no anticipan nada bueno en los mercados emergentes.

Cuidado con la presencia ejpañola en Latinoamérica.


----------



## Condor (26 Sep 2011)

Por lo menos pillé primera página en hilo remítico (o reumático?) a una semana de octubre


----------



## Mulder (26 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!

Parece que el EUR/USD sigue su camino descendente, sería interesante saber hasta donde llega, pero este índice ya ha roto la directriz alcista que le guiaba desde hace un año, ahora va haciendo paradas de soporte en soporte mientras baja.


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Sep 2011)

Guanos días


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2011)

Culo a tope de plata. Bueno el caso esta que el Stoxx esta a un -2,62 %, eso en el ibex a cuanto corresponderia en bajada hoy? Hagamos apuestas. Creo que abrimos en 7750 aprox


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Culo a tope de plata. Bueno el caso esta que el Stoxx esta a un -2,62 %, eso en el ibex a cuanto corresponderia en bajada hoy? Hagamos apuestas. Creo que abrimos en 7750 aprox



Hoy no se abre, fallo informatico ::


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

Llego a tiempo para la cuarta temporada del hilo ?


----------



## wakeland (26 Sep 2011)

El oro a 1550$,el Brent a 101$ y el WTI a 77$.


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2011)

Lo que esta claro que hoy nos marcamos una buena gapeada, con escupida incluida en todo el hoyo :::: por que menuda owneada quien se esperaba el lunes con subidas, yo el primero, suerte que no deje nada atado el viernes.


----------



## aitor33 (26 Sep 2011)

Vaya acelerón de bajadas. Váis a acertar los que decíais que iba a ser un lunes movido, a las 08:44 y se aproximan nubarrones de guano bienvenidos sean.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Sep 2011)

hoy tiene toda la pinta de lunes negro


----------



## DeCafeina (26 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy no se abre, fallo informatico ::



:no: Cada vez que alguien se escuda en un "fallo informático" para esconder sus propios errores, dios mata un gatito. Que lo sepáis.


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2011)

Se pronostica hoy caídas superiores en el ibex a los 7600


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> :no: Cada vez que alguien se escuda en un "fallo informático" para esconder sus propios errores, dios mata un gatito. Que lo sepáis.



Sr. DeCafeina, ¿acaso no se inventaron los ordenadores para ello?
¿No será usted informático? ::


edito: menuda ostia de los horos....-6.5%


----------



## mc_toni (26 Sep 2011)

Guanos dias, 

Otro observador que deja marca en el hilo.


----------



## mc_toni (26 Sep 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Se pronostica hoy caídas superiores en el ibex a los 7600



Eso es una bajada del 5% minimo! :8:


----------



## Fraction (26 Sep 2011)

- 1.79 ahora mismo


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Me quedé corto el viernes y tras un finde de incertidumbre veo que comenzaré la semana con plusvalías :



Ole sus huevos!


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

Buenas,

Me sabe mal por los orófilos, pero es que suelen ser más papistas que el papa y luego pasa lo que pasa. Y tú, sí, tú, señor ateo, a ver si alguna vez me haces caso, que te paso siempre la información de primera mano.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Sep 2011)

Cerrados cortos en 7805 (futuro). Tiene pinta que lo suben


----------



## Jamóncontomate (26 Sep 2011)

¿El resultado del oro no era habitualmente opuesto al de las bolsas?
¿Será miedo al bajonazo del otro día?


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> ¿El resultado del oro no era habitualmente opuesto al de las bolsas?
> ¿Será miedo al bajonazo del otro día?



No es momento de buscar correlaciones. La única correlación más o menos estable es inversa en el BUND/bolsas, y espero que de ahí salgan divergencias próximamente.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (26 Sep 2011)

A ver señores, les está mirando la rubia del largo plazo del fondo del bar. Mira, sonríe y se ruboriza mientras toma otro de los últimos sorbos de su cerveza. Hoy se siente mujer mujer, y ha decidido disfrutar más de la vida mientras se ponía un top ajustado escuchando música cañera. Se encuentra rodeadita de chulitos de gimnasio revoloteando a su alrededor, pero no le atraen, está buscando una buena herramienta burbujista. Acaba de mirar su reloj y susurrarle algo a la amiga...


----------



## DeCafeina (26 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. DeCafeina, ¿acaso no se inventaron los ordenadores para ello?
> ¿No será usted informático? ::
> 
> 
> edito: menuda ostia de los horos....-6.5%



Lamentablemente, sí. No he sido capaz de encontrar una forma mentalmente sana de ganarme la vida. Mi familia está horrorizada, pero a pesar de todo dicen que me quieren igual.


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> ¿El resultado del oro no era habitualmente opuesto al de las bolsas?
> ¿Será miedo al bajonazo del otro día?



Principalmente se ha devualuado por dos cosas:

-La gente necesita liquidez y saca la pasta del oro, para comprar a precios baratos en las bolsas, o para prepararse ante el madmax con bienes fisicos para la futura supervivencia ante los caminantes.

-el euro se devalua frente al dolar, y por lo tanto, por muy alto que este el oro en €, frente al dolar, vale menos y muchos inversores son extranjeros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> A ver señores, les está mirando la rubia del largo plazo del fondo del bar. Mira, sonríe y se ruboriza mientras toma otro de los últimos sorbos de su cerveza. Hoy se siente mujer mujer, y ha decidido disfrutar más de la vida mientras se ponía un top ajustado escuchando música cañera. Se encuentra rodeadita de chulitos de gimnasio revoloteando a su alrededor, pero no le atraen, está buscando una buena herramienta burbujista. Acaba de mirar su reloj y susurrarle algo a la amiga...



Esa peli la he visto yo....


----------



## Jamóncontomate (26 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esa peli la he visto yo....



Prometo pomerme el owned en la firma si bajamos de 7200-7300.

::


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

Esto acaba hoy en verde. No hace falta más que ver cómo van ciertos bancos como Societe Generale.

O rojo ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Prometo pomerme el owned en la firma si bajamos de 7200-7300.
> 
> ::



te la he tuneado 

sin acritud y tal, ya sabe usted.


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Sep 2011)

El Dax lo pille a 5099,75 (ya hice el día sobradamente)


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

Pues yo creo que el oro se la está dando hy principalmente por esto...



> CME Group Raises Comex Gold Margins By 21.5%, Silver Margins By 15.6%
> 
> 23 September 2011, 4:55 p.m.



El oro cae, suben los márgenes, se disparan los margin call, se deshacen posiciones, el oro cae más... etc...


----------



## rbotic statistics (26 Sep 2011)

Os veo muy acojonaos... que no veis que estamos bajo la protección del místico 7.700?

S2s


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Sep 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Prometo pomerme el owned en la firma si bajamos de 7200-7300.
> 
> ::



Vaya guardando la afoto 

salvo que se refiera usted a hoy ::

!! sera en Octubre !! :ouch:

EDITO : Visto el techo de los ochomiles !! empieza la fiesta !! salvo que san Pollastre diga lo contrario , aqui como en el derecho canonico toda opinion acaba como los canones "...salvo que la autoridad eclesiastica disponga lo contrario " , vamos que se podian ahorrar los canones ( articulos en derecho canonico ) y dejar solo la coletilla ¿ me pillan lo que quiero decir no? :XX::XX:


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Os veo muy acojonaos... que no veis que estamos bajo la protección del místico 7.700?
> 
> S2s




Dios le oiga...


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2011)

Cojones con la plata. Ha recuperado practicamente un 9% desde las 8.05 am (ha llegado a perder hasta un 15%). Esto va parriba pepe!


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Sep 2011)

Los cuidadores del SAN han vuelto de vacaciones.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2011)

Buena pirula que han hecho.

Los bancos al cielo y con ellos los índices.

HDLGP se van a confirmar mis temores.


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Sep 2011)

Al DAX le cuesta subir de los 5260, en corto (todavía es temprano)


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Sé que se ha preguntado 20 veces, pero dado que Bankinter está caida... ¿algún link para seguir el mercado en directo?

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

Bankinter caída ?... yo estoy en Bankiter ahora !!


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Pues a mí me salen los datos del viernes...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

tranquilos nada se ha roto, todo esta bajo control, ha llegado el señor Robotic. El mistico funciona, si, hasta que deje de funcionar.

No vamos a ver caidas profundas esta semana, estamos en septiembre todavia, .

Por arriba los 16miles hacen de resistencia :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Felix (26 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sé que se ha preguntado 20 veces, pero dado que Bankinter está caida... ¿algún link para seguir el mercado en directo?
> 
> Gracias por anticipado.



Yo los sigo aqui: IBEX | IBEX Index | Iberia Index


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

A ver... acá dice:

_"Sistema saturado... Ud. ocupa el sitio de ghkghk... avise al usuario si abandona el sistema para autorizarle su ingreso..."_

Sip... entonces estais afuera hasta que yo salga !


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

Epppss !!, hablando en serio ahora... estais seguro que tu Java está actualizado ?

Han hecho algunos cambios en la aplicación y, días atrás tuve problemas para ingresar desde Firefox y tuve que hacerlo desde IE. Luego de actualizar Java no tuve más problemas.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Madre mía Bayer. No ha dado tiempo ni a pestañear. Debatiéndome si entrar ya en los 36 y en dos sesiones está ya el 41.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

Qué volatilidad, madre mía. El nivel clave en el IBEX para el muy corto plazo son los 7.980. Mientras aguante, tenemos la posibilidad de visitar los 8.201. La fiabilidad del movimiento es muy baja, por eso.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

No nos comamos aún las pollas. Esto no puede subir sin que el SP lo haga ... y de momento sigue estando por debajo del gallardete en diario.
No vaya a ser que los ratones estén de fiesta porque el gato está durmiendo. A ver si se va a levantar con "jambre" de roehdohes.

P.D: En el overnight llegó a 1152 (resistencia) y ahora está en 1135 aún estando los europeos en máximos.

P.D: Si alguien quiere ver por qué al mercado hay que respetarlo mucho, que vea en gráfico de minutos a Societe Generale desde las 09:00 hasta ahora. No comments.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

En mi gacelosa opinión esta subida es, a partes iguales, reacción a la sobreventa y un "ahora si que nos vamos parriba".
Habrá que ver el volumen....


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

Si les sirve el dato SAN tenía una resistencia descendente que hoy estaba en torno a los 5,80 y, tras remolonear un rato con ella acaba de romperla por segunda vez. De todos modos no lo veo muy decidido aún a "llevársela puesta" pero parece que anda con ganas.

Eso o se hunde irremediablemente si no consolida el cruce.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En mi gacelosa opinión esta subida es, a partes iguales, reacción a la sobreventa y un "ahora si que nos vamos parriba".
> Habrá que ver el volumen....



Más allá del muy corto plazo todavía debería quedar caída. Esta volatilidad no es buena compañera del peponismo. Estamos en la fase de "claudicación", no creo que desaprovechen esta oportunidad para sembrar el pánico.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Si les sirve el dato SAN tenía una resistencia descendente que hoy estaba en torno a los 5,80 y, tras remolonear un rato con ella acaba de romperla por segunda vez. De todos modos no lo veo muy decidido aún a "llevársela puesta" pero parece que anda con ganas.
> 
> Eso o se hunde irremediablemente si no consolida el cruce.



Para el SAN, nivel clave 5,75, mientras los mantenga, el objetivo son los 6 euros.


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

Pasajero Bertok !, Pasajero Bertok !

El tren está partiendo. Ultimo aviso.

Pasajero Bertok !


----------



## rbotic statistics (26 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> tranquilos nada se ha roto, todo esta bajo control, ha llegado el señor Robotic. El mistico funciona, si, hasta que deje de funcionar.
> 
> ...



El rebote es hasta el místico 10.700 de diciembre 2011...
Y es eso de momento un rebote... soportado en el místico 7.700 que hace de soporte entre soporte... y ya se está volviendo a ver su fuerza.

Muchos queréis un gran guano... rbotic desde Mayo2007 ha sido de lo más oscuro bursátilmente hablando y el más acertado cazador de suelos... pero una cosa es el deseo y otra la realidad, y si hay rebote hay que aprovecharlo, para una vez arriba si fuera el caso volver a disfrutar del olor a guano...

S2s


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Epppss !!, hablando en serio ahora... estais seguro que tu Java está actualizado ?
> 
> Han hecho algunos cambios en la aplicación y, días atrás tuve problemas para ingresar desde Firefox y tuve que hacerlo desde IE. Luego de actualizar Java no tuve más problemas.




Pues nada. ¿Sabes si la info en directo del broker es sólo durante unas semanas tras abrir la cuenta de valores y después hay que suscribirse a algo?


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

GHKGHK:

Ve a donde dice *"Mis Acciones"* y, fíjate en las opciones de la izquierda una que dice *"Mis Bonos Bolsa"*.

Al ingresar allí tendrías que acceder (desde diferentes opciones) al estado de tu CUENTA (broker, trader, etc.) y el acceso que tienes a los diferentes indicadores.

Tal como dices algunos sólo son en REAL si tienes el número de operaciones suficientes o contratas ese servicio pero MERCADO CONTINUO/IBEX lo tienes que tener en tiempo real en todas las modalidades.


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2011)

La verdad es que he obtenido con el oro comprándolas (en €) a 1150, y vendiendolas a 1200 para un porche.

Lastima que no me hubiera atrevido a comprar con la plata en euros cuando esta mañana estaba a un -15%!!! y ahora ha recuperado un 10%, grrrrr.

Unas 3000 onzas de plata habría estado bien pillarlas esta mañana. Y claro, ahora no se si situarme en cortos, grrr


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Pasajero Bertok !, Pasajero Bertok !
> 
> El tren está partiendo. Ultimo aviso.
> 
> Pasajero Bertok !



Este tren no puede ser el bueno ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

Sr. Robotic, el místico 7700 se lo pasaron el otro día por el forro.
Sin acritud y tal.

PD: EL chuli pide un corto ahora como el comer..... Lástima!


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2011)

Mientras no se confirme el rebote con una subida del leuro ....


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Sep 2011)

pillo sitio, algo tarde eso si


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2011)

La evolución de los índices tras el martillo del viernes es significativa.

Los metales, si extreman más la subida a lo largo de la sesión, estarían marcando un reversal importante.

En todo caso, claramente, no es un momento para estar en mercado. Esta volatilidad destroza las posiciones.

Me remito a un post del viernes: es momento de disfrutar de liquidez y dejar que los leones se devoren entre ellos. Hay mercado TODOS los días.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Sep 2011)

.
COMO está el patio.

Cada vez entiendo más a Pollastre. Abierto en el mercado hay que estar lo mínimo posible.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Hasta el petroleo ha dejado de guanear con la que se estaba pegando.

Tremendo pepinazo.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

Bueno, a tres puntos del objetivo, yo creo que ya es suficiente, aunque seguramente veamos un IBEX por encima de los 8.200, con TEF flojeando y los bancos terminando de alcanzar objetivos metiendo más caña, pero de momento no hay que tener especial ilusión en que el tema dé para más. 

Los objetivos pendientes -y que coinciden con resistencias muy importantes-:

BBVA: 5,92

SAN: 6,03

PD: Mientras lo escribía se han visto esos 8.201 y TEF empieza a flojear :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

Si hubiera abierto el corto a las 10:47 cuando edité el mensaje anterior, me hubieran puesto bien el culete, todo hay que decirlo.
Hace falta un Gandalf sobre los 8200 revoloteando. En caso contrario habrá que ir cambiando el chip de forma temporal.


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

Comparto Claca.

Yo me salí en 5,935 (el último leuro que se lo lleve otro). De todos modos voy a poner una orden más abajo por si hay un descansillo y puedo tomar una subidita adicional.

===

Perdón... no se si advierten que hablo con Claca de "igual a igual" 

Es que ajusto mis gráficos "claquísticamente" y esto parece un bisturí.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

Que yo recuerde MM no dijo que los objetivos en el SP fueran sólo para viernes... Yo hoy he entrado largo en 1134. Una lástima no haber podido entrar más temprano, pero no se puede estar a tó...


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Comparto Claca.
> 
> Yo me salí en 5,935 (el último leuro que se lo lleve otro). De todos modos voy a poner una orden más abajo por si hay un descansillo y puedo tomar una subidita adicional.
> 
> ...



Me encanta que lo hagas, aunque yo me hubiera quedado en el SAN, que tiene pinta de que cumplirá.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Comparto Claca.
> 
> Yo me salí en 5,935 (el último leuro que se lo lleve otro). De todos modos voy a poner una orden más abajo por si hay un descansillo y puedo tomar una subidita adicional.





Claca dijo:


> Me encanta que lo hagas, aunque yo me hubiera quedado en el SAN, que tiene pinta de que cumplirá.



Cumplió, cumplió, llegó a 6,05. Yo me salí en 5,931, durante la subastilla que hubo en ese nivel.

Ahora a buscar otro punto de entrada :rolleye:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (26 Sep 2011)

Esto va parriba !!!! Estaba claro, hasta un niño se hubiera dado cuenta. Esa vela en forma de b invertida, tirando a P y la M que hace el grafico del Oro... blanco y en botella, una PM. Hasta que no vea el SAN a 3,95 de mi bolsillo no ven ni un leuro.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

Pues eso, con los objetivos cumplidos, y, por lo tanto, los gemelos en resistencia, con TEF flojeando, no hay que esperar que el tema dé para más. Como he comentado antes, esta volatilidad no es amiga de subidas sostenidas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Me ha dicho un pajarito que si pasa el 8311 visitaran al amigo 8450, pero de no ver el 8311, se iran a buscar al amigo guanero.

Hablo para esta semana, no solo de hoy.


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues eso, con los objetivos cumplidos, y, por lo tanto, los gemelos en resistencia, con TEF flojeando, no hay que esperar que el tema dé para más. Como he comentado antes, esta volatilidad no es amiga de subidas sostenidas.



Por lo tanto, situémonos todos en cortos.:Baile::Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

politicodemadreputa... El mejor nick de todo el foro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Yo ahora es cuando me acuerdo de los politicos por prohibir las posiciones cortas.
Me voy pal dax.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

Cierrau en 44. Seguimos para bingo... si se deja.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Esto de elegir a McD y e.on para medio plazo y no hacer los mete-saca diarios le quita emoción al asunto... Eso de darle a "actualizar" cada rato es un coñazo.

Voy a tener que empezar* a ver porno en el trabajo...





























*Empezar.... inocho:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me ha dicho un pajarito que si pasa el 8311 visitaran al amigo 8450, pero de no ver el 8311, se iran a buscar al amigo guanero.
> 
> Hablo para esta semana, no solo de hoy.



Me lo apunto Sr. Chinito_deslocalizador, que últimamente su pajarito resulta fiable :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Sacyr la que más pierde del Ibex y TRE en rojo pese a que el índice sube sobre un 2,5%... Lo que no entiendo es cómo cojones no somos en este hilo todos millonarios. Es imposible ponerlo más fácil.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

> Esto de elegir a McD y e.on para medio plazo y no hacer los mete-saca diarios le quita emoción al asunto... Eso de darle a "actualizar" cada rato es un coñazo.
> 
> Voy a tener que empezar* a ver porno en el trabajo...



Si las tiene para el medio largo plazo, y cree que su entrada fue buena, no actualice cada rata, las mira de vez en cuando, y poco mas. Yo cuando entro en compañias para el largo plazo[para mi eso es mas de 5 años, buscando los ciclos economicos] me olvido hasta de ellas. Asi si bajan no me hago sangre, y si suben no corto las ganancias.

Para ese gusanillo se inventaron los futuros mini, si es usted una gacelilla, o los futuros grandes del daxie, si tiene usted lo que hay que tener, esto es, la cartera bien _abriga_ :XX:


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

Claro !, si vas a mediano o largo plazo no necesitas verlas más que una vez AL MES !

Para despuntar el vicio te dejas unos centavos y vas alternando entre Sacyr, Bbva, TED y REP aleatoriamente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Que Sacyr sea la que mas caiga no deberia de cogerle por sorpresa despues de leerme aunque solo sea un dia, lo digo y lo repito, eso no es una empresa, eso es el camarote de los hermanos marx, en lugar de huveosduros, piden creditos.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Hoygan, que lo de medio o largo plazo es un decir. Iré a corto si suben y a largo si bajan... como toda buena gacela pierde cuartos.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que Sacyr sea la que mas caiga no deberia de cogerle por sorpresa despues de leerme aunque solo sea un dia, lo digo y lo repito, eso no es una empresa, eso es el camarote de los hermanos marx, en lugar de huveosduros, piden creditos.



Precisamente por eso digo que no tiene sentido que no seamos todos millonarios. Desde que Sacyr estuvo a 9 se veía venir que esto ni iba a acabar bien... Mira si hemos tenido tiempo todos para ponernos cortos. Y sólo usted y unos pocos más (al menos que hayan informado) lo han aprovechado.


----------



## Mulder (26 Sep 2011)

¿no tenemos torito pepón bailiarín para días como hoy? 

Alguien tendrá que hacerle sombra al oso guanoso...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)




----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no tenemos torito pepón bailiarín para días como hoy?
> 
> Alguien tendrá que hacerle sombra al oso guanoso...



El má jrande:

[YOUTUBE]NFkI-zxZlHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no tenemos torito pepón bailiarín para días como hoy?
> 
> Alguien tendrá que hacerle sombra al oso guanoso...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

dos versiones,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

JAJAJAJAJAJA sin duda gana la de ghkghk!!!!!!
Trrrremendo!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Viendo como participamos el señor ghkghk y yo, que entramos desde el curro, me hago a la idea de como esta España, aqui en la oficina buscando toros felices para subirlo a un foro.

Yo ya les confirmo que no se vende un puto coche, no entran ni a preguntar, asi que a firmar menos todavia. Eso si, como vea a los comerciales chatear leehmpapeloquenoveas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Viendo como participamos el señor ghkghk y yo, que entramos desde el curro, me hago a la idea de como esta España, aqui en la oficina buscando toros felices para subirlo a un foro.
> 
> Yo ya les confirmo que no se vende un puto coche, no entran ni a preguntar, asi que a firmar menos todavia. Eso si, como vea a los comerciales chatear leehmpapeloquenoveas.



vengo a darle animos, personalmente tengo pensado cambiar mi carro en 2012.

y respecto a los toros, lo de hoy me recuerda algo asi como este video..
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pq6sWJOotZA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
 
ps:sustituir aficionado/espectador por trader/inversor


----------



## Mulder (26 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Viendo como participamos el señor ghkghk y yo, que entramos desde el curro, me hago a la idea de como esta España, aqui en la oficina buscando toros felices para subirlo a un foro.
> 
> Yo ya les confirmo que no se vende un puto coche, no entran ni a preguntar, asi que a firmar menos todavia. Eso si, como vea a los comerciales chatear leehmpapeloquenoveas.



¿Esos coches son de marca alemana con cuadritos dentro de un círculo?


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

Para que queden en claro las diferencias tengo que recordarles que el señor ghkghk vende YATES y JETS particulares.

Lo aclaro para que no se pierda la perspectiva.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Esos coches son de marca alemana con *cuadritos *dentro de un círculo?




Aspas, animalito.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Para que queden en claro las diferencias tengo que recordarles que el señor ghkghk vende YATES y JETS particulares.
> 
> Lo aclaro para que no se pierda la perspectiva.



Medicamentos al farmacéutico entre semana y motos a las chavalas el finde.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso si, como vea a los comerciales chatear leehmpapeloquenoveas.



y si los pilla entrando en algún foro a la puta calle

es que no tienen vergüenza ::


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Pum!!!!! ahora si que salimos disparados hamijos. +3% en el dax, Ibex en maximos diarios 8264.

Fin del guano.

Adiossss!!! .


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Rumores Carpatos diciendo que alguien del BCE apoya la emision de eurobonos, obviamente carpatos salta de alegria.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Vamos a por los 8300 del tiron hoy. Han venido del almuerzo a romper culos. Como abran los yankis segun vienen esto va a ser la de dios.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> y si los pilla entrando en algún foro a la puta calle
> 
> es que no tienen vergüenza ::



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Solo les dejo entrar en bmwfaq y burbuja, si acaso tambien en el foro comovenderunputococheconalgunextra.com

Joder como hecho en falta a aquellos jovenes que venian con la pension de la abuela a firmar, quien me lo iba a decir.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

Largo con SP en los 1160. =^_^=


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Habrá que reconocer a Robocapic que 7.7XX y otro rebotón del carajo. Sabemos que es casualidad, pero al César...


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Sep 2011)

Mira que la subida que están metiendo la anunciaron por megafonía a las 9:00, aún así otro día en tierra :S


----------



## Seren (26 Sep 2011)

La clave de hoy es el sentimiento empresarial aleman mejor de lo esperado, se empieza a descartar una recesión en aquel pais, (al que madruga dios le ayuda (escuchando noticias)


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

El IBEX en resistencia clarísima. Coincido con el soplo de chinitio, por encima de 8.300 alegría, pero mientras no los supere seguirá en resistencia y es, por lo tanto, venta.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El IBEX en resistencia clarísima. Coincido con el soplo de chinitio, por encima de 8.300 alegría, pero mientras no los supere seguirá en resistencia y es, por lo tanto, venta.



¿alguien puede dar volumenes en el ibex? lo digo por que esta mañana cuando subia un 2 % el volumen era de risa ....

...si no hay volumen...
...gacelada a la vista :no:

!! cagonmisseismiles que al final tendre que esperar hasta bien entrado Octubre para meterme !!


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Habrá que reconocer a Robocapic que 7.7XX y otro rebotón del carajo. Sabemos que es casualidad, pero al César...



Hacemos un flaco favor a los nuevos si le damos bola al personaje místico. En bolsa todo pinta muy bonito hasta que te pones a operar, entonces los stops saltan y te das cuenta que la secuencia de niveles en el tiempo es 100% determinante. Un 7.500 supone mandar a la mierda en segundos el místico 7.700 que llevas 4 años esperando, tan simple como eso.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

Bueno señores, pepón for president. A ver si dura unos días .... y Netflix sale volando hacia los 180$.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hacemos un flaco favor a los nuevos si le damos bola al personaje místico. En bolsa todo pinta muy bonito hasta que te pones a operar, entonces los stops saltan y te das cuenta que la secuencia de niveles en el tiempo es 100% determinante. Un 7.500 supone mandar a la mierda en segundos el místico 7.700 que llevas 4 años esperando, tan simple como eso.




Era por darle un poco de cariñitos... Pero bueno, mea culpa ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Estan con la percutora en marcha, poquito a poquito hoy llegan al primer nivel, en un chispazo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Fuera largo ibex en manual en la zona del 309. Tenia el limite justo donde dije y no ha llegado, pero bueno por dos puntetes no nos vamos a flagelar.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estan con la percutora en marcha, poquito a poquito hoy llegan al primer nivel, en un chispazo.



Poquito a poquito?? subiendo casi un 4%?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Me referia a mi nivel el 311.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Ha llegado justo y se cae 30 puntos, que jodidos estos que tienen maquinitas, asi ganan tanto los ********* yo no me puedo quejar que alguna que otra vez me mandan un pajarillo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hacemos un flaco favor a los nuevos si le damos bola al personaje místico. En bolsa todo pinta muy bonito hasta que te pones a operar, entonces los stops saltan y te das cuenta que la secuencia de niveles en el tiempo es 100% determinante. Un 7.500 supone mandar a la mierda en segundos el místico 7.700 que llevas 4 años esperando, tan simple como eso.



La prudencia y la paciencia son las artes de esta ciencia. En mi caso aprendidas vía mandriladas y visitas de un señor muy simpático.

Tal y como está el patio ahora mismo es como usar el novedoso método de






Para lo demás está es mi guía







PD: Sr. Pollastre, si no le terminan ya su nueva oficina vamos a terminar tener que ir yendo a hablar con la empresa que le lleva las reformas...


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ha llegado justo y se cae 30 puntos, que jodidos estos que tienen maquinitas, asi ganan tanto los ********* yo no me puedo quejar que alguna que otra vez me mandan un pajarillo.



Es curioso, porque es un nivel que salta a la vista en el gráfico. Y en este caso la obra es principalmente de TEF.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿alguien puede dar volumenes en el ibex? lo digo por que esta mañana cuando subia un 2 % el volumen era de risa ....
> 
> ...si no hay volumen...
> ...gacelada a la vista :no:
> ...



El volumen está en la media, aunque esto te lo dirá mejor Mulder. Yo no lo sigo.


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2011)

Bueno, como véis, anuncie que que resucitariamos, y que hoy, habría un leve guanazo y parriba.

Pero....lamentablemente hamijos, hoy nos vamos pabajo.

El dia del Pepon aun queda. Ir cerrando largos....

Motivo? Esto: ATENTOS AL CUADRO H....







La ola de fukushima fue de apenas 12 metros, la del tsunami de esta vez, superar los 30 y el problema no va a ser para nosotros, si no para toda la costa oeste de los paises mas desarrollados de las americas.

GUANAZO TOTAL.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...on-de-preemergencia-por-riesgo-volcanico.html


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Sep 2011)

Claca, muchas gracias por los graficos el otro día de Agen y Prgn, no se las pude dar antes....

por suerte me quedé largo todo el fin de semana con mis San perdiendo el jueves un 9%. ahora he recuperado ya estoy a la par.... a ver que pasa ahora.

yo sigo esperando mas subidas (simplemente esperanza sin analisis ninguno...)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Claca, muchas gracias por los graficos el otro día de Agen y Prgn, no se las pude dar antes....
> 
> por suerte me quedé largo todo el fin de semana con mis San perdiendo el jueves un 9%. ahora he recuperado ya estoy a la par.... a ver que pasa ahora.
> 
> yo sigo esperando mas subidas (simplemente esperanza sin analisis ninguno...)



¿ ha visto lo baratitas que tiene sus Urbas? inocho:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Sep 2011)

en ellas estoy intentando comprar un poco mas, ya las tengo a 0.038, pero quería ampliar un poco, pero hay que comprar de muy poco en muy poco....


----------



## faraico (26 Sep 2011)

"Los mercados se preparan para un masivo rally alcista en algún momento de esta semana", según afirma Art Cashin, director de operaciones de UBS Financial Services

Ya saben, hagan caso a los ejpertos y compren, compren que no hay para todos::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El volumen está en la media, aunque esto te lo dirá mejor Mulder. Yo no lo sigo.



pues seria muy interesante saberlo...... si es tan bajo como esta mañana cuando subia un 2 % ........ casi que me pondria corto......y llamenme loco...pero casi me atreveria a ver numeros rojos :::8::bla:


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Muy importantes los 1148 ahora en el SP500 cara a la apertura y un posible rebote hacia los 1177 y 1214 luego, si falla podrían volver las bajadas (de momento aguanta).
> 
> Mercado muy emocional y volátil, si no eres jugador fuerte no hay que arriesgar estando dentro mucho rato, personalmente diría que el intradía, si no se ve clara la jugada hay que tener cautela porque en los barridos y con esta volatilidad puedes perder igual aunque acabes acertando. A los que no tengan cierta experiencia quizá deberían pensarse seriamente permanecer líquidos, aún a riesgo de perderse algún rebote importante, oportunidades no van a faltar.



Hace tiempo leí una estadística que dice que cuando el SP abre por encima del 1,5%, el 80% de las veces cierra la siguiente sesión subiendo por encima del 2,4%. Yo veo clave la zona de los 1152. Ahí está pegadito y sin recibir descargas. Todo está muy pepón por lo que es fácil que se vaya hacia arriba.


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Sep 2011)




----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Sep 2011)

mi ingles no está muy depurado por lo que pido ayuda a ver si alguien me podría resumir esta noticia sobre AGEN....


Clinical Data Published in Vaccine Demonstrate Robust Immune Response With Agenus' Herpes Vaccine Containing QS-21 Adjuvant - MarketWatch


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

No sé qué profundidad de info quieres, pero que las pruebas contra el herpes genital de su vacuna han sido muy satisfactorias. 60 millones de americanos un poco más sanos...


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

Uo, hooo... Apple reduce los pedidos de componentes para su Ipad.

Apple Trims Orders for IPad Parts: JPMorgan - Bloomberg

El motivo puede ser unas menores expectativas de ventas. O bien un nuevo cambio de modelo, por lo que se busca un ajuste de stocks... pero esto se hace de otra manera. Así me temo que tenemos una fea señal para los mercados... ni idea de lo que pesará...

Pero yo sigo teniendo la impresión de están preparando la apertura y McPepón campará por sus respetos.


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> :S:S:S::



La teoría del supertsunami ya es vieja, se hablaba de que La Palma podria perder un pedazo de cacho enorme (descomunal) por desprendimiento (si se produjese cualquier actividad sísmica o anomalía excepcional), podría darse por la inestabilidad del terreno, y provocar un mega tsunami que llegara a EE.UU.... Pero últimamente es* El Hierro* el que tiene una actividad sísmica descomunal (200 al dias, pero no pasa la categoría 3), ya están en alarma amarilla y preparando evacuaciones por si las moscas (puede haber una erupción volcánica, con ríos de lava llegando al mar y dejar a poblaciones aisladas)


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2011)

100 puntos volados en el guarribex en un plis, plas


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Sep 2011)

Buenas señores.

Me tientan mucho unos cortos en Abengoa.


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

*Para Zuloman:*

Hasta las 13.30 hs (más o menos) te puedo decir que el volumen en SAN era un 50% por encima de lo que veniamos trayendo en Agosto/Septiembre.

Luego de esa hora estuve en otros menesteres pero, viendo ahora la gráfica te diré que estamos en los promedios normales (si es que son normales) o levemente por arriba.

En los momentos claves los volumenes de compra fueron bastante elevados. Incluso, no tengo idea por qué pero, las operaciones se frenaron durante cuatro minutos y durante los mismos hubo una especie de subasta donde se acumularon posiciones y se liquidaron masivamente (en la cotización 5,935). Un compañero también observó ese fenómeno.

Sin duda -y siempre hablando de SAN y no del todo el índice- puedo decirte que el volumen es mayor al normal, como mínimo en un 50%.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2011)

Tranchete está en peligro

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/252950-trichet-denunciado.html


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Me han explicado el cuento hasta ahora, y como buen burbujopuntoinfoero os lo cuento.

La subida peponica se ha debido a tapar el gap del dia 21, milimetricamente, segun me dicen las maquinitas son muy suyas para estas cosas, quien las entienda que las compre.

Y la fuerza vendedora se ha mostrado en esos niveles, por encima, y ya que hablamos del ibex me recuerdan el mismo nivel el 8450, y de visitar el guanerismo, que llegar llegara, los misticos, pues eso, se los pasaran por la bragueta, vamos que ni misticos ni misticas.

Del daxie alguien decia 5530 pero no se si he entendio bien, por abajo los 4miles son la tierra prometida, y a la tierra prometida siempre se llega, o eso dicen.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> En los momentos claves los volumenes de compra fueron bastante elevados. Incluso, no tengo idea por qué pero, las operaciones se frenaron durante cuatro minutos y durante los mismos hubo u*na especie de subasta* donde se acumularon posiciones y se liquidaron masivamente (en la cotización 5,935). Un compañero también observó ese fenómeno.



Sí,creo que fue una subasta de volatilidad.

Bueno, a los expertos en SAN, ¿donde le veis el canal de hoy? Porque pensaba que lo tenía cogido, pero se ha ido por abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2011)

El euro tiene ganas de guanear


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2011)

Que alguien lo reflote más tarde por aquello del owned y tal

Pensamos como primer objetivo en un Ibex a 8.800 puntos - Ecotrader.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que alguien lo reflote más tarde por aquello del owned y tal
> 
> Pensamos como primer objetivo en un Ibex a 8.800 puntos - Ecotrader.es



ejpertos ::


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que alguien lo reflote más tarde por aquello del owned y tal
> 
> Pensamos como primer objetivo en un Ibex a 8.800 puntos - Ecotrader.es



[YOUTUBE]wkQIJWh7MI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AssGaper (26 Sep 2011)

Ya os decia que fuérais cerrando cortos. Ya os lo decia yo hamijitos. Pepon deberá esperar.


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me han explicado el cuento hasta ahora, y como buen burbujopuntoinfoero os lo cuento.
> 
> La subida peponica se ha debido a tapar el gap del dia 21, milimetricamente, segun me dicen las maquinitas son muy suyas para estas cosas, quien las entienda que las compre.
> 
> ...



mmmm querian evitar dejar algo q la gente asimilara como isla con implicaciones alcistas???

vaya bandazos llevamos hoy, quien haya entrado en minimos de hoy y salido en maximos ha hecho el mes.....


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

Cómo viene la apertura de Wall Street ?... empujará para arriba ?, despeñará para abajo ?

El SAN al menos viene en picada en estos momentos. El problema es que o bien están tirando abajo la cotización o bien están haciendo uno de los clásicos "loco iván" para sacarse el gacelerío de encima antes de una subida apoteósica.

Opiniones ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

ay mami que la van a liar. mamiiiiiii :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Sep 2011)

ojito q como los gUSAnos tonteen cerramos en rojo.......


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Otra cosa no, pero volatilidad hay un rato:
-2
+4
+1,5
...esta bien el chicharro este, :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Parece que estan terminando el cafe los yankis no???

No os pregunto como viene la tarde porque vista la mañana...

Os leo.


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Sep 2011)

por dios rafaxl, vayase !!!!!!!! 

(desde el cariño  )


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Sep 2011)

Piiip, piiip.
8100 y bajando, capitán Zuloman...

IBEX 35 8.089,800 1,16


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Sep 2011)

no se, por un lado no hemos visto el 1163 (señal de q deberiamos subir) y por otro no aparece fran200 (señal de no subir)

ser o no ser? corto o largo? (aunq ahora mismo los indices estan en picado.....)


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

Pero... ¿por qué se va a marchar....? con lo majo que es el chaval... déjele... que se quede... que se quede... ya le pongo yo el café... pero póngase de mala leche que si no no funciona la cosa...

joer, a ver si cerramos y gap y luego ya... to p'arriba... tengo los SL un poco por abajo. y llegado el punto ampliaría la posición.


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2011)

Rafa... ni se le ocurra irse !!


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Sep 2011)

hijos de fruta !!!!!

estais mas largos q romay


----------



## morgan (26 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ojito q como los gUSAnos tonteen cerramos en rojo.......



Ojalá, amigo, ojalá.

Voy corto en gamesa desde los 3,16. De momento, sp en 3,13 (para al menos sacar algo) y a ver si hay suerte y cae a 3,07 para recolocar el stop a 3,10. Y a partir de ahí, lo que me quiera dar. 

A ver si hay suerte .


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Sep 2011)

Esta todo muy raro raro raro


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

El IBEX puede caer hasta 7900 y seguiría dentro del canal alcista que se visualiza en los charts de 1hora. Que lo haga o no es otro cantar pero viendo la volatilidad de hoy nadie puede descartar nada.

Seguimos percutiendo.


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Esta todo muy raro raro raro



es lo mismo q pienso yo cuando no me atrevo a entrar o me pillan a contrapie ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Sep 2011)

SP500 en rojo... :fiufiu: (Fugazmente)


Edito: Y otra vez...


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

A tomar polculo los stops...


----------



## INTRUDER (26 Sep 2011)

> 15:52:03 h.
> Problemas en Dow Jones Serenity markets
> 
> Parece que Dow Jones tiene problemas en la difusión de las cotizaciones de su índice. De momento solo han dicho que hay problemas técnicos, no se sabe lo que tardarán en arreglarlo.



Skynet quiere hablar y no le dejan ....


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Sep 2011)

Que cerramos en ROJO me parece a mi.


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Sep 2011)

Hay que tener en cuenta que al final siempre se maquilla, terminara subiendo a las 17:30 (últimamente los maquillajes vienen en el pack)


----------



## morgan (26 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Ojalá, amigo, ojalá.
> 
> Voy corto en gamesa desde los 3,16. De momento, sp en 3,13 (para al menos sacar algo) y a ver si hay suerte y cae a 3,07 para recolocar el stop a 3,10. Y a partir de ahí, lo que me quiera dar.
> 
> A ver si hay suerte .



Vamoosss.


----------



## J-Z (26 Sep 2011)

IS COMING


----------



## rosonero (26 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuanta que al final siempre se maquilla, terminara subiendo a las 17:30 (últimamente los maquillajes vienen en el pack)



Si mi churumbel y su siesta lo permiten ahí estaré yo con mis largos robasteros 

Pd. Buenas tardes y tal, cree el hilo, empezó el trabajo de verdad y hasta ahora.

Pd2. Merde!!! y ahora estreno página 13


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es lo mismo q pienso yo cuando no me atrevo a entrar o me pillan a contrapie ::



Cuesta mucho pensar que el viernes haya una vuelta con fuerza. En la madrugada de ayer .... todo muy pepón (pero mucho), después se despeña con una fuerza brutal, después se dispara al alza como bestias .... y ahora al pozo?. No cuadra, debería cerrar hoy con cierta fortaleza ... pero que lo digan los gráficos, esos nunca fallan.

:fiufiu:


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Sep 2011)




----------



## Diegol07 (26 Sep 2011)

Lo que maquillaron creo que fue el intradia para atrapar a toda gacela posible, si el lunes empezamos asi no me quiero ni imaginar como va a estar la semanita esta.


----------



## morgan (26 Sep 2011)

bajo el stop a 3,08 y seguimos para bingo. En 3,01 me bajo del todo.

Si gamesa no existiera habría que inventarla


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Sep 2011)

hasta q no cierre hoy USA no veremos si es una trampa para jo.der a europa o van en serio

por cierto, no se q indice chino vi pero lleva una temporada "to hell"


----------



## rosonero (26 Sep 2011)

Caminito de probar los 7980 de Claca. Habrá que preparar la caña.


----------



## J-Z (26 Sep 2011)

Arcelol tb está para unos cortitos, de momento lo miro tras la barrera esperando el big guano para hacer un all-in.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (26 Sep 2011)

A ver, donde estan las coristas del GUANO ???? siempre tarde... venga hijas, salid ya a cantar, que no os de verguenza.... que esta vez acertais.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Sep 2011)

Como veis a la Warner y a Walt Disney?
Mi sesudo análisis técnico me dice que en los tiempos que se avecinan va a ser necesario mucho Disney, y que esta ultima está en mínimos de año.

Es suficiente o hay que darle mas vueltas?

:cook:


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Caminito de probar los 7980 de Claca. Habrá que preparar la caña.



Yo espero en 79X0 con X<3. Si no lo pillo y tú sí, suerte.


----------



## J-Z (26 Sep 2011)

Parece que le quieren dar la vuelta a la montaña rusa esta.


----------



## vayafuturo (26 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Lo que maquillaron creo que fue el intradia para atrapar a toda gacela posible, si el lunes empezamos asi no me quiero ni imaginar como va a estar la semanita esta.



Pa mi que si. Los del ejpansion a estas horas, se han quedado en 8.264,40 que marcaba el ibex a las 13:24. Un lag de 2 horitas...


----------



## rosonero (26 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo espero en 79X0 con X<3. Si no lo pillo y tú sí, suerte.



Madre que los parió!!! han girado en los 8000 pelados


----------



## gamba (26 Sep 2011)

parece que las maquinitas que le dan al IBEX han descubierto el tiro parabolico


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Joder vaya meneos que le estan metiendo.

Otra vez al cielo. Menuda engañifa. Movimientos de 100 puntos en lo que actualizo el hilo :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX puede caer hasta 7900 y seguiría dentro del canal alcista que se visualiza en los charts de 1hora. Que lo haga o no es otro cantar pero viendo la volatilidad de hoy nadie puede descartar nada.
> 
> Seguimos percutiendo.



ese canal lo veo yo tb. Pero mi cuerpo no esta para ese viaje.....


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Por cierto el itraxx esta subiendo 3,5 puntos.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Madre que los parió!!! han girado en los 8000 pelados



También me ha pasado en la plata. A 15 pipos de un triple soporte!!!

A seguir percutiendo. ::


----------



## morgan (26 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Caminito de probar los 7980 de Claca. Habrá que preparar la caña.



Cago en la leche :ouch:. 

Si hubiera leído esto de claca habría largado antes. Ahora me saltó el stop y en vez de un 2.5% habría sacado un 4. 

Nota mental: lee y ten muy en cuenta lo que digan los genios de esto a la hora de hacer una operación.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Cuando leo sobre el itraxx me acuerdo del señor MV, _ande andara er pollica ese_


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Sep 2011)

esto se mueve mas q el dragon khan....


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Sep 2011)

Los maquillajes vienen en el Pack y cada vez empiezan antes (debería de hacerse un mini-ibex para los robasteros...., cuantos estarán esperando......)


----------



## J-Z (26 Sep 2011)

Pa riba pa bajo lalalala


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuando leo sobre el itraxx me acuerdo del señor MV, _ande andara er pollica ese_



dicen que lo han visto bailando bajo la luz de la luna gritando:

6700!!


6700!!!


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Sep 2011)

Cuando las crisis se hacen globales - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com

no se toquen mucho despues de leer este link.......


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuando leo sobre el itraxx me acuerdo del señor MV, _ande andara er pollica ese_



Burbuja Económica - Perfil: muertoviviente
*Última Actividad: Hoy 16:38*
Actividad Actual: Viendo Tema Tinieblas González: "El cine español está prostituído". Rueda de prensa completa 

:fiufiu:


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Bueno hecha ya la putadita diaria por cortesia yanki, a ver en que deparan nuestros queridos hamijitos.

Espero que no se pongan en modo muermo. De momento estan peponizandose de nuevo.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

A trompicones de 10-20 puntos sube-baja. Por favor, que alguien haga algo con este foro o paso de entrar, tengo un retardo de mas de 10 segundos para acceder a cualquier hilo o refrescar.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

La plata lleva un montón de horas entre 2800 y 2920. Ha dado para mucho trading limpio pero creo que le va llegando la hora. Por donde se fuge, si no es falsa, puede marcar un movimiento amplio para los próximos días. Veo más posibilidades que sea por arriba para corregir parte de la sobreventa que lleva.

Ahí estoy percutiendo.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Pues volvemos a donde estabamos esta mañana sobre las 11h no??

Tanto mamoneo para pegarle un chupinazo. Los mierdayankis tienen ganas de mambo.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

Vale, largo en 1138. A ver hasta donde llegamos... si es que llegamos a alguna parte. Que ya no sé si voy o vengo, pero para rascar algo ya dará...


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Chungo pastelon. Estamos con verde en sangre y no hay pelotas de que caiga. Petroleo en verde-plano.

San-seacabo!!


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Poco a poco volvemos a niveles pre guano de media tarde.

Me piro por ahi, que visto lo visto a esto solo le queda una direccion. 

Cuando vuelva san guano volvere, hasta entonces: suerte.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> La plata lleva un montón de horas entre 2800 y 2920. Ha dado para mucho trading limpio pero creo que le va llegando la hora. Por donde se fuge, si no es falsa, puede marcar un movimiento amplio para los próximos días. Veo más posibilidades que sea por arriba para corregir parte de la sobreventa que lleva.
> 
> Ahí estoy percutiendo.



Ahí está fugándose por arriba.

A seguir percutiendo.

17:23: Me bajo del tren que corre mucho. 48 pipos para el bolsillo.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

BUeno ya he recuperado la saltada de stops de antes... ¿y ahora? Le pongo el Sp en los 1160??? Creo que de momento voy a 1152. Pero con cariño y moviendo stops, so pena de que salten, sí. Pero asegurando.


----------



## J-Z (26 Sep 2011)

CARPATOS:	


Es decir si sumamos todos los bandazos del dax tenemos que se ha movido el 16% de su valor en un sólo día. Creo que sobran todos los comentarios.

Y el Ibex por ahí va, -2, casi +4, +0.5, y ahora casi +3


----------



## politicodemadreputa (26 Sep 2011)

Como soy GUANISTA por defecto y cada vez que hablo sube el IBEX, pues nada... Mañana los 8600 nada mas arrancar la jornada...


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (26 Sep 2011)

Hoy me ha pasado algo muy raro. Han llamado a la puerta y cuando he abierto un negrazo impresionante me ha puesto mirando a Cuenca.

Luego me decía que la culpa la tenía yo por no poner un stop y aguantar las pérdidas hasta que no podía perdir más para cerrar la posición. Y que tenía el agravante de haber entrado sin saber muy bien lo que hacía, que si entraba sin saber cuanta pérdida podía asumir no tenía que entrar. Viéndolo así hasta tenía razón 

En fin, haciendo honor a mi avatar me he pegado una primera gran leche. Veremos si aprendo algo con esto.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (26 Sep 2011)

Ahh, para mañana me he quedado corto (pero arriesgando muy poca pasta) en TEF, ya veremos...


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

Si es la primera gran leche, tranquilo. Habrá más. =^_^=


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Sep 2011)

Hoy lo del dax, y lo del ibex tambien, es clara muestra de que esto no es normal, y para mi preludio de guano del bueno. Señores que vaya bien.


----------



## vyk (26 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Ahh, para mañana me he quedado corto (pero arriesgando muy poca pasta) en TEF, ya veremos...



Pues yo voy largo desde el Viernes.::


----------



## The Replicant (26 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Ahh, para mañana me he quedado corto (pero arriesgando muy poca pasta) en TEF, ya veremos...



mientras no vuelva a venir el negro... y esta vez con nocturnidad y alevosía ::


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy lo del dax, y lo del ibex tambien, es clara muestra de que esto no es normal, y para mi preludio de guano del bueno. Señores que vaya bien.



Estoy de acuerdo, creo que tendremos un par de semanas con dias como hoy, hasta que la gente se confie de tanto movimiento brusco y cuando se quieran dar cuanta cae un -10. SERA EN OCTUBRE.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Ahh, para mañana me he quedado corto (pero arriesgando muy poca pasta) en TEF, ya veremos...





vyk dijo:


> Pues yo voy largo desde el Viernes.::



Ahhhh que bueno es el mundo de loj ejpeculadoreh. Siempre habrá alguien que gane!


----------



## vyk (26 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahhhh que bueno es el mundo de loj ejpeculadoreh. Siempre habrá alguien que gane!



Ains...! Esto es como en el casino: La banca siempre gana.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Sep 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Ains...! Esto es como en el casino: La banca siempre gana.



más bien el broker siempre gana, porque la comisión siempre te la trincan


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (26 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Si es la primera gran leche, tranquilo. Habrá más. =^_^=



Espero que no haya muchas más . La verdad me estoy planteando todo este tema del intradía por varios motivos.

- A no ser que alguien diga lo contrario, el intradía requiere mucho tiempo y para los que tenemos un curro es un stress cada vez que metes una posición (incluso con stops estás todo el rato pendiente).

- Tendría que invertir mensualmente en un prorealtime o similar. No es que sea mucha pasta pero proporcionalmente si quieres tomarte esto solo como un hobby y meter poco dinero la proporción empeora. Simple y llanamente con el software de mi plataforma (CMC) no se pueden tirar líneas en condiciones.

- Me faltan datos. Ver velitas arriba y abajo no me dice todo lo que necesito. Y para un análisis más exhaustivo necesitaría conocer como van entrando las ordenes en tiempo real, analizarlas con algún programa que me hiciese y me presentase la información que necesitara. 

A ver si alguien puede ayudar:
¿Conocéis de alguna plataforma/software tipo Proreal que disponga de un API con el que importar estos datos en tiempo real? Gracias shurmanos


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

Cerrado largos y corto en 1148


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (26 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahhhh que bueno es el mundo de loj ejpeculadoreh. Siempre habrá alguien que gane!



Ahh, aclaro, solo me he quedado corto porque creo que habrá gap a la baja, pero posiblemente el día sea alcista. Así que mi objetivo será cerrar posición prácticamente en la apertura. Así que es posible que perdamos los 2!!! Como bien dicen, el que no pierde es el broker ::

Yo estoy con el pajarito de chinito que dijo:

"Me ha dicho un pajarito que si pasa el 8311 visitaran al amigo 8450, pero de no ver el 8311, se iran a buscar al amigo guanero.
Hablo para esta semana, no solo de hoy"

Pa mi que mañana será el día de llegar a los 84xx, hará máximo y podemos empezar a pensar en pasadomañana y posteriores como día del guanero.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

Peroooo.... ¿se ha acabado el pullbaaaack? ¿yaaa..? Esto puede pgar una petada pa rriba...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Sep 2011)

sin comentarios, que se me cae la baba al escucharlo
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/252981-goldman-sachs-rules-world.html
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/B3ddIJajQ0w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Sep 2011)

*Mulder* no pasa hoy por aquí??


----------



## Naruto (26 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> sin comentarios, que se me cae la baba al escucharlo
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/252981-goldman-sachs-rules-world.html
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/B3ddIJajQ0w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



La cruda realidad, el trader durante el video dice que sueña cada noche con la recesión. Que le importa una mierda si los estados arreglan o no arreglan el problema y que el va a ir por las oportunidades que le salgan para hacer pasta , no matter what..

Tenemos lo que nos merecemos por dejar la pasta a estos "gestores"..


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (26 Sep 2011)

¿Para alguno que sepa, la figura en velas del día 23 es una vela martillo confirmada por el día de hoy?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Sep 2011)

Naruto dijo:


> La cruda realidad, el trader durante el video dice que sueña cada noche con la recesión. Que le importa una mierda si los estados arreglan o no arreglan el problema y que el va a ir por las oportunidades que le salgan para hacer pasta , no matter what..
> 
> Tenemos lo que nos merecemos por dejar la pasta a estos "gestores"..



facepalm mitico. 

y tu lees burbuja desde principios del 2009?

espera, ya lo pillo: eres funcionario, politico o enchufado a dedo?


----------



## Mulder (26 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario ligeramente positivo, casi neutral.

El día ha tenido volumen alcista hasta las 13 horas, a partir de ahí se han empezado a ver algunas ventas fuertes, pero a partir de las 16:00 la cosa se ha movido en un mar de compras y ventas alternadas sin objetivo concreto porque el día ha sido gacelero una vez más. Con una orden destacable de 118 contratos a la venta a las 16:50 pero también se han visto órdenes escalonadas de 128 contratos a la compra hacia las 9:30 y de 130 contratos a la compra a las 17:00.

El saldo máximo comprador se ha hecho a las 13:00 y el saldo máximo vendedor a las 17:30.

En subasta han comprado pero muy poca cosa, algo casi imperceptible.

En resumen hoy ha sido un día muy extraño, se ha visto acompañamiento de volumen por la mañana pero no por la tarde, aunque parece que los tiros finales del día han ido por la parte de las compras pero aun así no veo clara la dirección está vez. El precio ha quedado algo más cerca de máximos que de mínimos pero no con tanta definición como el viernes pasado.

Supongo que mañana el día se iniciará con alzas de nuevo, pero no espero que sean tan contundentes como las de hoy.


----------



## Naruto (26 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> facepalm mitico.
> 
> y tu lees burbuja desde principios del 2009?
> 
> espera, ya lo pillo: eres funcionario, politico o enchufado a dedo?



Joder no has dado ni una, pero no te culpo... 

Leo burbuja desde 2006, soy autonomo y trabajo fuera de España.. No te negaré que soy algo ingenuo ...


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Peroooo.... ¿se ha acabado el pullbaaaack? ¿yaaa..? Esto puede pgar una petada pa rriba...



Que nooo.. que ha sido soo un pequeño susto... no sé lo que haremos, pero...

leches, mientras escribo... allá vamos... prepárense que volvemos a los 32-34


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2011)

Naruto dijo:


> La cruda realidad, el trader durante el video dice que sueña cada noche con la recesión. Que le importa una mierda si los estados arreglan o no arreglan el problema y que el va a ir por las oportunidades que le salgan para hacer pasta , no matter what..
> 
> Tenemos lo que nos merecemos por dejar la pasta a estos "gestores"..



Te están advirtiendo de lo que va pasar y no escuchas....
Tu mismo.


----------



## Naruto (26 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Te están advirtiendo de lo que va pasar y no escuchas....
> Tu mismo.



:S. Soy consciente de lo que va a pasar. Tan solo queria hacer un pequeño resumen de una parte del video. Por otra parte, una es aceptar la realidad y otra estar de acuerdo con ella. En cualquier caso importa poco. Por que como se viene avisando desde hace tiempo es inevitable...

P.D: Perdon por ensuciar el hilo..


----------



## faraico (26 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> sin comentarios, que se me cae la baba al escucharlo
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/252981-goldman-sachs-rules-world.html
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/B3ddIJajQ0w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Coño, un burbujista:XX::XX::XX::XX:

GOldman Sucks

Dice que protejamos nuestros ahorros y bienes, que en un año la cosa va a estar jodida y que será sólo el principio, habrá que cambiar a "será en octubre 2012":bla:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Sep 2011)

Naruto dijo:


> Joder no has dado ni una, pero no te culpo...
> 
> Leo burbuja desde 2006, soy autonomo y trabajo fuera de España.. No te negaré que soy algo ingenuo ...



El Imparcial: Noticias: El FMI cree que España necesita un auditor externo para "restaurar" la confianza

y sabes porque no hay confianza? porque lo politicos ocultan el estado de las cajas (esas donde la mitad del consejo de administracion esta formado por los mismos politicos)

Salgado no ve necesaria una auditoría externa de la banca española - RTVE.es

el resto de info, se puede sacar de otros hilos, exposicion al ladrillo, credito en mora y muchas mas cositas, pero este hilo es un claro ejemplo de lo que nos ocultan: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...da-17-500-millones-con-una-mora-del-40-a.html


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2011)

El sp tiene ganas de descargar...


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El sp tiene ganas de descargar...


----------



## locoAC (26 Sep 2011)

No sé si esto puede pillar con el pie cambiado a las bolsas, en pleno peponismo estos últimos 2-3 días...

Alemania responde a Bruselas que no reforzará el fondo de rescate

O si por el contrario estaba descontado y ha sido el motivo del subidón.

Gurús del foro, YO HOS IMBOCO.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

Quería mis 10 puntos del corto... pero me tengo que conformar con 8 ...



... jejeje....

LocoAC, no he podido leer mucho, pero parace que lo que quieren hacer es apalancar la pasta que ya han puesto. Una medida (dicen), fácil, efectiva, brillante incluso... que yo encuentro surrealista hasta límites insospechados...

De esa forma no ponen un duro de más, pero en los libros podrá figurar que la pasta que realmente hay es 3-4 veces la que han puesto y la deuda accesoria es garantía para los bancos que se conceden a sí mismos esos activos a traves de la firma del BCE...

(Si no lo entiendo mal, me parece, con perdón, la ostia!!!)


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

bueno y ahora... y ahora... me pondría largo otra vez... pero es que si me sale bien, me entra la risa floja y luego pierdo el compás... esperemos un pelín....

(que leches, pa'dentro en 1141)


----------



## faraico (26 Sep 2011)

Estaba aburrido y me he hecho una cuenta en igmarkets,de las gratuitas como demo.

Te dan un saldo de 20.000 euros y puedes operar.

Sin entrar a valorar el resultado (500 euros en 5 minutos) creo que para gente inexperta como yo eso es una locura.

Más de un amigo aún está pagando cuotas del préstamo pedido para tapar el agujero que le produjo esto::

Yo se lo dejo a los expertos como los que hay por aquí....

saludos

edit: 3 operaciones guanistas y 2000 euros más a la saca. Serán cabrones:XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Sep 2011)

mr. atman: sus valores son en referencia al futuro o al mismo indice?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> sin comentarios, que se me cae la baba al escucharlo
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/252981-goldman-sachs-rules-world.html
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/B3ddIJajQ0w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Se ha convertido en el portavoz de los guaneros.

Le dedico el avatar.


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> mr. atman: sus valores son en referencia al futuro o al mismo indice?



Salvo que se me vaya la pinza alguna vez, siempre suelo dar el valor del índice. Es que sino... es la leche. No hay forma de entenderse. Bueno, al menos eso pienso yo.

Si alguna vez pongo 113,4 en lugar de 1134. no piensen que la coma es una errata. Es que habré entrado en un ETF y se me ha olvidado mirar el índice a la entrada (o salida).


----------



## MariscosRecio (26 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *¿Me he perdido algo?*
> 
> ...Mañana comenzaremos el dia con ligeras bajadas hasta llegar entorno al (-2% -3,5%) para luego ir remontado/ subiendo poco a poco a eso de las 11:00 - 11:30 y terminar en un 2,5% en positivo (esta predicción hay que extrapolarla a todos los indices europeos tomando como referencia el DAX, y teniendo en cuenta las peculiaridades de cada indice)



Si señor me quito el sombrero!!:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## faraico (26 Sep 2011)




----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

pero ¿que ha pasado?????


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

no tengo idea de que lo que pasa... pero yo pa dentro con toda la manada... recen por mí...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> pero ¿que ha pasado?????



bernanke acaba de logearse a burbuja y ver el video de alessio. acto seguido, teclado en mano, ha decidido darnos una leccion


----------



## faraico (26 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> no tengo idea de que lo que pasa... pero yo pa dentro con toda la manada... recen por mí...



joder que valiente

suerte


----------



## faraico (26 Sep 2011)

joder me da a mi que has entrado tu y pabajo, que putada


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

tranquilidad... ha sido rápido, amplio y con mucho volumen... tiene que haber más...


eso espero....


sino... ¿saben si hay vaselina mentolada?


Edito: me ví a cagar, en la CNBC, en la CBS y hasta en el UHF....
Parece que la cosa ha venido de una "noticia" dada por la primera como nueva, pero que ya estaba más que descontada. La gacelada a dentro, los leoncios que lo ven, le dan el estirón y todos pa'dentro... Los compis de MM tienen que estar echándose unas risas...

En fín, fuera de dos largos palmando 2 puntos y gastos... sigo con lo que tenía de antes, que tras el spike y su corrección siguen en forma y espero que acaben cubriendo este "siete" como antes cubrí el otro...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> tranquilidad... ha sido rápido, amplio y con mucho volumen... tiene que haber más...
> 
> 
> eso espero....
> ...


----------



## locoAC (26 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> tranquilidad... ha sido rápido, amplio y con mucho volumen... tiene que haber más...
> 
> 
> eso espero....
> ...



Espero que sepa lo que hace, amigo... Mi luz y mi faro, Claca, ha dicho que se viene bajista la cosa de nuevo (o es lo que yo he interpretado). Le deseo suerte con ese largo que ha metido con tó lo gordo (y un SL bien puestecito).


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Sep 2011)

Las sirenas se han vuelto locas, me parece que mañana toca otra vez rojo sangre, pero sangre. 

Alemania dice no. Cuidadin con los bancos mañana.


----------



## vyk (26 Sep 2011)

Dejando un poco del Ibex de lado...hace tiempo que tengo un ojo puesto en este valor:

Juniper Networks, Inc.: NYSE:JNPR quotes & news - Google Finance

¿cómo lo véis?


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Sep 2011)

*WE ARE TRADERS*

Para los que no les a ido bien el día (a mi me ha ido hoy muy bien, he tenido suerte) y piensan en dejarlo.........Todos hemos pasado por eso....para, reflexiona, infórmate mas, visitas otros foro (especializados en bolsa), compara análisis, blog´s de traders, libros,.....hoy a sido un mal dia (has fallado), mañana se te puede dar mejor (puede que tengas suerte)​
[YOUTUBE]Y6SayMjVmD8[/YOUTUBE]
* "La suerte es aquello que sucede cuando la preparación y la oportunidad se encuentran" -Seneca-​


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2011)

HOy, o me sobro o me mato... cierro largos en 1151 y abro cortos. corrijo. corto.

si no fuera por el par de cagadas, hoy sería un día glorioso. claro que siempre hay un par de cagadas en algún sitio... jajaja...


edito: uy, que feo.... fuera con los gastos y dos puntos en contra...


----------



## 2plx2 (26 Sep 2011)

Estooo...

Alemania niega la expansión del fondo de rescate europeo

Volvemos a la casilla de salida?


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Espero que sepa lo que hace, amigo... Mi luz y mi faro, Claca, ha dicho que se viene bajista la cosa de nuevo (o es lo que yo he interpretado). Le deseo suerte con ese largo que ha metido con tó lo gordo (y un SL bien puestecito).



Es que es sencillo:







Los 8.300 que comentaba chinito y donde un servidor decía que era venta clarísima son fácilmente apreciables en el gráfico, pena de cortos que nos hubieran dado un regalo intradía con el recorte que se ha producido. Si los supera, via libre hasta casi los 8.600.

Destaco lo lateral que está el IBEX, por eso no doy demasiada fiabilidad a la formación triangular que se está dibujando y que teóricamente confirmaría si rompiera por abajo -por arriba no, le faltaría cuerpo-, y reitero que la volatilidad sigue elevada y en consecuencia los largos deben entenderse de corto plazo, pero en mi gráfico aparece un excelente candidato a suelo donde queda indicado, que tampoco está lejos en precio. Mis razones tengo para pensarlo.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Hasta el infinito y mas alla!!!! el dow a punto de petar los 11000 por enesima vez este verano-otoño.

El Sp se ha ventilado los 1150.


----------



## Diegol07 (26 Sep 2011)

Me declaro FAN del SR RASTANI.


----------



## faraico (26 Sep 2011)

2plx2 dijo:


> Estooo...
> 
> Alemania niega la expansión del fondo de rescate europeo
> 
> Volvemos a la casilla de salida?



USA van para arriba, y mañana nosotros detrás....lo del fondo de rescate...pues se dirá que estaba descontado y a otra cosaienso:


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

Para Nico:







Mira de donde salía el objetivo y como tras cumplir al tick se ha dado la vuelta. Si es que el mercado lo gobiernan los cirujanos. La posibilidad de lanzar un tercero ahí está, pero mientras no lo haga, los 6,00 siguen siendo un punto de salida.


----------



## MariscosRecio (26 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *WE ARE TRADERS*
> 
> Para los que no les a ido bien el día (a mi me ha ido hoy muy bien, he tenido suerte) y piensan en dejarlo.........Todos hemos pasado por eso....para, reflexiona, infórmate mas, visitas otros foro (especializados en bolsa), compara análisis, blog´s de traders, libros,.....hoy a sido un mal dia (has fallado), mañana se te puede dar mejor (puede que tengas suerte)​
> [YOUTUBE]Y6SayMjVmD8[/YOUTUBE]
> * "La suerte es aquello que sucede cuando la preparación y la oportunidad se encuentran" -Seneca-​



Ya que ayer acertaste al 100%. Cual es tu predicción para mañana?


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

A pesar de la fuerte reacción alcista en EEUU, el VIX sigue sin ganas de bajar. Mirad como a duras penas se aleja de la resistencia mientras las bolsas suben con fuerza:


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

El dow ha petado los 11000 y el sp los 1160. 

Mañana viene calentito el dia tambien. Ultimamente los movimientos estan siendo de un 3% al menos en cualquier direccion.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Brutal, no hay mas calificativos. Mañana otro 3-4% entre pecho y espalda viendo como estan los mierdayankis ahora. 11060, 1165 y siguen metiendo caña.

Se esfuma poco a poco el guano... glub.


----------



## Caos (26 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A pesar de la fuerte reacción alcista en EEUU, el VIX sigue sin ganas de bajar. Mirad como a duras penas se aleja de la resistencia mientras las bolsas suben con fuerza:



Aunque normalmente parece que haya una correlación entre bajadas y VIX el VIX es un índice de volatilidad, si hay volatilidad al alza no tiene porque bajar.

La correlación es mayor a la baja porque los precios suelen variar más rápido a la baja que al alza, pero ahí se acabó el asunto.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

Pues el tortazo que se esta pegando el vix hoy tambien... baja un 4,5%.

Pues un dia de optimismo desbocado como viene siendo habitual. De la nada hizo lo que pudo. El ibex con +100 puntos a estas horicas.


----------



## univac (26 Sep 2011)

Que plataforma usan para ponerse cortos?

He leido cosas feas de igmarkets y cmc, tipo que manipulan los precios y hacen saltar stops sin que el precio llegue realmente. Luego parece que declinan responsabilidades en la asistencia con excusas varias, si es que te atienden...he leido mas de un caso de denuncia a la CNMV.

Interdin no tiene cuenta demo para ver su interfaz de operaciones

La de clicktrade no me ha convencido mucho (no es muy compatible en mac)

La de saxo bank tambien he leido que es cutrecilla

La plataforma online de igmarkets me gusto, pero da canguelo eso de que manipulen...aunque supongo que lo haran cuando tienen pasta gorda que sacar, no con cuentas de 1000€

Como alguien comentaba, la cuenta demo con 20k pepinos es golosa, pero hay que tener perspectiva y controlar mucho, tan rapido se gana como se pierde.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Aunque normalmente parece que haya una correlación entre bajadas y VIX el VIX es un índice de volatilidad, si hay volatilidad al alza no tiene porque bajar.
> 
> La correlación es mayor a la baja porque los precios suelen variar más rápido a la baja que al alza, pero ahí se acabó el asunto.



Yo lo decía en relación a la figura, que sigue ahí dese hace semanas -a veces nos pierde el corto plazo-. La volatilidad sigue muy elevada y eso no es buena señal, aunque tampoco es terrible mientras no se descontrole.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Sep 2011)

No se la repercusion que tendra esto, es del hilo de Grecia:



Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se suspende la entrega de los 8.000 millones a Grecia más allá del 3 de Octubre, para ese día no estará terminado un informe previsto que debía hacer la Troika.
> 
> Fuente: radio, Catalunya Informació.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Que plataforma usan para ponerse cortos?
> 
> He leido cosas feas de igmarkets y cmc, tipo que manipulan los precios y hacen saltar stops sin que el precio llegue realmente. Luego parece que declinan responsabilidades en la asistencia con excusas varias, si es que te atienden...he leido mas de un caso de denuncia a la CNMV.
> 
> ...



Yo uso Interdin, desde hace muy poco, y aunque no va mal, es muy básico...


----------



## MariscosRecio (26 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Que plataforma usan para ponerse cortos?
> 
> He leido cosas feas de igmarkets y cmc, tipo que manipulan los precios y hacen saltar stops sin que el precio llegue realmente. Luego parece que declinan responsabilidades en la asistencia con excusas varias, si es que te atienden...he leido mas de un caso de denuncia a la CNMV.
> 
> ...



Aunque yo quizas sea la gacela mas novata te comento la que uso, Renta 4 para mi que soy novato esta bien he hecho dos operaciones con mini ibex y todo ok, plataforma sencilla y facil de usar, como te comento son mis 2 primeras operaciones, soy una gacelilla.


----------



## morgan (26 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que es sencillo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solamente quería darle las gracias por sus aportaciones desinteresadas que son impagables en este hilo. Interesantísimo gráfico y explicación. Si mañana nos vamos a los 8320 o por ahí, me pondré largo entonces a ver si picamos algo . Y pondremos un ojo a esa zona de suelo .

Si hubiera estado atento y hubiera leído su nivel de 7980 , hoy la jugada en lugar de buena me habría salido redonda. 

Gracias, de verdad. Y gracias a Fran200, pollastre, chinito, bertok y demás gente que participais en este hilo (no puedo citar a todos) por esas aportaciones que haceis que este hilo sea tan grande. Lamento no poder aportar gran cosa porque yo soy de operar por sensaciones y por como veo el gráfico diario y lo mío es más factor suerte que conocimiento (y no recomiendo a nadie hacer lo que yo hago).


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para Nico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



una pregunta,¿ superar la resistencia(6.03€) con fuerza significa, por ejemplo, 6.08€? porqué el 3 alcista lo tiene en 6.17€


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta,¿ superar la resistencia(6.03€) con fuerza significa, por ejemplo, 6.08€? porqué el 3 alcista lo tiene en 6.17€



Pues como el tema está muy justo en recorrido -el objetivo en 6,17-, lo suyo sería ver el antes, esto es, con qué fuerza sube el precio hasta la resistencia y ahí sí, si vemos que es una subida muy vertical (o gap), entrar justo cuando la supere con el stop pegado al culo. Yo ni molestaría, pero lo digo porque es lo que hay y probablemente si quiere cumplir aproveche para pasearse por los 6,2 dando unos céntimos extra.


----------



## univac (26 Sep 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Aunque yo quizas sea la gacela mas novata te comento la que uso, Renta 4 para mi que soy novato esta bien he hecho dos operaciones con mini ibex y todo ok, plataforma sencilla y facil de usar, como te comento son mis 2 primeras operaciones, soy una gacelilla.



Permite operar en indices? En la web entiendo que solo es para acciones.

Hay graficos en tiempo real?

Es rapido?


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Si EEUU sigue con la senda pepona, ojo al recorrido de United Tech. como comente el jueves pasado.

Igualito estar en E.on y McDonalds que en TRE...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> No se la repercusion que tendra esto, es del hilo de Grecia:



Hamijo, se está descontando que habrá un macroplan de rescate a la banca europea.

Sí, con el dinero de todos. Supondrá un esfuerzo terrible para la población y al final no se pagará la deuda impagable porque no deja de ser una patadón a seguir.

En un escenario así, la volatilidad es bestial por los continuos rumores (unos reales y otros interesados). Ganar dinero así es bastante dificil y lo más aconsejable es estar fuera tranquilito y viendo las dentalladas en cuerpo ajeno.

Como bien dice el maestro Mulder, no se trata de saber cuánto va a subir la bolsa si no de saber cuándo va a subir (con menos volatilidad te puedes apalancar con menos riesgo y mayores probabilidades de beneficios).


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues como el tema está muy justo en recorrido -el objetivo en 6,17-, lo suyo sería ver el antes, esto es, con qué fuerza sube el precio hasta la resistencia y ahí sí, si vemos que es una subida muy vertical (o gap), entrar justo cuando la supere con el stop pegado al culo. Yo ni molestaría, pero lo digo porque es lo que hay y probablemente si quiere cumplir aproveche para pasearse por los 6,2 dando unos céntimos extra.



muy agradecido, pero coindiras en que el ibex debe de ponerse por encima de 8400 que puede pero con la volatidad que hay (es menos fiable que un euro de madera)
PD: no me trate de usted, no tengo los años y ni otras cosas de un señor si de un casi treinteañero


----------



## MariscosRecio (26 Sep 2011)

univac dijo:


> Permite operar en indices? En la web entiendo que solo es para acciones.
> 
> Hay graficos en tiempo real?
> 
> Es rapido?




Si yo opero con el indice del ibex en minifuturos.

Si ( tienen coste de 15 pavos, pero si realizas mas de 6 operaciones en el mes el coste es 0)

Para mi nivel de momento si!


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Sep 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Ya que ayer acertaste al 100%. Cual es tu predicción para mañana?



Creo que va a ser muy similar a la de hoy, la apertura sera negativa, se llegara a los (-2,5%, -3,5%), esta vez la caída sera mayor y la recuperación sera muy fluctuante, terminando el día en (0.5% ,1%) en positivo (teniendo en cuenta las peculiaridades de cada indice, y como referencia el Dax para los indices europeos) .....Esta vez esta menos trabajado...me queda mucha noche para leer ver y comparar, pero echando un vistazo presiento eso (sigo la tendencia bajista, pienso que mañana toca bajar, y también pasado mañana, el siguiente subidita).


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, se está descontando que habrá un macroplan de rescate a la banca europea.
> 
> Sí, con el dinero de todos. Supondrá un esfuerzo terrible para la población y al final no se pagará la deuda impagable porque no deja de ser una patadón a seguir.
> 
> ...



precisamente, acabo de escribir a claca más nada para saber que era ruptura de resistencia fuerte con R/R tan pequeño, el mercado abre * todos* los dias


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> (...)
> Mira de donde salía el objetivo y como tras cumplir al tick se ha dado la vuelta. Si es que el mercado lo gobiernan los cirujanos. La posibilidad de lanzar un tercero ahí está, pero mientras no lo haga, los 6,00 siguen siendo un punto de salida.



Estaba pensando que no sé como darle más thanks por estas aportaciones, pero me he dado cuenta de que eso es algo muy frío, así que:
GRACIAS :Aplauso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Creo que va a ser muy similar a la de hoy, la apertura sera negativa, se llegara a los (-2,5%, -3,5%), esta vez la caída sera mayor y la recuperación sera muy fluctuante, terminando el día en (0.5% ,1%) en positivo (teniendo en cuenta las peculiaridades de cada indice, y como referencia el Dax para los indices europeos) .....Esta vez esta menos trabajado...me queda mucha noche para leer ver y comparar, pero echando un vistazo presiento eso (sigo la tendencia bajista, pienso que mañana toca bajar, y también pasado mañana, el siguiente subidita).



Gracias. ¿Pero en que se basa? 

Viendo la cotización en Ig Markets, el Ibex sube 100 puntos. Sin embargo, es una situación similar a la que se daba ayer, y al final abrimos con bajadas significativas.

Puede pasar de todo.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

Releyendo los comentarios de los hilos, no sé si hay un exceso de optimismo. Las pautas son tan amplias que ahora mismo tanto SP, DAX como IBEX siguen inmersos en figuras complicadas.
En concreto el DAX, está a 100 puntos!!!! de la línea de resistencia del canal bajista en el que viene desarrollando la serie de precios desde el verano. Esos 100 puntos no están en el infinito!!!!, están a tiro de piedra. Otro tema es que rompa el canal y siga subiendo, pero eso hay que verlo.
El IBEX aún tiene que demostrar que es "mayor". Se ha estampado varias veces con los 8300 aprox. Tanto percutirlo, lo puede terminar superando .... pero de ahí a donde llegue ....

Cuidado, que la línea entre el subidón y el hostión, es muy delgada. La prudencia es esencial.


----------



## morgan (26 Sep 2011)

Una pregunta de gacela. 

Mirando el gráfico del ibex de claca me asalta una duda. Si el ibex subiera, llegara a los 8600 indicados por claca como posible escenario en ese gráfico, y lo rompiera con fuerza. ¿Podríamos considerar un cambio de tendencia y que pasara a ser alcista?. No lo sé, a mi me deja esa sensación y que podría subir hasta los ¿10000?. :8::


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Una pregunta de gacela.
> 
> Mirando el gráfico del ibex de claca me asalta una duda. Si el ibex subiera, llegara a los 8600 indicados por claca como posible escenario en ese gráfico, y lo rompiera con fuerza. ¿Podríamos considerar un cambio de tendencia y que pasara a ser alcista?. No lo sé, a mi me deja esa sensación y que podría subir hasta los ¿10000?. :8::




En mi humilde opinión, el IBEX tiene mucho tema en 8574 (primero en 8300). Para mí, no habría cambio de tendencia hasta que superase los 8900 y lo veo improbable de momento porque eso querría decir que SP y DAX deshacen sus pautas bajistas.
Hay mucho ruido en el mercado con tanta subida/bajada vertical, tantas noticias etc.... La realidad a tener en cuenta como una variable más, es que en las bajadas ha habido un volumen enorme. Eso quiere decir algo. Yo estoy recordando la bajada del 2008 cuando el IBEX perdió una línea clavicular enorme en 12500. Después vino un pullback de bastante tiempo y para colmo se marcó una fuga falta hasta 12800 que se limpió todos los stops habidos y por haber. Después, guanazo. No tiene por qué ser lo mismo esta vez .... pero es un ejemplo de cómo las gacelas olvidan la pauta previa y caen en "al final no bajará, .... que se me escapa, .... hostia donde me he metido".

Hay que estar dentro con el mercado según tendencia sin tratar de entenderlo y sobre todo con stop loss (es el salvavidas de la ignorancia, y eso es mucho). Si le dá por subir hasta 10000, pues se le acompaña pero protegidos por un buen stop loss dinámico.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Sep 2011)

Creo que el Gandalf está por los 117X en el SP. Mañana lo veremos.


----------



## davidautentico (26 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Una pregunta de gacela.
> 
> Mirando el gráfico del ibex de claca me asalta una duda. Si el ibex subiera, llegara a los 8600 indicados por claca como posible escenario en ese gráfico, y lo rompiera con fuerza. ¿Podríamos considerar un cambio de tendencia y que pasara a ser alcista?. No lo sé, a mi me deja esa sensación y que podría subir hasta los ¿10000?. :8::



IMO Hasta que se superen claramente los 8800 dónde creo que tiene un double top, me estaría quietecico con los largos


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Una pregunta de gacela.
> 
> Mirando el gráfico del ibex de claca me asalta una duda. Si el ibex subiera, llegara a los 8600 indicados por claca como posible escenario en ese gráfico, y lo rompiera con fuerza. ¿Podríamos considerar un cambio de tendencia y que pasara a ser alcista?. No lo sé, a mi me deja esa sensación y que podría subir hasta los ¿10000?. :8::



Bien visto. Como han matizado, hasta los 8.800 debería haber guerra, pero si va con muchas ganas hacia allí y traspasa esos niveles, lo que dices podría materializarse sin problemas y de hecho sería lo lógico ;-)

Personalmente matizaría un par de cosas, pero no adelantemos acontecimientos y sigamos con lo que tenemos encima de la mesa.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

Para aquellos que comentaban tanto lo de entrar en MTS si las cosas empezaban a recuperarse, en EEUU Alcoa, Caterpillar y DuPont están también de saldo y quizá sean más seguras por su índice y su divisa que las que cotizan en euros. Por diversivicar un poco si empezamos a creer en un repunte de la actividad industrial.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Sep 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> IMO Hasta que se superen claramente los 8800 dónde creo que tiene un double top, me estaría quietecico con los largos




Hasta los 8.800 se puede hacer una fortuna :baba:


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues como el tema está muy justo en recorrido -el objetivo en 6,17-, lo suyo sería ver el antes, esto es, con qué fuerza sube el precio hasta la resistencia y ahí sí, si vemos que es una subida muy vertical (o gap), entrar justo cuando la supere con el stop pegado al culo. Yo ni molestaría, pero lo digo porque es lo que hay y probablemente si quiere cumplir aproveche para pasearse por los 6,2 dando unos céntimos extra.



Mañana saldremos de dudas. Con el GAP al alza que hay ahora mismo el SAN amanecerá tocando los 6€.
Gracias por la info Claca, si sale bien la próxima la pago yo, sino te vuelve a tocar a ti ::


----------



## morgan (27 Sep 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> IMO Hasta que se superen claramente los 8800 dónde creo que tiene un double top, me estaría quietecico con los largos



Cierto, he visto el gráfico a 6 meses del ibex en bolsagráfica y es verdad que hace un doble top sobre los 8800 (eso a ojo, que esas gráficas que ponen no son de mucha precisión). Esa sería el posible punto de resistencia fuerte. Gracias .

Pero como dice Claca, para eso tendrían que darse muchas cosas. Era solo a modo de curiosidad como posible escenario futuro.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hasta los 8.800 se puede hacer una fortuna :baba:



El zig-zag de la volatilidad va a hacer perder una fortuna ::


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El zig-zag de la volatilidad va a hacer perder una fortuna ::




Sólo a las nenas que utilizan stops 

Hablando en serio, si se tiene la certeza de que vamos a los 8.800 la volatilidad es un problema relativo. Otra cosa es cuán fuerte sea dicha convicción.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2011)

ghkghk, no hay certezas. Hay escenarios de probabilidad.

Hay que valorar los sucesos de peor probabilidad y cubrirse ante ellos (SL). En caso contrario se podría ser un trader de éxito hasta que llega la posición perdedora y te limpia buen parte del patrimonio.

No estan sencillo.

Suerte.


----------



## dj-mesa (27 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Gracias. ¿Pero en que se basa?
> 
> Viendo la cotización en Ig Markets, el Ibex sube 100 puntos. Sin embargo, es una situación similar a la que se daba ayer, y al final abrimos con bajadas significativas.
> 
> Puede pasar de todo.




..me queda mucha noche para leer ver y comparar, pero echando un vistazo *presiento* eso....

Pero mire, últimamente las subidas que estoy viendo me dan la risa floja, podria resumirle parte de lo que se me pasa por la cabeza con: 

*Sr. Cava 26-09-11*
[YOUTUBE]95iIcmoqKOI[/YOUTUBE]

Tengo cortos en el Dax, lo pille en los 5385, (tengo fondo para esperar un par de dias, pero pienso en bajadas)....el pesimismo me invade


----------



## tarrito (27 Sep 2011)

a las buenas noches,

marco el nuevo hilo y decirle a Tonuel que ha salido guapísimo esta tarde en la BBC :X


----------



## Caos (27 Sep 2011)

Todo indica más bajadas a medio plazo, no es realista pensar en grandes rebotes. Por eso en cierto modo es bueno que tengamos estos respiros con rebotes importantes, puede aumentar la presión a la baja para cuando haya caídas serias con lo que será más fácil traspasar niveles de soporte importantes.

Lo único que indica 'reversal' a medio plazo es el sentimiento, paradójicamente, que es extremadamente negativo (a niveles del 2008), pero en todo lo demás, todos los indicadores macro, toda la presión que se está acumulando en contra del mercado bursátil en otros activos, etc. indica que estas remontadas se pueden estrellar en cualquier momento que encuentren una resistencia fuerte o haya una mala noticia. Técnicamente, también, de momento, es bajista la cosa, el mercado no ha hecho nada importante para confirmar lo contrario de momento.

Hay que poner perspectiva, tanta caída acumulada y con esta volatilidad no se veían desde el 2008-2009, eso exhausta incluso a los más grandes. En fin, paciencia sobretodo.

Por otra parte muchos fondos de inversión libre tienen mucho en cash ahora mismo, expectantes por posibles caídas, así que potencial para subir hay y hay empresas que por fundamentales se hacen muy atractivas. Pero hay detalles (p.ej. las noticias recientes de Apple), que muestran que muchos de esos fundamentales se puedan degradar rápidamente ante un empeoramiento de la situación y las empresas empezar a arrojar malos resultados. Que técnicamente podamos marcarnos algún rebote meanwhile... es posible, pero yo esperaría al menos dos sesiones para ver más claramente hacia donde va la cosa, porque los índices podrán tirar hasta donde puedan... mientras en contra se forma presión bajista en otros activos.


----------



## univac (27 Sep 2011)

Señores, hace apenas una semana se hablaba de guanazo, 6800, capitulacion y tal y tal...y ahora nos vamos a 8300-8800-10000??
Bernie decepciono, los paños calientes de trichetin no funcionan, los eurobonos no florecen aun, merkel tiene un culo infollable... 

Que estaria generando un giro alcista?


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ghkghk, no hay certezas. Hay escenarios de probabilidad.
> 
> Hay que valorar los sucesos de peor probabilidad y cubrirse ante ellos (SL). En caso contrario se podría ser un trader de éxito hasta que llega la posición perdedora y te limpia buen parte del patrimonio.
> 
> ...




Obviamente no es tan sencillo, pero también pienso que para mucho inversor novato (yo el primero) uno de los pricipales problemas es el miedo, y el no saber asumir la volatilidad. Pierden un par de veces un 4%, se asustan y ya no vuelven. Y ese 8%... vanished and gone. 

Yo por ejemplo estoy seguro de que, a los precios a los que estamos, la inmensa mayoría de los valores del Dow Jones van a ganar un 10% (bien sea por si mismos bien por revalorización de la divisa) en los próximos 12 meses. Pero claro, un inversor novato entra, le baja un 3% dos días seguidos... y ya no vuelve. Por eso digo que a día de hoy, si se entra, recomiendo un stop amplio. Esta misma mañana hubieran destrozado todos los stops ceñidos... y mira cómo hemos acabado.

Pero hablo sólo de quién empieza. A quien lleva tiempo, no le puedo enseñar nada, más bien tengo miles de cosas que aprender.


----------



## morgan (27 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hablando en serio, si se tiene la certeza de que vamos a los 8.800 la volatilidad es un problema relativo. Otra cosa es cuán fuerte sea dicha convicción.



Yo ahora mismo pienso que es algo poco probable, aunque como escenario alternativo ahí está, y sería mas un escenario para meterse en 9000 buscando los 10000, que no jugarsela ahora a ver si llega a 8800. Veo más factible el escenario del suelo en los 7000-7200 (los 6700 es algo tan cacareado en tantos sitios que me parece que no será ese el suelo, aunque no sé).


----------



## sirpask (27 Sep 2011)

Mañana a por los 8100 de nuevo...


----------



## faraico (27 Sep 2011)

Si algo hemos de aprender de estas situaciones es a tener la cabeza fría, acuérdense cuando SAN tocó 5,15...era el acabóse.....a los dos días subidones y todos diciendo que si ya no había guano, que lo mandaban para arriba, y demás mensajes de desánimo entre los guanistas (hasta muertoviviente claudicó)

Al poco tiempo, la hemos visto otra vez a 5,23...en muy poco tiempo.

Ahora sube un poco y ya estamos hablando de los 8.800...que no cunda el pánico. No es descartable que en una o dos semanas estemos otra vez tonteando con los 7500.

EL histerismo o prisas por no coger un rally suele se malísimo para nuestras inversiones, ya que nos dejamos llevar por el entorno y no por los hechos objetivos (entorno claramente bajista e los mercados y economía micro y macro hechas unos zorros).


Así que calculen bien sus inversiones y sobre todo no se olviden poner el cinturón, uy el stop loss:fiufiu:


----------



## morgan (27 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Ahora sube un poco y ya estamos hablando de los 8.800...que no cunda el pánico. No es descartable que en una o dos semanas estemos otra vez tonteando con los 7500.



Hablar de 8800 ha salido por culpa mía por pensar en escenarios alternativos y ha sido una divagación. En realidad, nadie ha comentado que piensen que eso vaya a darse .


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Todo indica más bajadas a medio plazo, no es realista pensar en grandes rebotes. Por eso en cierto modo es bueno que tengamos estos respiros con rebotes importantes, puede aumentar la presión a la baja para cuando haya caídas serias con lo que será más fácil traspasar niveles de soporte importantes.
> 
> Lo único que indica 'reversal' a medio plazo es el sentimiento, paradójicamente, que es extremadamente negativo (a niveles del 2008), pero en todo lo demás, todos los indicadores macro, toda la presión que se está acumulando en contra del mercado bursátil en otros activos, etc. indica que estas remontadas se pueden estrellar en cualquier momento que encuentren una resistencia fuerte o haya una mala noticia. Técnicamente, también, de momento, es bajista la cosa, el mercado no ha hecho nada importante para confirmar lo contrario de momento.
> 
> ...



A nivel técnico no hay giro todavía, pero sí hay algunos factores que me inducen a pensar que un suelo de medio plazo podría verse pronto. Cuando llegue el momento intentaré comentarlo, aunque ahora mismo yo diría que los 7.000 aguantarán, porque se está viendo mucha recogida.

Si de ese suelo sale un peponismo más o menos sostenido en el tiempo, ahí sí que ya no me mojo, porque ahora mismo no puede saberse, pero eso que comentas del sentimiento negativo tiene más peso del que parece.


----------



## Diegol07 (27 Sep 2011)

alguien tiene dudas de que en esta semana se vera otro -4 o -5? y algun +3?


----------



## faraico (27 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Hablar de 8800 ha salido por culpa mía por pensar en escenarios alternativos y ha sido una divagación. En realidad, nadie ha comentado que piensen que eso vaya a darse .



De culpa nada, es que he notado cierta euforia en algunos comentarios, la verdad que también hay los que apuestan por bajadas, pero vamos,he comentado lo de los 8.800 porque es la cifra con la que me he quedado, no estoy "acusando de nada", solo ser un poco pepito grillo y que la gente se lo piense dos veces, que a veces nos haría falta contar hasta 10, al menos a mi.

saludos


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2011)

Bueno señores, en el SP hemos llagado al objetivo que nuestro leoncio de cabecera nos había marcado.

Yo, entre una cosa y otro, al final, me he perdido el último tramo que hubiera sido el más jugoso, para variar. Y es que me digo y me repito que estoy a demasiadas cosas y el intradía, así... es un stress de la leche para, por encima, perderse la mitad de fiesta. Pero ¿que quieren? No acabo de asumirlo.

Mi apuesta para mañana... es que ya no nos queda mucho rebote por ver antes de romper por abajo, o al menos intentarlo. Tal vez llegaría a los 1170-5. Eso de volver a los 1200-5 yo no lo veo. Luego, sigo teniendo una cita pendiente con los 1000.

Por cierto, una cosa admirable de los gráficos de Claca... es la limpieza y sencillez con que los presenta. Estoy cansado de ver sesudas gráficas donde casi ni se ve el precio con lineas y niveles de todos los tipos y colores... y que al final fallan estrepitosamente. Y luego vienes, ves los de Claca y en un par de lineas, lo clava... Claca eres bueno, síiii... eres bueno...


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

Mis impresiones, que podrá ser equivocadas o no, las explico con el gráfico, así lo vemos todos:







Obviamente no tiene por qué salir calcado, ni mucho menos, hay bastante más detrás, pero la estructura de recogida es la que es y en 2010 pudimos comprobar lo mucho que dan de sí las manos fuertes con sus palas cuando se ponen a acumular papel.


----------



## davidautentico (27 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hasta los 8.800 se puede hacer una fortuna :baba:



Te puedes quedar pillado en medio también, a no ser que vayas a corto plazo..

Personalmente, prefiero entrar en extemos soportes-resistencias, más o menos claros que intentar adivinar lo que va a pasar entre medias...

Pero ya digo para lo que hagan intradía o cosas así esto no les influye..

saludos


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Obviamente no es tan sencillo, pero también pienso que para mucho inversor novato (yo el primero) uno de los pricipales problemas es el miedo, y el no saber asumir la volatilidad. Pierden un par de veces un 4%, se asustan y ya no vuelven. Y ese 8%... vanished and gone.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo estoy seguro de que, a los precios a los que estamos, la inmensa mayoría de los valores del Dow Jones van a ganar un 10% (bien sea por si mismos bien por revalorización de la divisa) en los próximos 12 meses. Pero claro, un inversor novato entra, le baja un 3% dos días seguidos... y ya no vuelve. Por eso digo que a día de hoy, si se entra, recomiendo un stop amplio. Esta misma mañana hubieran destrozado todos los stops ceñidos... y mira cómo hemos acabado.
> 
> Pero hablo sólo de quién empieza. A quien lleva tiempo, no le puedo enseñar nada, más bien tengo miles de cosas que aprender.



En mi opinión, yo también fuí novato en su día, quien aterriza por estos lares del dinero ... tiene dos amenazas:
-Su preparación para realizar un adecuado money management.
-Ser culo inquieto, no saber estarse quieto y fuera. Todo parece, "que no hay más oportunidades". Es como a los niños pequeños, por mucho explicar algo (ej, estudia que es importante) .... lo tienen que ver con sus ojos.

Aquí la experiencia, es un grado y eso solo se atesora con muescas en la culata.

Creo que hoy ha sido un día muy importante. El viernes se cerró alcista y ya ese mismo día se pudo ganar bastante pasta en la vuelta de los bancos (Societe Generale ...., no así tanto los bancos italianos). Ayer noche comenzó el overnight de lo más alcista que recuerdo por lo que ya estábamos pensando que hoy iba a ser jauja. Hemos amanecido con un hostión descomunal (muchos se han quedado perplejos viendo la plata en el -17% tras otros dos días superbajistas). Eso ha extremado la prudencia. Después a subir como cosacos pero en un momento, hubo una bajada muy notable que reventó multitud de stop loss (recomiendo ver el gráfico de Societe, que incluso bajó por debajo del mínimo del día hasta ese momento). Después ha sido subir y subir.
Para mí, todo esto refleja prudencia y más prudencia. Es posible que tengamos la sensación de que existe mucho sesgo alcista porque nos han sacado los stops dos veces (anoche y esta mañana) y parece que "se nos va el tren". Es ideal para que "todos para adentro" porque el tiempo que se está subiendo es más amplio que el que se baja (básicamente fogonazos duros y verticales). Cuesta subir y cuando lo quieren bajar, lo hacen en un plis plas. Hay mucha resistencia cercana y quizá haya más que perder que ganar. Si ésto sigue chutando para arriba y se pule todas las resistencias, podremos pensar el "siyalodeciayo" pero hablando de probabilidad ... hay cierta posibilidad de harakiri. Hoy los stops, han sido un reflejo de que con tanta volatilidad ... hace falta más suerte que de costumbre. Tener que tener un stop de mínimo 60 pipos en la plata ... dá que pensar cuando es habitual que con 12 pipos sea suficiente en situaciones normales para hacer scalping (fuera de eso, hay que ser un auténtico machote para aguantar la posición).

NO ES NECESARIO ESTAR SIEMPRE ENCIMA DEL CABALLO, ESO ES MUY IMPORTANTE. Dicho lo cual, el devenir de los mercados dirá quienes tienen éxito, quienes fracasan y quienes esperan a otra oportunidad (en definitva, quienes siguen vivos). Esto va más de preservar la posición que de pegar el pelotazo en los días locos e hipervolátiles.

Yo prefiero asumir que pude perder una oportunidad, que tener que explicar por qué me quedé fuera del mercado y no puedo volver con cash.

Por cierto, el IBEX sigue estampado en los 8300!!!. Para mañana es de esperar también mucha mucha volatilidad y movimiento.ehhh

Con todo esto quiero decir que la sensación, en bolsa, de barato no sirve de mucho. Algo parece barato cuando baja mucho, pero si baja, why is it?. Hay miles de ejemplos de estrellas caidas que terminan quemando las manos .... y un valor puede estar bajando más tiempo de lo que puede soportar el bolsillo de cualquier humano. De las pocas cosas que dice Cárpatos, en mi opinión, en las que tiene razón es ..."la tendencia es tu amiga". Cuando bajo algo, se le sigue ... y cuando sube algo, se le sigue. En entre medias, se puede leer el marca e ir a pescar (otra de las pocas y buenas recomendaciones de Hodar).:XX:

P.D: Creame que jode mucho hacer un buen año ... en el que llevar más de 60K de beneficio en la buchaca y perderlos por encariñarse de un ñordo como Prisa, Deoleo, o multitud de basura que hay por ahí. Cuando se gana varias veces seguidas, tendemos a pensar que esto es jauja .... y este es un negocio en el que con una vez en contra, se puede perder lo ganado con oficio en 80 veces. Y aparte de cara de g-i-l-i-p-o-l-l-a-s uno también se queda sin dinero, triste y con la autoestima por el suelo. Más allá de las risas que nos pasamos, esto es duro y cruel.


----------



## faraico (27 Sep 2011)

Australia 2,5% arriba al rebufo de los americanos.

me da que mañana viene Pepón


----------



## vyk (27 Sep 2011)

Nikkei en verde. 1,65 %


----------



## Nico (27 Sep 2011)

*Claca:*

No sé si ya leeras este comentario -ni bien arranque el día los mensajes irán a toda velocidad- pero, siguiendo tu técnica de gráficos se consiguen "mapas" espectaculares.

El hecho de tener en claro _"si hace esto, va para allá... si hace aquello otro, va para acullá"_ es formidable. Por supuesto que el mercado tiene sus propias reglas y, los operadores son TAN JUEPUTAS que se encargan de enviar señales tramposas casi todo el tiempo.

Pero, prefiero el enojo de ver que los jueputas siempre te llevan la cosa unos centavos más allá o más acá, a la "cara de tonto" de quedar enganchado en una mala posición.

Como dice Janus unos temas más arriba... al final esto *ES TAL COMO TE LO DICEN los que más saben* pero, como los chicos, si uno no toca la jarra no se termina de convencer que "está tuto y quema" 

Money Management, stop loss, no entrar siempre, cortar pérdidas, dejar correr ganancias, estudiar los gráficos y tener en mente las probabilidades.

Con eso, el 70-80% del tiempo puedes operar de modo controlado (lo que no significa que ganes en esa proporción) y, estás más preparado para "salirte" durante el tiempo en el que no tienes control.

Tu sistema de análisis tiene la virtud de ser sencillo e ir directamente al "hueso" de la cosa. Aún cuando sólo la da las grandes líneas cuando quieres moverte en el intradía (donde se necesita un mapa milimétrico), para operar en swing y el mediano plazo es FANTASTICO.

Nunca está de más retribuirte tu trabajo (esforzado y gratuito) con reconocimientos y agradecimientos. De todos modos voy dos o tres veces al año a casa así que, si eres o andas por Madrid y quieres cobrar tus honorarios en chuletones, simplemente avisa que, los que me toca pagar, están ya separados.

Y, si te toca venir por las procelosas tierras del "Africa Blanca" (latinoamérica) o necesitas cualquier cosa de aquí, simplemente avisa que me haré cargo de cooperar contigo en todo lo que esté a mi alcance.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2011)

8300 fusilados tan facilmente? 
es una tdampa?


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

Gracias, Nico, te argadezco el detalle. Algún día, y todavía queda, cuando viaje con el yat.. (ya nadie lleva Aria ¿no?) yate por todo el mundo, será un placer hacer unos mojitos mientras nos reimos de la torpeza de Calopez. Mientras, a seguir al pie del cañon, aprendiendo y sacando algunas perrillas al mercado.

Me gusta ver que mis gráficos y comentarios sirven para algo más que saturar el server de burbuja, porque la intención es esa, transmitir un poco lo que he aprendido para que los que empizan en el mundillo o los que llevan tiempo, pero no terminan de sentirse cómodos en el mercado, no se pierdan entre el montón de paja que hay y vayan directos al grano. Reconozco que hay otras fórmulas de abordar la bolsa, aunque a mí esta me funciona y afortunadamente está al alcance de todo el mundo, sólo requiere un poco de dedicación y, eso sí, mucha disciplina para evitar que nuestros impulsos primarios nos fastidien la operativa (los stops se respetan, el apalancamiento se controla, etc). Las niñas pollastriles o la oficina y formación de Fran200, sólo están al alcance de unos pocos cracks -de ahí los espectaculares resultados-, pero los gráficos hasta los más pobres podemos permitírnoslos y siempre se prestarán a ser analizados.

Mientras el MAD-MAX lo permita, aquí seguiremos, sumando poco a poco y, quien sabe, a lo mejor algún día nos tocan los euromillones y nos dejamos de tonterías ;-)


----------



## The Replicant (27 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 8300 fusilados tan facilmente?
> es una tdampa?



236 puntazos de gap al alza en el Ibex :8: a falta de 15 min.

me parece que hoy nos vamos a reir


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-3-a-259.html#post5040340







Ha cumplido, sin rebote ni leches.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (27 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Ahh, para mañana me he quedado corto (pero arriesgando muy poca pasta) en TEF, ya veremos...



Comienzo el día palmando como un campeón 

Pensaba que empezaríamos con gap a la baja para subir y directamente hemos subido...

Mientras no tenga mejor apoyo para este tipo de aperturas que la intuición, lo cierto es que este tipo de apuestas es como jugárselo al rojo o al negro al casino. Ay Manolete, si no sabes torear pa'que te metes


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Comienzo el día palmando como un campeón
> 
> Pensaba que empezaríamos con gap a la baja para subir y directamente hemos subido...
> 
> Mientras no tenga mejor apoyo para este tipo de aperturas que la intuición, lo cierto es que este tipo de apuestas es como jugárselo al rojo o al negro al casino. Ay Manolete, si no sabes torear pa'que te metes




Rojo o negro sería entrar sin saber qué ha hecho el mercado en sesiones anteriores. Con la inercia de viernes y sobretodo ayer, ir contratendencia es mucho más complicado que acertar rojo o negro. Siguiendo tendencia los aciertos se multiplican.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

estamos a 70 puntitos del segundo nivel buscado, como lleguemos hoy, tendre que hacer otra llamada, porque estariamos a martes y se habra cumplido el chivatazo, y claro, no vamos a estar tres dias aqui como el señor Borronycuentanueva, mas perdidos que en LOST, traere informacion privilegiada.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (27 Sep 2011)

Pues lo cierto es que sí, ha sido contratendencia totalmente.

Seguramente no tiene mucho sentido apurar unos puntillos pensando que va a haber un gap a la baja si después creo que iba a subir... en fin, esta fue de prueba, iba con muy poca pasta... por una vez me salió barato ::


----------



## The Replicant (27 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Comienzo el día palmando como un campeón
> 
> Pensaba que empezaríamos con gap a la baja para subir y directamente hemos subido...
> 
> Mientras no tenga mejor apoyo para este tipo de aperturas que la intuición, lo cierto es que este tipo de apuestas es como jugárselo al rojo o al negro al casino. Ay Manolete, si no sabes torear pa'que te metes



jugártela al gap de apertura es exactamente eso, apostar al rojo o al negro, y si fallas es precisamente el negro el que viene aporreando tu puerta :8:

de todas maneras yo no descarto big guano para hoy. Es cuestión de aguantar el dolor, y eso que el negro la tiene gorda ::


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (27 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> estamos a 70 puntitos del segundo nivel buscado, como lleguemos hoy, tendre que hacer otra llamada, porque estariamos a martes y se habra cumplido el chivatazo, y claro, no vamos a estar tres dias aqui como el señor Borronycuentanueva, mas perdidos que en LOST, traere informacion privilegiada.



Jajaja, gran verdad!!


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> jugártela al gap de apertura es exactamente eso, apostar al rojo o al negro, y si fallas es precisamente el negro el que viene aporreando tu puerta :8:
> 
> de todas maneras yo no descarto big guano para hoy. Es cuestión de aguantar el dolor, y eso que el negro la tiene gorda ::




Que se moderen mucho las subidas puede ser, pero big guano viendo los valores fuertes del stoxx.... Puff. Vienen como aviones.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, el otro día que hablasteis del avatar de Chinito y viendo el peponazo de hoy aquí le traigo la banda sonora:

Josh Turner - Long Black Train - YouTube

Watch out brother for the long black train...:Baile:


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (27 Sep 2011)

Para descojone del respetable una de mis últimas gráficas del IBEX.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Sep 2011)

Buenos días.

Empieza muy alcista. ¿Creéis que si llega a una subida del 3% por cierto pueda darse algo la vuelta?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Sep 2011)

Dios mío que subidón.
Fabuloso Claca, informado Chinito, gurus del foro necesito un consejo porlagloriademimadre.
Antes de ayer compré Arcelor a 10,50. La pregunta es muy sencilla: hasta donde las aguanto?::

:cook:


----------



## The Replicant (27 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Empieza muy alcista. ¿Creéis que si llega a una subida del 3% por cierto pueda darse algo la vuelta?



su nuevo avatar es muy revelador, a falta del sr muertoviviente, el nuevo profeta del guano aparece por el hilo )


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Para descojone del respetable una de mis últimas gráficas del IBEX.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> su nuevo avatar es muy revelador, a falta del sr muertoviviente, el nuevo profeta del guano aparece por el hilo )



Me acabo de poner corto en Arcelor.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Dios mío que subidón.
> Fabuloso Claca, informado Chinito, gurus del foro necesito un consejo porlagloriademimadre.
> Antes de ayer compré Arcelor a 10,50. La pregunta es muy sencilla: hasta donde las aguanto?::
> 
> :cook:



Enhorabuena por la entrada... Aguantar, hasta el fin del mundo y más allá. ¿Por qué no pones un dinámico, digamos 65 céntimos debajo de su valor actual y lo dejas correr?

PD. EL 0.65 es por decir algo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me acabo de poner corto en Arcelor.



Acaba de sacar Ana Pastor a tu amigo en tv1 
GS domina el mundo, no le falta razón.

Off topic: Mira que está de buen ver la anita :baba:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me acabo de poner corto en Arcelor.



Bueno, eso creo que es una respuesta a lo que preguntaba mas arriba::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la entrada... Aguantar, hasta el fin del mundo y más allá. ¿Por qué no pones un dinámico, digamos 65 céntimos debajo de su valor actual y lo dejas correr?
> 
> PD. EL 0.65 es por decir algo.



Pues porque con la volatilidad de estos días me puede comer el stop y luego subir por las nubes. 
Bueno, por las nubes... llamo nubes a los 8600.


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Dios mío que subidón.
> Fabuloso Claca, informado Chinito, gurus del foro necesito un consejo porlagloriademimadre.
> Antes de ayer compré Arcelor a 10,50. La pregunta es muy sencilla: hasta donde las aguanto?::
> 
> :cook:



En mi opinión es un precio excelente y es probable que aunque el mercado recorte y el IBEX haga todavía nuevos mínimos, no lo haga este valor, que ha parado justo donde tenía que parar y debería mostrarse más fuerte. Ahora bien, giro, ciertamente no lo tenemos todavía, aunque podría estar en ello con los mínimos ya vistos, como decía.

A muy corto está en resistencia, tanto por directriz, como por nivel horizontal. El punto más relevante de control son los 11,15, pero a muy corto y si estás encima del mercado, puedes plantearte un stop profit en 11,67, con lo que te asegurarías un 11%. Podría llegar a 12,47 en este primer movimiento al alza siempre que no te salte el stop.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Sep 2011)

púes nada hombre a ver si la semana que viene estamos ya por los 15.000 ó asi...:cook:...menos es de pobres...::::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En mi opinión es un precio excelente y es probable que aunque el mercado recorte y el IBEX haga todavía nuevos mínimos, no lo haga este valor, que ha parado justo donde tenía que parar y debería mostrarse más fuerte. Ahora bien, giro, ciertamente no lo tenemos todavía, aunque podría estar en ello con los mínimos ya vistos, como decía.
> 
> A muy corto está en resistencia, tanto por directriz, como por nivel horizontal. El punto más relevante de control son los 11,15, pero a muy corto y si estás encima del mercado, puedes plantearte un stop profit en 11,67, con lo que te asegurarías un 11%. Podría llegar a 12,47 en este primer movimiento al alza siempre que no te salte el stop.



Eso que dices son buenas noticias para mis oidos sin duda.
La verdad es que dí la orden a 10,50 pensando que era imposible que entrase (después de haber bajado un 9% el día anterior suponía bajar casi otro 7%) y sin embargo tocó minimos en 10,47 y entró.
Si Arcelor puede tener un buen comportamiento relativo en el Ibex puede que entonces me despreocupe de ellas que por otro lado es lo que me gusta hacer.
Me sumo a los agradecimientos Claca, tus gráficos y tus explicaciones me han abierto un mundo que para mí antes estaba en chino. Ahora está en aleman, pero de vez en cuando algo pillo)
Gracias de nuevo, os sigo leyendo.


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

Hace unos días me preguntaban cómo se plantearía una operativa bajista en IAG:







Lo cuelgo como ejemplo. Hay que saber esperar a que el precio nos ofrezca un punto de stop asumible. Si mientras estamos fuera se alcanza el objetivo previsto, mala suerte, pero jamás debemos obsesionarnos con que el tren se nos escapa, pues todos los días hay bolsa.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Sep 2011)

¿Créeis que Gamesa ha iniciado un cambio de tendencia (aún considerando que el mercado esté bajista)?


----------



## morgan (27 Sep 2011)

Jodo, el gap ha sido tan fuerte que no he podido ni entrar. Yo esperando a que abriera en 82xx y que cuando llegara a 8320 entrar y me ha dejado con un palmo de narices.

Y ahora no entro. Empiezo a ver volumenes de venta muy altos en SAN y tef, mucho mas altos que la compra y eso me dá mal rollo. A esperar a ver si me llega un pálpito.


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Créeis que Gamesa ha iniciado un cambio de tendencia (aún considerando que el mercado esté bajista)?



Ni siquiera ha superado la zona de resistencia más inmediata que son los 3,29.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2011)

8400 alla vamos. Como bien se dijo el otro dia, rebotes de 1100 puntos. Llevamos en dos dias 500 puntos de subida.

Y yo mirando.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Sep 2011)

A ver si se moderan las subidas.


----------



## Yo2k1 (27 Sep 2011)

Seguimos en mercado bajista o esto se gira? Lo del sentimiento contrario es lo que mas me suena casi en estos momentos.
Da miedo ver que todas las noticias, todos los gobiernos, todos los "expertos", auguran un desastre total. 
Si ponemos una a una todas las noticias, recomendaciones, etc, todos apuestan por casi el 29. Perdida de ahorros, crack bancario, imposible refinanciar deuda, alemania se sale del euro...La lista seria interminable.
O sea, ahora es cuando no va a pasar nada??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2011)

Sentimientos contradictorios.

Paquetes de venta fuertes en el san por un lado.
Dos series 1 vendidos hoy por el otro lado. Esto es un brote verde, verde, verde.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Sep 2011)

ahora sale loterias a bolsa.... será buena opción?


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sentimientos contradictorios.
> 
> Paquetes de venta fuertes en el san por un lado.
> Dos series 1 vendidos hoy por el otro lado. Esto es un brote verde, verde, verde.



XDDDDDDDDDDDD

Papa a pagado los S1 seguro para dos hermanos que no querían que discutiesen.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Sep 2011)

bonito lateral mañanero que esta dibujando el ibex. abrimos 8350, estamos en 834X

por arriba estaba luchando con los 836X. mas arriba 845X, y abajo 821X (futuro)

como diria el maestro, estan tensando la cuerda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Seguimos en mercado bajista o esto se gira? Lo del sentimiento contrario es lo que mas me suena casi en estos momentos.
> Da miedo ver que todas las noticias, todos los gobiernos, todos los "expertos", auguran un desastre total.
> Si ponemos una a una todas las noticias, recomendaciones, etc, todos apuestan por casi el 29. Perdida de ahorros, crack bancario, imposible refinanciar deuda, alemania se sale del euro...La lista seria interminable.
> O sea, ahora es cuando no va a pasar nada??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2011)

Traigo la oferta del dia, y del año en mc


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

Dos días seguidos de nuestro amigo parece que son demasiado, viendo al hilo en la segunda página...








¡Todos a bailar!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Sep 2011)

Está el hilo tranquilo hoy...

Me dan ganas de sacar al oso guanoso.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Está el hilo tranquilo hoy...
> 
> Me dan ganas de sacar al oso guanoso.



Ha sido hablar ud. y pegar un arreon parriba. Luego dicen de mi.

Yo pondria al de su avatar con un sombrero de papel de aluminio. Que jrande el tipo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ha sido hablar ud. y pegar un arreon parriba. Luego dicen de mi.
> 
> Yo pondria al de su avatar con un sombrero de papel de aluminio. Que jrande el tipo.



No me cree mala fama.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Sep 2011)

El DAX a roto el canal bajista que se viene dibujando desde Agosto. Si lo aguanta iremos a por esos 8420?


----------



## tonuel (27 Sep 2011)

Dejen a las gacelas ir entrando poco a poco a la parrilla... todo está preparado para cuando toque darles la vuelta... :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

Sí que está parado el mercado del automóvil que se venden dos Serie 1 y BMW sube un 4%.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2011)

:XX: :XX:

Pues imaginese cuando pase la orden y se firme la venta de un x3 con dos paquetes de extra que esta medio apalabrado, subidon subidon, que aqui si que hay beneficio.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Está el hilo tranquilo hoy...
> 
> Me dan ganas de sacar al oso guanoso.



Hay una correlación demostrada entre el movimiento del hilo y el del Ibex ::


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2011)

Estan esperando a pegar el hachazo?? o ya van en serio y ya hemos visto el suelo?? llevan toda la jodida mañana en un lateral...


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2011)

La plata en 33 pavos ya.

Los metales y el petroleo se estan disparando estos dos dias. A ver como continua.


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Sep 2011)

joer la plata, llego a casi 26 y ha pegado una vuelta en V q le ha puesto en 33 ya, llevamos unos dias q te despistas o no pones bien el SL y acabas comiendo en caritas (yo pense q 28 era la linea solida q resistiria, se ve q no tengo un lado "claca" tan desarrollado como Nico  )

a ver como acaba el dia, pero estos gap y lateralidad son mas señal de techo-final de microtendencia q otra cosa (dicho esto igual los gUSAnos pegan un subidon hasta 1200 y me como un OWNED como la catedral de burgos) 

tengan cuidado en el mercado, hay mucho leon jopu.ta con ganas de hacer pupa

edito: el señor rafaxl y yo casi lo posteamos a la vez pero el hizo pole jeje, por dios, espero q sea en lo unico q coincidimos y no sea yo tambien un maldito :cook:::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Sep 2011)

A ver si guanea un poco, porque me están dando por todos lados hoy. Inditex en rojo o prácticamente, y Arcelores, Gamesas, Telecircos y Sacyres disparadas... Que poca vergüenza.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2011)

Volvemos a superar los 8400. Ahora deberian irse a comer y dejar esto tranquilito.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2011)

Patadon parriba, pues no hay ganas de guanear. Haciendo maximos diarios. El dax fuera de orbita y los yankis apretando a tope.

El Deutsche Bank esta subiendo un 10% mas otro 10 que subio ayer. Estos estan oliendo el dinero del bce y se estan mojando. Lastima de sistema podrido.

Otro dia de 3% o 4%. Manda cojones.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

Chinito, no sabe lo feliz que estoy de estar con usted en e.on...

¿Cómo viene USA?


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2011)

Match 3 superado.

Otro patadon mas, los usa vienen mas que verdes. El dow viene con subida de 180 puntos.

Me piro a pasar la tarde por ahi, viendo que hoy tambien tenemos un dia de subida brutal sin nada que hacer.

A este paso, el viernes ya estamos en los 10000 del ibex.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Match 3 superado.
> 
> Otro patadon mas, los usa vienen mas que verdes. El dow viene con subida de 180 puntos.
> 
> ...




¿Y por qué no aprovecha para intentar sacar unos eurillos usted que puede y sabe? Ya que como ciudadano europeo le van a esquilmar, aprovéchese.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2011)

Malegro hombre, ya sabe las buenas entradas generalmente son recompensadas.

Yo unas poquitas en la zona de 2x euros las sacare, joder que confiado estoy :XX:, la otra mitad me las quedo para la jubilacion. Asi que si las aguanta igual nos vemos usted y yo por la junta, intentare ir en el m1. 

PD:Y no se compre un golf, ponga un traccion trasera en su vida.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2011)

Esperare antes de ir a comer si tocan la zona buscada y marcho con todo cerrado, y hago las llamadas para que me manden otro pajarito.

Cierro largo de ibex con mas 170 pipos, que vaya bien la tarde señores.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Malegro hombre, ya sabe las buenas entradas generalmente son recompensadas.
> 
> Yo unas poquitas en la zona de 2x euros las sacare, joder que confiado estoy :XX:, la otra mitad me las quedo para la jubilacion. Asi que si las aguanta igual nos vemos usted y yo por la junta, intentare ir en el m1.
> 
> PD:Y no se compre un golf, ponga un traccion trasera en su vida.




Es que la empresa tiene flota con Audi y VW, y entre el descuentazo de flota y la desgravación del IVA... era mucho dinero. Pero claro, me gustan más un e92, e93, e89... y el nuevo Serie 5 (que no sé qué eXX es).

Si me deja ir de copiloto en el m1, pago yo el combustible a cambio de que me lo deje un rato en alguna autobahn.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2011)

El e60, buen coche, aunque de estetica discutida, pero bueno sobre gustos.
Y ahora el f10, mas bonito, pero con algunas cosas introducidas por bmw ultimamente que a algunos les chirria.

No si los audi y VW son muy buenos coches, yo he andado con un gti y corre el bicho.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El e60, buen coche, aunque de estetica discutida, pero bueno sobre gustos.
> Y ahora el f10, mas bonito, pero con algunas cosas introducidas por bmw ultimamente que a algunos les chirria.
> 
> No si los audi y VW son muy buenos coches, yo he andado con un gti y corre el bicho.



Mariconadas. 

Los hombres conducen e34 automáticos de 286 CV sin controles de tracción ni polladas del estilo... y cuando entran pasaditos en una curva, rezan. 

Yo también les veré en la junta de e.on...


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El e60, buen coche, aunque de estetica discutida, pero bueno sobre gustos.
> Y ahora el f10, mas bonito, pero con algunas cosas introducidas por bmw ultimamente que a algunos les chirria.
> 
> No si los audi y VW son muy buenos coches, yo he andado con un gti y corre el bicho.



Correcto. Hablaba del F10. Me parece sublime.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Sep 2011)

¿Alguien recuerda el link para acceder al hilo del Ibex 35? Es que por más que pincho en él, me aparece forocoches...


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Mariconadas.
> 
> Los hombres conducen e34 automáticos de 286 CV sin controles de tracción ni polladas del estilo... y cuando entran pasaditos en una curva, rezan.
> 
> Yo también les veré en la junta de e.on...




Anda que no sería un viaje divertido. Y con e.on por encima de 25, les aseguro que no iban a faltar buenos Reisling, ostras, gambas... a mi cargo.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Correcto. Hablaba del F10. Me parece sublime.



A mi también, y ya iba siendo hora. 

Mr. Bangle hizo bien lo accesorio y fatal lo esencial. Todos los modelos complementarios eran muy bonitos, pero se marcó un 5 y un 7 que eran pa' matarlo.

Claro que quien quiera que haya diseñado el 5GT debería acompañarle al cadalso... Ha conseguido que el R de Mercedes me parezca elegante.:XX:


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda el link para acceder al hilo del Ibex 35? Es que por más que pincho en él, me aparece forocoches...



No sé de qué me habla...


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> A mi también, y ya iba siendo hora.
> 
> Mr. Bangle hizo bien lo accesorio y fatal lo esencial. Todos los modelos complementarios eran muy bonitos, pero se marcó un 5 y un 7 que eran pa' matarlo.
> 
> Claro que quien quiera que haya diseñado el 5GT debería acompañarle al cadalso... Ha conseguido que el R de Mercedes me parezca elegante.:XX:




Lo del 5 GT es un CRIMEN. 

PD. El R me gusta :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2011)

Nurburgring Lap 1M Coupe vs CSL - YouTube

Un m1 contra un CSL con slick en el infierno verde, ay mi chiquitin cuando te tendre.

Aqui entregamos un 528 [f10] antes de vacaciones a un abogado muy estirado, le iba al pelo. 
Ya acabo con el off topic
El ibex en 8450 tocados, como me gusta que los planes salgan bien.

Edito: La tecnologia no es lo mio, ::


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nPXDz72MdaE[/YOUTUBE]

Que se ha liado...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Sep 2011)




----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

Le voy a llamar Darkside... No nos guanee la fiesta.


----------



## Fraction (27 Sep 2011)

Dejar un poco de fiesta a los que vamos semi-largos..... apuntaros que esto no esta prohibido y ya si eso pasado mañana GUANO


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Sep 2011)

Lo siento señores, que hoy me interesa un poco de guaneo.


----------



## Fraction (27 Sep 2011)




----------



## pollastre (27 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La prudencia y la paciencia son las artes de esta ciencia. En mi caso aprendidas vía mandriladas y visitas de un señor muy simpático.
> 
> Tal y como está el patio ahora mismo es como usar el novedoso método de
> 
> ...




Hombre... me ha llegado Ud. al área emocional... el mítico sinclair ZX Spectrum 48K con teclado de goma. El primer ordenador que yo tuve, comprado por mi padre cuando yo tenía 6 años. Recuerdo que ya programaba algunas cosas en BASIC cuando a duras penas era capaz de llegar, por altura, a la mesa del salón donde estaba el Speccy.

Me fuí el Jueves de viaje por un tema familiar, y acabo de volver hace cosa de una hora... ¿qué tal se ha dado la cosa por aquí? ¿Cómo andan sus plusvies?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2011)

Aviso hilo lleno de bombillos

Según un estudio de una universidad suiza los traders profesionales son más temerarios que los psicópatas. 

Joder y yo que veía a los mulder, pollastre, Fran, MM y demás como gente amistosa, dispuesta a compartir conocimientos de forrma desinteresada, poetas de altura, conocedores de las artes futbolineras, amantes como todos del buen vino, el buen comer y los coches güenos. 

Pues no! que sepáis que son unos zikopatah!!! 

No os fiéis de ellos!! Cuando den niveles, SENTIMIENTO CONTRARIO!!

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Seren (27 Sep 2011)

Esto se dispara...BNP y SG por cierto subiendo más de un 10%


----------



## Fraction (27 Sep 2011)

Arriba Pepoooooon !!!!!


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

Esto se empieza a poner interesante. La inercia alcista que está adquiriendo el mercado podría llevar a un cambio de tendencia, pero todavía no está hecho. El SAN, peso pesado en el índice, no parece estar lanzando un tercero muy ortodoxo, porque está congestionando demasiado y el IBEX, en consecuencia, también muestra agotamiento justo cuando alcanza un nivel que fue clave los día 15 y 16 y que sirvió de freno para el índice. Hasta el BUND se encuentra en un soporte importante que si lo rompiera nos dejaría una figura de vuelta, pero por eso mismo hay que ser prudentes, porque hasta la zarpa todo es oso.

Vamos a vigilar los 135,10 en el BUND y dejaremos algo de espacio al IBEX para que se aclare.

PD: IAG, ver comentario anterior, está intenando romper la figuraba bajista que lleva. Confirmaría por encima de 1,82, asegurándonos de este modo que no está metido en un canal.


----------



## morgan (27 Sep 2011)

Hoy gamesa me la ha dado en los morros. Me metí corto en la resistencia de 3,29 pensando que aguantaría y no, no ha sido así.

Ya está ese señor de color llamando a la puerta diciendo que viene a darme no sé qué :S.


----------



## locoAC (27 Sep 2011)

Amigos, para mí esto ya no está barato, la bolsa se ha puesto en niveles estándar. El ratio beneficio/riesgo comienza a no compensarme.

Yo me espero a otro tren que salga de los 7.200.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2011)

Señor Pollastre,

Usted también tenía una edicion especial del spectrum, me la encontre en el rastro. Un a reliquia!


----------



## faraico (27 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Amigos, para mí esto ya no está barato, la bolsa se ha puesto en niveles estándar. El ratio beneficio/riesgo comienza a no compensarme.
> 
> Yo me espero a otro tren que salga de los 7.200.



No crea, yo llevo Tef y San compradas a precio de chollo hace un par de meses y aún con estas subidas ando en pérdidas, luego todo es subjetivo.

Hace dos meses, la bolsa está barata, en comparación con hace dos semanas, la bolsa está cara.

LLevo san a 6,20....en cuanto toque 6,21 a vender y ya tengo al menos para una buena cena con la parienta

Si baja más, pues compraré, y si sube pues estaré al acecho de vender otros paquetes que tengo.

saludos


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí que está parado el mercado del automóvil que se venden dos Serie 1 y BMW sube un 4%.



La subida del 4% será en homenaje al anuncio del nuevo X4...


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Amigos, para mí esto ya no está barato, la bolsa se ha puesto en niveles estándar. El ratio beneficio/riesgo comienza a no compensarme.
> 
> Yo me espero a otro tren que salga de los 7.200.



MEEEEEEEEC, error, y gravísimo además. La barato o lo caro depende de la tendencia. Ahora mismo seguimos bajistas y muy cerca de la resistencia, pero precisamente por eso, si la supera, este precio que ahora es caro mañana sería barato, porque tendríamos un giro que dejaría la puerta abierta a seguir escalando.

Esto tiene que quedar muy claro.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes... yo de momento estoy al margen a la espera de comerme un owned por decir ayer a la noche que no pasábamos de los 1170-75. Que yo no veía los 1200 y tal... será cosa de volver al oculista. (un día de estos me van a dejar una silla reservada en la consulta).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2011)

Fue aqui donde alguien dijo algo del 1214 del sp¿?, pues que se haga a la idea de que con muchas probabilidades ese nivel se vera, malo para los guanistas, yo quiero guano ya, tanto verde me cansa.


----------



## Seren (27 Sep 2011)

Santander ha roto la resistencia, vía libre hasta 6,50


----------



## The Replicant (27 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Me fuí el Jueves de viaje por un tema familiar, y acabo de volver hace cosa de una hora... ¿qué tal se ha dado la cosa por aquí? ¿Cómo andan sus plusvies?



hombre maese pollastre, ya le hacia otra vez de vacaciones con el gin tonic en la mano y en la cubierta de su yate...::, no sabe como he echado de menos sus proyecciones y "patadas a seguir"

no se vaya ud tantos dias que aqui nos quedamos como ovejas (o gacelas) sin pastor


----------



## lokeno100 (27 Sep 2011)

La bolsa va para arriba, se acabo el guano, hemos salido de la crisis. Y hoy me ha dicho un obrero que la obra está levantando cabeza y le sobra el trabajo hasta el punto de que se están peleando por él para que trabaje.


----------



## pollastre (27 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> hombre maese pollastre, ya le hacia otra vez de vacaciones con el gin tonic en la mano y en la cubierta de su yate...::, no sabe como he echado de menos sus proyecciones y "patadas a seguir"
> 
> no se vaya ud tantos dias que aqui nos quedamos como ovejas (o gacelas) sin pastor




No crea que a mí me hace demasiada gracia "neither" el tener que ausentarme... día que no trabajo, día que no "cobro", ya sabe Ud.

No obstante, creo que este ha sido el último de los viajes "impuestos" para los próximos meses, al menos hasta navidades... un poco de tranquilidad, esto es, varios días seguidos operando, me vendrá bien ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2011)

Que alguien ponga al oso porfavor...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (27 Sep 2011)

Manos arriba, esto es un atraco ! Anda venga, que nadie se cree esto... Estan jugando ellos solos, se ven con inyeccion de pasta y estan metiendo en bolsa, luego vas a la sucursal a pedir un credito y no hay dinero.... anda ya... Para cuando una bolsa sin trampas ? o una bolsa que el que apuesta lo hace con su propio dinero y no con el de todos ???? Para que pregunto, si soy gilipollas...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Sep 2011)

Ya decia que no estaba usted operando señor Pollastre, veia poco movimiento en el daxie, faltaba un leoncio y se notaba, ahora que usted ha vuelto para quedarse, tenga a bien regalar unos niveles mañana a las 08:59 para que la gacelada que aqui le leemos podamos comer caliente esta semana, no se haga de rogar.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2011)

comprad, que se acaban ::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2011)

Que exuberante la subida. Veremos donde acabamos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Sep 2011)

Jejejejejejeje urbas fuera compradas a 0.38 vendidas en 0.42


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

IBEX:







La situación lateral que fotografiaba ayer, podría tener fin a partir de este gap, pero como he dicho, hasta la zarpa todo es oso y las divergencias y la fuerte congestión que se aprecia en el gráfico -mucha más en ciertos valores directores-, nos llaman a la prudencia. Un giro al alza que no queda consumado, en sus últimos compases simplemente nos ofrece el precio más caro posible dentro de la tendencia.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El famoso cresting :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues como el tema está muy justo en recorrido -el objetivo en 6,17-, lo suyo sería ver el antes, esto es, con qué fuerza sube el precio hasta la resistencia y ahí sí, si vemos que es una subida muy vertical (o gap), entrar justo cuando la supere con el stop pegado al culo. Yo ni molestaría, pero lo digo porque es lo que hay y probablemente si quiere cumplir aproveche para pasearse por los 6,2 dando unos céntimos extra.



Pues los céntimos extra para otro, que yo entré en la apertura y me he bajado en 6,14 :rolleye: (Saltó en el pico de las 15:22 la orden condicionada que tenía a 6,149) Objetivo cumplido. (Tengo objetivos muy-muy modestos)

Ah, también salí de GAM, en 3,33 que no pude evitar entrar largo cuando estaba en mínimos históricos... el día antes de perforarlos y caer hasta los 3 euros 
Al final cubro las comisiones y sólo pierdo unos céntimos (eran apenas 300 acc) aunque sigo con la espinita clavada, quiero ser inversor de l/p de GAM cuando esto se estabilice (y de ABENGOA y otras del sector, también)

Ahora subirá todo y tal, pero yo hasta que esto no se de la vuelta creo que no me vuelvo a quedar largo al cierre.


----------



## AssGaper (27 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:



Totalmente de acuerdo, este Pepon es un fake y gacelazo en toda regla.

Yo como Rafafx, estoy mirando desde la palestra esta subita subida de las bolsas. Próxima parada los 7300-7200, y luego, Pepon hasta los 8000-8300.

Cortos en mapfre, SAN y indice Ibex. jajajaja For dah Lulz:baba:


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Sep 2011)

6.163 ha hecho el SAN. Casi los 6.17 que anunciaba por aquí algún forero que como la siga "clacando" así lo veo en algún programa de tele como ejperto 
Gratz n thanks!


----------



## Diegol07 (27 Sep 2011)

hasta aqui llego la subida de la semana, donde esta el OSO???? saquenlo a bailar un rato.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Sep 2011)

atman espero que se quedara largo ayer en SP se ha forrado usted 

mierr ..yo ni entré


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues los céntimos extra para otro, que yo entré en la apertura y me he bajado en 6,14 :rolleye: (Saltó en el pico de las 15:22 la orden condicionada que tenía a 6,149) Objetivo cumplido. (Tengo objetivos muy-muy modestos)
> 
> Ah, también salí de GAM, en 3,33 que no pude evitar entrar largo cuando estaba en mínimos históricos... el día antes de perforarlos y caer hasta los 3 euros
> Al final cubro las comisiones y sólo pierdo unos céntimos (eran apenas 300 acc) aunque sigo con la espinita clavada, quiero ser inversor de l/p de GAM cuando esto se estabilice (y de ABENGOA y otras del sector, también)
> ...



Lo del SAN no es un comportamiento para nada típico, aunque lo bueno es que en ningún momento se ha comprometido la entrada, porque ni siquiera ha perdido los 6,00 durante la sesión. Enhorabuena por el pellizco.

Sobre GAM, tranquilo, es el valor ideal para ser inversor de largo plazo 

Ahora en serio, ¿qué es eso de "quiero ser inversor en X valor"? Las entradas no se plantean desde el gusto o las emociones, sino desde la oportunidad. Entramos donde se puede entrar según nuestro sistema, tan simple como eso. Dudo mucho que la niña de pollastre emita alertas del estilo "Entrada largos 5.204 en el DAX cancelada. Razón: A niñaaaaa no gustaaaaaa niveeeel, terminaaa en 4"

Somos mercenarios: vaciamos un generoso cargador de cortos sobre la banca patria, vendimos nuestra alma por una rebaja en las comisiones del broker y compramos PEPSI mientras bebemos cocacola... ¿y tú me dices que quieres casarte con algún valor?


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya decia que no estaba usted operando señor Pollastre, veia poco movimiento en el daxie, faltaba un leoncio y se notaba, ahora que usted ha vuelto para quedarse, tenga a bien regalar unos niveles mañana a las 08:59 para que la gacelada que aqui le leemos podamos comer caliente esta semana, no se haga de rogar.



secundo la propuesta 
+10


----------



## pollastre (27 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya decia que no estaba usted operando señor Pollastre, veia poco movimiento en el daxie, faltaba un leoncio y se notaba, ahora que usted ha vuelto para quedarse, tenga a bien regalar unos niveles mañana a las 08:59 para que la gacelada que aqui le leemos podamos comer caliente esta semana, no se haga de rogar.



Por favor, por favor... no exagere... me consta que el Capitán Zulomán se mete buenas mariscadas sin el concurso de mis proyecciones ::

Con todo, seguramente mañana estaré al pie del cañón desde primera hora... ya sabe Ud. que no puedo permanecer demasiado tiempo alejado de ésta, nuestra comunidad


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2011)

empiezo a sospechar que en esta subida el Sr. Pollastre ha tenido algo que ver.






.....


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> atman espero que se quedara largo ayer en SP se ha forrado usted
> 
> mierr ..yo ni entré



NO, me quede fuera. Así que estoy un poco...







Respecto a GAM, cuidadín con los fundamentales. No es para estar corto. Es para no estar. La crisis le ha dado muy fuerte. Ha conseguido recortar bastante el gasto corriente. Ponga la falta de estabilidad que provoca el hecho de hace poco que se han "integrado" y que han salido a bolsa. Añada toda esa maquinaria parada, una parte comprada en la etapa final de la burbuja... y verá una empresa asfixiada...


----------



## dj-mesa (27 Sep 2011)

*MegaOWNED para mi * (menos mal que el DAX no quiere dejar atrás los 5600)


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Sep 2011)

Me han fastidiado vivo señores. Me ha costado mucho no decir una palabrota.


----------



## faraico (27 Sep 2011)

Díga la alabrota, dígala.....saldrá así: **********


Yo he puesto orden de venta en san a 6,25 por si llegaba en una loca subasta pero me da que llega antes.

espero no arrepentirme


----------



## Nico (27 Sep 2011)

Seguid la tendencia. Seguid a Claca.

Claca es bueno. Claca muestra gráficos.

Pollastre malo. Pollastre sin datos. Fran malo. Fran sin datos.

Claca gráficos. Gráficos buenos. Claca bueno.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Sep 2011)

Creo que al final he vendido mis urbas y metrovacesa muyyyyy rapido, me cachissss


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2011)

Solo un mini largo en 1191.


----------



## Seren (27 Sep 2011)

Se veía se veía, los bancos europeos disparados, los hispanos no iban a ser menos , BBVA +6%


----------



## sirpask (27 Sep 2011)

Joer estoy por vender las iberdrolas.. hace 15 dias perdia mas de 2000 euros hoy solo 400... mmmm mmmm mmmm
Y yo que creia que hoy era un dia de guano del bueno...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora en serio, ¿qué es eso de "quiero ser inversor en X valor"? Las entradas no se plantean desde el gusto o las emociones, sino desde la oportunidad. Entramos donde se puede entrar según nuestro sistema, tan simple como eso. Dudo mucho que la niña de pollastre emita alertas del estilo "Entrada largos 5.204 en el DAX cancelada. Razón: A niñaaaaa no gustaaaaaa niveeeel, terminaaa en 4"
> 
> Somos mercenarios: vaciamos un generoso cargador de cortos sobre la banca patria, vendimos nuestra alma por una rebaja en las comisiones del broker y compramos PEPSI mientras bebemos cocacola... ¿y tú me dices que quieres casarte con algún valor?



Más que casarme con valores es apostar a largo plazo por un sector que yo creo que es el futuro. Entiendo que el mete-saca es más estimulante y divertido que el estar siempre con la misma (empresa) :rolleye: 

Tampoco digo que quiera quedarme pillado en GAMESA como los que compraron a 36€, llegado el caso, tendría SL, y si hay que salir se sale y se entra más abajo, cuando la entrada esté clara, pero (pueden quotear esto para futuros owneds) yo veo en el sector renovable las futuras "APPLE" de la bolsa, y pienso apostar una pequeña fracción de mi presupuesto de mercenario a ese escenario. 

PD: Mientras escribía esto, SAN ha tocado 6,198.
Claca es mi pastor, nada me falta.
En verdes praderas me hace tradear... (cuando le hago caso)


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2011)

Me logueo fugazmente para comentar un dato:

-Cierre del jueves= 7830
-17:00 h del martes= 8538

700 puntos en 3 dias de subida y seguimos.

Fake o no, es para pensarselo.


----------



## erpako (27 Sep 2011)

Aprovechen TEF. El 5 nov dividendo de 0,77€.:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## faraico (27 Sep 2011)

erpako dijo:


> Aprovechen TEF. El 5 nov dividendo de 0,77€.:Aplauso::Aplauso:



Eso pensé yo cuando compré a 15:cook:


----------



## erpako (27 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Eso pensé yo cuando compré a 15:cook:



Tranquilo ya estás más cerca. Piensa en modo Warrent Buffet.


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

Ahora sí, tal vez toca bajarse del tren en marcha. El IBEX apurando mucho, con el BUND intentando un suelo. Si vemos que rompe con claridad, ya nos incorporaremos de nuevo.


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

erpako dijo:


> Aprovechen TEF. El 5 nov dividendo de 0,77€.:Aplauso::Aplauso:



O lo que es lo mismo, el día 5 descontarán 0,77€ del precio.


----------



## erpako (27 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> O lo que es lo mismo, el día 5 descontarán 0,77€ del precio.



Cierto, pero si sigue vendiendo recuperará la caja y volverá a la situación inicial, si el escenario es estacionario.

Es como los bonos que tiene picos por el cupón.


----------



## @@strom (27 Sep 2011)

compró BRCM @ 35,17.
LLevo AMD, INTC y BRCM semis al poder.


----------



## MariscosRecio (27 Sep 2011)

*Operacion de gacela*

Comento mi 3 operación en este apasionante mundo de la selva.
Mi tercera operación como gacela ha sido un minifuturo del ibex comprado esta mañana a 8220 y vendido hace un rato a 8520

Aunque estoy contento, se que tengo que actuar con tranquilidad y respeto, ya que no tengo conocimiento alguno de análisis, mercados, etc. Solo me guio por lo que leo en este y otros foros. 

Por eso muchas gracias a todos los foreros que aportais tanto conocimiento para una gacelilla! gracias de verdad!:Aplauso:


----------



## sirpask (27 Sep 2011)

Los futuros van a ser muy interesantes... ¿mañana consolidamos lo de hoy o recogemos beneficios?


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

erpako dijo:


> Cierto, pero si sigue vendiendo recuperará la caja y volverá a la situación inicial, si el escenario es estacionario.
> 
> Es como los bonos que tiene picos por el cupón.



Es decir, que me das la razón en que no debe tenerse en cuenta, porque es algo que recuperará con la tendencia (y ahí te doy la razón yo, tiene pinta de que hasta noviembre estará alcista, independientemente de que todavía en octubre podamos tener algún susto).


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2011)

Los americanos se piran, alomojó vemos los 1200 hoy mismo. Recordemos que son mierdayankis, capaces de todo.

Adios.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo del SAN no es un comportamiento para nada típico, aunque lo bueno es que en ningún momento se ha comprometido la entrada, porque ni siquiera ha perdido los 6,00 durante la sesión. Enhorabuena por el pellizco.
> 
> Sobre GAM, tranquilo, es el valor ideal para ser inversor de largo plazo
> 
> ...



tranquilo hombre, tranquilo el 1 de octubre nos devolveran el cargador de cortos, para volverlos a fusilar.
::


----------



## Diegol07 (27 Sep 2011)

Hasta que no cambie el sistema economico globlal, tendremos respiros con inyecciones y medidas desesperadas, pero la realidad es que cuando llegue el palo y cuanto mas tarde en llegar peor sera, porque cada dia que pasa la deuda es mas grande y la unica manera de no caer hoy es drogarse aun mas para sentirse bien y mañana dios dira,,, pero bueno hay que aprovecharse de todo lo que se pueda, y que cada uno mire por sus bolsillos porque en esta vida nadie te regala nada, y menos la FED o el BCE.



Como nadie me aviso que era imposible lo logre hacer.


----------



## Nico (27 Sep 2011)

El volumen en SAN hoy ha sido ACOJONANTE. Por lo menos *el triple* de los días que traíamos hasta aquí.

La subasta creo que también será enorme (lamento no haberme fijado el monto en subasta de modo más frecuente para darles el dato cierto pero, que este es elevado, es elevado).

Lo que me asusta es que vi máquinas vendiendo como churros (empapelamiento o mera liquidez ?)

Mañana lo sabremos.


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Solo un mini largo en 1191.



Le pongo compañía en 88... y aguanto hasta 86.


----------



## MariscosRecio (27 Sep 2011)

Como veis para ponerse en corto con ABENGOA para mañana ???

ABENGOA	16,145 +5,73%	0,875	11.268.026,94


----------



## sirpask (27 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> El volumen en SAN hoy ha sido ACOJONANTE. Por lo menos *el triple* de los días que traíamos hasta aquí.
> 
> La subasta creo que también será enorme (lamento no haberme fijado el monto en subasta de modo más frecuente para darles el dato cierto pero, que este es elevado, es elevado).
> 
> ...



Santander ha cerrado en subasta con un barrote verde de 16 millones de volumen. E Iberdrola con otro de 13,5M.
Nose que significa.. pero el verde me mola.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> El volumen en SAN hoy ha sido ACOJONANTE. Por lo menos *el triple* de los días que traíamos hasta aquí.
> 
> La subasta creo que también será enorme (lamento no haberme fijado el monto en subasta de modo más frecuente para darles el dato cierto pero, que este es elevado, es elevado).
> 
> ...



Subasta: 27/09/11 17:35:12 *6,176* Volumen: 16.293.727



MariscosRecio dijo:


> Como veis para ponerse en corto con ABENGOA para mañana ???
> 
> ABENGOA	16,145 +5,73%	0,875	11.268.026,94



¿Y Arcelor Mittal? 12,465 € *+8,02%* :8:


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (27 Sep 2011)

Veremos mañana como se mueve la cosa pero tiene toda la pinta que tenemos otra parada en los 8800, ¿o no? 

Como están siendo las últimas sesiones, 270 punticos son na... ::


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

claca dijo:


> para nico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





claca dijo:


> pues como el tema está muy justo en recorrido -el objetivo en 6,17-, lo suyo sería ver el antes, esto es, con qué fuerza sube el precio hasta la resistencia y ahí sí, si vemos que es una subida muy vertical (o gap), entrar justo cuando la supere con el stop pegado al culo. Yo ni molestaría, pero lo digo porque es lo que hay y probablemente si quiere cumplir aproveche para pasearse por los 6,2 dando unos céntimos extra.










Poco que añadir. El objetivo eran los 6,20, la medición era imprecisa porque con las prisas lancé el fibo en horario y luego lo pasé a 15 minutos. Es igual, ha cumplido al tick y espero que con el gráfico se entienda la explicación que daba a la operativa.

Ahora sólo queda ver qué pasa con esas divergencias. El IBEX, donde tocaba según lo comentado ayer si superaba los 8.310, vía libre hasta casi los 8.600:


----------



## sirpask (27 Sep 2011)

Entonces Claca.. 1 dia mas de verde y ¿luego a pintar en copas?

a ver si son dos dias en verde y llega IBE a 5,3 joer... si que le cuesta...


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Entonces Claca.. 1 dia mas de verde y ¿luego a pintar en copas?
> 
> a ver si son dos dias en verde y llega IBE a 5,3 joer... si que le cuesta...



Ya veremos, ya. Esto no es cuestión de hablar con la bruja gitana, sino de plantear un escenario con dos opciones: se cumple, o no. Ahora mismo el escenario actual es de un mercado bajista, mientras no cambie el guión, apurará lo que quiera, pero seguirá en resistencia.

Bufff, te acabo de mirar las IBEs, en plena resistencia. Lo bueno es que si la superan, tiene pinta de ir a por más:


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Entonces Claca.. 1 dia mas de verde y ¿luego a pintar en copas?
> 
> a ver si son dos dias en verde y llega IBE a 5,3 joer... si que le cuesta...



primero tiene que llegar a 5.18€ (doble techo?), voy emular un poco a claca está en un 2 alcista desde 4.76€, el 1 alcista por 4.93€ (en 15 minutos), claca lo explica mejor


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> primero tiene que llegar a 5.18€ (doble techo?), voy emular un poco a claca está en un 2 alcista desde 4.76€, el 1 alcista por 4.93€ (en 15 minutos), claca lo explica mejor



Si ese es el planteamiento, que puede ser , el objetivo está al lado, y son los 5,135.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si ese es el planteamiento, que puede ser , el objetivo está al lado, y son los 5,135.



no estuvo mal la pesca (5.09€ cerre largo)
fijese en el maximo del día 5,128
precisión de cirujano


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

Banksters europeos:







Y tal y eso.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Sep 2011)

Cita:
Iniciado por ghkghk 
Largo en Soc. Gen. Entrada bastante fuerte.





inocho:






























































Pues ni me planteo lo que ha subido desde el jueves a mediodía cuando hice la coña....


----------



## atman (27 Sep 2011)

BUeeeno... veeengaaa.... vamos al tercer inteeenttoooo... a ver si rompemos ya de una veeezzz... que pesados, oiga... 

(¿son 140 caracteres? ah, vale)


Edito: Bueno pues ya está al fin... pero el caso es que tampoco despega demasiado... al menos llevadlo hasta los 96, jodíos...


----------



## Mulder (27 Sep 2011)

hoy he tenido bastante trabajo y aunque hace rato que he vuelto tenía que descansar un rato.

Pero bueno, vamos al lio.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy parece que a un leoncio le han convertido en mandril porque he visto tres órdenes de venta con pocos segundos de diferencia que sumaban 210 contratos alrededor de las 12:20 y entre las 15:10 y 15:30 se han deshecho de ellas comprándolas unos 70-80 puntos más arriba, para que luego digan los perroflautas que los ricos siempre ganan, jejeje. Hacia las 15:50 han vuelto a la carga comprando unos 140 contratos aunque parece que los han soltado 20 minutos después con un pequeño beneficio.

La única orden destacable del día sin contrapartidas parece que ha sido a las 17:00 con una venta de unos 128 contratos. Desde las 15 horas el saldo diario no ha hecho más que subir sin parar pero al final de la sesión lo han dejado cerca de la neutralidad.

En subasta han comprado claramente pero sin exagerar.

En resumen, diría que mañana tendremos gap alcista pero que no hay más gasolina para más subidas, además parece (tampoco puedo estar 100% seguro pero lo parece) que algunos leoncios esperaban guano para hoy y este no ha sucedido, supongo que habrán hecho caso a los políticos perroflautas como algunos del foro que también se han llevado su owned 

La cercanía del cierre en máximos me hace pensar en gap al alza, pero no veo un volumen que esté soportando el tinglado, empieza a verse mucho trasiego de órdenes pequeñas y eso me hace sospechar.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2011)

Gacelas, gacelas por doquier


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Ok, fail en el SP500 para penetrar una resistencia importante (1190), pinta de rojo mañana si no pasa nada raro durante la noche. Este cierre sería bastante osezno si acaba así la sesión.



Caos, ya decía estos días que mi inquebratable fe bajista estaba sufriendo un ataque de personalidad.

Estaba bastante claro y más después del reversal de ayer por la mañana.

Lo que no me cuadra en absoluto son los comentarios de Alemania en el sentido que no aumentará en Fondo de Rescate, que retrasan lo de Grecia, .....

Técnicamente, el SP continua inmerso en la figura de consolidación del primer tramo de bajada (estas figuras de consolidación, con frecuencia, suelen ser continuadoras de tendencia).


----------



## morgan (27 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy parece que a un leoncio le han convertido en mandril porque he visto tres órdenes de venta con pocos segundos de diferencia que sumaban 210 contratos alrededor de las 12:20 y entre las 15:10 y 15:30 se han deshecho de ellas comprándolas unos 70-80 puntos más arriba.



Lo confieso. Ese era yo con mis cortos


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2011)

SP quiere darle una pequeña alegria a rafaxl


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Tienen un cacao político dentro de Alemania de aupa, Merkel podría quedarse sin la cancillería. Estos nos la lían al final (entre alemanes y griegos), pero podría ser lo mejor que ocurra a medio plazo, para poner solución real a las cosas.
> 
> No me extrañaría que den un empujón a las caídas durante lo que queda de semana.



A Sarko y Merkel los van a echar a patadas del bobierno de sus respectivos países. Eso lo tengo meridianamente claro.

El movimiento al alza ha estado liderado por los bancos --> lo el macroplan de rescate es un hecho. Sólo falta que se publique a la luz de todas las gacelas para volver a hacer una buena parrillada de carne fresca.

En estos niveles ya hay que tener extremo cuidado.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> A Sarko y Merkel los van a echar a patadas del bobierno de sus respectivos países. Eso lo tengo meridianamente claro.
> 
> El movimiento al alza ha estado liderado por los bancos --> lo el macroplan de rescate es un hecho. Sólo falta que se publique a la luz de todas las gacelas para volver a hacer una buena parrillada de carne fresca.
> 
> En estos niveles ya hay que tener extremo cuidado.



Yo personalmente opino que el fondo de rescate se aprueba segurisimo. Lo que no tengo tan claro es que lo amplien a 2 billones de euros. A parte de que no es dinero inyectado sino un futurible a utilizar en caso de...

Mi opinion se basa en que si se amplia, es una cantidad infame y segundo, seria reconocer que italia y españa estan a puntito de caramelo.

En fin, reflexiones despues de dar un buen paseo.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Ok, fail en el SP500 para penetrar una resistencia importante (1190), pinta de rojo mañana si no pasa nada raro durante la noche. Este cierre sería bastante osezno si acaba así la sesión.



parece que la fiesta llega su fin 1180 y bajando


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2011)

En Europa fiestas-subidas del 5% y en USA aguantando sobre el 1,5%

Veo el catacrock hasta en los cereales de por la mañana.


----------



## rosonero (27 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En Europa fiestas-subidas del 5% y en USA aguantando sobre el 1,5%
> 
> Veo el catacrock hasta en los cereales de por la mañana.



Si se da prisa puede cerrar hasta el gap de apertura


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2011)

Jo jo hasta el 1169 ha llegado y el euro tropezando


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2011)

Lo he comentado hacia el cierre europeo, tocaba saltar del tren en marcha, porque el BUND intentaba un suelo que podía hacer pupa:







Ahora ya se ve más desarrollado. Bolsas en resistencia y BUND en soporte, el guión sigue siendo el de estas últimas semanas. Sólo si vemos que el BUND pierde el 135,10 (que probablemente coincidiría con la renta variable megapepónica) nos cambiamos de chaqueta.


----------



## rosonero (27 Sep 2011)

Pues nos dejan de nuevo sobre los 8450 Ibexianos. A picar piedra de nuevo o abajo.


----------



## dj-mesa (27 Sep 2011)

Ahora se ponen a bajar.....

....Un colega me comento (entre risas) que las subidas de hoy era un movimiento de distracción contraataque al TRADER Alessio Rastani (hubiera estado feo el tío dijese eso y al mismo tiempo se estuvieran hundiendo las bolsas, la difusión de sus declaraciones habria sido mayor). Pero lo veo un poco conspiranoico o difícil de crear tal estrategia 

...Cabrones...


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2011)

Al SP le han subido 8 puntos en un pis pas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Sep 2011)

Después del owned que me han dado hoy... ¿ahora se ponen guaneros?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Después del owned que me han dado hoy... ¿ahora se ponen guaneros?



Un clásico


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2011)

Yo de momento no abro un largo ni de coña salvo que lo vea claro en términos de scalping y con stop ajustado.

Qué gustazo de día en el SP, subiendo constante constante sin apenas correcciones, los stops dinámicos funcionando perfectamente sin expulsiones en falso .... pocos días así se ven.


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Sep 2011)

futurible guano, SP500 1167 

....y... Ultima hora

*Aumenta en las últimas horas el número y la intensidad de los temblores
*
*300 personas evacuadas en el municipio de Frontera por riesgo de desprendimiento*
Dos nuevos temblores han sido sentidos por la población esta tarde de 3,8 y 3,5 grados 
en la escala Richter, respectivamente. Van a aumentar en intensidad y frecuencia a partir de esta medianoche







(si te fijas, al Hierro ya le falta un gran cacho de ladera en la parte superior, de un gran desprendimiento de tierra ocurrido hace ya mucho muchísimo tiempo, historietas de ancianos)

... A la espera de que entre algún volcán en erupción


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

Me parece a mi que se acabo la subida de los tres dias seguidos, espero que la aprovecharan con sus largos, se viene las caidas, he visto por webcam como Berni empezo a cambiar de teclas en su teclado hace unas 3 horas.


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

(si te fijas, al Hierro ya le falta un gran cacho de ladera en la parte superior, de un gran desprendimiento de tierra ocurrido hace ya mucho muchísimo tiempo, historietas de ancianos)[/QUOTE]

Esperemos que evacuen rapido, porque parece que es cuestion de horas o dias que paso algo por alla.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Sep 2011)

¿Alguno habéis sido accionista de Yara? Es que he empezado a echar un vistazo al tratado de doble imposición con Noruega, pero no son horas ni tengo ganas... Mañana iré o llamaré a la Agencia Tributaria a ver si alguno se aburre y me explica si es igual que para Alemania.

Si a alguien le interesa que avise y lo cuento.


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2011)

Bueeenooo... se acabó el día... 

Al final una noticia regular y una tontería. La tontería, que me libro del "owned" por decir ayer que no veía esto mucho más allá de los 70 y que no veía los 1200 por ningún lado. Han querido asustar, pero nos han traído de vuelta al redil.

La noticia regular, es el resultado de la operativa real. Sólo he operado los dos minis que comenté uno fuera cubriendo gastos y el otro palmando el SL que puse. Así que día sin pena ni gloria. Una pena no estar delante de la pantalla al cierre. Le hubiera sacado algo fijo.

Para mañana quedan cartuchos para dispararlo arriba, pero... quietecito estoy más guapo.


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Sep 2011)




----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

los futuros cada vez mas rojos, Asia me imagino que cerrara verde para seguir la tendencia, pero mañana en europa se da vuelta la tortilla y arrastraremos a USA.


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Sep 2011)

Empieza la sesión!!!



Ibex 35	
8.374,3000 -1,85 -157,60 28/09/2011


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2011)

Mmhh... el broker de Bankinter caído (los gráficos me refiero). Qué duro operar a ciegas.

*EDITO:* Acaban de resolver el problema. Habemus gráfico (y arranque con caida a 6,04)


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

Los que trabajéis con CFDs, mirar para el chulibex las velas en minuto de las 08:00 y 09:00. Después mirar lo que ha pasado en los minutos posteriores .....

Cortos, cortos, cortos


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2011)

El EX50 lo han subido 30 puntos de un tick y el Ibex 100. ¿Sabéis qué ha pasado?

Buenos días


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias,

estan todos sujetando la puerta para que no entre un oso, porque no le dejen pasar? si es solo un oso bailarin. PODEMOS.


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2011)

A los buenos días!



R3v3nANT dijo:


> El EX50 lo han subido 30 puntos de un tick y el Ibex 100. ¿Sabéis qué ha pasado?
> 
> Buenos días



Parece un cierre de gap con esteroides


----------



## patilltoes (28 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Alguno habéis sido accionista de Yara? Es que he empezado a echar un vistazo al tratado de doble imposición con Noruega, pero no son horas ni tengo ganas... Mañana iré o llamaré a la Agencia Tributaria a ver si alguno se aburre y me explica si es igual que para Alemania.
> 
> Si a alguien le interesa que avise y lo cuento.



Fertilizantes noruegos, buen gusto con las empresas.


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2011)

*Maldito Bertok!*

Tú atacas al sistema porque no te subiste a SAN en 5,70, verdad ? 

Te arrastrarás en el fango cuando, con tiíto Botin abramos los champagnes para festejar los *6,19 - 6,27 - 6,42 y 7,09* con los que pensamos gratificar a los fieles inversores.


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2011)

Merde!, cuando las máquinas quieren subir solas son un cohete.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Sep 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Fertilizantes noruegos, buen gusto con las empresas.




Cuando me vi a la 1:10h leyendo su informe trimestral...

http://www.yara.com/doc/35268_Report Q2 2011 Web.pdf 

me planteé por qué no me compro un piso y acabo...


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2011)

*ghkghk:*

Si lo que buscas va por ese lado, revisa estas:

Origin Agritech Ltd.: NASDAQ:SEED quotes & news - Google Finance

Potash Corp./Saskatchewan (USA): NYSEOT quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Merde!, cuando las máquinas quieren subir solas son un cohete.





bwuhuhuHUAHAHAHAHAHAH !!!! ::::::


(léase con estertor draculíneo)


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Merde!, cuando las máquinas quieren subir solas son un cohete.



La bolsa está rigged ::


----------



## sirpask (28 Sep 2011)

joder si le está costando el 5,1 a Iberdrola , tic toc.. tic toc...lo ha tocado a las 9.30 am y se ha escaldado...


----------



## The Replicant (28 Sep 2011)

sr pollastre antes de retirarse a sus aposentos, ya que su jornada laboral suele acabar a las 10 de la mañana, no se olvide de dejar unos nivelillos por ahi...:no:


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Sep 2011)

*DAX*


----------



## ghkghk (28 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *ghkghk:*
> 
> Si lo que buscas va por ese lado, revisa estas:
> 
> ...




Cupo de USD agotado. Buscamos SEK, NOK y yenes...

Pero gracias por las recomendaciones.


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> sr pollastre antes de retirarse *a sus aposentos*, ya que su jornada laboral suele acabar a las 10 de la mañana, no se olvide de dejar unos nivelillos por ahi...:no:




En realidad -mon ami- el Sr. Pollastre se retira a *libar diferentes alcoholes*. Estamos tratando de rectificar sus hábitos pero, todos los que tiene para sustituir éste, son peores.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)




----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> En realidad -mon ami- el Sr. Pollastre se retira a *libar diferentes alcoholes*. Estamos tratando de rectificar sus hábitos pero, todos los que tiene para sustituir éste, son peores.



Hoyga, cuando el Sr. MarketMaker le daba al Ponche Caballero minutos antes de que abriera el mercado de futuros europeos, Ud. a él no le recriminaba nada, eh? eh? EH? 

Además, aplico mi férrea disciplina de trading a la hora de la copita de Rioja: siempre a partir de las 13:00h, como un reloj xD

Y para el Sr. Directivo de AIG, comentarle que ya hemos visto máximos para la primera mitad de la sesión (tras apertura de WS, otro gallo cantará). Una imagen vale más que 1000 mandriladas:




Los relevantes inferiores están razonablemente lejos, pero tampoco como para descartar una visita a lo largo de la sesión. Máxime cuando acabamos de cambiar el paso de baile ahora mismo, pasando el balance diario a negativo.

Y ojo con agarrarse ciegamente al 5660 como techo absoluto para hoy, si lo volvemos a visitar: hay mucha, mucha gacela metiendo cortos en esa zona, y no descarto una mandrilada comunitaria por parte de algún institucional que quiera papelitos comprados en esa zona.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y para el Sr. Directivo de AIG, comentarle que ya hemos visto máximos para la primera mitad de la sesión (tras apertura de WS, otro gallo cantará). Una imagen vale más que 1000 mandriladas:



dios se lo pague con muchos pipos


----------



## sirpask (28 Sep 2011)

sep, acaban de meter un arreon bueno un 1% de Iberdrola acaba de subir en 2 minutos.

Me imagino que con el indice Ibex y el dax, que va unos 9 minutos adelantado, segun maximos tambien habra sucedido lo mismo.

el MACD esta pillando una pendiente ascendente considerable

va nada... a sido una minicomegacelada... pa abajo de nuevo.


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2011)

Para el que tenga acceso a datos actualizados... cómo vienen los futuros USANOS hasta esta hora ?

En Bloomberg me salen levemente rojillos pero tiene 15 minutos de delay (soy pobre para tener el servicio en tiempo real  )


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Sep 2011)

Graficos de Futuros | Graficos en tiempo real Futuros y en el menú "Principales" elija el que más le guste


----------



## sirpask (28 Sep 2011)

no puedover futuros sorry, solo valores Ibex.

por cierto esto lastrara un poco la bolsa hoy..:
Fitch la que ha rebajado un escalón la nota a Telefónica, dejándola en BBB+, alegando que su política de dividendo le impide reducir deuda a mayor ritmo. Por otro lado, a la agencia de rating tampoco le convence el precio pagado por la operadora de móvil brasileña Vivo, a lo que se sumaría una situación económica complicada en Europa.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando me vi a la 1:10h leyendo su informe trimestral...
> 
> http://www.yara.com/doc/35268_Report Q2 2011 Web.pdf
> 
> me planteé por qué no me compro un piso y acabo...



Ah, el guano, cómo nos atrae el lado oscuro de la fuerza inversora...

De madrugada leyendo una memoria de una guanera... ¿qué será lo siguiente? ¿Tomar al asalto LVMH y obligarles a hacer una edición limitada de Eau du Guain para los foreros?

No me extraña que la Salgado eche espumarrajos por la boca. Y eso que no leyó al Sr. Claca diciendo que éramos mercenarios que disparábamos ráfagas contra nuestro país... :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Maldito Bertok!*
> 
> Tú atacas al sistema porque no te subiste a SAN en 5,70, verdad ?
> 
> Te arrastrarás en el fango cuando, con tiíto Botin abramos los champagnes para festejar los *6,19 - 6,27 - 6,42 y 7,09* con los que pensamos gratificar a los fieles inversores.



Amigo, la bulltrap de esta mañana era muy clara (especialmente en el DAX).

Suerte con la botines ::


----------



## rafaxl (28 Sep 2011)

Joder el dax esta haciendo el mono de buena manera.

De repente pierde el 1% luego casi plano...

Que veis para hoy??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

Yo, gacelisticamente, pienso que aqui bailaremos al son de usa, con pocas fuerzas para seguir subiendo, y con algunas mas de ir pabajoya, el panorama seria un final de semana bajista, con los maximos ya vistos para esta semana.


----------



## rafaxl (28 Sep 2011)

Dax en verde señores, no se si sera una trampa pero ahi esta. Impresionante, y los futuros usa mas verdes tambien.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Sep 2011)

Me vuelvo loco con los subidones... me gusta estar por una vez en el lado ganador.


----------



## rafaxl (28 Sep 2011)

ATPC el guano. Joder estan con mas ganas de joder al personal...

Ni un dia despues de subir 700 puntos en tres, se puede ver algo decente.


----------



## rafaxl (28 Sep 2011)

Solo existe una direccion esta semana por lo visto.


IBEX VERDE!, si esto no es pepon... 

Hasta entonces, a mirar. Otro arreon, los yankis vienen ya con un 0,5% de subida.

Menuda basura.


----------



## rafaxl (28 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, bonita caida en picado del Bund, a 135.44 a partir de las 10:30.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

Yo creo que la broma ya esta bien, venga, nos hemos reido, hasta estamos en verde, siendo de nuevo la locomotora europea, pero, pero...


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2011)

Rafa:

Qué opinas de la bolsa ?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

Hasta el 8600 le doy de margen, a partir de ahi saco al oso.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Rafa:
> 
> Qué opinas de la bolsa ?



No se vale hacer trampas, que cada insulto son 70 puntos mas arriba. :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Sep 2011)

largo en Metrovacesa a 1.09 y en iberia a 1.74....... espero que sigamos peponicos un poco mas


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Sep 2011)

no os entiendo, quereis q baje la bolsa e invocais/preguntais a rafaxl ........ es como querer q nieve en verano.... o lo uno o lo otro


----------



## ghkghk (28 Sep 2011)

Chinito, Hellion... ¿algún objetivo para e.on o para los nietos?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Chinito, Hellion... ¿algún objetivo para e.on o para los nietos?



:fiufiu: Empieza por 2 asi que imagine, y si no pa los nietos, que algo habra que dejar.


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



¿ Soy yo, o el oso está tuerto ?


----------



## ghkghk (28 Sep 2011)

Me da que es más un


----------



## The Replicant (28 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y ojo con agarrarse ciegamente al 5660 como techo absoluto para hoy, si lo volvemos a visitar: hay mucha, mucha gacela metiendo cortos en esa zona, y no descarto una mandrilada comunitaria por parte de algún institucional que quiera papelitos comprados en esa zona.



bufffff, suerte que avisó y no piqué el anzuelo...

no pueden estar los leones mucho tiempo sin llevarse unas cuantas gacelas a la boca


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> bufffff, suerte que avisó y no piqué el anzuelo...
> 
> no pueden estar los leones mucho tiempo sin llevarse unas cuantas gacelas a la boca



Y fíjese además la saña que han aplicado, lo han intentado hacer con el máximo daño posible: retrace técnico de 19 pips justo en el famoso 5660, y de repente, explosión pepona sin hacer prisioneros.

Esto es como que te tiren una GBU encima, y encima venga cargada con munición de racimo: se busca el mayor dolorrrr gacelero posible.

En el escáner termal sale una auténtica carnicería en esa zona... da casi pena verlo en tiempo real y gloriosa alta definición :cook:


----------



## tarrito (28 Sep 2011)

RafaXL, no se nos vaya/cambie de nick hombre!

Somos un poco tocanarices (me incluyo) pero se hace con cariño y para echarnos unas risas mientras perdemos lo menos posible (mi caso) y aprendemos de los Sabios.

Se lo comento sinceramente y desde el respeto.

P.D: Además, usted ya es uno de los "clásicos" del hilo.


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2011)

Tengo una pregunta... todo muy bonito, el Bund baja, futuros del SP suben, el DAX masacra por arriba, el Ibex bien...

*- QUE SIGUE ?*

Ajustecitos y "to'pa'rriba" o, estamos en el punto de un rebote ?

Si me atengo a los gráficos, este es un punto de definición en tal sentido porque, si pasamos de esta zona viene -supuestamente- un bonito tirón para arriba.

- Lo cancelarán ?
- Lo mantendrán pero antes masacraran gacelas en una bajada rápida y sorprendente ?
- Subirán dejando a Bertok atrás, sólo y abandonado ?

Opiniones ?, pistas ?, consejos ?, sugerencias ?


----------



## ghkghk (28 Sep 2011)

Lo llevan alto para que el despeñe tras la prohibición de cortos sea aún más pronunciado.


----------



## sirpask (28 Sep 2011)

joer.. se ha perforado por arriba el 5,1 de IBE y parece que por ahora se ha convertido en suelo.. a ver, aver que está interesante esto.

Eso si ha habido una gacelada a las 11,30 en la cual vi al "Pachi" del avatar de ghkghk diciendo NOW!


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta... todo muy bonito, el Bund baja, futuros del SP suben, el DAX masacra por arriba, el Ibex bien...
> 
> *- QUE SIGUE ?*
> 
> ...



Hamijo, Bertok no está sólo ni abandonado.::

Las operaciones de hoy:

+81 pipos en DAX.
+56 pipos en Ag.
+23 pipos en EUR/JPY
-47 pipos en DAX.

El SAN es para medio plazo. Tengo tiempo de sobra y con el trading a corto nada me falta. ::

Tenga cuidado porque el oso es poderoso.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta... todo muy bonito, el Bund baja, futuros del SP suben, el DAX masacra por arriba, el Ibex bien...
> 
> *- QUE SIGUE ?*
> 
> ...



En el Bund y el EUR/USD tienes la respuesta. Son el canario en la mina.


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2011)

Sea cauto, Maestro Nico. 

Como decía el torero : "está la cosa calentittta".

Esta franja 5670-5700 está siendo muy técnica (no me refiero a AT, como Ud. sabe). Tengo en el radar a un par de PROs actuando, pero no sacan la cabeza el tiempo suficiente para que la AI pueda fijar su patrón. 

Son buenos. Sospechositto.





Nico dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta... todo muy bonito, el Bund baja, futuros del SP suben, el DAX masacra por arriba, el Ibex bien...
> 
> *- QUE SIGUE ?*
> 
> ...


----------



## sirpask (28 Sep 2011)

Tensa calma para definir direccion y color... tic tac tic tac...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

Me he puesto está mañana largo en FCC, y ya he vendido... Con pérdidas destacables...

¿En que he fallado? ¿Se podía detectar el bajón que le están pegando? ¿O soy gafe?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

largo en FCC?¿ largo y se extraña de palmar, en fin, no quiere ser cruel 

Na, a la siguiente, habra mas oportunidades.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me he puesto está mañana largo en FCC, y ya he vendido... Con pérdidas destacables...
> 
> ¿En que he fallado? ¿Se podía detectar el bajón que le están pegando? ¿O soy gafe?



FCC la sigo en detalle.

- No se puede comprar algo que ha subido +15% en varias jornadas.
- No se puede comprar en un rebote después de haber roto un soporte de largo plazo.
- ¿sabía usted que la rubia dueña de FCC no tiene en más mínimo interés en que suba la cotización?. Se nutre de unos jugosos dividendos y buena parte de su patrimonio en acciones de FCC las tiene prestadas para su especulación a la baja (creo que cobra un jugoso 6% adicional por este préstamo).

Suerte a la próxima


----------



## The Replicant (28 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me he puesto está mañana largo en FCC, y ya he vendido... Con pérdidas destacables...
> 
> ¿En que he fallado? ¿Se podía detectar el bajón que le están pegando? ¿O soy gafe?



cuando se ponga largo cámbiese de avatar


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

La Ag ha tocado el target en 30,80.

Ahora toca rebote, pero cuidaod porque ha vuelto a entrar en el canal bajista y la DTB está muy cerca.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> FCC la sigo en detalle.
> 
> - No se puede comprar algo que ha subido +15% en varias jornadas.
> - No se puede comprar en un rebote después de haber roto un soporte de largo plazo.
> ...



¿Por qué una vez roto el soporte no se aconseja comprar?

Gracias.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> FCC la sigo en detalle.
> 
> - No se puede comprar algo que ha subido +15% en varias jornadas.
> - No se puede comprar en un rebote después de haber roto un soporte de largo plazo.
> ...



y ¿dónde estaría ese soporte de largo plazo? bertok ¿17.43€?


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La Ag ha tocado el target en 30,80.
> 
> Ahora toca rebote, pero cuidaod porque ha vuelto a entrar en el canal bajista y la DTB está muy cerca.



18 pipos a la saca y a ver que hace al atacar la DTB en 31,18.

El MACD se está comportando muy bien esta mañana y hay bastante limpieza técnica en la pauta de precio.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y ¿dónde estaría ese soporte de largo plazo? bertok



Ni idea, pero tiene toda la pinta de pegarse una hostia de cuidado.

Esta hay que pillarla en el giro de mercado alza (bastante más abajo) y mantenerla unos años porque la revalorización puede ser muy jugosa.

Mientras tanto, no precipitarse porque es bajista en todos los plazos.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Por qué una vez roto el soporte no se aconseja comprar?
> 
> Gracias.



Porque técnicamente es un nivel de aguante. Una vez roto ya no hay referencias (o están muy lejanas).

Las mayores probabilidades están en continuar las caidas (trend is your friend).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

Señores si la venta de series 1 nuevos el f20, fuera muestra de largos, tendriamos que estar en los 11000, y decian que el bicho era feo, y que la gente esta tiesa, ja, pa comprar bemas no.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Por qué una vez roto el soporte no se aconseja comprar?
> 
> Gracias.




Creo que estás mezclando soportes y resistencias.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y ¿dónde estaría ese soporte de largo plazo? bertok ¿17.43€?



Muchísimo más abajo. No puedo verlo pero habría que fijarse en los mínimos del anterior ciclo bajista (2003).

Si alguien puede poner el gráfico de largo plazo (+10 años), lo agradecería.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores si la venta de series 1 nuevos el f20, fuera muestra de largos, tendriamos que estar en los 11000, y decian que el bicho era feo, y que la gente esta tiesa, ja, pa comprar bemas no.



No he visto ninguno de directo, pero bonito, bonito... :fiufiu:

Eso sí, teneis modelos espectaculares.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> 18 pipos a la saca y a ver que hace al atacar la DTB en 31,18.
> 
> El MACD se está comportando muy bien esta mañana y hay bastante limpieza técnica en la pauta de precio.




de momento aguanta ¿puedes poner gráfico?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

De momento 100 puntitos abajo, desde que se inicio la pelea, asi que tenemos ahora mismo esto, pero todo puede cambiar:


----------



## sirpask (28 Sep 2011)

es el momento...

Con permiso.. pero esk viene otra vez ke ni al pelo...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2011)

Que pago de dividendo más cachondo

BBVA ampliar el 1,78 % su capital para pagar el dividendo,Banca. Expansin.com

BBVA ha anunciado hoy que ampliará su capital el 1,78% con cargo a reservas voluntarias para pagar el segundo dividendo a cuenta de este ejercicio a través del sistema de retribución flexible al accionista denominado "Dividendo Opción".


----------



## faraico (28 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que pago de dividendo más cachondo
> 
> BBVA ampliar el 1,78 % su capital para pagar el dividendo,Banca. Expansin.com
> 
> BBVA ha anunciado hoy que ampliará su capital el 1,78% con cargo a reservas voluntarias para pagar el segundo dividendo a cuenta de este ejercicio a través del sistema de retribución flexible al accionista denominado "Dividendo Opción".



Exacto, en los libros de texto que leia por encima, el dividendo provenía del beneficio de la empresa.

Ahora proviene de ampliaciones de capital.

En fin....diluyen precio de acción, pero oye!! Que da casi un 10% de dividendos!!:bla:

Y Santander hará igual, no?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que estás mezclando soportes y resistencias.



Exactamente, quería decir resistencia.

Me iba a poner corto en FCC cuando variaba un 0%, y ya habría recuperado las pérdidas de hoy, pero no dejan ponerse corto con el broker con el que opero.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que pago de dividendo más cachondo
> 
> BBVA ampliar el 1,78 % su capital para pagar el dividendo,Banca. Expansin.com
> 
> BBVA ha anunciado hoy que ampliará su capital el 1,78% con cargo a reservas voluntarias para pagar el segundo dividendo a cuenta de este ejercicio a través del sistema de retribución flexible al accionista denominado "Dividendo Opción".



Están tiesos. Ya pagan con papelitos con cargo a reservas.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Muchísimo más abajo. No puedo verlo pero habría que fijarse en los mínimos del anterior ciclo bajista (2003).
> 
> Si alguien puede poner el gráfico de largo plazo (+10 años), lo agradecería.













[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2011)

*Amigo Bertok:*

Espero que no haya tomado mis humoradas como impertinencias. Sobrado reconocimiento tiene de sus conocimientos en este juego.

Y volviendo al tema de fondo... ahora tengo que dejar la nave a cargo del piloto automático.

Liquido posiciones ?
Dejo a cuenta de la apertura del SP ?
Stop Loss razonable y dejar correr hasta mañana ?

Pido a Dios una señal ?


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> de momento aguanta ¿puedes poner gráfico?





La DTB acaba de perder su significado técnico porque el pull back es demasiado profundo (mientras posteo, la pauta de precios ha bajado más).

Para volver a entrar en necesario ver un conjunto de mínimos crecientes.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Amigo Bertok:*
> 
> Espero que no haya tomado mis humoradas como impertinencias. Sobrado reconocimiento tiene de sus conocimientos en este juego.
> 
> ...



En absoluto las he entendido mal. Quería mostrar mi doble personalidad (trading vs medio plazo). Tampoco me sobreestime 

Váyase tranquilo, hay mercado todos los días.

¿desde qué país postea, si no es inconveniente?


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


>



Habría que buscar referencia en la crisis asiática y rusa del 97-98 o bien esperar a giro mayor del mercado al alza.

De momento ni tocar (que hagan con ella lo que quieran los leoncios).


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Están tiesos. Ya pagan con papelitos con cargo a reservas.



Es una mierda pinchada en palo. En cuanto a directrices estratégicas del negocio no aciertan ni una.


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2011)

Hace unos quince años ya que vivo en Argentina (dif horaria 5 horas).


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Hace unos quince años ya que vivo en Argentina (dif horaria 5 horas).



Nunca he estado en Argentina y siempre me han hablado maravillas de sus bellos paisajes :rolleye:


----------



## davidautentico (28 Sep 2011)

Bueno voy a poner mi escueto análisis de largo plazo.

Si no hacemos un nuevo suelo para Marzo del año que viene creo que escaparemos del lateral por arriba, asentando los suelos que ya tenemos.

Creo que la corrección iniciada en el 2008 es bastante aceptable , teniendo en cuenta que no estamos consiguiendo perforar los mínimos de 2009 a pesar de la que tenemos liada.

Yo le doy hasta marzo del 2012 para perforar nuevos mínimos, despues de eso, creo que habría que mirar hacia arriba.

Ahora muestro los gráficos del Dow Jones Industrial 1942-1951 comparado con el Ibex 2003-2011.



Es sólo mi opinión la cual no sirve para mucho

saludos


----------



## Jamóncontomate (28 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Habría que buscar referencia en la crisis asiática y rusa del 97-98 o bien esperar a giro mayor del mercado al alza.
> 
> De momento ni tocar (que hagan con ella lo que quieran los leoncios).



¿A qué siglo se refiere? Es por no revolver demasiado los tomos del Planeta Agostini...


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Es una mierda pinchada en palo. En cuanto a directrices estratégicas del negocio no aciertan ni una.



No sé a nivel particular, pero a nivel empresa trabajar con ellos es muy difícil. Son caros y poco flexibles.
El SAN se lleva la palma, en un país de gitanos, quienes mejores que los gitanos Botín y Saenz para saber como se hacen las cosas.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> ¿A qué siglo se refiere? Es por no revolver demasiado los tomos del Planeta Agostini...



siempre hay un mínimo :: aunque esté lejano.

La lejanía de éste, muestra a las claras la gravedad técnica en la que se encuentra inmersa la pauta de precios de FCC.


----------



## Disolucion (28 Sep 2011)

¿Hay alguna novedad sobre el tema de los cortos?
He rebuscado por ahi y no he encontrado nada sobre que se vaya a ampliar el periodo o cualquier otra cosa.
¿Es pronto todavia o ya deberian haber dicho algo?


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Hace unos quince años ya que vivo en Argentina (dif horaria 5 horas).



Somos dos en Argentina entonces, la diferencia es que de momento yo no opero, pero en breve tengo ganas de empezar a operar con cfd, que plataforma usas nico vos desde aca??


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

Disolucion dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna novedad sobre el tema de los cortos?
> He rebuscado por ahi y no he encontrado nada sobre que se vaya a ampliar el periodo o cualquier otra cosa.
> ¿Es pronto todavia o ya deberian haber dicho algo?



Sin novedad por el momento. Por lo tanto, en octubre ya se podría abrir cortos en los valores en los que se había prohibido (si no nos sorprenden con nada).


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Somos dos en Argentina entonces, la diferencia es que de momento yo no opero, pero en breve tengo ganas de empezar a operar con cfd, que plataforma usas nico vos desde aca??



Bankinter (che)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

Vamos ganando los bearish, no hay que confiarse:







160 puntos desde maximos, podemos quedarnos con un toro de trofeo. 8:


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

Que dicen los expertos del foro que pasara cuando abran los Usanos, seguira medianamente tranquilo el dia como las ultimas horas o se vera a alguno agarrarse de los pelos??


----------



## ghkghk (28 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vamos ganando los bearish, no hay que confiarse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Este es el único toro que me importa.. 

EOAN/E.ON AG	14:44	16,595	0,250	1,53


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

No las mire tanto, con un buen stop y una buena entrada, no debe preocuparse en exceso.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Sep 2011)

No tengo nada mejor que hacer en el despacho... 

He estado echando un vistazo a Statoil (NOK) y Astra Zeneca (SEK). Si los posos del café de Claca salen positivos, me lanzo. 

Claca, debería cobrar 5 eurillos por el tarot. Y NO BROMEO.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

Vaya cachondeo FCC. Del +3% al -2,50%. Y no he podido aprovechar esa bajada, para poder recuperar mis pérdidas, al no poder ponerme corto, que rabia...


----------



## ghkghk (28 Sep 2011)

¿Cuándo vas a cambiar de trader? Porque FCC no es una de las protegidas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Nunca he estado en Argentina y siempre me han hablado maravillas de sus bellos paisajes :rolleye:



Si eso se dice 


Spoiler












Se comenta


Spoiler












Se rumorea



Spoiler













ienso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cuándo vas a cambiar de trader? Porque FCC no es una de las protegidas...



Estoy en Interdin, pero por lo que veo Ig Markets tampoco permite.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Sep 2011)

ghkghk, ¿que te parece Electrolux para la zona de Suecia?


----------



## faraico (28 Sep 2011)

Dónde quedan aquellos -2,8% o -3,4% del IBEX??

Por no hablar de los certificados -5% del Sr. Tonuel.

a ver si los americanos nos ayudan, que se echa de menos


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood por lo que veo te gustan "grandes"


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2011)

A los usanos tampoco se les ve clara la tendencia. En principio parece que van a probar los mínimos del overnight. Luego veremos.

Por cierto, y que no se me moleste nadie, por favor, pero ¿5 euros por el análisis técnico de claca? esos análisis valen, por lo menos por lo menos, 6...




lo que ya no sé... es el número de ceros a la derecha que llevaría ese 6.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estoy en Interdin, pero por lo que veo Ig Markets tampoco permite.



Estoy tramitando una cuenta en ClickTrade y, al menos en la cuenta de prueba, no se pueden poner cortos. ::



atman dijo:


> Por cierto, y que no se me moleste nadie, por favor, pero ¿5 euros por el análisis técnico de claca? esos análisis valen, por lo menos por lo menos, 6...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para empezar que abra una cuenta de PayPal, y vamos ingresando la voluntad, hasta que ponga una tarifa o porcentaje


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood por lo que veo te gustan "grandes"



si, todas tienen mas de 18 años 

no den ideas a claca insensatos !!!!! ........ q luego sera pollastre, zuloman, fran, mm........los q nos haran pasar por caja


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Exacto, en los libros de texto que leia por encima, el dividendo provenía del beneficio de la empresa.
> 
> Ahora proviene de ampliaciones de capital.
> 
> ...



Yo ya llevo bastante tiempo diciendo en este hilo que las empresas iban a mantener dividendos contra viento y marea porque es la única forma que tienen de atraer dinero y nadie me creía.

Ahí lo tienen confirmado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Sep 2011)

alguien me puede decir si se permite ponerse corto con etf en el Ibex Inverso???


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si, todas tienen mas de 18 años
> 
> no den ideas a claca insensatos !!!!! ........ q luego sera pollastre, zuloman, fran, mm........los q nos haran pasar por caja



18? yo diría mas de una 90....


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien me puede decir si se permite ponerse corto con etf en el Ibex Inverso???



¿No sería más faćil ponerse largo en el Ibex Reverso? ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Sep 2011)

Un alto cargo de Unicredit: el euro "está prácticamente muerto"


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2011)

Qué ? a Ustedes Claca no les cobra ? :8:

Pero qué hijo de xxxx


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

No está muerto. Antes moriremos cienes y cienes de veces.

simplemente ha cambiado de status (inicialmente el objetivo era que repartiera prosperidad, ahora ya sabemos que va a repartir miseria).


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿No sería más faćil ponerse largo en el Ibex Reverso? ::



cachondo.... me has entendido 

es que yo no tengo una plataforma cojonuda y de la unica manera que tengo para ponerme corto es con los etf, y la verdad no lo he intentado ultimamente, pero como estan con la tonteria de los cortos....


----------



## faraico (28 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Dónde quedan aquellos -2,8% o -3,4% del IBEX??
> 
> Por no hablar de los certificados -5% del Sr. Tonuel.
> 
> a ver si los americanos nos ayudan, que se echa de menos



joddder si antes hablo....

la de gacelas que deben estar cayendo por el camino...:cook:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No está muerto. Antes moriremos cienes y cienes de veces.
> 
> simplemente ha cambiado de status (inicialmente el objetivo era que repartiera prosperidad, ahora ya sabemos que va a repartir miseria).



:XX: :XX: ienso:: ::


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> 18? yo diría mas de una 90....



las hay mas adultas  de mas de cien...... :rolleye:


----------



## sirpask (28 Sep 2011)




----------



## atman (28 Sep 2011)

a ese... le van a dar puntos encima de los puntos...


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> a ese... le van a dar puntos encima de los puntos...



eso si tiene suerte y el piton no le rompe el orto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood por lo que veo te gustan "grandes"



Las mujeres que me gustan son las grandes aficionadas al futbol, si eso a lo que se refiere. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estoy en Interdin, pero por lo que veo Ig Markets tampoco permite.



Deben estar copadas  Suele pasar cuando se avecina una ostia en el valor, a Interdin le quitan los cortos de las manos ::
Recuerdo cuando por algún oscuro motivo durante meses no se podían abrir cortos en Telahinco con Interdin.... sobre estos menesteres el Dr. Mulder le podrá indicar mejor, tiene más información.

Edit: A mi me ha pasado con OHL, los días que estaba tierna si no te ponías corto pronto te quedabas sin trozo de pastel.


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cachondo.... me has entendido
> 
> es que yo no tengo una plataforma cojonuda y de la unica manera que tengo para ponerme corto es con los etf, y la verdad no lo he intentado ultimamente, pero como estan con la tonteria de los cortos....



Lo cierto es que ponerse corto en un ETF Ibex inverso significa realmente ponerse largo en el Ibex y como me he levantado de la siesta hace poco y aun no he tomado café eso es lo primero que he entendido.

Ahora lo entiendo mejor, además es que me he levantado chistoso


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2011)

En Europa también hay escombreras...

Man Group Plc: LON:EMG quotes & news - Google Finance

Está bajando fuertemente tras sus comentarios acerca de que el apetito del inversor va a estar casi anulado lo que queda de año y ha anunciado una fuerte bajada de los activos bajo gestión. Se está dejando cerca del -17%, cosa que perjudica a todo lo que se refiere al sector financiero.


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Sep 2011)

EL DEFAULT DE GRECIA PROVOCARÁ LA RUPTURA DE LA EUROZONA

*"El euro está prácticamente muerto: un impago griego puede barrer la eurozona"*


El euro "está prácticamente muerto" y Europa se enfrenta a un terremoto financiero por el default de Grecia, según ha dicho hoy Attila Szalay-Berzeviczy, global head of securities services en el banco italiano UniCredit y ex-presidente de la Bolsa de Budapest.Sus reflexiones, plasmadas en el portal húngaro Index.hu y recogidas por Bloomberg, siguen la línea del famoso Alessio Rastani, aunque esta vez vienen de alguien mucho más importante en el mundo de la inversión e importante figura en la política nacional húngara: llegó a sonar como posible primer ministro de Hungría en 2009.

Un alto cargo de Unicredit: el euro "está prácticamente muerto" - elEconomista.es

Empieza a difundirse esto, y empezamos a caer...


----------



## faraico (28 Sep 2011)

alla vamos ositos


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> alla vamos ositos



alguien me llamo??


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

Se barrunta hostia en el chulibex (un velón rojo de +50 pipos).

El bund está picando al alza.

Salgan mientras puedan.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2011)

Allá vamos!!!!


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Sep 2011)




----------



## The Replicant (28 Sep 2011)

que pasa, se ha roto algo??? :


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

La Ag vuelve a rebotar en 30,80. En el próximo ataque, se puede llevar una hostia de 1 dólar a la baja.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

Y yo me acabo de poner largo, pero es que hoy lo veo todo de color de rosa.

Un mini que tampoco estoy tan mal, :XX:


----------



## faraico (28 Sep 2011)

Vosotros fiaros, fiaros...


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y yo me acabo de poner largo, pero es que hoy lo veo todo de color de rosa.
> 
> Un mini que tampoco estoy tan mal, :XX:



Vigila el Bund, podría estar montando un triángulo de continuación de tendencia.

En cualquier caso, si el bund supera los 136,00, sal por patas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

Fuera con 20 pipos, leches con esto tengo para la cerveza de la noche, y poco mas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Vigila el Bund, podría estar montando un triángulo de continuación de tendencia.
> 
> En cualquier caso, si el bund supera los 136,00, sal por patas.



Tranquilo ya estoy fuera, me voy y esto es una locura si no estas delante del ordenador. QUe vaya bien.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2011)

No estoy yo muy seguro que este sea el guano...


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2011)

Puesta la caña para largos en 8405 del Ibex (futuro).
Si el futuro del EX50 pierde los 2150 con claridad cierro owneado.


----------



## sirpask (28 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No estoy yo muy seguro que este sea el guano...



Igual hoy el oso vence al toro...Usa viene muuuu! colorada.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Sep 2011)

el articulo que ha colgado caos, a mi me encaja en lo que he visto estos 2 ultimos dias. movimientos demasiado forzados, no dejando que los indicadores descarguen con naturalidad.
pero vaya usted a saber, quizas son deliros gacelisticos.


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Sep 2011)

los gUSAnos quieren romper, pero no terminan de romper, el DAX si parece confirmar q rompe

es un post rompedor


----------



## The Replicant (28 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> los gUSAnos quieren romper, pero no terminan de romper, el DAX si parece confirmar q rompe



estos alemanes son serios hasta para despeñarse, a los gusanos nunca hay por donde cogerlos


----------



## aitor33 (28 Sep 2011)

Sube 200 como baja 200 en la misma sesión aco**nte


----------



## sirpask (28 Sep 2011)

a ver esto como se lo toma el mercado...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/253433-el-proyecto-eureka-el-plan-de-merkel-para-vender-grecia-y-reducir-su-deuda-al-88-del-pib.html

otro pasito para privatizar los PIIGS. Y venderlos al mejor postor.


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2011)

El SP "amenaza" con romper, pero no rompe. Yo creo que acaba haciéndolo, al menos hoy. Pero puede ser perfectamente en la tarde americana, para rebotar al cierre y justificar mayores subidas para mañana y pasado... 

[lecheramode=off]


----------



## INTRUDER (28 Sep 2011)

¿Eureka no era el nombre de la maquina de cifrado de la marina nazi? ...


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Sep 2011)

Este Jueves y Viernes pueden venir calentitos


----------



## Arcano (28 Sep 2011)

INTRUDER dijo:


> ¿Eureka no era el nombre de la maquina de cifrado de la marina nazi? ...



No, era ENIGMA, y no era solo de la Kriegsmarine.


----------



## davidautentico (28 Sep 2011)

Una cosa que se me ha olvidado mencionar antes.

Si por ejemplo en Octubre-noviembre.. se consiguiera perforar el mínimo del 9 de Marzo del 2009 (6702.6) y nos reengancharamos en la tendencia bajista iniciada el 9-11-2007(16040.4), estariamos hablando de más de 1000 dias de trading bajistas y hasta ahora solo tengo en mi BBDD registrada una tendencia bajista de más de 1000 días y fue en el DJI entre el 9-2-1966 (1001.11) y el 26-5-1970(627.46).

Yo esto sólo lo veo posible si realmente el euro se va a la mierda o se empiezan a echar paises fuera de la zona euro (Grecia...)

Cuento todo esto para que se vea de lo que excepcional de la situación.

saludos


----------



## faraico (28 Sep 2011)

Cuando el IBEX iba bajando esta mañana 0,6% los alemanes subían 0,15%.

ahora los alemanes bajan 1,3% y el ibex sigue en el mismo nivel que esta mañana sin inmutarse?

generalmente ya sabéis como acaba, que se terminan igualando.


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Sep 2011)

Enigma (máquina) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2011)

8400-Fuera 8450. Pa la cena.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En Europa también hay escombreras...
> 
> Man Group Plc: LON:EMG quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Está bajando fuertemente tras sus comentarios acerca de que el apetito del inversor va a estar casi anulado lo que queda de año y ha anunciado una fuerte bajada de los activos bajo gestión. Se está dejando cerca del -17%, cosa que perjudica a todo lo que se refiere al sector financiero.



Joder, a subasta perdiendo más del 25% hoy :8:


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2011)

NO me gusta enrollarme pero a ver si me explico.

En el SP tenemos un soporte que serían los mínimos de ayer y del nocturno en 1168. Muchos esperan que rompa por abajo para entrar, buscando los 1150 o los 1140. Peeeero, tambien tenemos una linea descendente de soporte que viene desde los 1184 en el overnight hasta los 1168... Teóricamente mucho mása débil ¿no?

Bien, la jugada puede ser, que consumiendo tiempo, acabe rompiendo los 1168 pero el precio quede recojido en ese otro soporte que estará en 1166-5. Y desde ahí rebote. Yo diría que puede hacer muucha pupita. 

Yo tengo varios cortos con objetivos en 68-66-64 y SL en 78-80. A ver como sale la cosa.


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

No termina de decidirse esto. donde estas oso??


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ya llevo bastante tiempo diciendo en este hilo que las empresas iban a mantener dividendos contra viento y marea porque es la única forma que tienen de atraer dinero y nadie me creía.
> 
> Ahí lo tienen confirmado.



dividendo pisss....... se descuenta del precio


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Sep 2011)

Algo esta pasando ahí fuera....

*Imperial Holdings, Inc*. (Imperial) es una compañía financiera especializada con un enfoque en el financiamiento de primas de seguros de vida individuales emitidos por las compañías de seguros y la compra de acuerdos estructurados respaldados por anualidades emitidas por las compañías de seguros o de sus filiales. En su negocio de financiamiento de primas que obtiene ingresos de intereses sobre los préstamos, las tasas de iniciación del préstamo y honorarios de la agencia de los agentes de referencia. En su negocio de liquidación estructurada, que compra los asentamientos estructurado en una tasa de descuento y venta de dichos activos, o las finanzas de dichos bienes con terceros.

-60%

Imperial Holdings, Inc.: NYSE:IFT quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Algo esta pasando ahí fuera....






Y no es ningún hombre.

Vamos a morir todos.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Sep 2011)

Habéis visto los últimos minutos de BNP? Está claro donde lo querían dejar, no?


----------



## Cimoc (28 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y no es ningún hombre.
> 
> Vamos a morir todos.



Depredadores sanguinarios.


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido un día que ha dejado una pista fundamental para el devenir de las próximas jornadas y es que tenemos una operación bastante grande de 760 contratos a la compra hacia las 9:40 que no se ha liquidado durante la sesión.

Aparte de esto tenemos que el día ha tenido volumen in crescendo hasta las 15:30, hora de los gringos, donde han empezado a vender dejándose unos 100 contratos pero a los 5 minutos han vuelto a comprar de nuevo, aunque en los últimos minutos han vuelto a vender. En general se ha visto bastante volumen durante todo el día, algo más de lo acostumbrado.

En subasta han comprado pero poca cosa.

En resumen, no parece que nos vayamos a caer con entradas de dinero tan fuertes, para mañana espero gap plano o ligeramente alcista y luego continuación de las subidas, aunque hoy el gráfico haya dejado una figura dudosa.


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2011)

El BUND en niveles relevantes, probando la zona de soportes. Como la caída es controlada y poco vertical, hay que dejar más margen probablemente hasta los 134,50 y no los 135,10 que comentaba ayer. La figura que nos dejaría el BUND perdiendo esa zona, más estando donde está, confirmaría un giro que muy probablemente se trasladaría también a la renta variable.

Edito: Hasta que eso no pase, bolsas en resistencia y bono en soporte, ojo.


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2011)

Conozco vuestros planeess.....

No me saltareis los stopsss....

No será tan fácil....



Spoiler












Creo que me va a hacer falta una foto de López Landa, escopeta en mano, gritando "Cabroneeeesss!!!"


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Conozco vuestros planeess.....
> 
> No me saltareis los stopsss....
> 
> ...



comenta más....... los planes


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Sep 2011)

Desmontando los seis mitos en que Alemania basa su hegemona europea - Desde Londres - Cotizalia.com

buen articulo, no estoy completamente de acuerdo con el pero es muy interesante

India Martinez - Vencer Al Amor - YouTube!

vencer a PEPON


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2011)

Bueno era una gracia, como tantas, pero el plan lo puse antes. Vana estar aguantando con tirones en ambas direcciones para pillar incautos e impacientes y luego romper. Así que hay que andarse con ojo y mover los stops... que no deja de ser la forma más razonable de suicidarse económicamente en este juego. Pero eggque si no...

En estas cosas, la linea entre la pericia y la estupidez... es muy muy fina.







...y dado que no soy ningún experto... pues.... jajajaja....

A veces vale la pena perder un punto más sólo para probar que estás equivocado.


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Sep 2011)

El dia de hoy lo veo de pre-guano:

*Acumulación de días anteriores rondando entre 6%-9% positivo (según indices), dentro de poco toca caer, tomar un respiro, no todos los días son de fiesta. 

*Cada vez hay mas declaraciones desafortunadas ULTIMA: *Obama insiste: Europa no ha reparado su sistema financiero*

*Fitch recorta el rating de Eslovenia a AA- y sitúa su perspectiva en negativo

*Hoy habla Berni 

*.....(y la recolección de noticias tratadas hoy en el hilo)...


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

Demasiada tranquilidad en usa hoy, esta en cualquier momento toma una direccion clara.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bueno era una gracia, como tantas, pero el plan lo puse antes. Vana estar aguantando con tirones en ambas direcciones para pillar incautos e impacientes y luego romper. Así que hay que andarse con ojo y mover los stops... que no deja de ser la forma más razonable de suicidarse económicamente en este juego. Pero eggque si no...
> 
> En estas cosas, la linea entre la pericia y la estupidez... es muy muy fina.



Cuidado Sr. Atman. Manténgase sereno y recuerde que hay más días de bolsa. Le digo esto porque su post me ha recordado a estados de ánimo por los que he pasado yo en los que movía stops con la esperanza de que el mercado girase a mi favor. A veces pasa, pero cuando no.... los estropicios son considerables. 
Se me acaba de venir una cita a la cabeza (no se si al pie de la letra) que viene a este mundo que ni pintada: "En esta guerra no hay que ganar todas las batallas, sino sobrevivir a cada una de ellas".

De todas formas suerte!


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

El SP en minimos diarios, mañana guano, en lo que va de semana no escuche ni una sola noticia positiva y esto lo han subido como han querido, OJO a mañana.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2011)

La CNMV extiende la prohibición de las ventas a corto sin fecha límite - elEconomista.es

El botas está nervioso...


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2011)

Ahora sí que salta algún stop... ahora.... jejej...

juer... estaba moviendo algún SP, y no me ha dado tiempo. en fín. creo que para hoy estuvo bien. ahora igual baja algo más todavía a última hora pegará un tirón arriba y lo dejará servido para mañana...

En fín, es lo que yo creo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> Ahora sí que salta algún stop... ahora.... jejej...



Que malandrines! Han jugado con la psicología gacelera. Todos esperando que rebotara en los 1168....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

Que cachondos, prorrogan in extremis la prohibición de cortos...


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2011)

Después de tanto mamoneo no era para rebotar en 68. Ya tuvimos los tirones oportunos con su recorrido bien marcado. Ahora hay que dejar entrar a las gacelas cortas hasta digamos 62. y luego barrerlas con el tirón de cierre...

Vale... ¿y porque 62? Por la falsa rotura de la alcista...

sí, hoy estoy cabezón. (pero fuera y con la cena pagada) =^_^=


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La CNMV extiende la prohibición de las ventas a corto sin fecha límite - elEconomista.es
> 
> El botas está nervioso...



¡NO, NO, NO, joder, NO!


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¡NO, NO, NO, joder, NO!



...el amigo Rastani será tan mentecato como yo o, fíjese usted, incluso más. Pero dijo verdades como puños. (al margen del punto patólogico que rezumaba)

Parece que me dí excesiva prisa en cerrar los cortos... cachis...


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

Estan empezando a caer con algo de ritmo en USA y los futuros Europeos acompañando, las materias primas estan por los suelos, hace una semana una misma empresa compradora de maiz aca en Argentina me pagaba 670 pesos la tonelada, hoy me queria pagar 580.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

Habemus guano.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que cachondos, prorrogan in extremis la prohibición de cortos...



me cago en su ........... joder


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Pues debería usted pensarse protegerse con contratos porque es muy probable que sigan cayendo., así lo que no le paguen en el mercado físico pues lo aguanta en el mercado de papel al menos.



Hombre, supongo que lo hará. estaría bueno que precisamente los destinatarios principales de los instrumentos sean los que no los usen.


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Sep 2011)

El Dax cogiendo el turbo, espero que no vuelva a sobrepasar los 5600 y se mueva (baje/vuelva) por el canal


----------



## jcfdez (28 Sep 2011)

buenas tardes...parece que amenazan con cierre guanoso usano.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2011)

la plata se va a 28$.......... de momento reboto en el soporte ::


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Pues debería usted pensarse protegerse con contratos porque es muy probable que sigan cayendo., así lo que no le paguen en el mercado físico pues lo aguanta en el mercado de papel al menos.



Soy trader de cereales, me llevo comision por cada operacion, lo unico que al bajar el precio me afecta en la comsion aunque siempre sea el mismo porcentaje, no tengo produccion propia. Donde mas se nota es en la soja, esta semana no estan saliendo casi operaciones, los productores estan esperando que suba algo, pero bueno siempre hay compradores con urgencias que pagan mas que la media. A ver como siguen los acontecimientos, me parece que mañana sera jueves de GUANO GENERAL.

Te agradezco el consejo, da gusto estar en este foro.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Estan empezando a caer con algo de ritmo en USA y los futuros Europeos acompañando, las materias primas estan por los suelos, hace una semana una misma empresa compradora de maiz aca en Argentina me pagaba 670 pesos la tonelada, hoy me queria pagar 580.



Van a seguir cayendo...


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La CNMV extiende la prohibición de las ventas a corto sin fecha límite - elEconomista.es
> 
> El botas está nervioso...



joder!! Vaya tela uno no puede ponerse en corto en tiempo indefinido......me parece una tomadura de pelo, yo entre en esto viendo la posibilidad de gnar pasta entrando en corto y si ahora lo prohiben........


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2011)

Mirando el lado positivo, el suelo ya parece estar cerca, pero debe de quedar todavía algo de caída, y claro, mejor evitar a los particulares el trauma de sentirse sucios especuladores antipatriotas.


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Mirando el lado positivo, el suelo ya parece estar cerca, pero debe de quedar todavía algo de caída, y claro, mejor evitar a los particulares el trauma de sentirse sucios especuladores antipatriotas.



preferiria ser una gacela antipatriota con algo de pasta, que no una gacela patriota sin un duro, jeje


----------



## morgan (28 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La CNMV extiende la prohibición de las ventas a corto sin fecha límite - elEconomista.es
> 
> El botas está nervioso...



Me lo temía. :S

Me imagino que el hecho de que desde que prohibieron los cortos, los valores después de ese tiempo no están más abajo y además ahora parece que van para arriba les haya hecho pensar que la decisión era buena y ese era el camino. Y me parece un error, pero bueno.

Para Mr. Brightside (hoy no he podido conectarme y me he puesto al día del hilo ahora) : En Renta4 tampoco se puede poner uno corto en FCC. Ni tampoco en abengoa. Y desde hace unos días tampoco en Sacyr, lo cual es un dolor :´( (y en este último ni siquiera largo con cfds, aunque eso me daría igual porque en sacyr no me pondría largo).


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Sep 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Me lo temía. :S
> 
> Me imagino que el hecho de que desde que prohibieron los cortos, los valores después de ese tiempo no están más abajo y además ahora parece que van para arriba les haya hecho pensar que la decisión era buena y ese era el camino. Y me parece un error, pero bueno.
> 
> Para Mr. Brightside (hoy no he podido conectarme y me he puesto al día del hilo ahora) : En Renta4 tampoco se puede poner uno corto en FCC. Ni tampoco en abengoa. Y desde hace unos días tampoco en Sacyr, lo cual es un dolor :´( (y en este último ni siquiera largo con cfds, aunque eso me daría igual porque en sacyr no me pondría largo).



A que se debe lo de renta4? Yo hoy pensé en ponerme en corto con abengoa y no pude.


----------



## morgan (28 Sep 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> A que se debe lo de renta4? Yo hoy pensé en ponerme en corto con abengoa y no pude.



Lo de sacyr, es decir que hasta hace unos días podías comprar y vender y ahora no, lo entiendo como que renta4 se ha quedado sin "stock" para "alquilar". En abg ya hace semanas que no deja ponerse corto. Antes dejaba porque yo lo he hecho varias veces.

Cuando te dejan solo ponerte largo y no corto como ocurre en abengoa, ya no lo sé. Si es por razones técnicas de ellos o existe alguna otra razón detrás. A ver si alguien nos lo puede aclarar.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Sep 2011)

El Gobierno aplaza la salida a Bolsa de Loterías del Estado


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Sep 2011)

Cuando me interesa mucho un corto (prohibido) lo opero por *Plus500*, no están todos los del Ibex, pero si algún que otro banco conocido


----------



## jcfdez (28 Sep 2011)

Si no pasamos el 1162 del fut.mini SP deberíamos volver a mínimos...estoy expectante!


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La Ag vuelve a rebotar en 30,80. En el próximo ataque, se puede llevar una hostia de 1 dólar a la baja.



Estaba cantado. La ruptura con pull-back y todo ::


----------



## jcfdez (28 Sep 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> El Gobierno aplaza la salida a Bolsa de Loterías del Estado




Ummmhhh...porqué será....le habrán explicado a la ministra que puede haber un hostiazo en bolsa de los gordos próximamente¿?.....


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Cuando me interesa mucho un corto (prohibido) lo opero por *Plus500*, no están todos los del Ibex, pero si algún que otro banco conocido




En plus500 también puedes operar en corto con los indices en este caso con el ibex?


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Que gran juego está dando éste metal, es como comerciar activos bursátiles sólo que con un apalancamiento de 1:5 :: ¿Cómo ves lo siguiente? Si las bolsas siguen tiñéndose de rojo mañana probaremos los 26 de nuevo, y veremos si no se convierten los 30 en resistencia.



Ha realizado un giro mayor de mercado (obvio tras recortar cerca del 50%).

En el intradía se está comportando muy bien con movimiento bastante limpios y fuertes. No soy capaz de predecir nada más allá de dejar que monte una tendencia intradiaria y subirme al tren ::

Con la amplitud de los movimientos, es realmente sencillo pillar movimientos +50 pipos.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Que gran juego está dando éste metal, es como comerciar activos bursátiles sólo que con un apalancamiento de 1:5 :: ¿Cómo ves lo siguiente? Si las bolsas siguen tiñéndose de rojo mañana probaremos los 26 de nuevo, y veremos si no se convierten los 30 en resistencia.



Yo sólo veo velas rojas que verdes que permiten ganar leuros. Lo que haya detrás me la sopla porque con SL nada me falta. ::


----------



## jcfdez (28 Sep 2011)

fyi...

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2011)

Parece que nadie se ha dado cuenta de que el S&P ha cerrado el gap que dejaron abierto el lunes


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2011)

El euro está haciendo movimientos gallinaceos que hacen olerme su ración de guano en unos días.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que nadie se ha dado cuenta de que el S&P ha cerrado el gap que dejaron abierto el lunes



Han hecho una bajada limpia y aséptica, ahora a hacer rabiar a rafaxl me temo...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

¿La plata guarda correlación con algún índice, de forma clara?


----------



## monicagt (28 Sep 2011)

Chicos, necesito un poco de ayuda.
Acabo de abrirme una cuenta de valores, y aunque durante años estuve bastante pendiente de los movimientos en bolsa de la que era mi pareja, ahora quiero dispongo de un dinero que no necesito y quiero empezar a hacer mis primeros pinitos de forma independiente.
Necesito saber que es eso de que no se pueden hacer operaciones a corto plazo? No puedo comprar y vender unas mismas acciones en el mismo día? Cuanto tiempo es el mínimo que hay establecido entre la compra y la venta?
Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Chicos, necesito un poco de ayuda.
> Acabo de abrirme una cuenta de valores, y aunque durante años estuve bastante pendiente de los movimientos en bolsa de la que era mi pareja, ahora quiero dispongo de un dinero que no necesito y quiero empezar a hacer mis primeros pinitos de forma independiente.
> Necesito saber que es eso de que no se pueden hacer operaciones a corto plazo? No puedo comprar y vender unas mismas acciones en el mismo día? Cuanto tiempo es el mínimo que hay establecido entre la compra y la venta?
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



No se pueden hacer ventas (cortos que se llaman) a crédito.

Vas a perder hasta la camisa (perdón, la blusa).

Suerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Chicos, necesito un poco de ayuda.
> Acabo de abrirme una cuenta de valores, y aunque durante años estuve bastante pendiente de los movimientos en bolsa de la que era mi pareja, ahora quiero dispongo de un dinero que no necesito y quiero empezar a hacer mis primeros pinitos de forma independiente.
> Necesito saber que es eso de que no se pueden hacer operaciones a corto plazo? No puedo comprar y vender unas mismas acciones en el mismo día? Cuanto tiempo es el mínimo que hay establecido entre la compra y la venta?
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



Ante todo prudencia, paciencia y SL.
Lee el foro durante 3 meses e intenta aprender de los que saben.

Si eres de las que no aceptas consejos, te paso mi num de cuenta directamente si quieres y terminas antes. ::

Sin acritud y tal.


----------



## jcfdez (28 Sep 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Chicos, necesito un poco de ayuda.
> Acabo de abrirme una cuenta de valores, y aunque durante años estuve bastante pendiente de los movimientos en bolsa de la que era mi pareja, ahora quiero dispongo de un dinero que no necesito y quiero empezar a hacer mis primeros pinitos de forma independiente.
> Necesito saber que es eso de que no se pueden hacer operaciones a corto plazo? No puedo comprar y vender unas mismas acciones en el mismo día? Cuanto tiempo es el mínimo que hay establecido entre la compra y la venta?
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



Cómprate un coche....vete de viaje a las bahamas...dentro un mes compra telefónicas y déjalas madurar unos años....todo lo que no sea eso te garantizo que te va a doler.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Chicos, necesito un poco de ayuda.
> Acabo de abrirme una cuenta de valores, y aunque durante años estuve bastante pendiente de los movimientos en bolsa de la que era mi pareja, ahora quiero dispongo de un dinero que no necesito y quiero empezar a hacer mis primeros pinitos de forma independiente.
> Necesito saber que es eso de que no se pueden hacer operaciones a corto plazo? No puedo comprar y vender unas mismas acciones en el mismo día? Cuanto tiempo es el mínimo que hay establecido entre la compra y la venta?
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



Se puede comprar y vender instantáneamente.


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Chicos, necesito un poco de ayuda.
> Acabo de abrirme una cuenta de valores, y aunque durante años estuve bastante pendiente de los movimientos en bolsa de la que era mi pareja, ahora quiero dispongo de un dinero que no necesito y quiero empezar a hacer mis primeros pinitos de forma independiente.
> Necesito saber que es eso de que no se pueden hacer operaciones a corto plazo? No puedo comprar y vender unas mismas acciones en el mismo día? Cuanto tiempo es el mínimo que hay establecido entre la compra y la venta?
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



Cortos no tiene nada que ver con el tiempo, corto significa vender acciones prestadas para despues comprar y con la diferencia entre venta y compra es donde tu ganas o pierdes, (tambein puede ser con apalancamiento), largo significa lo contrario comprar para luego vender, pero con los moviemientos tan bruscos que tenemos hoy en dia no te recomiendo que te metas con CFDs, a no ser que sea un dinero que no te sirva para nada, una limosna digamos.

edito: y si no ve 50-50 con algun genio de este foro que vas a tener mas posibilidades que si vas 100% sola, te lo aseguro. jaja


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Sep 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Necesito saber que es eso de que no se pueden hacer operaciones a corto plazo? No puedo comprar y vender unas mismas acciones en el mismo día? Cuanto tiempo es el mínimo que hay establecido entre la compra y la venta?
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



No, lo que está prohibido es "ponerse corto" en ciertas acciones.

Los plazos no tienen nada que ver, es algo que se refiere al tipo de operación.

Seguro que te lo pueden explicar mucho mejor, pero allá voy:
Tú abres una posición (a corto plazo, a medio plazo o a largo plazo, es indiferente) y esa posición puede ser larga o corta (además del plazo que la quieras mantener abierta que ya dije que es indiferente)

-Bien, pues abrir una posición larga supone comprar la acción A.
Cerrar una posición larga es vender esa acción A, que había comprado. (si la vendes más cara, ganas dinero, si la vendes más barata pues no, o no la vendes y te haces inversor de "largo plazo" y hablas de hacer quedadas con los foreros en la junta general de accionistas  )

-Por el contrario, abrir una posición corta es comprometerte a vender posteriormente una acción B a un precio fijado (el precio al que abres la posición)
Cuando cierras la posición corta, lo que haces es comprar esa acción B que no tenías, para poder venderla al precio que te comprometiste (si la compras más barata ganas dinero, si la compras más cara...)

Así, muy grotescamente explicado, creo que es eso, luego hay mil matices pues a corto se puede operar incluso sin acciones, con apalancamiento (también a largo) y otras historias pero tanto no me atrevo yo a ponerme a explicar. )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿La plata guarda correlación con algún índice, de forma clara?



Sip con el del número de estos:


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Sep 2011)

joer, en cuanto oleis a una tia en el hilo q colaboracionistas os volveis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> joer, en cuanto oleis a una tia en el hilo q colaboracionistas os volveis



Sr. Pipoapipo, eso siempre ha sido así y siempre lo será. Los malvados ejpeculadoreh semoh ante todo unos







galantemente me he ofrecido a que me(nos) ingrese en nuestras cuentas directamente ese dinero que le sobra 


edito: indicador técnico de ganas de _contentar_ a una dama 
ITGCD= num de lineas de respuesta.


ITGCD(optimista_bien_informado)=NAN :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

Hay mucho pagabolsas.


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

A todo esto el SP tratando de llegar a minimos diarios otra vez.


----------



## monicagt (28 Sep 2011)

Jejejeje.
Este foro lo leo desde hace años, casi a diario, gracias a el fué que en Febrero de 2008 le dije a mi ex que sacara toda la pasta de la bolsa y nos libramos de las bajadas y pérdidas posteriores. 
Ahora voy sola, y claro da un poco de miedo y respeto.
En la época que te hablo haciamos compras y ventas en el mismo día y mi duda es si esto sigue siendo igual.
Gracias por todo.




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ante todo prudencia, paciencia y SL.
> Lee el foro durante 3 meses e intenta aprender de los que saben.
> 
> Si eres de las que no aceptas consejos, te paso mi num de cuenta directamente si quieres y terminas antes. ::
> ...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

Tiene pintas de que los usanos van a cerrar en mínimos.


----------



## monicagt (28 Sep 2011)

Se llama caballerosidad, una cualidad muy valorada por las mujeres y que está en peligro de extinción. 



pipoapipo dijo:


> joer, en cuanto oleis a una tia en el hilo q colaboracionistas os volveis


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Sep 2011)

Yeahh!!!! :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Sep 2011)

ME voy a casa, espero no tener que cavar para encontrar donde está el SP







post tonto para probar el gif animado o


----------



## jcfdez (28 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Tiene pintas de que los usanos van a cerrar en mínimos.



Si cerramos cerca de mínimos podremos tener mañana nuestro deseada ración de guano...a meterle al bund antes de cierre si hay cojones.


----------



## Diegol07 (28 Sep 2011)

Sp 1154, donde estan los expertos para que expliquen mañana que se supone que deberia pasar? Que tengo ganas de Guano.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Sep 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que nadie se ha dado cuenta de que el S&P ha cerrado el gap que dejaron abierto el lunes




¿hueles eso? es guano hijo 

como tira para abajo

¿tendré que cambiar la previsión de mañana que aconsejaba su elaboradorado informe diario?


----------



## monicagt (28 Sep 2011)

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, me ha quedado claro ahora.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood:5061697 dijo:


> edito: indicador técnico de ganas de _contentar_ a una dama
> ITGCD= num de lineas de respuesta.
> 
> 
> ITGCD(optimista_bien_informado)=NAN :XX:



Para una vez que puedo aportar de verdad para ayudar a otra gacela y resulta que me van a buscar un lío con mi señora esposa :s


----------



## rosonero (28 Sep 2011)

Para ayudar a una nueva gacela nada mejor que remitirla a la firma de Mulder

FAQ - BurbuWiki

Buenas noches y tal.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Sep 2011)

Cierre en mínimos del SP -2,07%.

Mañana altas probabilidades de guano.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2011)

El gobierno suspende la salida a bolsa de loterías y apuestas del estado

::


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Sep 2011)

Voy calentando el ambiente


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Voy calentando el ambiente



¿Mañana a qué hora se vota en el Bundestag la ampliación o no de ayudas a Grecia? ¿Hay resultado previsto?


----------



## AssGaper (29 Sep 2011)

Bueno, al final DEJAN INDEFINIDAMENTE LA VENTA A CORTOS EN EL SECTOR FINANCIERO.

La cnmv prorroga la prohibicion de abrir cortos sobre el sector financiero espanol - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex

[...] Al contrario que en otras ocasiones, el regulador no ha establecido un límite temporal, sino que prorroga la prohibición “hasta que las condiciones de los mercados permitan su levantamiento”. La CNMV añade que “la restricción permanecerá vigente por el mínimo tiempo necesario" [...]


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Se llama caballerosidad, una cualidad muy valorada por las mujeres y que está en peligro de extinción.



Sugiero que la disfrutes, pues.... no encontrarás demasiada "caballerosidad" cuando saltes con tu dinero a los mercados ::

¿Estás segura/o de que realmente quieres empezar en real sin pasar antes siquiera por un simulador de papertrading?

¿Con la sola experiencia de haber visto a otra persona "operar"?

En fin... supongo que no hay ninguna regla en la CNMV que prohiba los proveedores de liquidez femeninos :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Mañana a qué hora se vota en el Bundestag la ampliación o no de ayudas a Grecia? ¿Hay resultado previsto?



Salvo campanda de últimísima hora, la ratificación parlamentaria de las ayudas está asegurada. Los principales partidos de oposición, el SPD y los Verdes, han anunciado el voto a favor. Aunque en el propio partido de Merkel hay algunos que no lo ven claro. Los sindicatos han exigido al gobierno que lo apruebe.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Sep 2011)

mañana pollastre, espero información ¿puede proporcionarla?


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mañana pollastre, espero información ¿puede proporcionarla?



Pues ahora no lo sé, la verdad... dependerá de cómo vaya el día.

¿Tiene en mente hacer algo especial para mañana? ¿Meterle con todo lo gordo o similar?


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2011)

Monicagt, yo tambien quiero un trocito. Mira como van a ser muchos números de cuenta, yo te preparo un fichero con la remesa, cuaderno 34, para que mandes al banco... sólo dime la cantidad que ya lo reparto yooo....

Bueno, tras la tontería... en serio, deja reposar ese dinero un poquito y ábrete una cuenta demo en cualquier sitio... y date un margen para probar.


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2011)

Pollastre dime si tenemos posibilidad alta de guano mañana, asi me voy a dormir tranquilo pensando en Rastani.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Sep 2011)

Mañana abrirá seguramente con, al menos, un -1%.


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Mañana abrirá seguramente con, al menos, un -1%.



En igmarkets ahora mismo esta a -0.95 , el tema es que durante el dia parecieran que hacen lo que quieren con los mercados.


----------



## faraico (29 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Mañana abrirá seguramente con, al menos, un -1%.




IGMarkets habla de 8.400.

Yo en cuanto he visto esta noche que el SP ha cerrado en -2% había pensado que le iba a afectar más al ibex, y más con el cierre americano, no me sorprendería un -2% o más.

Quién sabe, igual abre con un 2% arriba, con dos cojones el churribex)


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2011)

Kodak le queda poco para convertirse en chicharro

Hoy se ha dejado casi un 15%

Eastman Kodak Company: NYSE:EK quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2011)

No soy capaz de encontrar ni siquiera una hora "a bulto" para la votación alemana. Pero además mañana hay tendremos lluvia fina de datos económicos: muchos datos de relevencia baja, pero que juntos...

Yo para mañana me dejo abierto un minilargo en el SP, y unos CFDs en el eur/usd, largos tambien.


----------



## Janus (29 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Que gran juego está dando éste metal, es como comerciar activos bursátiles sólo que con un apalancamiento de 1:5 :: ¿Cómo ves lo siguiente? Si las bolsas siguen tiñéndose de rojo mañana probaremos los 26 de nuevo, y veremos si no se convierten los 30 en resistencia.



Yo estoy corto con stop en 30 aprox (precio de entrada). Voy a por los 26, a ver qué tal y sobre todo que no me expulse el corto.

Al igual que opinas, lo veo bajista, bastante bajista.


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2011)

WS perdio los 11,000 , el SP 1149, ibex 8383, el oro 1591 segun igmarkets, y Asia en rojo tambien, creo que mañana nos espera un dia entretenido.


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2011)

Sobre la plata y el oro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-3-a-259.html#post5040340

La plata ha cumplido sin rebote ni adornos, pero eso no significa que la corrección haya terminado, especialmente si tenemos en cuenta donde ha parado (mirad el comentario anterior).

El oro, por otra parte, todavía no ha cumplido y el objetivo de caída mínimo son los 1.494$, así que todavía le quedaría recorrido a la baja. No cuelgo gráfico porque no hay nada que destacar.


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2011)

BUND:







Estos días llevo comentando que el bono alemán se encuentra en niveles muy sensibles para el precio. Está frenando las subidas -recordad que semanas atrás advertí que muy probablemente es lo que pasaría pese a que las noticias nos empujasen a pensar lo contrario- y parece estar dibujando una figura de vuelta. Todavía no tenemos giro, así que de momento el BUND sigue alcista, con todo lo que implica para la renta variable. No obstante los indicadores empiezan a mostrar divergencias, en el RSI más desarrolladas que en el MACD, y la volatilidad se hace patente tras una subida muy sana casi sin recortes. Tiene toda la pinta de estar haciendo un techo, aunque puede que aún dé algo de guerra.

En mi opinión todavía queda un último susto para sacudir el mercado, uno fuerte, pero el que manda siempre es el precio y debemos hacerle caso. Si no hay susto y directamente rompe a la baja esos 134,30 que señalo en el gráfico, todas las papeletas apuntarían a un cambio de rumbo en el mercado.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2011)

El euro sigue teniendo mala pinta.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> BUND:



.
POSIBILIDAD muy a tener en cuenta. 

¿Es posible que Octubre haya sido en Septiembre, que el rally de Navidad sea en Octubre, the last guano en Noviembre y luego ya la subida Mulderiana hasta las elecciones USA?


----------



## Nico (29 Sep 2011)

Estas maquinitas son la hostia. Ayer decía Claca que, para confirmar la figura la cotización de SAN no tenía que estar por abajo del cierre del día anterior y que, habían salido de la figura respetando esa circunstancia.

Pues bien... en la subasta de apertura abrieron a 6 (si, seis). Ni un paso atrás. 

Cuando quieren dejar "ver la patita" son encantadores.

El cambio de figura en el Bund y estas "señales" en las zonas críticas de los precios (aperturas y cierres por aquello de los "algoritmos") o son los hilos del mago al descubierto -que desde cierto ángulo se pueden ver- o, el más sofisticado de los engaños -los que usan para las gacelas más viejas y experimentadas-.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2011)

bueno dias por la mañana!

por cierto que pensais de todo el revuelo que se ha montado con el trader de los cojones?

menos mal que la gente no conoce este hilo... aqui cuando invocamos al oso del guano es sólo para reirnos un rato ::


----------



## Nico (29 Sep 2011)

Bund subiendo como la espuma.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Sep 2011)

Buenos días señores.

El guano inicial se ha esfumado.

Bueno, hay quien invoca el guano de verdad, hay gente muy mala.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Bueno, hay quien invoca el guano de verdad, hay gente muy mala.



bufff ni que lo digas

como vea a alguno por este hilo se va a enterar ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> bueno dias por la mañana!
> 
> por cierto que pensais de todo el revuelo que se ha montado con el trader de los cojones?
> 
> menos mal que la gente no conoce este hilo... aqui cuando invocamos al oso del guano es sólo para reirnos un rato ::



yo creo que es un poco diferente lo que se hace aqui ( te puedes alegrar si baja la bolsa porque vas corto), a lo que dijo el trader que practicamente daba a entender que el se sentía feliz porque hubiera una recesión con todo lo que eso implica ( o no se supo explicar ), con lo que parecía que le encantaba que la gente se fuera a la quiebra, se perdieran puestos de trabajo, etc...

por cierto, que significa que IAG haya hecho un "islote alcista", es que ayer compré y quiero saber si me tengo que deshacer de ellas.

Actualmente voy larrrrgo con SAN, Metrovacesa y IAG. para que luego digan que no decimos nuestras cagadas....:XX:


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

Ni 24 horas le ha durado la broma... no es un trader, es más, no llega ni a gacela. Es simplemente un charlatán con ganas de fama (él mismo ha terminado reconociéndolo).

Considere que, en este trabajo, la discreción es nuestra amiga. Le puedo asegurar que ningún trader profesional haría lo que hizo el tonto ése. 

Cuando alguien obtiene, mes arriba mes abajo, un sueldo neto _mensual _que multiplica varias veces el bruto _anual _del 90% de los trabajadores por cuenta de terceros, créame que lo último que se desea es llamar la atención de los demás.



directivo AIG dijo:


> bueno dias por la mañana!
> 
> por cierto que pensais de todo el revuelo que se ha montado con el trader de los cojones?
> 
> menos mal que la gente no conoce este hilo... aqui cuando invocamos al oso del guano es sólo para reirnos un rato ::


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

En el DAX tenemos pendiente una visita a los 5470 en la sesión de hoy.


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2011)

¿alguien sabe cuando votan los teutones??????


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ni 24 horas le ha durado la broma... no es un trader, es más, no llega ni a gacela. Es simplemente un charlatán con ganas de fama (él mismo ha terminado reconociéndolo).
> 
> Considere que, en este trabajo, la discreción es nuestra amiga. Le puedo asegurar que ningún trader profesional haría lo que hizo el tonto ése.
> 
> Cuando alguien obtiene, mes arriba mes abajo, un sueldo neto _mensual _que multiplica varias veces el bruto _anual _del 90% de los trabajadores por cuenta de terceros, créame que lo último que se desea es llamar la atención de los demás.



si pero el chaval tonto tampoco es. Con la fama que ha cogido se puede hacer también una pasta con entrevistas y tonterias varias. Hay que rascar de donde se pueda que este negocio es muy duro ::

y además seguro que liga que te cagas


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Mucho cuidado con los largos en el DAX en los próximos minutos. Zona de resistencias.


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2011)

por eso pregunto lo de la hora de votación... podríamos tener petardazo inminente, tonteo o pullback, depende del tiempo que quede.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> por eso pregunto lo de la hora de votación... podríamos tener petardazo inminente, tonteo o pullback, depende del tiempo que quede.





_10:55 
Alemania	Informe de Empleo (Tasa de paro)	7%
11:00 
Eurozona	Confianza del Consumidor (Final)	-18.9
11:00 
Eurozona	Confianza Empresarial	0.07_

la votación creo que también es a las 11:00 h. aunque no creo que influya mucho ya que se sabe de antemano el resultado


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> por eso pregunto lo de la hora de votación... podríamos tener petardazo inminente, tonteo o pullback, depende del tiempo que quede.



operar ahora, antes de la noticia, es una lotería. Ni idea de cuándo hacen el paripé en Alemania.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Sep 2011)

FCC de nuevo disparada... Lo que hay que ver.


----------



## monicagt (29 Sep 2011)

Pollastre, me recomiendas algún papertrading??? Y que sea gratis....



pollastre dijo:


> Sugiero que la disfrutes, pues.... no encontrarás demasiada "caballerosidad" cuando saltes con tu dinero a los mercados ::
> 
> ¿Estás segura/o de que realmente quieres empezar en real sin pasar antes siquiera por un simulador de papertrading?
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Sep 2011)

Al ibex le pesa el culo, no sigue al DAX y EX


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> operar ahora, antes de la noticia, es una lotería. Ni idea de cuándo hacen el paripé en Alemania.



que no es eso... les recuerdo que ayer a la noche me quede largo en eur y sp. y tengo "cierto margen" para aguantar la incertidumbre de la noticia. En el eur entré en 1,3537 y en el SP en 1153.

Edito: por si no ha quedado bastante claro, lo que ando pensando es si recojo cierro posición y trinco la pasta, o si dejo correr la avaricia....

Re-edito: decidido, dejo correr las ganancias. Lo difícil lo hice ayer. Stops para la mitad de las ganancias y estar atento por si intentan "algo".


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> que no es eso... les recuerdo que ayer a la noche me quede largo en eur y sp. y tengo "cierto margen" para aguantar la incertidumbre de la noticia. En el eur entré en 1,3537 y en el SP en 1153.



Atman, estoy percibiendo que se está pergeñando algo muy malo para los largos en la sesión de hoy (hablo de europa).

En algún momento de la sesión veo al DAX en 5470. Por supuesto que puedo estar equivocado y que lo lancen más arriba, pero lo veo menos probable.


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Pollastre, me recomiendas algún papertrading??? Y que sea gratis....



Controlo muy poco de los brokers nacionales (por no decir nada); mira a ver algún forero de los que sí trabajan en Expaña, seguramente te podrá orientar mejor que yo en el asunto del PT.


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> POSIBILIDAD muy a tener en cuenta.
> 
> ¿Es posible que Octubre haya sido en Septiembre, que el rally de Navidad sea en Octubre, the last guano en Noviembre y luego ya la subida Mulderiana hasta las elecciones USA?



La figura está ahí -lo cual no significa que esté completada, todavía podría marcar otro máximo, por ejemplo-, cuando confirme, tocará creérsela. En principio debería tener continuidad bajista, yo diría que para algunos meses y un buen tramo de precio. Como siempre, iremos viendo sobre la marcha.



Nico dijo:


> Estas maquinitas son la hostia. Ayer decía Claca que, para confirmar la figura la cotización de SAN no tenía que estar por abajo del cierre del día anterior y que, habían salido de la figura respetando esa circunstancia.
> 
> Pues bien... en la subasta de apertura abrieron a 6 (si, seis). Ni un paso atrás.
> 
> ...



Nico, sobre el BUND, aquí deberás confiar en lo que te digo, pues como he comentado me estoy callando un par de cosas, pero piensa que hace semanas que dije que muy probablemente tendríamos sustos con divergencias en el BUND, y ahí está, realizando una figura de techo a pesar del tema de Grecia y el culebrón europeo, es decir, tras una subida muy vertical frena justo cuando vienen las noticias bomba con gran potencial guanil. No tiene sentido. ¿O es que no es casual? Para mí no lo es, lo que me lleva a pensar que esta formación de giro que parece estar gestándose puede ser la buena. Hay que tener en cuenta estas circunstancias, porque la mayoría de veces las cosas son lo que parecen, es el ambiente el que nos distorsiona la percepción con ruido emocional.

El por qué estas cosas son así... pues es un poco de todo, máquinas, psicología, politiqueo, la luna , lo contrario de lo que hace Hannibal Lecter... Ahora en serio, especialmente hay inercia. Cuando en un punto ha entrado mucho dinero, lo lógico es que a partir de ahí el tema suba ¿no? Así pues, si en un nivel cae mucho papel, pero tras insistir la presión de las compras asfixia las ventas y el precio rompe la resistencia, es normal que esa fuerza catapulte el precio arriba, en una reacción relativamente proporcional al dinero metido y a la resistencia encontrada. La dinámica impulsista se basaría en este principio y el AT en general también bebe de esta idea.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> me recomiendas algún papertrading??? Y que sea gratis....



el Plus 500 funciona muy bien


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Atman, estoy percibiendo que se está pergeñando algo muy malo para los largos en la sesión de hoy (hablo de europa).
> 
> En algún momento de la sesión veo al DAX en 5470. Por supuesto que puedo estar equivocado y que lo lancen más arriba, pero lo veo menos probable.



Muchas gracias, lo tengo en cuenta. Voy a poner stops por la mitad de lo ganado y esperaré un poquito más.


----------



## Yo2k1 (29 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La figura está ahí -lo cual no significa que esté completada, todavía podría marcar otro máximo, por ejemplo-, cuando confirme, tocará creérsela. En principio debería tener continuidad bajista, yo diría que para algunos meses y un buen tramo de precio. Como siempre, iremos viendo sobre la marcha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdon por el resumen para "menos entendidos" (por no llamarme tonto) que voy a hacer, pero es que te he leido varias veces y no me he enterado bien.
Sigo lo del Bund desde que lo pusiste hace tiempo, los posibles escenarios, y crees confirmar que se esta desarrollando el que mas pensabamos, no?
O sea, entrada de dinero en el Bund como ha ido pasando, en plan refugio, bajada por lo tanto de su rentabilidad y posterior tramo de bajada de las bolsas un tiempo, para luego tocar suelo y girar al alza ya con subidas y normalizacion de la situacion? 
Mas o menos dicho a lo bestia y a grosso modo, ese podria ser el resumen?


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Perdon por el resumen para "menos entendidos" (por no llamarme tonto) que voy a hacer, pero es que te he leido varias veces y no me he enterado bien.
> Sigo lo del Bund desde que lo pusiste hace tiempo, los posibles escenarios, y crees confirmar que se esta desarrollando el que mas pensabamos, no?
> O sea, entrada de dinero en el Bund como ha ido pasando, en plan refugio, bajada por lo tanto de su rentabilidad y posterior tramo de bajada de las bolsas un tiempo, para luego tocar suelo y girar al alza ya con subidas y normalizacion de la situacion?
> Mas o menos dicho a lo bestia y a grosso modo, ese podria ser el resumen?



Correcto. Techo en el BUND, suelo en las bolsas. El "hasta cuando", pues a saber, eso sí que, en mi opinión, es prácticamente imposible de anticipar.

Hay que trabajar día a día, los milagros no existen en este mundo a menos que tengas la agenda telefónica de Don Pepito.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Otra vez la Ag.


----------



## Yo2k1 (29 Sep 2011)

He bajado el Plus500 ese del que hablais. Que tal lo veis para operar? Me ha parecido facil y sencillo y mas comodo que Renta 4, o el Broker de ING etc. Lo aconsejais? No hay problema con tarjetas, reembolsos, capital, etc? o algun problema con algo?


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

¿habemus festa?

Deutscher Bundestag: Mediathek des Deutschen Bundestages


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> He bajado el Plus500 ese del que hablais. Que tal lo veis para operar? Me ha parecido facil y sencillo y mas comodo que Renta 4, o el Broker de ING etc. Lo aconsejais? No hay problema con tarjetas, reembolsos, capital, etc? o algun problema con algo?



a nivel de gráficos es un poco cutre pero para lo demás va de coña, muy sencillo, ágil y te puedes poner corto, largo o lo que quieras, está en UK y por lo visto al operar desde allí no hay restricciones

yo no he tenido ningún problema


----------



## Honkler (29 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> He bajado el Plus500 ese del que hablais. Que tal lo veis para operar? Me ha parecido facil y sencillo y mas comodo que Renta 4, o el Broker de ING etc. Lo aconsejais? No hay problema con tarjetas, reembolsos, capital, etc? o algun problema con algo?



Ese es como IG Market?


----------



## Overlord (29 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿habemus festa?
> 
> Deutscher Bundestag: Mediathek des Deutschen Bundestages



hmmm el alemán no es lo mio ¿ que se cuentan los teutones y las teutonas?


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> hmmm el alemán no es lo mio ¿ que se cuentan los teutones y las teutonas?



más fácil

Eurozone crisis: live blog | The World | International affairs blog from the FT


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Sep 2011)

Holas, como hablábais del BUND:



> El desempleo en alemania baja del 7%
> 2011-09-29 10:05:00 Frente al 8% de hace un año
> Alemania sigue dando buenas noticias en relación al mercado laboral. En el mes de septiembre se crearon 26.000 nuevos empleos frente a una previsión de 8.000, según informa la oficina Federal de estadística, Destatis. Además, el dato del mes anterior se revisó al alza hasta 9.000 desde 8.000.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

raro, raro, el DAX y el Bund al alza.

Cuidado porque en cualquier momento van a meter un movimiento violento


----------



## Caos (29 Sep 2011)

Cuidado con las correlaciones...

El bund no es el único mercado de renta fija, y eventualmente hay saturación (intereses negativos) y mientras sigan aumentando las posiciones en *cash* o en otros activos igualmente líquidos no me fiaría mucho.

Por eso puede que se forme un canal que dure unos meses en algunos activos que están saturados mientras el dinero busca refugio en otros. Me extrañó la subida de demanda de munis hace unos días, pero tras analizarlo un poco tiene bastante sentido dada la saturación en otros mercados de renta fija. Además hay que estudiar la relación entre los diferentes productos, y la estructura de los mismos y la curva de tipos que es la que en última instancia va a marcar la vuelta a la renta variable. Y por último es clave ver la posición del euro respecto al dolar.


----------



## Yo2k1 (29 Sep 2011)

Despierta dijo:


> Ese es como IG Market?



Tiene una cuenta demo.Tardas 1 minuto en bajarla y en estar probandola.Es muy sencillo de usar, me parece muy facil.
Lo unico que no me gusta es eso de pagar con tarjeta y que te ingresen con tarjeta, aunque tambien tiene transferencia, etc.
Supongo que no tendra problemas y que los ingresos y pagos se haran con toda normalidad.
Ahora mismo ademas, regala 25 euros, segun pone en la web.
Pero vamos, me parece muy sencillo de usar, y vas viendo en todo momento cuanto ganas o pierdes, comisiones incluidas, etc.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Sep 2011)

Estoy mirando Plus500, ¿pero tiene muy pocos valores españoles, no?


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Otra vez la Ag.



Espero que lo estén disfrutando (muy fácil para ganar dinero).


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Cuidado con las correlaciones...
> 
> El bund no es el único mercado de renta fija, y eventualmente hay saturación (intereses negativos) y mientras sigan aumentando las posiciones en *cash* o en otros activos igualmente líquidos no me fiaría mucho.
> 
> Por eso puede que se forme un canal que dure unos meses en algunos activos que están saturados mientras el dinero busca refugio en otros. Me extrañó la subida de demanda de munis hace unos días, pero tras analizarlo un poco tiene bastante sentido dada la saturación en otros mercados de renta fija. Además hay que estudiar la relación entre los diferentes productos, y la estructura de los mismos y la curva de tipos que es la que en última instancia va a marcar la vuelta a la renta variable. Y por último es clave ver la posición del euro respecto al dolar.



Soy el primero que ha advertido del peligro de buscar correlaciones, pero es que en este momento tenemos las bolsas intentando un suelo y el BUND realizando un techo. ¿Tiene relación una cosa con otra? No necesariamente, ahora bien, es obvio que ambos factores sumarán si realmente vamos a ver un cambio en el guión.

Personalmente siempre analizo cada activo por separado, pero cuando se da el caso, hay que tener en cuenta las sinergias del mercado. Y ahora yo creo que se está dando


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Sep 2011)

Como contrapunto a la notica del desempleo que puse antes:


> Zona Euro: Confianza económica a la baja
> 2011-09-29 11:20:00 Servicios e industria lastran las cifras
> *El indicador del sentimiento económico de la Zona Euro se redujo en septiembre en 3,4 puntos hasta 95,0*, según los datos publicados hoy por Eurostat, la oficina de estadística de la Unión Europea. Esta disminución se debió a un deterioro generalizado en todos los sectores, con pérdidas de confianza particularmente marcadas en servicios e industria.
> 
> ...



Ahora ya, pase lo que pase, está todo descontado )


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Soy el primero que ha advertido del peligro de buscar correlaciones, pero es que en este momento tenemos las bolsas intentando un suelo y el BUND realizando un techo. *¿Tiene relación una cosa con otra?* No necesariamente, ahora bien, es obvio que ambos factores sumarán si realmente vamos a ver un cambio en el guión.
> 
> Personalmente siempre analizo cada activo por separado, pero cuando se da el caso, hay que tener en cuenta las sinergias del mercado. Y ahora yo creo que se está dando



Claro que si tiene que ver, lo que pasa es que la relación entre ambas puede tardar hasta meses. Ese es el peligro.


----------



## Dilbert (29 Sep 2011)

Amazon va a ser uno de los valores más al alza del Nasdaq en el último trimestre de este año.


----------



## The Hellion (29 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que lo estén disfrutando (muy fácil para ganar dinero).



Algún día, cuando aprenda a manejarme mínimamente, echaré de menos esta época de altibajos bestiales, supongo. 

Dejar pasar todas estas oportunidades es la penitencia que tengo que pagar por haber sido lo suficientemente idiota de no haberme tomado esto más en serio cuando pude o debí tomármelo.


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

Objetivo diario rebasado, estoy fuera. Adjunto los aparejos de pesca por si pueden ayudar a alguien:



Si hubiera "Smithson, Peponian & Co." por la votación en Alemania, sería tal vez una buena excusa para visitar ese 5690 solitario que nos queda por arriba.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Sep 2011)

A veces no se gana dinero por burros. Sabiendo que hoy es la votación y que un "Sí" dispara a los bancos franceses que están muy tocados y volátiles, no entiendo cómo narices no me puse ayer largo en BNP o Soc. Gen. con un stop del 2%. Si sale no pierdo un 2%, si sale sí, y era lo más probable... ya veis los resultados.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Algún día, cuando aprenda a manejarme mínimamente, echaré de menos esta época de altibajos bestiales, supongo.
> 
> Dejar pasar todas estas oportunidades es la penitencia que tengo que pagar por haber sido lo suficientemente idiota de no haberme tomado esto más en serio cuando pude o debí tomármelo.



Paciencia, hay mercado todos los días.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Sep 2011)

Estoy fastidiado con FCC.

Invierto ayer cuando subía un 2,XX%, y sin motivo aparente, las acciones se derrumban.

Hoy, sin motivo aparente, las acciones se disparan.

Vaya cachondeo. Vaya semanita llevo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Sep 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-la-reforma-del-fondo-de-rescate-europeo.html


calopez dijo:


> El Parlamento alemán ha aprobado por amplia mayoría la reforma del Fondo Europeo de Estabilidad Financiera (EFSF) que otorga nuevos poderes al fondo de rescate de 440.000 millones de euros para países endeudados, según fuentes parlamentarias. En concreto, 523 miembros del Bundestang han votado a favor de modificar el funcionamiento del fondo de rescate y ampliar su dotación, mientras que 85 han votado en contra y tres se han abstenido.


----------



## Nico (29 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Algún día, cuando aprenda a manejarme mínimamente, *echaré de menos esta época de altibajos bestiales*, supongo.
> 
> Dejar pasar todas estas oportunidades es la penitencia que tengo que pagar por haber sido lo suficientemente idiota de no haberme tomado esto más en serio cuando pude o debí tomármelo.



Amigo Hellion:

Créame que por los próximos años (tres al menos) verá TANTAS COSAS que, los días como hoy le parecerán un picnic de un parvulario la semana de la primavera.

Estamos en un momento "de cambio de fase" a nivel del orden establecido (financiero, político, energético, alimentario, poblacional).

Si cree que verá momentos "tranquilos" en los próximos años es que Ud. es un optimista extremo. :rolleye:


----------



## Nico (29 Sep 2011)

Muajajaja (con voz cavernosa):

Estos gráficos claquianos molan !!

Acabo de huir a tiempo de la bajada de SAN... espero no perderme un rebote -que esto está más mezclado y cruzado que las explicaciones de Claca sobre el Bund-


----------



## locoAC (29 Sep 2011)

Compañeros, siguiendo la evolución del BUND, al más puro estilo claquístico, quiero compartir con vosotros el siguiente pensamiento.

Claca está viendo si el bund ha tocado un techo, lo que podría suponer un suelo en la RV por correlación (dejo a un lado la validez de eso o no). Hoy el Bundestag va y aprueba soltar una pasta para "rescatar" a Grecia (es decir, para no poner en muy serios aprietos a ciertos bancos franceses/alemanes, porque todos sabemos que los griegos nos importan muy poco). La cuestión es... ¿eso no debería hacer subir el bund? De hecho, desde ayer en torno a media tarde, que la aprobación germana pareció darse por hecha, el bund lleva línea ascendente y se va alejando del nivel de 134,30 marcado por Claca como "zona de vuelta".

En resumen, yo veo al bund alcista tras lo de esta mañana, y a la RV bajista de nuevo.


----------



## Seren (29 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Muajajaja (con voz cavernosa):
> 
> Estos gráficos claquianos molan !!
> 
> Acabo de huir a tiempo de la bajada de SAN... espero no perderme un rebote -que esto está más mezclado y cruzado que las explicaciones de Claca sobre el Bund-



Ha sido culpa del Dax que ha hecho un amago de bajada ante la aprobación pero parece que todo va para arriba otra vez.

Edito: el dax no sabe donde va


----------



## Nico (29 Sep 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Ha sido culpa del Dax que ha hecho un amago de bajada ante la aprobación pero parece que *todo va para arriba* otra vez.



::

Por ahora anda "cusi cusa"... no lo veo subiendo con muchas energías (aunque está en un canalillo ascendente tonteando dentro del mismo).


----------



## Seren (29 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> ::
> 
> Por ahora anda "cusi cusa"... no lo veo subiendo con muchas energías (aunque está en un canalillo ascendente tonteando dentro del mismo).



Si, ya me he fijado, estaba editando, por ahora no parece que les haga mucha gracia que tengan que pagar el doble, ya veremos....


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En el DAX tenemos pendiente una visita a los 5470 en la sesión de hoy.



Sigo teniendo pendiente tocar ese nivel. La evolución de toda la mañana ha sido muy curiosa porque, en mi opinión, han estado distribuyendo toda la mañana con un movimiento muy forzado por la aprobación alemana.

Sin ese sostén, debe ir para abajo.

Cuidado


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que lo estén disfrutando (muy fácil para ganar dinero).



No espero más, +86 pipos a la buchaca.


----------



## Nico (29 Sep 2011)

Cuando lo dijiste esta mañana el DAX estaba TAN LEJOS de allí que me lo tomé a chiste. Ahora no anda muy alejado.

Aprovechando tus dotes de clarividencia... qué te olfateas para mañana ?, venimos pepones o bajones ?


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Cuando lo dijiste esta mañana el DAX estaba TAN LEJOS de allí que me lo tomé a chiste. Ahora no anda muy alejado.
> 
> Aprovechando tus dotes de clarividencia... qué te olfateas para mañana ?, venimos pepones o bajones ?



Todavía queda mucho trecho para llegar hasta ahí. La sesión ha sido peligrosa durante toda la mañana en el DAX ....

A días vista, preveo guano pero no soy capaz de acertar si va a ser mañana o no. Trae más a cuenta buscar pautas técnicas limpias y subirse al tren (en este sentido la Ag lo está haciendo de manual en las últimas sesiones).

Suerte.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Sep 2011)

estoy con bertok, veo mas posibilidades de guano q de subida, es mas........creo q si no hubiera votado hoy alemania, ya estariamos un 1% por debajo de donde estamos ahora

los cierres USA de los ultimos dias han sido rojos, y pase lo q pase, no se nos olvide, sera con USA como compañero de viaje y con ellos al volante (excepto si peta grecia, q entonces ya si puede q hagamos un desacople temporal)


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> estoy con bertok, veo mas posibilidades de guano q de subida, es mas........creo q si no hubiera votado hoy alemania, ya estariamos un 1% por debajo de donde estamos ahora
> 
> los cierres USA de los ultimos dias han sido rojos, y pase lo q pase, no se nos olvide, sera con USA como compañero de viaje y con ellos al volante (excepto si peta grecia, q entonces ya si puede q hagamos un desacople temporal)



en el DAX he estdo toda la mañana interpretando techos expansivos .....

Los cabrones lo han seguido subiendo con zig-zag y sin respetar ni techos ni suelos menores.


----------



## Disolucion (29 Sep 2011)

Han prolongado la prohibicion de cortos
http://www.cnmv.es/\loultimo\short selling 28 09 11 Espa.pdf

Su puta madre.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Sep 2011)

uy, yo tambien hablaba del DAX en mi comentario, el ibex es un mercado histerico q todo lo exagera  

de todas maneras estamos cerca de los maximos, entrar corto en estos niveles no seria tanta locura (dios, me siento como atman  )


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Sep 2011)

Dilbert dijo:


> Amazon va a ser uno de los valores más al alza del Nasdaq en el último trimestre de este año.



por?... explica más


----------



## Nico (29 Sep 2011)

Están por lanzar una tableta para competir con el iPad. Los analistas estiman que, con la potencia vendedora del Amazon, tendrá un gran impacto.

La tableta es ANDROID pero con una interfase totalmente propia de Amazon (creo que es un error). De todos modos será 'rooteable' con un poco de ganas por parte de la comunidad Android.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> en el DAX he estdo toda la mañana interpretando techos expansivos .....
> 
> Los cabrones lo han seguido subiendo con zig-zag y sin respetar ni techos ni suelos menores.



una pregunta no relacionada con el dax, sino con la plata 

¿los cabr**** no estan haciendo lo mismo bajado/subiendo en zig-zag pero *si respectando techos y suelos*?

PD : perdona, una figurita expansiva del dax no vendría mal::


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Sep 2011)

::
dios mio, de nuevo somos la locomotora europea


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes,

por lo que veo necesitamos mas madera para sacar del rojo a la cerdada europea


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2011)

Yo me andaría con cuidado porque puede haber movimiento tanto a las 14:30 como a las 16:00 y el único que gana ya se sabe...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2011)

Por cierto esto sigue en el pozo

Man Group Plc: LON:EMG quotes & news - Google Finance

-5,3% hoy, más de 30% en dos días

Una joya para los cortos


----------



## The Hellion (29 Sep 2011)

Hablaban ustedes antes de correlaciones. Yo he descubierto una entre AMD y Zeltia. Las dos funcionan a base de vaporware, y claro, eso genera flatulencias. 

7,11 --> 5,50 en diez días ::::

Do I need to say more?

Menudo master en value, contrarian y GARP investment que me he sacado.

Le agradeceré que me expida el correspondiente certificado, si tiene un rato, Sr. Tonuel.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Están por lanzar una tableta para competir con el iPad. Los analistas estiman que, con la potencia vendedora del Amazon, tendrá un gran impacto.
> 
> La tableta es ANDROID pero con una interfase totalmente propia de Amazon (creo que es un error). De todos modos será 'rooteable' con un poco de ganas por parte de la comunidad Android.



Amazon es la burbuja de las burbujas (con permiso de apple).


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta no relacionada con el dax, sino con la plata
> 
> ¿los cabr**** no estan haciendo lo mismo bajado/subiendo en zig-zag pero *si respectando techos y suelos*?
> 
> PD : perdona, una figurita expansiva del dax no vendría mal::



La Ag lleva días resptando de forma clara la formación de canales intradiarios.

Respecto al DAX, fíjate en las formaciones de 07:30 - 10:00 y de 10:00 - 12:00 en rango de minutos.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2011)

Otra que bien anda....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-nivel-mas-bajo-desde-que-esta-en-bolsa.html


----------



## locojaen (29 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo me andaría con cuidado porque puede haber movimiento *tanto a las 14:30* como a las 16:00 y el único que gana ya se sabe...



clavado en el minuto exacto... ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2011)




----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Cuando lo dijiste esta mañana el DAX estaba TAN LEJOS de allí que me lo tomé a chiste. Ahora no anda muy alejado.
> 
> Aprovechando tus dotes de clarividencia... qué te olfateas para mañana ?, venimos pepones o bajones ?



Agua ...

Los 5540 se muestra intratables a la baja y tras este nuevo tirón al alza, la visita a los 5470 pierde probabilidades (salvo que nos eche una mano el SP lo cual es bastante dificil).

Sin embargo, que las ramas no nos impidan ver el bosque .......


----------



## Nico (29 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo me andaría con cuidado porque puede haber movimiento tanto a las 14:30 como a las 16:00 y el único que gana ya se sabe...



Pepitoria:

Perdona mi ignorancia. Tengo en claro "qué" pasa a las 16 hs (abren los yanquis) pero no tengo en claro "qué" pasaba a las 14.30 hs.

En efecto, todo saltó a esa hora pero... qué había ?


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Leyendo a Cárpatos, parece que hemos descubierto la pólvora ::

Anden con cuidado, están afilando el cuchillo.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Pepitoria:
> 
> Perdona mi ignorancia. Tengo en claro "qué" pasa a las 16 hs (abren los yanquis) pero no tengo en claro "qué" pasaba a las 14.30 hs.
> 
> En efecto, todo saltó a esa hora pero... qué había ?



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Pepitoria:
> 
> Perdona mi ignorancia. Tengo en claro "qué" pasa a las 16 hs (abren los yanquis) pero no tengo en claro "qué" pasaba a las 14.30 hs.
> 
> En efecto, todo saltó a esa hora pero... qué había ?



Una de las cosas buenas que tiene la páginas de Cárpatos. Se lo posteo.




<====================> JUEVES 29 <====================> 

* A las 14.30: 

- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES. 

Dato previo: 423.000. Previsión: 420.000. 
Valoración: 3. 

Repercusión en bolsa: se quiere lo más bajo posible para volver a mostrar fortaleza en el mercado de trabajo. 

*A las 14.30: 

- PIB DEL SEGUNDO TRIMESTRE final. 

Dato previo: +1%. Previsión: +1,2%. 

PCE PRICE INDEX SUBYACENTE: 
Dato previo: +2,2%. Previsión: 2,2%. 

PCE PRICE INDEX DEFLACTOR: 
Dato previo: +2,5%. Previsión: +2,4%. 

Valoración: 4-5. 
Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo. Ambos prestarán mucha atención al PCE price index que llega con este dato. Ambos lo quieren bajo. Igualmente se vigila el deflactor. 

* A las 16.00: 

- PENDING HOME SALES de agosto. 

Dato previo: -1,3%. Previsión: -1,3%. 

Valoración: 5. 
Repercusión en bolsa: El mercado lo mirará atentamente dado el temor a que el enfriamiento inmobiliario sea excesivo, en otros tiempos no se miraba mucho pero la actualidad con todos los problemas del sector está siendo un dato a considerar.


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Pepitoria:
> 
> Perdona mi ignorancia. Tengo en claro "qué" pasa a las 16 hs (abren los yanquis) pero no tengo en claro "qué" pasaba a las 14.30 hs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2011)

los datos han sido mejor de lo previsto, esta semana no tendremos guano.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2011)

Señores cuando comienza octubre? Tengan claro este punto, es muy importante. Sera en octubre lo dijo el profeta :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2011)

hubiera sido el dia perfecto para sacar loterias a bolsa. jaja


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Seguimos con la Ag. Hagan juego ....


----------



## MariscosRecio (29 Sep 2011)

ESPERAMOS RECORTE DE RATING ESPAÑA EN 3-6 MESES


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Objetivo diario rebasado, estoy fuera. Adjunto los aparejos de pesca por si pueden ayudar a alguien:
> 
> 
> 
> *Si hubiera "Smithson, Peponian & Co." por la votación en Alemania, sería tal vez una buena excusa para visitar ese 5690 solitario que nos queda por arriba*.





bertok dijo:


> Sigo teniendo pendiente tocar ese nivel. La evolución de toda la mañana ha sido muy curiosa porque, en mi opinión, han estado *distribuyendo *toda la mañana con un movimiento muy forzado por la aprobación alemana.
> 
> Sin ese sostén, debe ir *para abajo.*
> 
> Cuidado





pipoapipo dijo:


> *estoy con bertok, veo mas posibilidades de guano q de subida*





pipoapipo dijo:


> uy, yo tambien hablaba del DAX en mi comentario, el ibex es un mercado histerico q todo lo exagera
> 
> *de todas maneras estamos cerca de los maximos, entrar corto en estos niveles no seria tanta locura* (dios, me siento como atman  )





Miren que les tengo cariño, y considero que son Uds. encantadores. Pero miren también que pueden llegar a ser cabezones.

Vamos a ver, ¿qué parte del número "5690" es la que no se entiende? 

Unas horas después del aviso, veamos la situación:




Sobradamente saben Uds. que en los canales y niveles mandan las matemáticas, no los periódicos ni la página de Cárpatos... y mucho menos los estúpidos políticos europeos... por favor, no se dejen engañar. 

Siempre lo mismo: los datos siguen al canal, no el canal a los datos.


----------



## sirpask (29 Sep 2011)

Jojo interesante USA Vs ALE ... uno sube .. otro baja... a quien hará caso el Ibex?


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores cuando comienza octubre? Tengan claro este punto, es muy importante. Sera en octubre lo dijo el profeta :XX: :XX: :XX:



el lunes es dia 3 de octubre, las bolsas peponeando..., todo cuadra ::


----------



## Nico (29 Sep 2011)

Malvado Pollastre !!, tiene la *MAQUINITA !!*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2011)

:no: Alemania sube gracias al ibex 

No queda madera pero se intentara que usa suba.


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Sep 2011)

Pollastre,, como ves las materias primas?, asi por arriba, o es un tema que no tocas.


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Sep 2011)

*DAX*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2011)

Que bonito seria el cuento de romper el 8800 y tirarlo para la segunda semana de octubre ver minimos anuales, seria un deleite para los burbujos. Va, dejo de soñar, y me pongo a lo mio...


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sobradamente saben Uds. que en los canales y niveles mandan las matemáticas, no los periódicos ni la página de Cárpatos... y mucho menos los estúpidos políticos europeos... por favor, no se dejen engañar.
> 
> Siempre lo mismo: los datos siguen al canal, no el canal a los datos.



Cuando veo a todos los vendedores de crece pelo que van por ahí de gurús vendiendo "cursos de bolsa" de ocho horas a 2000€ y le leo a usted, no puedo más que quitarme el sombrero.
Si algún día se le pasa por la cabeza realizar un training póngame en lista, sólo le pido que incluya durante el curso ese Redwine-break diario que realiza.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2011)

como le gusta que seamos la locomotora de europa Sr. chinito...


----------



## MariscosRecio (29 Sep 2011)

Vaya papel! operacion gacela "la gacela soy yo claro"
me he metido esta mañana con 500 acciones de telefonicas en corto vendidas a 14,27.
que me recomendais??
Agunto el temporal ! yo creo que esto tiene que petar para abajo.

Gracias


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que bonito seria el cuento de romper el 8800 y tirarlo para la segunda semana de octubre ver minimos anuales, seria un deleite para los burbujos. Va, dejo de soñar, y me pongo a lo mio...



se está poniendo ud en plan trader apocalíptico..., dentro de nada le veremos hacer entrevistar por la tele ::


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Miren que les tengo cariño, y considero que son Uds. encantadores. Pero miren también que pueden llegar a ser cabezones.
> 
> Vamos a ver, ¿qué parte del número "5690" es la que no se entiende?
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: pero no me ha costado ni un leuro, la Ag se está comportando mucho mejor. Los movimientos de esta mañana en el DAX no me han gustado nada de nada.

Su máquina rules !!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Vaya papel! operacion gacela "la gacela soy yo claro"
> me he metido esta mañana con 500 acciones de telefonicas en corto vendidas a 14,27.
> que me recomendais??
> Agunto el temporal ! yo creo que esto tiene que petar para abajo.
> ...



Permítame la licencia. Puede que acierte usted con la tendencia, pero puede haberse equivocado con el momento. Recuerde que quien lleva razón es el mercado...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Sep 2011)

¿Nadie largo en FCC?
Yo he entrado en SAN a 6,07, jur jur jur, aunque todavía tengo unas compradas a 6,97...


----------



## MariscosRecio (29 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Permítame la licencia. Puede que acierte usted con la tendencia, pero puede haberse equivocado con el momento. Recuerde que quien lleva razón es el mercado...




Que harías en mi lugar una vez hecha la operación?


----------



## faraico (29 Sep 2011)

Lo siento por si alguien sigue en AMD

AMD5.52-0.63-10.24%

Benditos stop loss


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Que harías en mi lugar una vez hecha la operación?



El Sr. Claca y su padawan Sr. Nico te podrían _aconsejar_ mejor que yo, pero si miras la gráfica de TLF en escala horaria tiene una resistencia importante en 14,6x. ¿Que llegue hasta ahi? qui lo sà. ¿puedes aguantar el tirón?


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Miren que les tengo cariño, y considero que son Uds. encantadores. Pero miren también que pueden llegar a ser cabezones.
> 
> Vamos a ver, ¿qué parte del número "5690" es la que no se entiende?
> 
> ...



juro que jamás dudaré de su palabra, pero sea tan amable de pasa r mañana por aquí, a ilustrarnos con su sabiduria
llevo una semana dejando de ganar un pastizal, bueno para usted no::
repetiré está noche no debo de tener miedo ......
los foreros (usted uno de ellos) de este foro son mis pastores, nada me falta ...........
::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2011)

Alguien decia algo del sp, ahi lo tienen le dejamos que se ponga por delante, como gesto de compañerismo entre hermanos, pero teniendo en todo momento claro quien es el lider y motor de esta subida.


----------



## Clander (29 Sep 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Nadie largo en FCC?
> Yo he entrado en SAN a 6,07, jur jur jur, aunque todavía tengo unas compradas a 6,97...



¿Podría algún gurú forero explicar que esta pasando en FCC?. Estas bajadas y subidas del 25% son raras raras......Hablan las malas lenguas de cambios accionariales, pero yo no se.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Sep 2011)

Tócate las narices con FCC...

Y yo voy y pierdo dinero ayer poniéndome largo con ellos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Sep 2011)

fuera de metrovacesa.... ahora a esperar por SAN e iberia


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> *juro que jamás dudaré de su palabra*, pero sea tan amable de pasa r mañana por aquí, a ilustrarnos con su sabiduria
> llevo una semana dejando de ganar un pastizal, bueno para usted no::
> repetiré está noche no debo de tener miedo ......
> los foreros (usted uno de ellos) de este foro son mis pastores, nada me falta ...........
> ::



Lo suscribo palabra por palabra. :Aplauso:

Veía que el DAX no llegaba, que el IBEX se desinflaba, que me tenía que ir, y me salí de SAN en 6,16 sobre las 14.00, luego patapumparriba, el DAX tocando los 5700 y el SAN casi un 2% arriba. (Menos mal que tengo objetivos modestos y los cubrí aún entrando en 6,05)

En fin, a ver si cambio ya de broker y puedo empezar a dejar correr las ganancias con confianza, que con Openbank no me atrevo después de los últimos fallos.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Sep 2011)

tranquilo sr pollastre, me como un owned como la catedral de burgos pero hoy no entre al final, estaba esperando por debajo de 5530 en el DAX cuando escribia eso y como no rompio pues nada, en la orilla

de todas maneras ya sabe usted q me suele ir regulin cuando le sigo 

y para darle la razon en lo de terco...... yo veo en el DAX un doble techo, aunq el S&P esta como epileptico y ni confirma guano ni giro..... (es mi opinion gacelera)


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Miren que les tengo cariño, y considero que son Uds. encantadores. Pero miren también que pueden llegar a ser cabezones.
> 
> Vamos a ver, ¿qué parte del número "5690" es la que no se entiende?
> 
> ...



Pues lo cierto es que también lo dije yo ayer al cierre, que hoy tocaba pepón en escena y parece que se distrajeron todos con el mini-guano del S&P 

Hombres de poca fe...


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Sep 2011)

El Dax descarrila


----------



## Janus (29 Sep 2011)

En gráfico diario, yo al SP no lo veo alcista.


----------



## James Bond (29 Sep 2011)

¿Como veis AMD con el bajon que ha metido hoy? Ahora esta cerca del mínimo de los ultimos 2 años.

Sabiendo que el mes que viene presentan nuevos procesadores y que en principio en breve (1 o 2 meses) también sacarán su nueva gama de GPUs sin competencia.

¿O creeis que seguirá bajando?


Saludos.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Sep 2011)

sr pollastre, no cante solo los niveles superiores, cante alguno inferior  q tenemos tiempo para visitarlos aun


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Sep 2011)

Bueno, bueno, ¿qué se ha roto? (Además de los suelos de los canales que seguía hoy... :: )

Estoy por entrar, pero me voy a quedar quietecito hasta que no vea donde para de cavar el gif de Guybrush. (Por cierto, no le dije ayer pero me parece buenísimo, intento jugar al MI de vez en cuando y siempre me parece nuevo)


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Sep 2011)

Parece que hoy no a pasado nada, volvemos al inicio, Insert Coin (Día AtrapaGacelas a mas no poder)


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> El Dax descarrila



sólo el dax?

hasta el rabo todo es toro... ::
se veia claro que ese subidón del S&P por un dato bueno no era real, tenia que bajar tarde o temprano. Volvemos al inicio 

(y bajando) ::


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> sólo el dax?
> 
> hasta el rabo todo es toro... ::




eso es lo malo :´( apesta a guano pero no ha roto realmente nada aun......... seguro q cuando cerremos aqui los gUSAnos bajan un 3% intradia ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Sep 2011)

Lo de FCC es una estafa...


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2011)

¿Otra vez a buscar los 8450c del Ibex? Es el cuento de nunca acabar :


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo de FCC es una estafa...



Joder, un 15% casi, brutal.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo de FCC es una estafa...





Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder, un 15% casi, brutal.



¿Le meterían unos cortitos al cierre de cara a mañana? :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2011)

vaya CHICHARRO FCC, que nivel maribel, de locos.

Mis brotes verdes continuan muy verdes.


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Sep 2011)

No se nos puede olvidar la principal premisa que llevamos estos últimos meses

*Datos Malos: subida
Datos Buenos: bajada*

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2011)

James Bond dijo:


> ¿Como veis AMD con el bajon que ha metido hoy? Ahora esta cerca del mínimo de los ultimos 2 años.
> 
> Sabiendo que el mes que viene presentan nuevos procesadores y que en principio en breve (1 o 2 meses) también sacarán su nueva gama de GPUs sin competencia.
> 
> ...



cuidadin con intentar coger el cuchillo mientras cae...

Nos honra con su octavo post en 2 años ::


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cuidadin con intentar coger el cuchillo mientras cae...



creo que ya está en el suelo, ahora ya se puede coger... ::


----------



## The Hellion (29 Sep 2011)

James Bond dijo:


> ¿Como veis AMD con el bajon que ha metido hoy? Ahora esta cerca del mínimo de los ultimos 2 años.
> 
> Sabiendo que el mes que viene presentan nuevos procesadores y que en principio en breve (1 o 2 meses) también sacarán su nueva gama de GPUs sin competencia.
> 
> ...



Pues mire, me voy a desahogar. 

En el spoiler le expongo mis apreciaciones sobre el valor y los fundamentos de la empresa, pero creo que debería bastar con el comentario que me hizo un forero cuando dije que había invertido en AMD (a 7,11 $) hace diez días: 

Posteó una gráfica y dijo: puede bajar hasta 6:00, y si no para ahí, después solo queda el averno. 

En definitiva: yo no volvería a invertir ahí ni con su dinero. 



Spoiler



AMD (junto con su spin-off, Global Foundries) llevan un año anunciando los nuevos chips para servidores y afirmando que tanto esos chips como los nuevos fusion (llano) se van a fabricar sin problemas. 

Adicionalmente, AMD ha estado sin CEO y acaba de nombrar a uno nuevo, a la vez que se han marchado dos VPs. La renovación de la directiva empieza a cobrar más sentido ahora que resulta que todo lo que han estado prometiendo en los últimos nueve meses se está viniendo abajo. 

Ayer, en el momento de la verdad, han tenido que emitir una especie de profit warning, culpando a Global Foundries de no ser capaces de fabricar los chips esos que no daban problemas. 

Además, los supuestos chips nuevos para servidores (Bulldozer) han resultado ser una mierda, tal y como han sido presentados. Puede que con retoques mejoren, pero hoy por hoy son peores que los Phenom anteriores, por no hablar de los de Intel. 

Por otra parte, a causa de esos problemas de fabricación, no están pudiendo atender todos los pedidos de chips con GPU integrada.

El equity story seguirá siendo bueno, pero es que se están quedando sin credibilidad:

Es verdad que ahora subcontratan la producción a su spin-off, con lo cual deberían ser más ágiles. Lo que no cuentan es que hasta ahora han estado pagando por todos los chips que se fabricaban, funcionasen o no, con lo cual era como hacerlos in-house. Por otra parte, sólo Global Foundries (además de intel) tiene licencia para fabricar chips x86, con lo cual, aunque AMD quisiera llevarse la producción a otro subcontratista, no podría. 

Sus chips con GPU integrado son muy buenos, consumen muy poco, y deberían estar en todos los notebooks y entry-level PCs que se fabriquen... lo que pasa es que no son capaces de atender los pedidos, por esos problemas de producción que no existen. 

Este era el trimestre de empezar a ingresar beneficios con los nuevos procesadores, para financiar la tan cacareada entrada en el sector de los tablets y posiblemente en la telefonía móvil. Sobre el papel, tienen los conocimientos necesarios, pero no los están sabiendo ejecutar. 

Para cuando resuelvan todos estos problemas, Intel seguirá teniendo cubierto el segmento superior y medio del mercado, y probablemente habrá empezado a atacar de nuevo al segmento de entrada. 

Como he dicho en un post anterior, los hermanos gemelos de Zeltia. Siempre están a punto de convertirse en una máquina de beneficios. La palabra clave es a punto de.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> sr pollastre, no cante solo los niveles superiores, cante alguno inferior  q tenemos tiempo para visitarlos aun



muy buena la puntualización


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> creo que ya está en el suelo, ahora ya se puede coger... ::



snif snif, huelo a inversor a largo ::


----------



## The Hellion (29 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> creo que ya está en el suelo, ahora ya se puede coger... ::



No crea. Le darán una patada y se caerá por el balcón abajo...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Le meterían unos cortitos al cierre de cara a mañana? :fiufiu:



Me lo planteo, pero ni en Ig Markets, ni en Interdin, dejan.

Entré ayer en FCC cuando subía un 2,XX%, y sin motivo especial, comenzó a caer (vendí con pérdidas de 1k), cuando el resto de valores subían. Y hoy esto...


----------



## atman (29 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> que no es eso... les recuerdo que ayer a la noche me quede largo en eur y sp. y tengo "cierto margen" para aguantar la incertidumbre de la noticia. En el eur entré en 1,3537 y en el SP en 1153.
> 
> Edito: por si no ha quedado bastante claro, lo que ando pensando es si recojo cierro posición y trinco la pasta, o si dejo correr la avaricia....
> 
> Re-edito: decidido, dejo correr las ganancias. Lo difícil lo hice ayer. Stops para la mitad de las ganancias y estar atento por si intentan "algo".



Pues, lo de siempre, al final no he podido estar atento. Acabo de llegar y los stops me han dejado así. 
1,3537 >>>> 1,3660 y 1153 >>>> 1170

Si lo pienso, no creo que habiendo estado todo el rato pendiente lo hubiera hecho mejor. Especialmente en el eur. Y eso que su SL no ha saltado por muy poco!!

Ahora me tengooo que volver a marchar y no sé lo que me van a enredar... así que, realmente, hoy no tomo posición. A ver al cierre...

La plata me está tentando señor Bertok, pero he tenido alguna "mala experiencia" y... en fín, ahora no, ya veremos... Saludos y buenas plusvis!!


----------



## faraico (29 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me lo planteo, pero ni en Ig Markets, ni en Interdin, dejan.
> 
> Entré ayer en FCC cuando subía un 2,XX%, y sin motivo especial, comenzó a caer (vendí con pérdidas de 1k), cuando el resto de valores subían. Y hoy esto...



1K se refiere a 1000 euros?

Joder, pues si llega a coger la subida se paga unas buenas vacaciones.

Anímese, otra vez será


----------



## faraico (29 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Liquidación masiva de posiciones fondos de cobertura en USA.



Eso es cristiano que es??

Que se están deshaciendo CDS de USA??


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cuando veo a todos los vendedores de crece pelo que van por ahí de gurús vendiendo "cursos de bolsa" de ocho horas a 2000€ y le leo a usted, no puedo más que quitarme el sombrero.
> Si algún día se le pasa por la cabeza realizar un training póngame en lista, sólo le pido que incluya durante el curso ese Redwine-break diario que realiza.




Si yo fuera Ud.... y si algún día me viera acercarme ofreciéndole un curso de training... no andaría, sino que _saldría corriendo_.

Le daré mi opinión, que no tiene por qué coincidir con la verdad, pero al menos es lo que yo pienso: el training es el recurso de los traders fracasados, incapaces de gestionar su propio dinero y obtener beneficios recurrentes.

¿Por qué diablos iba yo, o cualquiera, a ponerme a dar cursos o vender mis técnicas, si tan buenas fueran? Bastaría con coger unas decenas de miles de euros (aunque no los tenga, si tan bueno soy, no debe temblarme el pulso a la hora de pedirlos prestados si fuera necesario) y hala, a ganar pasta.

Por eso le digo - insisto, es sólo mi opinión - que cuando alguien intente venderle algo relacionado con los mercados (señales, cursos, sistemas, atatangugús...) no ande... sino corra.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Liquidación masiva de posiciones fondos de cobertura en USA.



cuenta más ....


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Liquidación masiva de posiciones fondos de cobertura en USA.



Cuéntenos mas


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> 1K se refiere a 1000 euros?
> 
> Joder, pues si llega a coger la subida se paga unas buenas vacaciones.
> 
> Anímese, otra vez será



1000 euros, si señor. Me ha ido todo al revés esta semana.


----------



## James Bond (29 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cuidadin con intentar coger el cuchillo mientras cae...
> 
> Nos honra con su octavo post en 2 años ::



Sí, es mejor esperar a que se estabilize un poco, pero lo mismo que ya lleva una bajada del 12% cuando menos te lo esperas te mete un subidón del 20%. Por ahora no me la jugaré pero seguiré el valor de cerca, esperaré a la salida de las nuevas CPUs a ver como reacciona el mercado. Pero vamos es en estos casos cuando hay que estar al acecho, con las grandes bajadas. 

En lo referente a su último comentario soy más de leer que de postear, también tengo que decir que el foro ha metido un bajon de calidad desde el 2009 brutal, lo que también ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> 1000 euros, si señor. Me ha ido todo al revés esta semana.



En todo caso, le honra reconocer sus pérdidas en público; un detalle de agradecer.

Tenga fuerte, nunca llueve eternamente.


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Liquidación masiva de posiciones fondos de cobertura en USA.



¿eso son fondos que protegen contra caídas en bolsa?

Si los están liquidando es que vamos a subir ¿no?

Aunque esperaré a la respuesta.


----------



## James Bond (29 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues mire, me voy a desahogar.
> 
> En el spoiler le expongo mis apreciaciones sobre el valor y los fundamentos de la empresa, pero creo que debería bastar con el comentario que me hizo un forero cuando dije que había invertido en AMD (a 7,11 $) hace diez días:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por su comentario, en mi opinión si se pega el ostiazo padre será el mejor momento para comprar.

Puede que los CPUs le salgan rana (quizá hay que esperar a la segunda revisión como paso con phenom) pero últimamente en GPUs lo están haciendo muy bien y cuando saquen la serie 7000 estarán solos en el mercado si no se retrasan mucho.

De todas formas seguiré el valor muy de cerca.

Saludos.


----------



## Caos (29 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Eso es cristiano que es??
> 
> Que se están deshaciendo CDS de USA??



Nope, los grandes están soltando gran parte de acciones que tienen en compañías, y no de las débiles precisamente, posicioens en compañías sólidas. > 1.000 mill. de saldo negativo intradía en poco rato.

Siendo final trimestral y con la cantidad de dinero que se está retirando de los fondos tienen que empezar a liquidar claro. En pocas palabras: el dinero sigue saliendo de la bolsa por patas y rapidito. Pinta malamente cara a la semana que viene el SP500.



Mulder dijo:


> ¿eso son fondos que protegen contra caídas en bolsa?
> 
> Si los están liquidando es que vamos a subir ¿no?
> 
> Aunque esperaré a la respuesta.



Se protegen hasta donde pueden, que empieza a ser poco porque los premiums cada vez son más caros, más bien yo diría que hemos empezado la cadena: liquidación -> caída de precios -> margin calls / desapalancamiento -> caída de precios -> más venta por pánico.

Pero a saber lo que puede suceder con esta locura de bolsa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2011)

Los fondos de cobertura, son los hedge funds, asi que si sacan dinero malo malito.


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Pollastre,, como ves las materias primas?, asi por arriba, o es un tema que no tocas.



Lo siento, Diegol07... honestamente, no tengo ni la más remota idea de materias primas (yo únicamente trabajo derivados sobre índices).


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si yo fuera Ud.... y si algún día me viera acercarme ofreciéndole un curso de training... no andaría, sino que _saldría corriendo_.
> 
> Le daré mi opinión, que no tiene por qué coincidir con la verdad, pero al menos es lo que yo pienso: el training es el recurso de los traders fracasados, incapaces de gestionar su propio dinero y obtener beneficios recurrentes.
> 
> ...




Correctísimo. Siempre he pensado que si tengo un sistema para hacerme rico que necesidad tengo en vender mi sistema para ganar dinero si ya soy rico (de ahí lo de vendedores de crecepelo) ::

Yo simplemente le mostraba mi disponibilidad a aprender si usted alguna vez quiere legar su conocimiento  ..... bueno, y mi dispobilidad a compartir un buen vino :


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ..... bueno, y mi dispobilidad a compartir un buen vino :




_Andacó cagoentó_ ... haber empezado por ahí


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2011)

Señor Pollastre he podido coger un corto del daxie en su nivel cielo de hoy, y ha rendido bien. No creo que necesite que nadie le invite a una cerveza, pero esta tarde brindare una por usted, asi le honro y llego mas tajao a casa.

No me dejan ponerme corto en FCC, a ver si mañana puedo y entro un poquito. Me encanta ir corto en chicharros.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Sep 2011)

¿Habéis visto el volumen en subasta del SAN?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pollastre he podido coger un corto del daxie en su nivel cielo de hoy, y ha rendido bien. No creo que necesite que nadie le invite a una cerveza, pero esta tarde brindare una por usted, asi le honro y llego mas tajao a casa.
> 
> No me dejan ponerme corto en FCC, a ver si mañana puedo y entro un poquito. Me encanta ir corto en chicharros.



Ni en Ig Markets ni en Interdin se puede... si consigues hacerlo, por favor comunícalo.


----------



## Janus (29 Sep 2011)

Vienen caidas cercanas, al menos que en las dos próximas velas diarias lo arreglen.
Ver eurodolar y SP. El DAX se sumaría, obviamente. Es un índice pelota que obedece al jefe.


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario ligeramente negativo.

La jornada ha tenido dos fases, una alcista desde el inicio de la sesión hasta las 14:30 aproximadamente y que ha tenido su cénit con una orden de unos 100 contratos hacia las 12:10. A partir de las 14:30 han empezado a descargar con cierta fuerza, soltando unos 136 contratos a las 16:30, que han inaugurado el saldo negativo del día, y otros 108 contratos a las 16:40 aunque en la última media hora han tratado de equilibrarlo un poco pero sin volumen significativo.

A pesar de todo en subasta han comprado bastante.

En resumen parece que ya no hay gasolina y esperan que no subamos mucho más excepto para el gap de mañana que debería ser alcista, en el precio nos hemos quedado más cerca de máximos que de mínimos pero con dudas, así que probablemente mañana acabaremos bajando pero no al principio.


----------



## Clander (29 Sep 2011)

Tendra esto algo quever con el disparate de FCC:

FCC presta su 5% de autocartera para poder obtener financiación - elConfidencial.com

A ver si alguien nos ilumina.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2011)

Mañan lo volvere a probar y ya le digo si he podido o no.


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> una cerveza, pero esta tarde brindare una por usted, asi le honro y llego mas tajao a casa.




¿Es una Gordon (10º), Optimo Bruno (10º), Trappiste Rocherfort (11º), Kwak (11º) o Biere Du Demon (12º) ?

Porque si con una birra llega Ud. tajado a casa, cuando le cojamos por banda el Sr. MarketMaker y un servidor de Ud. en un bar, va a llegar a su casa queriendo ponerse largo en Bankia con todo lo gordo :XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vienen caidas cercanas, al menos que en las dos próximas velas diarias lo arreglen.
> Ver eurodolar y SP. El DAX se sumaría, obviamente. Es un índice pelota que obedece al jefe.



¿podrías ilustrarlo con un gráfico, por ejemplo sp?


----------



## Nico (29 Sep 2011)

*jakealrey:*

Siempre nos hemos preguntado eso... como son "futuros" no están disponibles en el "presente" y, por lo tanto, pensamos en este foro que son algo así como una "leyenda urbana".

De todos modos hemos oido mucho de ellos así que, como las brujas, hasta es posible que existan y todo.


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2011)

jakealrey dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores.
> 
> Alguien tan amable de decirme a qué hora comienzan a verse los futuros americanos.



Se ven todo el día excepto de las 11 a las 12 de la noche que es cuando hacen el 'clearing' diario, aunque mi broker me los ofrece de 8 de la mañana a 10 de la noche.


----------



## Janus (29 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿podrías ilustrarlo con un gráfico, por ejemplo sp?



Sorry ahora estoy liado y no tengo tiempo para el imageshack etc...
Fíjate que el SP en gráfico diario: Último mínimo menor que el anterior y último máximo menor que el anterior. Debilidad. Además no termina de meterse en el canal.
Fíjate en el SP en gráfico horario: Está dentro de un canal bajista.

Si supera los 1176, se deshace el peligro inmediato.:rolleye:


----------



## Nico (29 Sep 2011)

jakealrey dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores.
> 
> Alguien tan amable de decirme a qué hora comienzan a verse los futuros americanos.



Es más, ahora recuerdo uno de los participantes en el foro que, al preguntarle: _"A qué hora abren los futuros"_, el siempre contestaba:

_- Dentro de una hora._

Así nos tuvo por meses y meses.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2011)

Ay que mas quisiera, a la salida tocan cervezaSSSSSS, tercios de mahou o lamarcaquesea, para llevar la charla con los subditos y sin embargo compañeros de curro :XX: :XX: mientras me cuentan el porque no venden un jodio coche, aunque alguno lleva una buena semana, y hablamos de las vanalidades de la vida, mientras bebemos como cochinos para ver a nuestra dama lo mas atractiva posible y asi creernos los mas mejores.

Yo al llegar a casa continuo con hendricks si el dia ha salido medio bien en la bolsa y si ya Sacyr baja un 5% acabo con brockmans, mientras les leo y me rio yo solo delante del ordenador, hasta que un dia me encierren.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Es una Gordon (10º), Optimo Bruno (10º), Trappiste Rocherfort (11º), Kwak (11º) o Biere Du Demon (12º) ?
> 
> Porque si con una birra llega Ud. tajado a casa, cuando le cojamos por banda el Sr. MarketMaker y un servidor de Ud. en un bar, va a llegar a su casa queriendo ponerse largo en Bankia con todo lo gordo :XX::XX:



Ahhh... ahora si que estamos llegando a temas interesantes en la línea de los futbolines, coches, películas de zombis (se llegó a hablar de esto?, si no es así es una vergüenza!!!)...

Hablando de cervezas... os recomiendo Colomba


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ay que mas quisiera, a la salida tocan cervezaSSSSSS, tercios de mahou o lamarcaquesea, para llevar la charla con los subditos y sin embargo compañeros de curro :XX: :XX: mientras me cuentan el porque no venden un jodio coche, aunque alguno lleva una buena semana, y hablamos de las vanalidades de la vida, mientras bebemos como cochinos para ver a nuestra dama lo mas atractiva posible y asi creernos los mas mejores.
> 
> Yo al llegar a casa continuo con hendricks si el dia ha salido medio bien en la bolsa y si ya Sacyr baja un 5% acabo con brockmans, mientras les leo y me rio yo solo delante del ordenador, hasta que un dia me encierren.



toma usted una hendricks??????? :rolleye: le envidio :rolleye:

hendricks - Buscar con Google


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ay que mas quisiera, a la salida tocan cervezaSSSSSS, tercios de mahou o lamarcaquesea, para llevar la charla con los subditos y sin embargo compañeros de curro :XX: :XX: mientras me cuentan el porque no venden un jodio coche, aunque alguno lleva una buena semana, y hablamos de las vanalidades de la vida, mientras bebemos como cochinos para ver a nuestra dama lo mas atractiva posible y asi creernos los mas mejores.
> 
> Yo al llegar a casa continuo con hendricks si el dia ha salido medio bien en la bolsa y si ya Sacyr baja un 5% acabo con brockmans, mientras les leo y me rio yo solo delante del ordenador, hasta que un dia me encierren.





pipoapipo dijo:


> toma usted una hendricks??????? :rolleye: le envidio :rolleye:
> 
> hendricks - Buscar con Google




Es usted realmente afortunado....


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> toma usted una hendricks??????? :rolleye: le envidio :rolleye:
> 
> hendricks - Buscar con Google




Y, sin embargo, ha pasado Ud. por alto la verdadera joya oculta en la respuesta... a fin de cuentas, la Hendricks es vox populi, no me impresiona.

Pero la Brockman's... ojo... ojo a una Brockman's con 1427 aderezada con frutas del bosque (se pueden conseguir congeladas en el Gourmet del Corte Francés) , y sólo eso, nada de cítricos, que no maridan en absoluto ni con esa gin ni con esa tónica.

Ahí estaba la joya de la respuesta....


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> películas de zombis (se llegó a hablar de esto?, si no es así es una vergüenza!!!)...




¿ Presumo que ha visto Ud. "Shawn of the Dead" ? ::


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y, sin embargo, ha pasado Ud. por alto la verdadera joya oculta en la respuesta... a fin de cuentas, la Hendricks es vox populi, no me impresiona.
> 
> Pero la Brockman's... ojo... ojo a una Brockman's con 1427 aderezada con frutas del bosque (se pueden conseguir congeladas en el Gourmet del Corte Francés) , y sólo eso, nade de cítricos, que no maridan en absoluto ni con esa gin ni con la tónica.
> 
> Ahí estaba la joya de la respuesta....



es q no bebo cervezas pero si veo la tele :fiufiu: añada usted este pecado al otro de no hacerle caso :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (29 Sep 2011)

Martin Miller's o Mombasa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Presumo que ha visto Ud. "Shawn of the Dead" ? ::



Mmmm... creo que no, esta noche la veré. Sale el señor desaparecido como estrella invitada?. :XX:

La última que vi del genero creo que fue LOL (Last of the Living), soy de risa fácil que le voy a hacer...


Spoiler












Luego les leo


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mmmm... creo que no, esta noche la veré. Sale el señor desaparecido como estrella invitada?. :XX:
> 
> La última que vi del genero creo que fue LOL (Last of the Living), soy de risa fácil que le voy a hacer...
> 
> ...




Se la recomiendo encarecidamente, yo me partí el ojete con ella...


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es q no bebo cervezas pero si veo la tele :fiufiu: añada usted este pecado al otro de no hacerle caso :fiufiu:




Con una Brockman's, le aseguro que sus pecados quedan redimidos al instante (o al menos, quedan olvidados)


----------



## The Hellion (29 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> toma usted una hendricks??????? :rolleye: le envidio :rolleye:
> 
> hendricks - Buscar con Google



Y ahora nos dirá que le gusta meterle pepino a la Hendricks :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (29 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Martin Miller's o Mombasa...



Ya sabía yo que tenía usted buen gusto. 

No deje de probar la Junipero californiana si se le pone a tiro...

Y si le gustan los tropezones en el gintonic, póngale un gajo de manzana verde o reineta a la Martin Miller.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Con una Brockman's, le aseguro que sus pecados quedan redimidos al instante (o al menos, quedan olvidados)










¿?


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Presumo que ha visto Ud. "Shawn of the Dead" ? ::



Muy, muy buena película.


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> No deje de probar la Junipero californiana si se le pone a tiro...



Me han hablado de ella, pero parece ser difícil de encontrar... tienes que irte al ricón de los spirits de los ******** donde una Bulldog cuesta 33€ (frente a sus 22€ bien buscados en el Corte Francés, por ejemplo).

Esto es un poco como los de cruz y raya: si hay que pagar, se paga... ahora bien, pagar por pagar, pues va a ser que no ::


----------



## ghkghk (29 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que tenía usted buen gusto.
> 
> No deje de probar la Junipero californiana si se le pone a tiro...
> 
> Y si le gustan los tropezones en el gintonic, póngale un gajo de manzana verde o reineta a la Martin Miller.




Correcto. La he probado así, y la Junipero también (no recordaba el nombre)... 

Pero yo, para disfrutar, un Zacapa (sea el que sea) con Ginger Ale y unas bayas que le ponen en mi sitio predilecto... Sublime.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Sep 2011)

pollastre usted tiende más a la francesa Biere du demon una rubia dulzona o una kwak belga "amarga"

yo prefiero la francesa te pedo sin dar cuenta del "alcohol"


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2011)

joder que nivel que tienen uds., yo como buen lonchafinista me apaño con una San Miguel a 1 € que ponen en los chinos ::


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

El SP tiene ganas de guanear, ¿no?


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2011)

El euro está completando el movimiento gallinaceo de descenso. 

Lo que pasa es que el aterrizaje va a ser muy torpe...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Sep 2011)

Pues entonces señor Pollastre hoy esto a su salud, ya me dira de _guisqui_ que le gusta, que antes que la bolsa esta el alpiste, es que somos en mayor parte liquido, clarooooooooooo.







y tengo que empezar esta que me la regalo el otro dia un cliente, bueno me regalo, que me comporto ya me entienden







ya decia yo que a la Hendricks la tenia vista, es la que sale en MAD MEN.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2011)

Ay, ay, ay....


----------



## faraico (29 Sep 2011)

Me comentan que este señor se reía una vez le estaban informando de los movimientos del Ibex, Dax y SP. No sé con qué intenciones.


----------



## faraico (29 Sep 2011)

Amd -16,25%


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre usted tiende más a la francesa Biere du demon una rubia dulzona o una kwak belga "amarga"
> 
> yo prefiero la francesa te pedo sin dar cuenta del "alcohol"



Personalmente, me gustan las de abadía (en concreto, las _trappistes_). Son cervezas, pero al mismo tiempo son otra cosa... más para saborear tranquilamente, en vez de para "beber algo fresquito".

Por ejemplo, tiene la famosa Chimay azul, que no está mal, junto con la Optimo Bruno (del mismo palo, pero prefiero ésta última entre las dos).

Para mi gusto, la _mejor_ cerveza que he probado nunca es la Trappistes Rochefort 10, auténtico pan líquido, una maravilla. El Corte Francés la importaba hace años, pero dejó de hacerlo y desde entonces hay que pedirla a sitios especializados ex profeso.

La Biere du Demon, el problema que tiene es que es un poco "demasiê", un poco basta. Pega un pelotazo gordo, como Ud. dice, además de que es poco refinada, realmente "sabe a alcohol", una cualidad que no me gusta en la bebida en general (esto puede parecer una contradicción, pero realmente la buena bebida no tiene que darte un hostión al beberla).

En esta línea, la Kwak es algo fuerte para mi gusto; tiene menos gradación que la Demon, pero sabe aún más fuerte. La probé en su día, pero no he vuelto a comprarla.

Luego está esa maravilla que es la Gordon Finest Gold... 10º y ni te enteras de lo que estás bebiendo. Casi, casi, parece una rubia normal. "Casi", porque al segundo botellín empiezas a pensar que SAN largo a 7€ es una entrada magnífica...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2011)

Amazon

218.13 -11.58 (-5.04%)

Yahoo

13.17 -1.02 (-7.19%)


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Amazon
> 
> 218.13 -11.58 (-5.04%)
> 
> ...



Ver a amazon por encima de 200$ me pone malo :8:


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Sep 2011)

dento de poco este hilo sera sobre el ibex 35 y alcoholicos anonimos......

el S&P, si no hay mano de dios, cierre guanero...... como guardan estos gUSAnos lo mejor para el final........

por cierto, alli estan cerca de la base del lateral y aqui casi en maximos........ desacople?


----------



## MariscosRecio (29 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El Sr. Claca y su padawan Sr. Nico te podrían _aconsejar_ mejor que yo, pero si miras la gráfica de TLF en escala horaria tiene una resistencia importante en 14,6x. ¿Que llegue hasta ahi? qui lo sà. ¿puedes aguantar el tirón?



Menos mal no ha llegdo, o sea que aguantare y esperare a ver que pasa mañana.

gracias


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> BME:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sabéis que no me gusta hablar por hablar, así que al tema:







Tiene toda la pinta de haber resuelto al alza su particular dilema. Aún así, a muy corto plazo el precio parece estar pidiendo a gritos un recorte, que podría ser aprovechado para incorporarnos en busca de niveles cercanos a los 20,60 en un apurado metesaca. Este valor ha ido a su bola todas estas últimas semanas y es de esperar que por ahora continue igual. Si vemos que recorta hasta la zona cercana a los 19,60 -y frena-, es posible entrar comprados en busca de un 5% arriesgando únicamente un 1,5%.

Para una operación más tranquila y con más probabilidades de éxito, el nivel más relevante a tener en cuenta estaría cercano a los 18,70 euros, pero ese planteamiento ya se aleja del metesaca propuesto y todavía no puede contemplarse. Sólo si lo arriba expuesto no se cumple, veremos si se nos presenta otra oportunidad en en el futuro.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Sep 2011)

Dichoso trabajo, me he perdido una magnifica conversación sobre el alcohol, que entenderán por mi avatar le tengo bastante cariño.

Entre eso y que el ibex no hace mas que subir, menuda semanita para olvidar xd


----------



## Janus (29 Sep 2011)

Vaya subidita del SP!!!. Pa cerrar en verde y que mañana pudiera haber apertura pepona, quizá?.
De momento, el usano 17 puntos en la última hora. Ahí, con fuerza ....


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Marditos especuladorehs que han subido el SP a traición ::

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dbWnwktK5I


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que tenía usted buen gusto.
> 
> No deje de probar la Junipero californiana si se le pone a tiro...
> 
> Y si le gustan los tropezones en el gintonic, póngale un gajo de manzana verde o reineta a la Martin Miller.



tome el trocito de manzana y muerdala despues de la comida

limpia el paladar

y tomese un chupito de martin miller a temperatura ambiente


yo me suelo tomar dos chupitos y me duran media hora en la boca


una botella de 40 euros tiene una complejidad increible, y la mejor forma de tomarla y descubrirla es así


también me suelo tomar bombones antes

y un cafe solo despuesss :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Martin Miller's o Mombasa...



no se pueden comparar

la martin miller no me gusta pero es de una cmplejidad increible 40 euros


la mombasa me encanta (es la ginebra que daban a los oficiales ingleses en africa y la exportaban para ellos expresamente) 23 euros

si me la pones con qtonic o ferdinans la mombasa

si es para saborearla una martin miller


----------



## sirpask (29 Sep 2011)

IBE a 5,3 IBE a 5,3 IBE a 5,3 .... a ver si lo repito muchas veces y se cumple XDD


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ay que mas quisiera, a la salida tocan cervezaSSSSSS, tercios de mahou o lamarcaquesea, para llevar la charla con los subditos y sin embargo compañeros de curro :XX: :XX: mientras me cuentan el porque no venden un jodio coche, aunque alguno lleva una buena semana, y hablamos de las *vanalidades *de la vida, mientras bebemos como cochinos para ver a nuestra dama lo mas atractiva posible y asi creernos los mas mejores.
> 
> Yo al llegar a casa continuo con hendricks si el dia ha salido medio bien en la bolsa y si ya Sacyr baja un 5% acabo con brockmans, mientras les leo y me rio yo solo delante del ordenador, hasta que un dia me encierren.



Mis hoooooogos.


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Sep 2011)

*vs*






*¿Cual es tu apuesta/visión/perspectiva para este Viernes?*​ Comenta y Desinhibe tu propuesta para mañana​


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2011)

El tema ya no da para más, o se rompe por arriba, o nos vamos abajo. El sector bancario europeo está empujando con todas sus fuerzas hacia el Norte intentando el giro, y de momento no le va nada mal, así que difícilmente pueda sostenerse la situación en el lateral de estas sesiones. Mucha presión a punto de estallar.

Las divergencias a muy corto plazo están ahí, también presentes en el BUND, pero en sentido contrario, aunque también no podemos olvidar que divergencias más gordas las tenemos en el gráfico diario y semanal, apuntando para arriba en las bolsas y para abajo en el BUND. Sea lo que sea debería ser gordo.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El tema ya no da para más, o se rompe por arriba, o nos vamos abajo. El sector bancario europeo está empujando con todas sus fuerzas hacia el Norte intentando el giro, y de momento no le va nada mal, así que difícilmente pueda sostenerse la situación en el lateral de estas sesiones. Mucha presión a punto de estallar.
> 
> Las divergencias a muy corto plazo están ahí, también presentes en el BUND, pero en sentido contrario, aunque también no podemos olvidar que divergencias más gordas las tenemos en el gráfico diario y semanal, apuntando para arriba en las bolsas y para abajo en el BUND. Sea lo que sea debería ser gordo.



Claca, la sesión de hoy ha sido excesivamente forzada. Basta con haber seguido el intraminuto para percibirlo.

En gráficos diarios, las pautas técnicas son netamente bajistas y en el cortísimo plazo coincido contigo que el tema está super estresado.

El lunes comenzamos la operativa de Octubre. Sólo nos falta una señal: *que tocho asome por el hilo*.


----------



## Caos (29 Sep 2011)

Amigos míos, creo que la cosa va a petar y a lo grande, hacia abajo. Hay demasiadas cosas que me están diciendo que esto no está bien y que va a romper, demasiadas... Y desde muchos puntos de vista: bien sea técnico, fundamental, cuantitativo, crédito, movimientos. Aún así algo me huele a podrido y me ha llevado a ser precavido y deshacer posiciones importantes (la mayoría del capital que manejo no es para hacer trading intradía) porque para mí lo importante ahora es preservar capital, cuando la cosa se defina tendré suficiente liquidez para aprovechar la tendencia.

Estas subidas son las subidas del "deseo", hay una parte del mercado que desea ir hacia arriba, porque como esto estalle, van a quedar con el culo más escocido que en el 2008. Pero ya están obteniendo bastante ojete calor, la mayoría de institucionales están en pérdidas, algunos llevan pérdidas catastróficas del 40% anual. 

Lo que pasa es que mucha gente ve que si esto se hunde, va a ser su fin, literalmente. El capital, que financia al chiringuito (financiero), se le está acabando la paciencia, en el sentido de que está harto de perder dinero con el chiringuito, y una repetición si quiera similar a los del 2008-2009 sería una auténtica debacle para el chiringuito, y hay mucha gente viviendo de esto, mucha. Así que es normal que "deseen", y pueden desear todo lo que quieran, pero el mercado siempre se acaba imponiendo.

Aún así hay que tener precaución porque hay mucho en juego, no hace falta llegar a los niveles del 2009, con que simplemente cayera el SP500 un 15% ya sería devastador, y me da que muchos va a intentar morir matando en contra de la tendencia, de ahí que sea un mercado extremadamente emocional incluso para los institucionales, que están a flor de piel. Pero con lo que se está alargando esta agonía en las Américas, el petardazo promete ser jrande, llevamos ya casi dos meses haciendo el tonto.

Sé que suena un poco dramático, pero es la caracterización que hago de las circunstancias, porque detrás de esto hay mucho en juego.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Amigos míos, creo que la cosa va a petar y a lo grande, hacia abajo. Hay demasiadas cosas que me están diciendo que esto no está bien y que va a romper, demasiadas... Y desde muchos puntos de vista: bien sea técnico, fundamental, cuantitativo, crédito, movimientos.
> 
> Estas subidas son las subidas del "deseo", hay una parte del mercado que desea ir hacia arriba, porque como esto estalle, van a quedar con el culo más escocido que en el 2008. Pero ya están obteniendo bastante ojete calor, la mayoría de institucionales están en pérdidas, algunos llevan pérdidas catastróficas del 40% anual.
> 
> ...



Todo lo contrario, muuuuu flujo.

El rango diario es más bajista que los cojones de un burro. La pauta de continuación de la tendencia está ahí. Lo flanders que ha sido el tramo de subida está ahí y todo el follón está por delante (grecia, bancos, usa, recesión, ....).

¿que hace el negrata lanzando los HF y T. Gethner contra los europeos?. La guerra está declarada y no van a hacer prisioneros.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Amigos míos, creo que la cosa va a petar y a lo grande, hacia abajo. Hay demasiadas cosas que me están diciendo que esto no está bien y que va a romper, demasiadas... Y desde muchos puntos de vista: bien sea técnico, fundamental, cuantitativo, crédito, movimientos. Aún así algo me huele a podrido y me ha llevado a ser precavido y deshacer posiciones importantes (la mayoría del capital que manejo no es para hacer trading intradía) porque para mí lo importante ahora es preservar capital, cuando la cosa se defina tendré suficiente liquidez para aprovechar la tendencia.
> 
> Estas subidas son las subidas del "deseo", hay una parte del mercado que desea ir hacia arriba, porque como esto estalle, van a quedar con el culo más escocido que en el 2008. Pero ya están obteniendo bastante ojete calor, la mayoría de institucionales están en pérdidas, algunos llevan pérdidas catastróficas del 40% anual.
> 
> ...



Y no sera que tus has seguido la corriente de que cuando baja toca vender y temes que si remonta no podras subirte de nuevo???


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

Que poco que falta para octubre, que dia sera el guano final? yo creo que a mediados me gusta el jueves 15.


----------



## faraico (30 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Que poco que falta para octubre, que dia sera el guano final? yo creo que a mediados me gusta el jueves 15.



No habrá Guano en mi opinión.

Quita de deuda a Grecia/Irlanda/Portugal/España/Italia para que puedan pagar, Eurobonos, recortes en países deficitarios y bajada de tipos de interés significativas por parte de Trichet.

Qué más quieren?

A nadie le interesa que esto se vaya a la mierda, tal y como dice Caos.

Por otro lado, a qué se llama guano? 

Para mí guano son los 5.000 o 6.000 del ibex...otra cosa (7.000) sería algo cíclico y considerado normal en esto de la bolsa.

Ya se verá:rolleye:

Y repito, es mi opinión.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El tema ya no da para más, o se rompe por arriba, o nos vamos abajo. El sector bancario europeo está empujando con todas sus fuerzas hacia el Norte intentando el giro, y de momento no le va nada mal, así que difícilmente pueda sostenerse la situación en el lateral de estas sesiones. Mucha presión a punto de estallar.
> 
> Las divergencias a muy corto plazo están ahí, también presentes en el BUND, pero en sentido contrario, aunque también no podemos olvidar que divergencias más gordas las tenemos en el gráfico diario y semanal, apuntando para arriba en las bolsas y para abajo en el BUND. Sea lo que sea debería ser gordo.



Y añadiría que nos va a entretener durante unas cuantas semanas...

Yo apuesto a por el guano y mañana puede que veamos la "patita"...


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> No habrá Guano en mi opinión.
> 
> Quita de deuda a Grecia/Irlanda/Portugal/España/Italia para que puedan pagar, Eurobonos, recortes en países deficitarios y bajada de tipos de interés significativas por parte de Trichet.
> 
> ...



Yo resperto la opinion de cada uno del foro, es mas, estoy aqui para aprender, pero eso de "quita de deuda" creo que esta mal expuesto, mas que quita de deuda sera aumento del fondo de RESCATE para cualquier problema de estos paises, lo que seria endeudarse mas, el problema es tan urgente que estan tratando de salvar a todo el sistema financiero, pero no escuche a ningun pais y menos a España hablar de proyectos economicos a corto o mediano plazo, solo escucho medidas de urgencia para los impagos que se aproximan, y si a esto sumamos a USA y sus grande deuda creo que es cuestion de tiempo que el sistema pete, es que no queda otra, es un sistema basado en deuda y algun dia cuando aceptemos que la deuda global es impagable este petara.
Dime que pasaria a cualquier banco de mundo si sus clientes van en masa a retirar sus ahorros??? simplemente que no tendrian ni el 10% de dinero fisico para pagar.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

El dividendo del próximo 7 de noviembre de TEF es de 0,77 euros, según lo que estoy viendo.

Eso supone un 5,33% sobre la cotización a cierre de hoy. ¿No es muchísimo? ¿He cometido algún error?

Se que los dividendos se descuentan... Pero si compras a cierre del día anterior, la acción no debería bajar tanto, ¿no?


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hacemos un flaco favor a los nuevos si le damos bola al personaje místico. En bolsa todo pinta muy bonito hasta que te pones a operar, entonces los stops saltan y te das cuenta que la secuencia de niveles en el tiempo es 100% determinante. Un 7.500 supone mandar a la mierda en segundos el místico 7.700 que llevas 4 años esperando, tan simple como eso.



Que está diciendo Sr. Claca? la secuencia de niveles en el tiempo es 100% determinante... 

Ud sabe que rbotic:

- en plenos máximos del IBEX, con una euforia del copón bendito, dijo que venían días negros y anticipó lo que para algunos era una caída imposible y tremendista a los 11 miles.

- Una vez en los 11 miles, y cuando parecía que nos recuperábamos del golpe, pues ya no podíamos bajar más, anticipó (con meses de antelación) el suelo de marzo de 2009, el místico 6.800, que Ud puede observar si se cumplió en cualquier gráfico.

- En los 6.800 y cuando curiosamente la gente se puso apocalíptica, marcando niveles increíblemente bajos, anticipo una subida al 9.200...

- Hubo un error en el 9.200, que debía ser techo y no fue... pero al superarse, se reconoció el error y dije que nos quedaríamos en un lateral...

- Luego comenté que la salida del lateral sería hacia abajo, hasta los místicos 7.700 y místicos 7.500... y así ha sido (cierto hemos tardado mucho más de lo previsto).

- El escenario actual es que los 7.500-7-700 son suelo, y nos vamos al místico 10.700.

Todo ello es comprobable en el historico de rbotic en LaBolsa.com : Bolsa de Madrid

Sr. Claca, cuando Ud haya hilado tan fino, viene y me lo cuenta...

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Era por darle un poco de cariñitos... Pero bueno, mea culpa ::



Muchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que es sencillo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento el candidato a suelo se quedó en eso en candidato...

Que cosas tiene el Bolsín!

S2s


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

Vaya, vuelvo del trabajo a ver el resumen post-partido y me encuentro que por fin se usa el hilo para hablar de cervezas y otros asuntos serios. )
Bueno, ya he tomado nota de todas las que se han recomendado, a ver si cato alguna, aunque no creo que deje de ser fiel a las Grimbergen Double y Optimo Bruno, y a las Paulaner y Franziskaner. (Tampoco hago ascos a una buena jarra de Mahou Clásica con los amigos, pero las otras son mi debilidad)

Mr. Brightside, el cálculo es correcto y, si no recuerdo mal, para el año que viene hay comprometidos otros dos iguales en mayo y en noviembre (total 1,75€ de dividendo) y al precio actual es un 10,65% anual de rentabilidad... Eso sí, antes de hacerse inversor de l/p cazadividendos lea las explicaciones de Claca al respecto:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-el-ibex-35-mayo-2011-a-20.html#post4384534

(Me ha costado un poquillo localizarlo pues no recordaba en que hilo lo leí, pero merece la pena tenerlo en cuenta)


PD: No es por defender a Claca (que lo haría encantado, pero esto no es un patio de colegio) pero yo también puedo decir que vamos a alcanzar los 15000 en el IBEX para luego llegar a 5317. Y sentarme a esperar a que se cumpla "meses después" o decir que "se pasó el nivel" y llegó a 4900.
Por el contrario Claca pone toda la carne en el asador y el nivel que indica lo acompaña con las fechas en las que debería alcanzarse.


----------



## faraico (30 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Yo resperto la opinion de cada uno del foro, es mas, estoy aqui para aprender, pero eso de "quita de deuda" creo que esta mal expuesto, mas que quita de deuda sera aumento del fondo de RESCATE para cualquier problema de estos paises, lo que seria endeudarse mas, el problema es tan urgente que estan tratando de salvar a todo el sistema financiero, pero no escuche a ningun pais y menos a España hablar de proyectos economicos a corto o mediano plazo, solo escucho medidas de urgencia para los impagos que se aproximan, y si a esto sumamos a USA y sus grande deuda creo que es cuestion de tiempo que el sistema pete, es que no queda otra, es un sistema basado en deuda y algun dia cuando aceptemos que la deuda global es impagable este petara.
> Dime que pasaria a cualquier banco de mundo si sus clientes van en masa a retirar sus ahorros??? simplemente que no tendrian ni el 10% de dinero fisico para pagar.



Hola, como tú, yo estoy aquí para aprender también. Quién sabe si estas cosas que he dicho dentro de 3 años no eran más que una "ilusión", abstraído totalmente de la realidad, quién sabe.

En cuanto lo de quita, no me refiero a ampliar el fondo de rescate, ya que eso haría la pelota aún mayor....agrandando el problema, sino que me refiero a una especie de "perdón" por así decirlo de ciertas cantidades a los países con problemas.

Esto es muy serio, eso de que el sistema pete, trae muchas consecuencias, y veo más por la labor a Europa tomando medidas de quita para evitar la quiebra del sistema que dejando todo petar y volviendo cada país a su moneda con todo lo que eso supone.

Espero que aún estemos a tiempo para corregir las cosas y buscar una solución menos mala.

Saludos


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> dento de poco este hilo sera sobre el ibex 35 y alcoholicos anonimos......
> 
> el S&P, si no hay mano de dios, cierre guanero...... como guardan estos gUSAnos lo mejor para el final........
> 
> por cierto, alli estan cerca de la base del lateral y aqui casi en maximos........ desacople?



pero por dios no lo dirá por mí, probé esas dos en casa con mi tío francés, supuestamente era mejor la de Francia............ prefiero albariño
la San Miguel una bebida de dioses comparada con Kwak (3€/botella) ....que peste...... 

descubrí la rivalidad francesa y belga.....


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Hola, como tú, yo estoy aquí para aprender también. Quién sabe si estas cosas que he dicho dentro de 3 años no eran más que una "ilusión", abstraído totalmente de la realidad, quién sabe.
> 
> En cuanto lo de quita, no me refiero a ampliar el fondo de rescate, ya que eso haría la pelota aún mayor....agrandando el problema, sino que me refiero a una especie de "perdón" por así decirlo de ciertas cantidades a los países con problemas.
> 
> ...



Asi es amigo, y eso espero si la solucion a largo plazo trae una estabilidad real, y el problema a mi entender es ese, yo deje de confiar en este sistema, por eso quiero que reviente todo, aunque nos duela mucho durante varios años, pero para que sirva para cambiar el sistema economico actual, otro modelo tiene que a ver, (no soy comunista jaja) pero me niego 
a creer que el mejor sistema financiero-economico sea este. De todos modos no soy mas que un espectador que poco puede hacer, mas que mirar y tratar de entender que es lo que esta pasando. Esperemos que lo que tenga que pasar sea lo mejor para todos de una vez por todas. Saludos.


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Que está diciendo Sr. Claca? la secuencia de niveles en el tiempo es 100% determinante...
> 
> Ud sabe que rbotic:
> 
> ...



Saludos, rbotic

Mira, como espero que comprendas, no voy a parar a leerme todo tu historial, pero voy a creerte. Acertaste, ok, llevas desde hace la tira de años en los foros clavando el escenario, enhorabuena, pero permite que te diga una cosa, es una pena que durante todo este tiempo no hayas aprendido lo más básico acerca de los foros y su finalidad, que es el libre intercambio de opiniones para generar debate con fundamento. A veces lo importante no es el resultado, sino enseñar a aplicar la fórmula correcta, y este foro, creo, es una buena prueba de ello. Sobre la burbuja inmobiliaria se ha hablado mucho, muchísimo, se ha explicado por activa y por pasiva por qué los precios de los pisos bajarían y, no obstante, hasta hace bien poco el burbujismo cosechó una derrota tras otra, al avanzar los acontecimientos en una secuencia temporal del todo imprevista y desesperante. Aún así, la fórmula era correcta, y ahora se entiende todo, lo cual nos ha servido para afrontar el presente (alquiler) y nos servirá sin duda para afrontar el futuro. En el proceso hemos, por lo tanto, aprendido, y eso ha sido en gran parte a la desinteresada colaboración de amables foreros que se molestaban en justificar sus afirmaciones, algunas de las cuales parecían del todo descabelladas hace unos años. En este sentido un post colgado en el año 2005 sentenciando una crisis del Euro para el 2011 sin explicación alguna hubiera aportado muchísimo menos que los increibles análisis del mercado inmobiliario aquí colgados aunque finalmente el resultado haya sido incorrecto en los tiempos. 

Todos estos años has tenido y, todavía tienes, la oportunidad de explicar el por qué del místico 7.700 (ahora ya 7.700-500), pero si no lo has hecho tus razones -y prioridades, que el autobombo es muy legítimo- tendrás. Con esto doy por zanjada esta cuestión y repito, porque ya te lo dije una vez, que eres libre de escribir lo que te salga de las narices, pero entiende que advierta en estos momentos de tensión que es mejor para los nuevos no aprender bajo la sombra de gurús e interiorizar que en bolsa, como en todo, hay que picar mucha piedra. Como ves, nada personal. 

Salud y mucha suerte ;-)

PD: Yo me equivoco con frecuencia, en bolsa y en otras tantas cosas. Muy probablmente el que me haya molestado en responderte pruebe este hecho.


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2011)

Permítame un apunte sobre su exposición, Malvado RobotNik:

Tiene Ud. más moral que el Alcoyano, que iba perdiendo 0-5 y aún pedía la prórroga al árbitro.

Que Ud. no ha dado ni una en los últimos años, es público y notorio. Tampoco podía ser de otra manera, cuando tenemos a un Sr. que utiliza la _astrología _para hacer proyecciones bursátiles. Su credibilidad cotiza eternamente en zona de soportes, si Ud. me entiende.

Pero al menos confiaba en que tuviera Ud. el beneficio que la ley de probabilidades otorga a todos los seres humanos: el de acertar, aunque sea por pura chiripa y por pesadez, al menos una vez en la vida.

Pero es que para una vez en años que se acerca Ud. a los místicos 7700, va y se clava en 7500. 

Tsk tsk....

Y para añadir la injuria al insulto, se permite Ud. el lujazo de compararse con Claca, usando para ello sus operaciones de papertrading mariachi. En verdad, no tiene Ud. remedio....



rbotic statistics dijo:


> Que está diciendo Sr. Claca? la secuencia de niveles en el tiempo es 100% determinante...
> 
> Ud sabe que rbotic:
> 
> ...


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Que está diciendo Sr. Claca? la secuencia de niveles en el tiempo es 100% determinante...
> 
> Ud sabe que rbotic:
> 
> ...



Yo...yo yoo yooo,.....un poquito de humildad..... en el tercer punto deje de leer y es penoso/vergonzoso que te tires flores a ti mismo :vomito:


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

Señor *Pollastre *como ve el día (¿tiene predicción para hoy?)


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Señor *Pollastre *como ve el día (¿tiene predicción para hoy?)



Mal asunto, hoy abrimos casi, casi justo en medio del canal. Hasta que no pueda cazar a algún institucional mostrando sus cartas, no puedo intentar ver qué pretenden hacer hoy.


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y añadiría que nos va a entretener durante unas cuantas semanas...
> 
> Yo apuesto a por el guano y mañana puede que veamos la "patita"...



¿Tú crees? Yo pienso que si realmente todavía queda algo de caída, será bastante rápida para generar pánico, de modo que a la gente se le pase por alto toda la recogida de estas últimas semanas y no reaccionen durante el rebote posterior. Sigo pensando que la excusa podría ser Grecia, aunque tampoco debería sorprendernos si viene del otro lado del atlántico, porque las excusas son eso.

Y si ya toca subir, tampoco lo pondrán fácil. Un pull con un entorno de noticias muy negativas puede interpretarse como un giro a la tendencia previa y dejar a muchos fuera o posicionados a la contra (ah, no, que afortunadamente no hay cortos :facepalm: ).


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

Buenos días. Creo que hoy abriremos con bajadas poco significativas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Sep 2011)

como veis para hoy a IAG y SAN, me gustaría deshacerme de ellas hoy, porque no me gusta nada este fin de semana, pero por lo visto IAG tiene una reunion con pilotos o algo así el lunes.


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

¿Alemania inmune? El consumo se resiente y sufre la mayor caída en más de cuatro años - elEconomista.es


Se desplomaron un* 2,9% *en agosto en comparación con julio, cuando habían subido un 0,3%
*Los economistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban de media una bajada de tan sólo el 0,5%.*


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2011)

El módulo Mandrilator ha cantado una entrada, os la paso por si alguien quiere arriesgarse con ella:

Dax, largo en 5K6, SL 5545, SP 5708, risk:reward ratio > 1:2, preferible poca carga por ser un SL amplio.

Y ahora, quiero hacer una advertencia en serio, porque no quiero que nadie pierda pasta con esto:

Mandrilator es un módulo nuevo, *aún no está probado del todo*; de hecho he terminado de desarrollarlo esta madrugada, sobre una idea que me asaltó estas vacaciones pasadas mientras estaba comiendo en un restaurante (de ahí a empezar a escribir ecuaciones en una servilleta, fue un sólo paso).

Así que el que no pueda arriesgarse a palmar 50 pips a baja carga, por favor que se abstenga... no quiero cargos de conciencia luego


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

Ya lo voy poniendo yo


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Dax, largo en 5K6, SL 5545, SP 5708, risk:reward ratio > 1:2, preferible poca carga por ser un SL amplio.



Buenos días,

No opero en DAX (de momento sigo en las ligas menores ), pero me gusta seguir su operativa. ¿Estos valores son del futuro o del contado?


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> No opero en DAX (de momento sigo en las ligas menores ), pero me gusta seguir su operativa. ¿Estos valores son del futuro o del contado?



En el caso del DAX, es futuro.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

Y GAMESA +5,36%. En fin...


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El módulo Mandrilator ha cantado una entrada, os la paso por si alguien quiere arriesgarse con ella:
> 
> Dax, largo en 5K6, *SL 5545*, SP 5708, risk:reward ratio > 1:2, preferible poca carga por ser un SL amplio.



Hijoputa el Mandrilator en su versión 0.9beta.... da unos sustos que te cagas, pero no se le puede negar que ajustando los stops es un fiera :XX: (retrace de 30+ puntos en 5551, a 6 pips de lo proyectado).


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2011)

Pero bueno, pero que M*#$da es esta? NO es final de mes? y de trimestre? es que los gestores de fondos y toda esa panda ya les importa un rábano los resultados???



...Yo que venía todo animoso... jo...


Cierro un mini largo SP que dejé anoche 1163 >>> 1153 ¿alguien tiene algo de vino para acompañar el tocho? ::


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hijoputa el Mandrilator en su versión 0.9beta.... da unos sustos que te cagas, pero no se le puede negar que ajustando los stops es un fiera :XX: (retrace de 30+ puntos en 5551, a 6 pips de lo proyectado).



De qué se queja??? Lo usamos como indicador inverso y listo... no toque una coma, que si lo clava siempre igual es una joya...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zeft9c6CITs[/YOUTUBE]
seguimos en plan


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Sep 2011)

Estoy en el andén de los 8600, como pase el tren de ahí me subo en marcha.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

Joe, Gamesa me está arruinando más.


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2011)

atman dijo:


> De qué se queja??? Lo usamos como indicador inverso y listo... no toque una coma, que si lo clava siempre igual es una joya...



jajajaja! marditoh roedoh 

lo que esto significa es que de momento hay cosas malas y buenas en el código de mandrilator:

- la generación de stops me parece buena (+6 pips). 

- el cálculo de la ventana de inserción me parece lamentable. Ahora estamos otra vez en 5K6 con la operación intacta sin saltar el SL, pero este viaje de "montaña rusa" casi hasta el SL y de vuelta, es riesgo gratuito: Mandrilator debe ser capaz de evitarlo.

- el cálculo de SP, a partir de ahora veremos si es bueno o malo. Esto es, suponiendo que no pase nada raro y nos despeñemos.... :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

LOS HERMANOS MARX EN EL OESTE - YouTube

Somos muy buenos, pero no podemos arrastrar tanto peso muerto como hay por ahi fuera, no podemos. Pero lo seguiremos intentando.

PD: Banalidades banalidades banalidades banalidades banalidades banalidades ::


----------



## The Replicant (30 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> - el cáculo de SP, a partir de ahora veremos si es bueno o malo. Esto es, suponiendo que no pase nada raro y nos despeñemos.... :fiufiu:



tiene ud. que educar bien a este mandrilator y que nos avise de despeños varios.

hoy a las 11:00 hay un par de datos eurozónicos:

_11:00 Informe empleo y estimación IPC Eurozona_

habrá llegado el mandril a su rama a esa hora??:


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Sep 2011)

Los 5600 son realmente un punto de lucha.

Dentro Ibex palmando 8550/8520/8770


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> tiene ud. que educar bien a este mandrilator y que nos avise de despeños varios.
> 
> hoy a las 11:00 hay un par de datos eurozónicos:
> 
> ...




Difícil de decir, la verdad... ahora mismo, ni siquiera está todavía definida la tendencia del día, el balance de volumen ha vuelto a neutral hace pocos minutos después de darse un paseo de -800 Daxies en la primera media hora de sesión.

Vamos, que si a alguien[es] se le ahuma el pescado, bien podemos irnos para abajo sin mayores contemplaciones... y eso que tenemos un relevante superior relativamente a mano (5632) que no parece complicado de visitar.

Pero en fin, está todo tan raritto.... que cualquiera sabe.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Joe, Gamesa me está arruinando más.



El subidón a que se debe? Algún nuevo generador que funciona por ventosisades?

Con Gamesa también he tenido mis días de pena, de hecho creo que fué unas de mis mayores cagadas al ponerme largo en...12€ con algo creo....:: stop loss con escozor anal 

PD: Parece que ya gira a la baja,no?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *El subidón a que se debe?* Algún nuevo generador que funciona por ventosisades?
> 
> Con Gamesa también he tenido mis días de pena, de hecho creo que fué unas de mis mayores cagadas al ponerme largo en...12€ con algo creo....:: stop loss con escozor anal
> 
> PD: Parece que ya gira a la baja,no?



Según me cuentan en openbank:



> *Gamesa continúa con su rebote respaldada por una mejora de recomendación de Citi*
> 
> 2011-09-30 09:17:00 *Su aspecto técnico sigue siendo bajista*
> MADRID, 30 SEP. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Los expertos de Citi suben hoy su recomendación sobre Gamesa a comprar desde vender.
> ...


----------



## zulu (30 Sep 2011)

Me habeis picado, jodíos. Me he apuntado con 10000€ en el simulador de bolsa a ver si me puede servir de complemento si vienen las cosas mal.

De momento paso hambre: Saldo 9965 en un par de días, y hoy largo en TEF y corto en Gamesa.

¿Aprenderé algo? No sé, pero entretenido un rato. ¡Menos mal que es dinero del monopoly! :-D


----------



## vayafuturo (30 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El módulo Mandrilator ha cantado una entrada, os la paso por si alguien quiere arriesgarse con ella:
> 
> Dax, largo en 5K6, SL 5545, SP 5708, risk:reward ratio > 1:2, preferible poca carga por ser un SL amplio.
> 
> ...



Sere muy pardo pero nunca habia oido hablar del Mandrilator. ¿es una especie de media movil o que es? Puedes colgar la informacion del modulo. Como lo aplicas y tal...

gracias


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2011)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Sere muy pardo pero nunca habia oido hablar del Mandrilator. ¿es una especie de media movil o que es? Puedes colgar la informacion del modulo. Como lo aplicas y tal...
> 
> gracias



Quédese tranquilo, no es Ud. pardo ni nada de eso por Dios... encuentro normal que no haya oído hablar de Mandrilator... lo contrario, de hecho, me preocuparía... porque el nombre me lo inventé ayer por la noche 

Mandrilator no es un indicador, es un módulo (porción de software) como otros tantos que diseño para apoyarme en decisiones de inversión. A veces funcionan mejor, y otras veces funcionan peor. 

Mandrilator es nuevo, recién terminado de desarrollar y está en pruebas. Y aunque el SL lo ha cantado bien, la operación está a punto de irse al carajo por segundo ataque al susodicho, así que ya veremos si lo aguanta.

Lo normal es que un módulo, desde que termino de desarrollarlo hasta que realmente me juego el dinero real con él, pasen no menos de 1-2 meses de pruebas y ajustes.


edit: no aguantó el segundo ataque a la zona del SL. Adiê pirulê, próximo relevante inferior en 5492.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Sere muy pardo pero nunca habia oido hablar del Mandrilator. ¿es una especie de media movil o que es? Puedes colgar la informacion del modulo. Como lo aplicas y tal...
> 
> gracias








Creo que está nominado usted a gacela del mes....

Le explico simplificando. El Sr. Pollastre tiene una niña que le canta los niveles de entrada y salida en su bien amado DAX. Ahora le ha presentado a su niña un juguete nuevo, _mandrilator_, pero parece que el simiesco complemento no afina mucho. No tenga duda que las habilidades del susodicho solventarán cualquier bug que en el se halle, blame on the wine not on the programmer, sera subsanado.

edito: Ya se lo explicó el papá de la criatura


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que está nominado usted a gacela del mes....
> 
> Le explico simplificando. El Sr. Pollastre tiene una niña que le canta los niveles de entrada y salida en su bien amado DAX. Ahora le ha presentado a su niña un juguete nuevo, _mandrilator_, pero parece que el simiesco complemento no afina mucho. No tenga duda que las habilidades del susodicho solventarán cualquier bug que en el se halle, blame on the wine not on the programmer, sera subsanado.
> 
> edito: Ya se lo explicó el papá de la criatura



No sólo le ha otorgado la real medalla del mérito gacelero a nuestro nuevo forero, sin que creo que lo ha dejado Ud. más confundido que antes


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

Esto del Mandrilator me está recordando a la publicidad del perro Rastreator (el buscador-comparador de seguros)

"Pudo haber sido un renombrado sistema de cirugía cardiotorácica asistida por ordenador, pero cuando te llamas... ¡MANDRILATOR! No puedes ser otra cosa que un módulo de la Niña del Sr. pollastre"


----------



## Nico (30 Sep 2011)

No maltraten a la gente !!

Mandrilator -como cualquier trader habitual sabe- es una vela que se forma entre la Kebala y la Kinsuyana. Generalmente indica una fuerte tendencia alcista posterior en un rango superior en un tercio a la Kebala que le da origen para bajar, casi de inmediato, al rango inferior de la Kinsuyana.

Por eso siempre se pone el stop en +- 2 que es lo que hicieron en la jugada anterior.

Si está Ud. atento, la jugada con un Mandrilator le deja a Ud. 13 o 14 pipos de ganancia sin mayor esfuerzo (salvo el Capital Zuloman que, durante su tiempo de desarrollo era capaz de hacer seis o siete operaciones "rápidas").

En el Manual de Velas Japonesas (la versión original) tiene todo explicado de modo sencillo.


----------



## Nico (30 Sep 2011)

Y regresando al trabajo... en SAN también van por el centro exacto del canal !!, alguna vez regalarán algo ?

A esperar otro Mandrilator mientras tanto.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Y regresando al trabajo... en SAN también van por el centro exacto del canal !!, alguna vez regalarán algo ?



¿Solo me lo parece a mi, o el volumen de oferta está siendo mucho más alto que el de demanda? :ouch:


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

El DAX a este ritmo llega al [ -2,5% -4% ](ojala, para mis cortos)


----------



## Nico (30 Sep 2011)

Cambia según el nivel. Las maquinitas que operan esa acción son muy prolijitas y siempre llevan todas las posiciones cubiertas y equilibradas y en la dirección que quieren. Es raro ver aparecer "elefantes en el bazar" -que cada tanto lo hacen-.


*EDITO:* Perdón !, te referías al volumen operado en el día. Si, en efecto, hoy es bastante intenso.


----------



## vayafuturo (30 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que está nominado usted a gacela del mes....
> 
> Le explico simplificando. El Sr. Pollastre tiene una niña que le canta los niveles de entrada y salida en su bien amado DAX. Ahora le ha presentado a su niña un juguete nuevo, _mandrilator_, pero parece que el simiesco complemento no afina mucho. No tenga duda que las habilidades del susodicho solventarán cualquier bug que en el se halle, blame on the wine not on the programmer, sera subsanado.
> 
> edito: Ya se lo explicó el papá de la criatura



Se le agradece la bienvenida y la nominación, aunque no se si quiera llego a gacela…


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

Y no había posibilidad de ponerse corto en FCC...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

Que poderio tenemos, semos los mah jrande, ya me lo decia mi abuelo, somos de otra pasta, de la del dinero. Ni dax, ni eu50, ni cac40 ni pollas en vinagre aqui el que manda es el españolito, que a poco que se encuentre madera lo ponemos en verde.

Otros le diran que es por la descorrelacion y tal, na, mentira cochina, es por lo que yo les digo.

El volumen señor Nico le diran que, estan haciendo una empapelada que ni las casas victorianas del Louvre, pero no se deje engañar como dulce gacela, es que nos vamos a los 12 euros.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

¿Qué tal veis comprar a cierre del día anterior al próximo reparto de dividendos de TEF? Suponen más de un 4% de rentabilidad (neto) sobre la cotización a día de hoy... En el anterior reparto de mayo no se produjo una bajada relevante con respecto al día anterior...

Entraría muy apalancado, y con todo el equipo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No sólo le ha otorgado la real medalla del mérito gacelero a nuestro nuevo forero, sin que creo que lo ha dejado Ud. más confundido que antes



Sabe usted que ha sido desde el cariño. Más gacela que yo, pocas he visto pastar por estos lares. A aprender se viene. 

_Aquel que pregunta una vez es tonto una vez, aquel que no pregunta nunca es tonto siempre._


Pero mire usted que si busca mandrilator en google, sale mi post en 5º lugar!

pero si lo hace en google imágenes... (ya se lo ahorro yo)







pues que quiere que le diga, no se que pensar. Avatar de Chinito_deslocalizador (ein?), Guardiola (mensaje subliminal?),Conan (wtf),el fary (¿?), chuck norris Vs Hitler (...)


edito: IMPERDONABLE QUE SE MA HAYA PASADO GIGATRON


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

Ah por ciero yo ya estoy corto en el dax, no se que le cantara su niña señor Pollastre, pero sus niveles de ayer fueron una buena entrada, me quedare dentro el fin de semana, me gusta correr riesgos innecesarios. En 49xx una cosa asi, lo cierro :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Sep 2011)

ya he metido mis stop losss a mis san


son mi tesoro


Ahora solo hay que esperar que suban hasta el infinito ::::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué tal veis comprar a cierre del día anterior al próximo reparto de dividendos de TEF? Suponen más de un 4% de rentabilidad (neto) sobre la cotización a día de hoy... En el anterior reparto de mayo no se produjo una bajada relevante con respecto al día anterior...
> 
> Entraría muy apalancado, y con todo el equipo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué tal veis comprar a cierre del día anterior al próximo reparto de dividendos de TEF? Suponen más de un 4% de rentabilidad (neto) sobre la cotización a día de hoy... En el anterior reparto de mayo no se produjo una bajada relevante con respecto al día anterior...
> 
> Entraría muy apalancado, y con todo el equipo.



Ante todo te digo que yo ni idea. Pero de aquí a noviembre a saber como está el cierre del día anterior.

Y luego una duda, ¿a qué plazo planteas la operación? Si es para quedarte y aprovechar los dividendos del año que viene (otros dos pagos por un total de 1,75€) lee el post de Claca que cite anoche (pag 65, creo)


----------



## The Replicant (30 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero mire usted que si busca mandrilator en google, sale mi post en 5º lugar!
> 
> pero si lo hace en google imágenes... (ya se lo ahorro yo)
> 
> ...



a que viene la foto del trader loco entre las imágenes de mandrilator???

ienso:


----------



## sirpask (30 Sep 2011)

5 min para que digan datos de la eurozona... los que habeis entrado a corto.. cruzar los dedos 

Por cierto hay que buscar foto para el Mandrilator..

hay que fusionar una foto de terminator y un mandril XDD


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

:no: a mi el Mandril no me coge que juego con ventaja, a la niña del señor Pollastre, se le ha unido el pajarito de un malvado especulador financiero, si de esos que hacen magia, y crean dinero de dinero, no no trabaja en el banco central, si no en un edificio molon a veces en la defense y otras en la capital del reino.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ante todo te digo que yo ni idea. Pero de aquí a noviembre a saber como está el cierre del día anterior.
> 
> Y luego una duda, ¿a qué plazo planteas la operación? Si es para quedarte y aprovechar los dividendos del año que viene (otros dos pagos por un total de 1,75€) lee el post de Claca que cite anoche (pag 65, creo)



Si, claro, dependería de la rentabilidad según cotice el día anterior.

Sería comprar y vender en el día, considerando que con el dividendo (pongamos que suponga un 4%), menos posibles bajadas (estimemos un 2%), se obtenga al menos un 2% de rentabilidad.

¿Hay algún posible fallo?


----------



## Nico (30 Sep 2011)

Te diré amigo chinito lo que estamos viendo en la Iglesia del Claquismo Redencionista -de la cuarta vela de vigilia-.

NADIE por favor tome esto como algo diferente a lo que es... *una vulgar y sencilla "charla de café"* (más bien de cervecería por las últimas referencias que traemos).

Veo como posible (un escenario pero, con su perfil definido) un profundo guano donde el gráfico en forma parabólica, en los próximos días nos atraganta con una caída -y lo digo en SAN porque, dentro de la Iglesia sólo manejo esta parte del libro sagrado- nos lleva a los 5,76 - 5,77 para el 4/10 que, de continuar porque no se frena en un *débil soporte ascendente que ronda por allí*, continuaría su bajada para llegar (oh horror) en torno a los 5,58 para el día 6/10.

No está en mis conocimientos darle los niveles IBEX / DAX que se corresponden más o menos a esos niveles de la Curva porque, como le digo, sólo manejo este capítulo del Libro.

Seguramente el Maestro podrá analizar esto con más detalle cuando las señales nos sean dadas por Dios y, él tienen acceso a todos los arcanos mayores para darle más datos. 

===

El otro escenario es que consigan romper varias resistencias de diferente nivel, magnitud, importancia y antiguedad que *congestionan esta zona* (donde nos encontramos) y nos lleve a verdes campos de lino y miel.

Para ello hay que romper claramente los *6,28* y de allí, podríamos dispararnos en rápida sucesión (nada empaña los senderos de Dios en esta zona) a los 6,45 - 6,57 y, la gloriosa presencia de Dios que nos espera en los 7,10.

===

Dado que el SAN es un reflejo humilde pero fiel del rostro mayor de Dios, supongo que señales fractales de esto que digo han de ser visibles en DAX, SP e IBEX para aquellos a los que ha sido revelada la verdad.

===

Estos son los dos escenarios. Suena bastante raro que puedan mantenerlo muchos días en el punto en el que nos encontramos ahora.

===

El dato "fundamental" que me induce a pensar que seguiremos el movimiento parabólico descendente ? (o donde se demostrará la gacelez de mi noviciado). En el hecho de que Obama haya hablado PUBLICAMENTE de que Europa no está actuando de modo claro y proactivo con sus bancos.

Si los impíos se niegan oir la voz del Profeta Mayor de nuestro Señor, seguramente serán castigados en un campo de fuego y cenizas urticantes. Los infieles a veces necesitan del dolor y el sufrimiento para poder descubrir la belleza intrínseca en el rostro del Supremo.

Así sea.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si, claro, dependería de la rentabilidad según cotice el día anterior.
> 
> Sería comprar y vender en el día, considerando que con el dividendo (pongamos que suponga un 4%), menos posibles bajadas (estimemos un 2%), se obtenga al menos un 2% de rentabilidad.
> 
> ¿Hay algún posible fallo?









Sin acritud y tal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si, claro, dependería de la rentabilidad según cotice el día anterior.
> 
> Sería comprar y vender en el día, considerando que con el dividendo (pongamos que suponga un 4%), menos posibles bajadas (estimemos un 2%), se obtenga al menos un 2% de rentabilidad.
> 
> ¿Hay algún posible fallo?









Cuidado con la relación R/R


----------



## VOTIN (30 Sep 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> ya he metido mis stop losss a mis san
> 
> 
> son mi tesoro
> ...



La tecnica que yo pienso usar es ordeñar los dividendos( Cerca del 9%) hasta que suba a los 9 o 10 euros por accion ,no me importa lo que suba o baje hasta ese limite o si pasan 2 años
Solamente cuando la rentabilidad baje del 5% por accion las vendere,siempre que sea mas del 6,2 claro esta
Aqui como cuando lo del oro estamos pa chupar y comprar barato
Eso si,este hilo esta lleno de hienas que quieren resultados diarios e inmediatos
Dificil lo veo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sin acritud y tal





En serio... Mi planteamiento es que la cotización de Telefónica seguramente no caiga tanto como la rentabilidad del dividendo (a falta de ver como cotiza el 3 de noviembre...).


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si, claro, dependería de la rentabilidad según cotice el día anterior.
> 
> Sería comprar y vender en el día, considerando que con el dividendo (pongamos que suponga un 4%), *menos posibles bajadas (estimemos un 2%)*, se obtenga al menos un 2% de rentabilidad.
> 
> *¿Hay algún posible fallo?*



A parte de que planteado así me parece que merece el sello de aprobación de...





... pues no, ninguno ::

No sé, no lo veo claro, y menos apalancado, será que tenemos distinto perfil, pero me parece mucho riesgo para un 2% de beneficio. :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

Que prosa maese Nico, Que prosa!!!!! :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## The Hellion (30 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sabe usted que ha sido desde el cariño. Más gacela que yo, pocas he visto pastar por estos lares. A aprender se viene.
> 
> _Aquel que pregunta una vez es tonto una vez, aquel que no pregunta nunca es tonto siempre._
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, iba a comentarlo. Para la concurrencia no experta en versiones cutres, autores de "Que te peto el cacas", tarareable con la melodía the The Final Countdown de Europe, todo ello muy bien traído en este hilo... :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuidado con la relación R/R



¿Qué significa R/R? Gracias.


----------



## Nico (30 Sep 2011)

Favor de dejar marcado mi anterior mensaje porque, de el depende que sea aceptado en los círculos de la tercera vela de la vigilia (o que descienda, humillado y vapuleado hacia el duro territorio de la quinta vela donde el aprendizaje se reinicia).

Esto es a nivel intelectual porque, luego de haber visto el terrible rostro del Malvado, he optado por recoger banderas y mantenerme al margen -no hay cortos para usar- hasta que Dios toque los cuernos y arpas con los que convocará a sus fieles para reunirlos luego del castigo.

Entretanto, me dedicaré a preparar un proyecto de engorde de ganado para conseguir las monedas con las que alimentar y sostener los Templos del Culto -tarea que nos toca a los fieles de menor rango ya que el Maestro Claca cobra sus jugosos emolumentos en todos los casos-.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5046280-post3974.html

Por cierto, ayer vimos los 1000 puntos del tercer martillo... 

Mr. Brightside, si la acción descuenta 0,77€ de dividendo, la acción abre con -0,77€, a partir de ahí, hará lo que haga en el día: subir, bajar o quedarse lateral, pero los 0,77€ se los quitan seguro. Creo que estás viendo gráficas donde YA ESTÁ DESCONTADO EL DIVIDENDO, por eso te salen continuas, "sin saltos de dividendos"...

Saludos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

> Por cierto llegaremos al místico 10.700 el 15-Diciembre a las 1:07:00 pm


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> La tecnica que yo pienso usar es ordeñar los dividendos( Cerca del 9%) hasta que suba a los 9 o 10 euros por accion ,no me importa lo que suba o baje hasta ese limite o si pasan 2 años
> Solamente cuando la rentabilidad baje del 5% por accion las vendere,siempre que sea mas del 6,2 claro esta
> Aqui como cuando lo del oro estamos pa chupar y comprar barato
> Eso si,*este hilo esta lleno de hienas* que quieren resultados diarios e inmediatos
> Dificil lo veo



Sr. Votin, le ruego que modere su lenguaje. Este hilo está caracterizado, entre otras cosas, por su buen tono y la cordialidad entre partícipes. Cada uno con su dinero que haga lo que le salga de los santos cojones. 

Sin acritu, ya sabe usted. ::

Por lo demás....
_El BBVA ha anunciado las condiciones de la ampliación de capital con motivo del pago de dividendos en acciones o en efectivo, de acuerdo con el programa de “Dividendo Elección”_


----------



## ghkghk (30 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué tal veis comprar a cierre del día anterior al próximo reparto de dividendos de TEF? Suponen más de un 4% de rentabilidad (neto) sobre la cotización a día de hoy... En el anterior reparto de mayo no se produjo una bajada relevante con respecto al día anterior...
> 
> Entraría muy apalancado, y con todo el equipo.



Súbete!!


----------



## Jamóncontomate (30 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si, claro, dependería de la rentabilidad según cotice el día anterior.
> 
> Sería comprar y vender en el día, considerando que con el dividendo (pongamos que suponga un 4%), menos posibles bajadas (estimemos un 2%), se obtenga al menos un 2% de rentabilidad.
> 
> ¿Hay algún posible fallo?



Si no me equivoco creo que debes tener las acciones desde 2 meses antes o dos después del dividendo, pero no me hagas mucho caso que estoy con una San Miguel (soy inversor a largo plazo) y por la mañana me aturden mucho.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5046280-post3974.html
> 
> Por cierto, ayer vimos los 1000 puntos del tercer martillo...
> 
> ...



Como tenga tan buena mano con los niños como con la bolsa lascositasasucausecito le va a salir ministro por lo menos


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

**Zona euro*: el IPC sube al 3% interanual, máximo de tres años

**Situación **"preocupante" en los mercados*. El ministro de Finanzas alemán, Wolfgang Schäuble ha asegurado además que esta situación es una carga para Alemania y la economía mundial. Es necesario que el FEEF reciba rápidamente nuevas herramientas de trabajo, según el ministro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Si no me equivoco creo que debes tener las acciones desde 2 meses antes o dos después del dividendo, pero no me hagas mucho caso que estoy con una San Miguel (soy inversor a largo plazo) y por la mañana me aturden mucho.



Aturdido estás ::, esas son las condiciones para que te devuelvan lo retenido por hacienda.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Si no me equivoco creo que debes tener las acciones desde 2 meses antes o dos después del dividendo, pero no me hagas mucho caso que estoy con una San Miguel (soy inversor a largo plazo) y por la mañana me aturden mucho.



:no:

Siga dandole al alpieste que asi es como mejor se ven las cosas.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Votin, le ruego que modere su lenguaje. Este hilo está caracterizado, entre otras cosas, por su buen tono y la cordialidad entre partícipes. Cada uno con su dinero que haga lo que le salga de los santos cojones.
> 
> Sin acritu, ya sabe usted. ::
> 
> ...



El termino hiena no es despectivo
Hay leones y gacelas,pero en la sabana sin hienas no seria lo mismo
La hienas pues serian ustedes que actuan pegando rapidos mordiscos a la presa y huyendo 
Eso si,ya no les dejan comer en algunas de sus presas ni mordisquearlas,tipo SAN::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Si no me equivoco creo que debes tener las acciones desde 2 meses antes o dos después del dividendo, pero no me hagas mucho caso que estoy con una San Miguel (soy inversor a largo plazo) y por la mañana me aturden mucho.



Esos plazos son para optar a las exenciones fiscales del cobro de dividendos  (Y hasta 1500€)


----------



## Jamóncontomate (30 Sep 2011)

Pues a a ser eso...


----------



## The Hellion (30 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Súbete!!



No sabía que me estaban filmando el día que compré las AMD. El del maquillaje se pasó, eso sí.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Súbete!!



:XX:

Y para evitar cualquier posibilidad de éxito, va y se pone a correr (es un decir) con chanclas ::


----------



## sirpask (30 Sep 2011)

Una pregunta tecnica.. en una candela.. llamada tambien candlestick, tiene la forma tipica de cilindro y luego puede tener una linea hacia abajo y otra hacia arriba o las dos:







bien acabo de ver en el intradia de IBE en el bullish que tocaba el 5,145, pero el Open PRICE y el close PRICE esta entre 5.12 y 5.09. ¿Es significa que ha entrado alguna orden de venta a 5.145 o lo que a entrado es una orden de compra en 5.145?

gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> No sabía que me estaban filmando el día que compré las AMD. El del maquillaje se pasó, eso sí.



Yo creo que eso es más dolor autoinfligido. Del estilo:


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

*Austria vota hoy la ampliación del Fondo Europeo de Estabilización Financiera (FEEF)*, un día después de que el Parlamento alemán diera su visto bueno. El diario The Guardian está realizando un seguimiento al minuto 

European debt crisis: Austria votes on euro rescue deal | Business | guardian.co.uk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

Y corto en Gamesa, como me va el rollo ay dios.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Una pregunta tecnica.. en una candela.. llamada tambien candlestick, tiene la forma tipica de cilindro y luego puede tener una linea hacia abajo y otra hacia arriba o las dos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no entiendo mal el gráfico, en 5.145 ha entrado una orden de compra (y el precio ha subido hasta ese nivel, aunque hubiera abierto más abajo, y haya cerrado más abajo)

EDITO: Me leo y no me entiendo ni yo  Lo que quería decir es que había oferta en 5.145 y ha entrado una orden que ha comprado a ese precio.


----------



## Nico (30 Sep 2011)

Esta puede ser la noticia que justifique el viaje descendente. La votación del fondo de financiamiento rechazada por algún país de cierta jerarquía.

Por lo pronto en Austria la cosa viene calentita:



> Dramatic scenes in Vienna. The debate has now *been suspended* after Austrian finance minster Maria Theresia Fekter, of the ÖVP, was heckled so loudly that she couldn't continue.



Abucheada la Ministra al punto de haber tenido que suspender varios minutos la sesión.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Una pregunta tecnica.. en una candela.. llamada tambien candlestick, tiene la forma tipica de cilindro y luego puede tener una linea hacia abajo y otra hacia arriba o las dos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intentaré ayudarle, si en mi explicación errores hay pues lefeénme en ambos ojos.
Una vela es es una forma de representar datos de operaciones CRUZADAS durante un intervalo de tiempo. Normalmente los datos que se representan son:
- precio al inicio del intervalo (PI)
- precio al final del intervalo (PF) 
- los valores extremos, precio máximo (PM) y minimo (Pm).

Si PI menor PF velita verde
SI PI mayor PF velita roja
las sombras (esos rabitos) dan idea de la volatilidad en ese intervalo de tiempo.

Espero no haberle confundido más....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

Hoy alguno estara conmigo acordandose de porque no se podia ayer entrar corto en FCC, no?

Como dice el señor Bertok esto abre todos los dias, a esperar a otra.


----------



## Honkler (30 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El termino hiena no es despectivo
> Hay leones y gacelas,pero en la sabana sin hienas no seria lo mismo
> La hienas pues serian ustedes que actuan pegando rapidos mordiscos a la presa y huyendo
> Eso si,ya no les dejan comer en algunas de sus presas ni mordisquearlas,tipo SAN::



En mi operatoria bursátil, trato de ser una hiena, eso es, seguir a los leoncios y tratar de pillar algún resto de la gacela que se han merendado 
Así que el término es correcto ::


----------



## VOTIN (30 Sep 2011)

Despierta dijo:


> En mi operatoria bursátil, trato de ser una hiena, eso es, seguir a los leoncios y tratar de pillar algún resto de la gacela que se han merendado
> Así que el término es correcto ::



Yo se que no soy leon y menos hiena,solo espero no ser la proxima gacela:: pues mis conocimientos son mas que pobres ,me muevo a nivel intuitivo
leo y aprendo de las hienas


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy alguno estara conmigo acordandose de porque no se podia ayer entrar corto en FCC, no?
> 
> Como dice el señor Bertok esto abre todos los dias, a esperar a otra.



Yo me estoy acordando, mira que intenté entrar...


----------



## VOTIN (30 Sep 2011)

Una pregunta 
¿ a FCC se la estan comiendo los leones?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

Menudo chicharro FCC, que valor más poco serio para estar en el IBEX.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El termino hiena no es despectivo
> Hay leones y gacelas,pero en la sabana sin hienas no seria lo mismo
> La hienas pues serian ustedes que actuan pegando rapidos mordiscos a la presa y huyendo
> Eso si,ya no les dejan comer en algunas de sus presas ni mordisquearlas,tipo SAN::





Despierta dijo:


> En mi operatoria bursátil, trato de ser una hiena, eso es, seguir a los leoncios y tratar de pillar algún resto de la gacela que se han merendado
> Así que el término es correcto ::



Si seme perzona, er término iena ze aplica en zu zejunda asepzió.

(Del lat. hyaena, y este del gr. ὕαινα).

1. f. Nombre común a varias especies de una familia de animales carnívoros de África y Asia, de pelaje áspero, gris amarillento, con listas o manchas en el lomo y en los flancos. Llegan a los siete decímetros de altura en la cruz y algo menos en la grupa. Son animales nocturnos y principalmente carroñeros, de aspecto repulsivo y olor desagradable por lo desarrolladas que tienen sus glándulas anales. :XX: :XX: (Vive dios! que definición más acertada!!!)

*2. f. Persona de malos instintos o cruel.* 

es que me ha dolido, yo me he pedido ser gacela :rolleye: . Armoniosa, ágil, veloz! Loca a veces también. Y resulta que me ven como una hiena! repulsiva y con glándulas anales desarrolladas!!! Muerte ven a mi!


----------



## The Replicant (30 Sep 2011)

el dax está perdiendo el soporte de los 5490 pollastrianos 

alguna idea de adónde va?? ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

A la tierra prometida :XX: :XX:


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> El DAX a este ritmo llega al [ -2,5% -4% ](ojala, para mis cortos)



A lo mejor me quedo *corto*:Baile: en la previsión, pedazo ritmo que lleva :


----------



## Cosme Oriol (30 Sep 2011)

no se a donde cojones lo llevara pero la figura que ha formado hasta ahora tiene pinta de ser del libro ¿no? :o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> no se a donde cojones lo llevara pero la figura que ha formado hasta ahora tiene pinta de ser *del libro* ¿no? :o









edito: hay que terminar la semana justo como se empezó, ni más ni menos.
edito2: bueno eso sería un tortazo bueno, pero cosas veredes...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

Nomura sp 800 :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

Oigan, dejen de hacer clicks en sus brokers, que así no hay manera de que BME y Red Eléctrica se pongan en rojo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

Oiga usted, yo desde que me puse corto en los niveles pollastriticos solo hago que mirar la cuenta crecer, no toco nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

Me parece a solo mi, o nuestro banco amigo está luchando su propia batalla de las ardenas....


----------



## sirpask (30 Sep 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Si no entiendo mal el gráfico, en 5.145 ha entrado una orden de compra (y el precio ha subido hasta ese nivel, aunque hubiera abierto más abajo, y haya cerrado más abajo)
> 
> EDITO: Me leo y no me entiendo ni yo  Lo que quería decir es que había oferta en 5.145 y ha entrado una orden que ha comprado a ese precio.



¿Y por casualidad se puede saber si esa orden es en corto, o ese tipo de orden en una candela verde siempre es en largo? esta curioso esto, si la orden de compra a entrado a 5,145 y es en corto, es una triunfada pero si es en largo.. la veo jodia XD, por lo menos de aqui a una semana.. me huele que esto va pa abajo..

gracias de nuevooo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Sep 2011)

entraba a rebatir a algunos proeuros en algun otro hilo, pero al final ni ganas me quedan. La fe no se puede rebatir con argumentos ::
Asi que he pensado que les recomendaba la peli que vi ayer: IMDb - Burke and Hare (2010)

humor del bueno, algo negro.. mas vale hecharse unas risas, que el horno no esta para bollos.

Y recuerden, esto tanto puede ir para arriba, como para abajo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Oiga usted, yo desde que me puse corto en los niveles pollastriticos *solo hago que mirar la cuenta crecer*, no toco nada.



Pues eso, Red Eléctrica se lo agradece 



sirpask dijo:


> ¿Y por casualidad se puede saber si esa orden es en corto, o ese tipo de orden en una candela verde siempre es en largo? esta curioso esto, si la orden de compra a entrado a 5,145 y es en corto, es una triunfada pero si es en largo.. la veo jodia XD, por lo menos de aqui a una semana.. me huele que esto va pa abajo..
> 
> gracias de nuevooo



Eso no sé distinguirlo (ni si se puede) porque no tengo forma de saber la intención del que ha comprado al precio que se ofertaba (cerrar posición corta o abrir posición larga)


EDITO: Ya sólo quedan Red Eléctrica y Gamesa en verde...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

Hablando de peliculas...
Sr. Pollastre. 
Shaun of the Dead...simplemente hilarante
Me puse a verla anoche en el portátil y en más de una ocasión me dió mi amadísima una patada por las carcajadas que soltaba.
La primera media hora es buenísma, en la que el protagonista no se entera de nada de lo que ocurre a su alrededor (metáfora que viene ni pintada aplicándola a la situación actual), con todos los zombis pululando. Genial repito. Y el final....jajajajaja


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hablando de peliculas...
> Sr. Pollastre.
> Shaun of the Dead...simplemente hilarante



Me suena que de esta peli (y otras del género) ya hablamos en uno de los hilos del trimestre. Para mi es la mejor de zombies que he visto (no he visto muchas, pero aún así el tono de la película es insuperable  )


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Gallinita del euro no sabe volar....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

A onde se puede comprar esa pelicula?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (30 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Estoy en un dilema: cuanto mas voy entendiendo la bolsa menos la voy entendiendo, ¿estoy en algun tipo de fase o es algo cronico?

normalmente dejo este tipo de post chorra para cuando acaba la sesion pero ya no me podia aguantar.


----------



## tonuel (30 Sep 2011)

Cuando entra el FROB... ya no hay STOP... ::



Saludos


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A onde se puede comprar esa pelicula?



Búsquela por "Shaun of the dead" (original) o "Zombies party" (título en España :: ), en TV la ponen de vez en cuando.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

Es porque es usted una gacela tiernecilla, que marean con facilidad, para comerse rapido, usted corra, cuando se vea muy mareado corra, porque eso es que estan cerca.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (30 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es porque es usted una gacela tiernecilla, que marean con facilidad, para comerse rapido, usted corra, cuando se vea muy mareado corra, porque eso es que estan cerca.









nah, a dia de hoy no he invertido jamas. ayer "compre" imaginariamente amazon a 216 euros ... cuidado conmigo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

Sr. Chinito, se le han caido las ventas de esos BMW????

BAY.MOTOREN WERKE AG ST 49,015 EUR -3,735 -7,08%


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Cuando entra el FROB... ya no hay STOP... ::
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿Para cuándo ve Usted que se quedarán con SAN/BBVA? : ienso:

¿Alguna fecha MÍSTICA?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

Calle calle, ya les decia que andan con los sindicatos tocando los cataplines. Y las previsones se retocan a la baja. Yo las mias hasta 37 las aguanto bien, si bajan de ahi, igual me planeto venderlas.

Esta semana ha sido la mejor de este mes, gracias la nueva serie 1, por mi esto subiria, pero que le vamos a hacer.


----------



## candy hipoteca (30 Sep 2011)

Guanos dias...

Como lectora de hace meses que esta considerando empezar algun a operar agradeceria si alguien pudiera indicarme un libro/web con el que aprender AT.

No a nivel elemental (ya se lo que es un soporte o un corto) pero si a nivel basico...

Alguna idea??


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: pero no me ha costado ni un leuro, la Ag se está comportando mucho mejor. Los movimientos de esta mañana en el DAX no me han gustado nada de nada.
> 
> Su máquina rules !!!!



Con un día de retraso tocamos los 5470. La sesión de ayer estuvo muy forzada. HDLGP.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Sep 2011)

las pelis las consigo cuando atraco la perla negra en la "bahia de los piratas"


----------



## AssGaper (30 Sep 2011)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> Guanos dias...
> 
> Como lectora de hace meses que esta considerando empezar algun a operar agradeceria si alguien pudiera indicarme un libro/web con el que aprender AT.
> 
> ...



Alexander Elder - Vivir del trading

Con diferencia de los mejores que he leido, no solo te enseñará analisis técnico, si no a ser racional en las operaciones e inversiones y no dejarte llevar por las sensaciones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> Guanos dias...
> 
> Como lectora de hace meses que esta considerando empezar algun a operar agradeceria si alguien pudiera indicarme un libro/web con el que aprender AT.
> 
> ...



No se si le habrán contestado ya.

Análisis Técnico de los Mercados Financieros


----------



## The Replicant (30 Sep 2011)

ojo con los usanos que hoy vienen con ganas de fiesta:


_<====================> VIERNES 30 <====================> 

* A las 14.30: 

-INGRESOS Y GASTOS PERSONALES de agosto. 

INGRESOS: 
Dato previo: +0,3%. Previsión: +0,1%. 

GASTOS: 
Dato previo: +0,5%. Previsión: N/A%. 

PCE SUBYACENTE: 
Dato previo: +0,2%. Previsión: +0,2%. 

Valoración: 4-5. 
Repercusión en bolsa: Lo que de verdad interesa son los gastos, las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo. Pero además mucha atención a lo que más miran los operadores que es el indicador de inflación PCE que es la verdadera medida de inflación de la FED, incluso por encima del IPC. Los bonos y bolsas lo quieren lo más bajo posible y puede montar mucha volatilidad cualquier variación. 

* A las 15.45: 

- INDICADOR DE DIRECTORES DE COMPRAS DE CHICAGO de septiembre. 

Dato previo: 56,5. Previsión: 55,3. 

*Valoración: 5.* 
Repercusión en bolsa: las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo. Es un dato muy influyente y al que se le da mucho peso. 

* A las 15.55: 

-ÍNDICE DE CONFIANZA DEL CONSUMIDOR DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE MICHIGAN/REUTERS de septiembre final. 

Dato previo: 55,8. Previsión: 58. 

SUBPARTIDA DE CONDICIONES ACTUALES: 
Dato previo: 74,5. Previsión: N/A. 

SUBPARTIDA DE EXPECTATIVAS: 
Dato previo: 47. Previsión: N/A. 
*Valoración: 5.* 

Repercusión en bolsa: las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo, se presta atención a las subpartidas de condiciones actuales y expectativas. 

*A las 16.30: 

- ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI. 
Valoración: 2. 

Repercusión en bolsa: es uno de los indicadores más fiables para anticipar el momento del ciclo económico. Los operadores lo quieren lo más alto posible. 

Mis valoraciones van de 1 a 5, en función de su influencia en el mercado, siendo 5 noticia que suele generar la máxima volatilidad y 1 noticia que suele ser indiferente para los operadores._


----------



## ghkghk (30 Sep 2011)

¿Fiesta en qué sentido? Desde aquí no puedo ver futuros...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

ahhhh esa SOc.Gen -11%
La sombra del FROB es muy, muy alargada


----------



## The Replicant (30 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Fiesta en qué sentido? Desde aquí no puedo ver futuros...



lo digo por el aluvión de datos, puede ser una auténtica montaña rusa


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Fiesta en qué sentido? Desde aquí no puedo ver futuros...



Por ahora: US SPX 500 Futu. 1142.65 -13.60 -1.18%

El DOW por el estilo.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

el ECRI ya no se puede ver como antes en su pagina?

no se preocupe usted por empezar en bolsa, entre con poco dinero y sin apalancarse, cuando empiece a perder pasta espabilara rapidamente :fiufiu:

sip, societe generale vuelve a las andadas..... aqui no tenemos bancos asi de lideres en las caidas :XX:

no terminan de dejarlo caer......


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

Atentos a dentro de 5 minutos, que llegan los primeros datos Usanos. Y dentro de una hora a ver como abren.


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2011)

Bue, acabo de volver de hacer recados varios en la calle, y analizando la perforación del 5490, me he encontrado una situación interesante:





Merece la pena ampliar la imagen y verla a su resolución completa, para apreciar los detalles.

La elipse amarilla encuadra la perforación del mínimo absoluto proyectado para hoy (5490). Es interesante observar en la gráfica superior, la evolución de las manos fuertes (línea roja) frente a las gacelérrimas (línea verde). 

Los institucionales han pegado duro aquí: con los gacelérrimos confiados en un presunto suelo en 5K5 que se estaba formando [aparentemente] durante bastantes tiempo, [creen que] lo ven claro y empiezan a ponerse largos (flecha verde hacia arriba). 

Inmediatamente, viene el mazazo de las manos fuertes (flecha roja hacia abajo), contraviniendo el sentir gacelérrimo (qué raro xD ) y machacándoles sin piedad. 

Hasta aquí, nada nuevo. Sin embargo, ahora es cuando viene la obra de arte leoncia. Ojo a los dos círculos que he marcado en color azul. Ambos representan el mismo instante en precio (gráfica inferior) y volumen (gráfica superior). 

Los instantes [1] y [2] hacen doble suelo en el mismo precio. *Sin embargo, [2] tiene ya un volumen leoncio mucho más alto que [1]*.

En ese preciso momento, los gacelérrimos que quedaban sin desplumar de antes, y que creyendo que nos íbamos al guano se habían puesto cortos, estaban ya condenados: instantes después, la falsa perforación de mínimos da la cara, y el doble engaño se consuma.

De hecho, se aprecia en el escáner termal, abajo a la derecha, como en esos niveles la temperatura predominante es roja (compras), lo que da una idea del toma-daca-toma-daca que los institucionales han montado en esa zona.

Ainsss... qué me gusta el análisis forense ::


----------



## The Hellion (30 Sep 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se si le habrán contestado ya.
> 
> Análisis Técnico de los Mercados Financieros



Muchas gracias por la referencia. 

Si recuerda sus sensaciones cuando lo leyó, le agradecería que me dijese qué le pareció la redacción. Simplemente algo como "el libro es cojonudo, pero _leerlo_ es peor que un dolor de muelas", o "no fui consciente de estar leyendo nada, simplemente entendía (o no) la información, pero la traducción era transparente". Si solo recuerda haberlo leído y haber aprendido, sería muy buena señal. 

Intentaré explicarme mejor: hay veces que leer estos libros traducidos es un auténtico suplicio, por la forma en que están escritos en español, que es como si un narcoléptico se hubiese puesto a traducir palabra por palabra, con el piloto automático. 

De crío yo fui incapaz de leer la traducción del Silmarillion de Tolkien, porque el estilo del traductor me sacaba de la novela cada frase y media. 

Simplemente me gustaría saber qué tipo de estilo les gusta, a los que lean estos libros traducidos, y qué impresión tienen del estilo de los libros traducidos que leen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la referencia.
> 
> Si recuerda sus sensaciones cuando lo leyó, le agradecería que me dijese qué le pareció la redacción. Simplemente algo como "el libro es cojonudo, pero _leerlo_ es peor que un dolor de muelas", o "no fui consciente de estar leyendo nada, simplemente entendía (o no) la información, pero la traducción era transparente". Si solo recuerda haberlo leído y haber aprendido, sería muy buena señal.
> 
> ...



Por serle sincero, del estilo no me acuerdo. Cosas he aprendido que más que ganar dinero (que algo también) me han ayudado a no perderlo, y entender algo más como se mueve el mercado. Cierto es que es un tocho de libro, bájeselo, ábralo por un capitulo cualquiera y juzgue usted.

Si lo prefiere en ingles....Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets – John Murphy.pdf


----------



## The Replicant (30 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> De hecho, se aprecia en el escáner termal, abajo a la derecha, como en esos niveles la temperatura predominante es roja (compras), lo que da una idea del toma-daca-toma-daca que los institucionales han montado en esa zona.
> 
> Ainsss... qué me gusta el análisis forense ::



joder sr pollastre, hasta debe poder ver la sangre de las gacelas salpicando la pantalla ::


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

con tanto dato para esta tarde la pantalla de pollastre va a parecer un documental de national geographic

"holocausto gacelistico en el serengueti"


----------



## VOTIN (30 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bue, acabo de volver de hacer recados varios en la calle, y analizando la perforación del 5490, me he encontrado una situación interesante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y tarzan??
Tarzan no hace nada para salvar a las pobres gacelas??::


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> con tanto dato para esta tarde la pantalla de pollastre va a parecer un documental de national geographic
> 
> "holocausto gacelistico en el serengueti"



Deben de tener un foro oculto lo Leoncios donde van comentando a cuantas gacelas se va comiendo cada uno.


----------



## Ilustrador (30 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Deben de tener un foro oculto lo Leoncios donde van comentando a cuantas gacelas se va comiendo cada uno.



Dicen las malas lenguas que tienen su grupito en el facebook y que se ha visto a Botín enganchado al skype por las noches...


----------



## hermano Francisco (30 Sep 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Te diré amigo chinito lo que estamos viendo en la Iglesia del Claquismo Redencionista -de la cuarta vela de vigilia-.
> 
> 
> Si los impíos se niegan oir la voz del Profeta Mayor de nuestro Señor, seguramente serán castigados en un campo de fuego y cenizas urticantes. Los infieles a veces necesitan del dolor y el sufrimiento para poder descubrir la belleza intrínseca en el rostro del Supremo.
> ...



Sr. Nico:

Aunque me cuesta mucho trabajo, he de decirle que está usted completamente loco. Piras de leña candente esparcidas por todo el territorio patrio deberían humear al viento para dar buena cuenta de heresiarcas como usted. 

Usted desvía a las almas trémulas hacia esa rara secta de la que al parecer es un alto preboste. Vuelva usted al camino recto del que jamás debió desviarse. Todavía está a tiempo de salvar su alma. 

Paz y sociego.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

joer...... uno q le da carrete a Nico con sus locuras....... los otros hablando ayer de como se emborrachan....... como se esta poniendo el foro 

hay un hueco en el DAX a eso de las 14:35-14:40? veremos si va a cerrarlo.....


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> joder sr pollastre, hasta debe poder ver la sangre de las gacelas salpicando la pantalla ::



El TS puede llegar a ser muy crudo en sus informaciones, Sr. Directivo...

Tiene varios modos de funcionamiento; algunos sirven para que Ud. gane dinero... otros sirven simplemente para observar lo que está ocurriendo... y un último modo sirve para mostrar en pantalla el "daño infligido", esto es, aquellos que compraron en máximos, y/o vendieron en mínimos :: (vulgo *cresting*).

Hay veces que produce verdadero dolor simplemente mirarlo ::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

El euro está blandito, blandito,...


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2011)

Perdonad, no sabía que el Foro fuera propiedad del Sr Claca y el Sr Don Pollo...

Y si me citaís como a vosotros os gusta, como Malvado Rbotnick o cosas parecidas, pues resulta que de vez en cuando entra.

Por cierto, el místico 10.700 es para el 15 de Diciembre de 2011...

Y otro por cierto, lo del AT está demasiado sobrevalorado, hasta los AT-adictos creen que está basado en algo más científico que los niveles místicos... pues será eso... 

En fin, que cosas!

S2s


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Y si me citaís como a vosotros os gusta, como Malvado *Rbotnick *o cosas parecidas



Es "Malvado RobotNik", Sr. Malvado RobotNik... por favor, deletree bien su nombre.

Y mire, para que vea que no es una invención nuestra:

Detn al malvado Robotnik - Guznu


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

Austria tambien aprueba el rescate, parece que no gusto esta noticia.


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es "Malvado RobotNik", Sr. Malvado RobotNik... por favor, deletree bien su nombre.
> 
> Y mire, para que vea que no es una invención nuestra:
> 
> Detn al malvado Robotnik - Guznu



A vale, os referís al personaje que creo Sega para su serie Sonic (el erizo azul), el Malvado Robotnik creado a partir del nick del forero rbotic...

Aclarado entonces!

S2s


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

El SP guaneando duro y en niveles críticos.
El Bund al alza.
El DAX con una hostia de cuidado.
El EUR/USD con otra hostia de cuidado.

!!!! Todo cuadra !!!, salvo el puto chulibex cuyo comportamiento es un misterio.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

en lo q no nos caiga una hostia a nosotros.......

edito: en mi linea de agorero anticipado en 24 horas, creo q ya hemos visto minimos o estamos muy cerca de ellos, lo digo pq una islita quedaria tannnnnn bonita :: (hablo del DAX)


----------



## candy hipoteca (30 Sep 2011)

Muchas gracias por la info, les ire echando un vistazo en los vuelos. Mucho mejor que dormir que me levanto con la espalda hecha un 7.

Por cierto, se agradece mucho el buen rollito que hay en este hilo. Lamento no poder aportar nada ahora mismo (solo podria servir de fuente de liquidez femenina, como decia el Sr. Pollastre) y dedicarme solamente a succionar conocimientos como una loca.

Espero algun dia poder agradecerselo, aunque no se por que me huelo que aun tardare bastante.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

Pedazo de rebote, no se asusten, es para disimular.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la info, les ire echando un vistazo en los vuelos. Mucho mejor que dormir que me levanto con la espalda hecha un 7.
> 
> Por cierto, se agradece mucho el buen rollito que hay en este hilo. Lamento no poder aportar nada ahora mismo (solo podria servir de fuente de liquidez femenina, como decia el Sr. Pollastre) y dedicarme solamente a succionar conocimientos como una loca.
> 
> ...



bienvenida, se dara cuenta enseguida q hay muchos pagabolsas aqui

succionar :: ???????? le traiciono el subconsciente o es una provocadora? :XX:


----------



## candy hipoteca (30 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> bienvenida, se dara cuenta enseguida q hay muchos pagabolsas aqui
> 
> succionar :: ???????? le traiciono el subconsciente o es una provocadora? :XX:



Lo que a usted le parezca mas sugerente  la imaginacion es liiibre como una gacela


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

Nadie comenta estos movimientos tan bruscos en 5 minutos que hubo???


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

Creo que muchos están muy expectantes, otros en largos y nadie se digna a poner el Oso Guanero


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Nadie comenta estos movimientos tan bruscos en 5 minutos que hubo???



te lo comento cuando comentes del gap de las 14:35 

(yo creo q son movimientos para asustar, solo eso, el lunes probablemente tengamos un gap y no quieren dar pistas, quieren ir solos)

edito: no hace falta q comenten , ya hemos cerrado el gap ::

pero por favor ahora q no bajen de 5420


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> (yo creo q son movimientos para asustar, solo eso, el lunes probablemente tengamos un gap y no quieren dar pistas, quieren ir solos)



Pues conmigo lo han conseguido, allá ellos, que yo sigo mirando 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Sep 2011)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la info, les ire echando un vistazo en los vuelos. Mucho mejor que dormir que me levanto con la espalda hecha un 7.
> 
> Por cierto, se agradece mucho el buen rollito que hay en este hilo. Lamento no poder aportar nada ahora mismo (solo podria servir de fuente de liquidez femenina, como decia el Sr. Pollastre) y dedicarme solamente a succionar conocimientos como una loca.
> 
> ...



No te dejes engañar por las gafas de pasta, las camisas de cuadros y los boligrafos en el bolsillo. ¡Estos individuos son peligrosos!


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

Ya encontre el foro de los Leoncios, estuve espiando un poco y comentaban que en breve tiran para abajo con fuerza, en menos de 15 minutos el DJI se pone en -2%, en cuanto tenga mas datos os los paso.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

y candy????

candy - Buscar con Google

q cerveza le gusta a usted?


----------



## windslegend (30 Sep 2011)

Aquí os traigo un regalito Botn anuncia que Santander aumentar el dividendo a partir de 2013,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

Vigilen la Ag, tiene toda la pinta de comenzar un movimiento violento.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

Si el SP pierde los 1140, agarraos las kalandrakas.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

esta en 1152...... toco y salio disparado desde 1140, mala cosa para los cortos


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> esta en 1152...... toco y salio disparado desde 1140, mala cosa para los cortos



Cuidado a partir de las 17:30, no es la primera vez que quieren ir solos.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Vigilen la Ag, tiene toda la pinta de comenzar un movimiento violento.



si , esta en un canal desde las 15:00h roto en algún momento a 29.9$ pero se ha ido a testear a 30.3$ mientras escribo (gráfico 1min)


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Le han metido un infierno de pasta...


----------



## morgan (30 Sep 2011)

Señores, admiren a la locomotora de europa.

Menos mal que estamos nosotros para tirar de los PIGS alemanes.

Es que me lol :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

q bandazos.....

juro q ahora mismo no se cual es el lado bueno  pq en 5 minutos te hacen ganar una pasta o te despluman

estariamos mejor fuera.......


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q bandazos.....
> 
> juro q ahora mismo no se cual es el lado bueno  pq en 5 minutos te hacen ganar una pasta o te despluman
> 
> estariamos mejor fuera.......



espera al cierre europeo


----------



## candy hipoteca (30 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> y candy????
> 
> candy - Buscar con Google
> 
> q cerveza le gusta a usted?



Belga, es una cuestion sentimental de mis añitos mozos en Leuven.

En concreto Hoegaarden, aqui se encuentra pero de botella, ni punto de comparacion con el barril.

Luego las Leffe (nada de bromas eh?) en cualquiera de sus muchas variantes.

Cuando algun chico te queria emborrachar siempre te invitaban a una Duvel, pero no acababa de ser mi favorita.

Infumables las Rodenbach y similares hechas de frambuesa o yo que se:no:


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

candy hipoteca dijo:


> Luego las Leffe (nada de bromas eh?)



:XX:

ni q leyera mi mente ::


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



candy hipoteca dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la info, les ire echando un vistazo en los vuelos. Mucho mejor que dormir que me levanto con la espalda hecha un 7.
> 
> Por cierto, se agradece mucho el buen rollito que hay en este hilo. Lamento no poder aportar nada ahora mismo (solo podria servir de fuente de liquidez femenina, como decia el Sr. Pollastre) y dedicarme solamente a succionar conocimientos como una loca.
> 
> ...



Bienvenida al hilo y recuerde que en esto de la bolsa debe ser:
- tenaz 
- activa
- luchadora
- disciplinada 
- paciente
- previsora
- calculadora
- miedosa
- valiente
- tranquila
- rápida
- eficiente

y también tener mucho aguante para durar en esto.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Sep 2011)

Me estoy mareando, miro las gráficas de velas y la imagen que me viene a la cabeza es:





:ouch:


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

Venga, una pista del SP ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

Cerdos alemanes estan al pelo de una gamba de griparme la locomotora española, el sp lo estamos aguantando por los pelos de tres gambas rojas.

Lo dicho, no podemos, ni con la reencarnacion de Alfredo Landa en sus mejores años.

Suerte, cambio y cortos


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

creo, como ustedes, q el lado bueno es el corto.............. pero mi fe empieza a resquebrajarse.........


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> creo, como ustedes, q el lado bueno es el corto.............. pero mi fe empieza a resquebrajarse.........



Su fe sólo tiene que elevar el punto de mira (mirar gráficos horarios y diarios) en los índices serios.

El chulibex, déjelo. Ya le darán pal pelo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Sep 2011)

Señor Bertok cuidesde la plata...


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

yo miro DAX y S&P principalmente.........al primero le veo caida, pero el segundo tiene un gandalf en el 1139-1140 q nos puede privar de la fiesta


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Bertok cuidesde la plata...



Soy un acojonao. El tirón al alza me parecía falso y sobre todo plagado de resistencias hasta 30,60.

Al volver al rectángulo, tenía claro que la ruptura era a la baja. La ruptura ha sido muy violenta y por intentar entrar con riesgo mínimo ajustando SL, pretendía esperar un pull-back hasta los 30,20.

Evidentemente no se ha producido el pull-back y se me ha escapado.

No importa, la Ag siempre da opciones (no queda otra que esperar).


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Sep 2011)

El SAN está aguantando el Ibex.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El SAN está aguantando el Ibex.



El botas va a hinchar a leuros en dividendos a los larguistas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

subidon subidon


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Como rompamos los 1140 puede ser apoteósico, pero cuidado la última hora como ayer con la cobertura de cortos y los falsos empujones hacia arriba (como ahora mismo). En cualquier caso, creo que la cosa ya está perfilándose bien y está decidido hacia donde va la dirección.
> 
> Si tras el cierre trimestral en rojo empiezan a retirar pasta de los institucionales de nuevo y el flujo de dinero sigue saliendo la cosa está más o menos definida.
> 
> Y por poner algo de perspectiva: los niveles de la bolsa están mejor que hace un año. ¿Y hace un año estábamos mejor, peor o igual? ¿Y cuál era la perspectiva? Pues eso. Y por último, sentimiento contrario: no hemos capitulado y todavía hay energía toril, la muestra es que con semi-buenas noticias todavía hay reacciones al alza importantes; es decir, que aún queda margen, bastante, para bajar.



Esos 1140 son la última frontera. Han amagado un par de veces .....

Se ve que todavía no está lleno el horno de gacelas y se percibe cierta euforia en el ambiente.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Soy un acojonao. El tirón al alza me parecía falso y sobre todo plagado de resistencias hasta 30,60.
> 
> Al volver al rectángulo, tenía claro que la ruptura era a la baja. La ruptura ha sido muy violenta y por intentar entrar con riesgo mínimo ajustando SL, pretendía esperar un pull-back hasta los 30,20.
> 
> ...



jo ..yo ir a tomar un café::


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes señores... bueno pues... a mí se me acerca temporadita complicada (preparar cierre y planificar ejercicio que viene) y no voy a poder estar tan al tanto de los mercados. Así que aunque vendré a menudo a echar un vistazo, no participaré (ni operaré) como hasta ahora. Peeero como no me quiero perder la fiesta... me he puesto corto en el SP @1148 con SL en 1172 y el SP en... 1000, por supuesto. A ver si nos cunde...!!!


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

En apenas 15 minutos, los ilustres usanos deben mostrarnos lo que tienen reservado para nosotros.

Mucho cuidado y no se fíen un pelo (cierre trimestral)


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

Venga, a maquillar el cierre Europeo.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

otros dias no sacan las cartas hasta las 8 o las 9


----------



## jcfdez (30 Sep 2011)

buenas tardes...les veo esperando el guano que habrá al cierre europeo...será hoy o el lunes que viene?


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> otros dias no sacan las cartas hasta las 8 o las 9



Hoy es cierre trimestral.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

jcfdez dijo:


> buenas tardes...les veo esperando el guano que habrá al cierre europeo...será hoy o el lunes que viene?



no sé lo que será, pero algo será. El guano es dificil porque en un día como hoy no límite para usar Max Factor.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

Vaya subida le han dado al SAN.


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

Pedazo maquillaje

[YOUTUBE]UavdzWrIfZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## erpako (30 Sep 2011)

Lunes primer día de mes, alcista (pauta:o técnica).


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

El que maneje el valor del FCC se debe hacer de oro, que poca vergüenza.


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2011)

Esta mañana me han dejado sin datos hasta las 13 por un error de software, que por cierto ya está solucionado pero maldita la gracia que me han hecho.

También me he puesto a trabajar en una solución para poder coger varios feeds de datos a la vez y así asegurar su integridad.

Dentro de un rato me pondré a recuperar índices pero hasta entonces les puedo decir que esta tarde han metido unos buenos paquetones de compra, incluyendo la subasta.

A ver si puedo contarles más en breve.


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

Que tranquilo que esta USA, creo que se fueron a tomar un cafe.


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2011)

Buenas tardes y tal.

Lástima no haber llegado a tiempo para un largo robastero. Menuda robasta !!! claro que había que aguantar hasta el último minuto.


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

Vamos a ver si busca los 1140 otra vez el SP.


----------



## Yo2k1 (30 Sep 2011)

Fin de septiembre y no ha pasado nada.Y nosotros aqui esperando esos seis mil de zuloman o por lo menos esos siete mil.
Al final, ni bajadas ni nada, esto se va a quedar por donde esta y de aqui para arriba.
Si con todo lo que cae esta aqui, en cuanto esto "escampe", aunque sea solo a nivel prensa, rapidamente se va arriba.
Suerte en la plaza a los que toreais


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Vamos a ver si busca los 1140 otra vez el SP.



Si pasa de los 1153, se puede dar un garbeo al alza. Un buen garbeo.::

Sin embargo, ojo que las cíclicas americanas están todas reventadas y bajando escandalósamente. Suelen anticipar y desde luego están marcando recesión en USA. A ver si va a salir un mal dato (de mayor o menor importancia) y sirve de excusa para marcar una dirección determinada.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

Divide y vencerás, una estrategia política generalizada - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zeft9c6CITs[/YOUTUBE]







Esto es con el broker de IG markets...

Alguien lo ha visto en alguna otra plataforma o es que se les ha ido la pinza????


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

Dialogo entre nuevo inmigrante Español con veterano inmigrante Español en Inglaterra 
-¿Cómo van las cosas por España? 
-No nos podemos quejar.
-¿Entonces bien? 
-No, que NO NOS PODEMOS QUEJAR.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Madre mía, que perroflauter está el sp


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> USA va a entrar en recesión (de los pocos analistos que suelo creer sin dudar, demasiados años acertando): Leading Economic Indicators - CNBC
> 
> Oficialmente todavía no lo han admitido, pero ya asoman la patita: Federal Reserve President Richard Fisher: The U.S. Economy is Anemic
> 
> ...



Lo has clavado!!!!. Lo que parecen precios de derribo, pueden ser altos.
A mí me llama la atención que ayer noche lo subieron descaradamente y hoy no ha tenido continuidad. Intentan sumar adeptos para colocarles papel.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Vamossss..............


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Sep 2011)

hoy ya solo nos salva del guano las 2 manos de dios, con una sola no vale


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Banksters europeos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Para que se vea como están poniendo toda la carna en el asador, todavía sin resultados. Hoy, de hecho, había la posibilidad de confirmar la vuelta al alza y en su lugar hemos tenido un retroceso. Por eso ayer comentaba que muy difícilmente íbamos a seguir laterales: a nadie le gusta estar de patrulla en la frontera cuando las espadas de la volatilidad siguen en alto.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Sep 2011)

S&P en nivel crítico 1140, si no rebota........


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> S&P en nivel crítici 1140, si no rebota........



A los 111X lo manda...mejor no pensarlo por aquello del owned ::


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)




----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Oso guanoso, coño


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Si os fijáis tiene gracia el tema... En niveles clave de resistencia y soporte hace falta acción por parte de humanos, gacelas o leoncios, pero los algos de los leoncios (de la mayoría de leoncios, que no extraen los beneficios del arbitraje a través de HFT; p.ej. fondos mutuos) simplemente ejecutan de una forma eficiente las ordenes de sus amos, no meten ruido per se.
> 
> El caso es cuando se rompe uno de los niveles se tiende a una regresión hacia la media del nuevo canal, que es conforme están planteados la mayoría de algos (los que se dedican a explotar el arbitraje cuantitativamente, o son de alta frecuencia; no los que ejecutan estrategias concretas o ejecutan ordenes de forma eficiente troceando y comprando-vendiendo a precios dados). Si nadie mueve el volumen en sentido real (actores humanos) los algos van dibujando una especie de triángulo simétrico y metiendo ruido (los de HFT sobretodo).
> 
> Esto ha ido empeorando desde Agosto hasta ahora porque cada vez hay menos traders dentro del mercado y menos volumen real, y el dienro ha ido saliendo, no entrando. Y tras la sesión de ayer que hubo mucha compra-venta para re-equilibrar las carteras o liquidar activos (de ahí un salgo negativo importante) los humanos han desaparecido del mercado hoy excepto para los movimientos de principio y final de sesión. Así que igual hasta última hora no tenemos resolución de hacia donde se dirige la cosa.



Se acerca la entrada en la última hora (yo personalmente me fijo mucho en los movimientos desde las 21:40). Si el SP cierra por debajo de 1140, al lorete que se puede ir a buscar mínimos. De momento además, hay sesgo bajista.


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> BUND:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que de momento todavía hay espacio para el susto:







Estas últimas cuatro sesiones el BUND ha logrado desarrollar un suelo y hoy ha roto al alza. ¿Tendremos noticias este finde o a principios de la semana que viene?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Parece que de momento todavía hay espacio para el susto:
> 
> Estas últimas cuatro sesiones el BUND ha logrado desarrollar un suelo y hoy ha roto al alza. ¿Tendremos noticias este finde o a principios de la semana que viene?



Míralo con perspectiva más a medio/largo plazo, gráficos diarios. Parece que ha hecho un techo muy prometedor.


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

La próxima semana viene completitas de datos 

Calendario Económico Forex | 1forex1.com


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Míralo con perspectiva más a medio/largo plazo, gráficos diarios. Parece que ha hecho un techo muy prometedor.



Está claro que no has leído el mensaje que cito


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Está claro que no has leído el mensaje que cito



Sí lo he visto pero vamos que unos patrones a 30 min no van a cambiar el esquema que en principio es de debilidad. No va a ser en dos días, sin duda


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Parece que de momento todavía hay espacio para el susto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se rumorea que a Alemania le van a rebajar su rating los del S&P, en cuestión de semanas.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

rompe, coño, rompe de una puta vez.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> rompe, coño, rompe de una puta vez.



Joder, si hasta el euro está tocado

Es tocar los 1140 y le dan descargas eléctricas a los osos


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Mega pillada en Kodak

Descanse en Paz

-52,1% hoy
Eastman Kodak Company: NYSE:EK quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mega pillada en Kodak
> 
> Descanse en Paz
> 
> ...



A largo plazo la bolsa sube :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

En el largo plazo sólo se puede invertir en compañías dedicadas a cosas imprescindibles (Agua, energía, comida, ......).

El resto son modas (lo digo especialmente por Apple y demás mierdas)


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2011)

Hasta los de bolsamania lo ven venir: 

Al cierre: llega octubre el mes de los grandes suelos por excelencia - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

Guano is coming.
Que viene, que viene, uh, uh !!!
Será en Octubre
.
.
.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> *A largo plazo la bolsa sube *:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> En el largo plazo sólo se puede invertir en compañías dedicadas a cosas imprescindibles (Agua, energía, comida, ......).
> 
> El resto son modas (lo digo especialmente por Apple y demás mierdas)



Había un libro que ponía esto como axioma, y lo vinculaba a General Motor como valor ejemplo que siempre se revalorizaba en el futuro.

Ya, ya  

Para Kodak las puertas del infierno se han abierto sobre las siete de la tarde. Y eso que ayer animó a las gacelillas con una subida del 9%. Los stops son de pobres, pero esto te salva directamente de pedir en Caritas.


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sí lo he visto pero vamos que unos patrones a 30 min no van a cambiar el esquema que en principio es de debilidad. No va a ser en dos días, sin duda



Entonces, supongo que me he explicado mal, porque tengo muy claro que tenemos un techo encima de la mesa como vengo insistiendo todas estas semanas, ahora bien, la figura de giro puede tardar todavía un poco en desarrollarse y activarse, a eso me refería con el comentario de muy corto plazo, que todavía puede dar guerra. La inercia alcista del BUND era muy fuerte, ha parado donde tenía que parar, pero es lógico que cueste doblegar su ánimo y no es bueno anticiparse.

Para mí la jugada maestra sería la quiebra de Grecia o noticia similar, subida del BUND y caída de las bolsas a plomo, marcando nuevos máximos y mínimos respectivamente -eso sí, muy cerca de los anteriores-, para girar ya con fuerza con un entorno de noticias extremadamente negativo. Pero el precio manda.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Entonces, supongo que me he explicado mal, porque tengo muy claro que tenemos un techo encima de la mesa como vendo insistiendo todas estas semanas, ahora bien, la figura de giro puede tardar todavía un poco en desarrollarse y activarse, a eso me refería con el comentario de muy corto plazo, que todavía puede dar guerra. La inercia alcista del BUND era muy fuerte, ha parado donde tenía que parar, pero es lógico que cueste doblegar su ánimo y no es bueno anticiparse.
> 
> Para mí la jugada maestra sería la quiebra de Grecia o noticia similar, subida del BUND y caída de las bolsas a plomo, marcando nuevos máximos y mínimos respectivamente -eso sí, muy cerca de los anteriores-, para girar ya con fuerza con un entorno de noticias extremadamente negativo. Pero el precio manda.



Ahí le has dao, amigo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mega pillada en Kodak
> 
> Descanse en Paz
> 
> ...



Brutal.

Ya le podría pasar a Telecirco.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Brutal.
> 
> Ya le podría pasar a Telecirco.



El día que no muestren gayers, cocainómanas y mierda variada, lo podremos ver.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Claca

Fijate en diario el SP. Parece que está haciendo un techo redondeado con comienzo desde el 8 de agosto y con ganas de descargar desde ya. Bien hecho, con tiempo, y distribuyendo papelitos desde los más alto.


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2011)

Ultimos 20 minutos. Importante ver porque un cierre como el de ahora, es guanero en el medio plazo.

21:42: Joder, 2 primeros minutos y 2 rayotas verdes de narices!!!!:cook:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2011)

Caos ya que te pasas por el hilo últimamente, que te parece la subida que está experimentando la M3 en los últimos meses, eres inflacionista o deflacionista a medio/largo plazo?

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Claca
> 
> Fijate en diario el SP. Parece que está haciendo un techo redondeado con comienzo desde el 8 de agosto y con ganas de descargar desde ya. Bien hecho, con tiempo, y distribuyendo papelitos desde los más alto.



Los techos redondeados, prácticamente nunca aparecen como continuadores de tendencia.

EMHO, es un rectángulo de continuación de tendencia.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

Nada, circulen. Hoy no es el día de la ruptura del SP.

Con el cierre trimestral, poco hay que hacer


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Que hdp los bandazos que están pegando

Está muy nervioso el mercado


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2011)

Ay amigo, han pegado un subidón para que la peña pensase que fué como ayer .... y ahora a comer guano, by the moment.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ay amigo, han pegado un subidón para que la peña pensase que fué como ayer .... y ahora a comer guano, by the moment.



Janus, el mierda-ibex debe tener prohibido bajar por decreto real :vomito:


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2011)

Ahí vamos, cierre en mínimos :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)




----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> interesante, acabo de verlo, el mínimo nos da en 135 y el soporte en 136.28 eso nos da un objetivo de *137.28* se cerraria el gap del día 26
> 
> mucho guano bursatil ¿durará 4-5 dias?



Dudo que S&P rebaje la calificación de Alemania.

Los usanos son unos trileros ::


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

Vamos coño.

Barricada - No hay tregua - YouTube


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Esta bajada está hecha al milímetro

Me mosquea lo que pasará el posible Lunes


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Claca
> 
> Fijate en diario el SP. Parece que está haciendo un techo redondeado con comienzo desde el 8 de agosto y con ganas de descargar desde ya. Bien hecho, con tiempo, y distribuyendo papelitos desde los más alto.



Sí, debí haber matizado. Aunque las noticias vengan de Europa, espero que en el hipotético recorte sea USA quien se lleve la peor parte en cuanto a marcar mínimos se refiere. En mi opinión las bolsas europeas ya se han llevado casi todo el daño que les tocaba recibir, no así en EEUU, que andan lejos de la capitulación.


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Sep 2011)

Yeahhh!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Parece que de momento todavía hay espacio para el susto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interesante, acabo de verlo, el mínimo nos da en 135 y el soporte en 136.28 eso nos da un objetivo de *137.28* se cerraria el gap del día 26

mucho guano bursatil ¿durará 4-5 dias?


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2011)

Por cierto, Pepitoria, a ver si te animas y nos cuelgas un gráfico con tu visión de los mercados USA. Es un mercado que no sigo con el rigor del IBEX y para mí sería muy interesante comprobar como veis el tema los que lo seguís a diario.


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2011)

Toma ya !!! 

El lunes cierre en mínimos vs pauta de primer día de mes.

Y como no, el futuro del Ibex en Ig markets revoloteando los 8450.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Toma ya !!!
> 
> El lunes cierre en mínimos vs pauta de primer día de mes.
> 
> Y como no, el futuro del Ibex en Ig markets revoloteando los 8450.



Ya sabes que el mierda-ibex acostumbra a hacer los movimientos de golpe ::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, debí haber matizado. Aunque las noticias vengan de Europa, espero que en el hipotético recorte sea USA quien se lleve la peor parte en cuanto a marcar mínimos se refiere. En mi opinión las bolsas europeas ya se han llevado casi todo el daño que les tocaba recibir, no así en EEUU, que andan lejos de la capitulación.



Totalemente de acuerdo. Y es que es tan raro porque tiene un aspecto tan diferente los índices usanos a los europeos.


----------



## aksarben (30 Sep 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mega pillada en Kodak
> 
> Descanse en Paz
> 
> ...



Sólo ha perdido un 85% en lo que va de año ::


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Sólo ha perdido un 85% en lo que va de año ::



A ver si se pasa tonuel y le casca el Dead Certified. ::


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Sólo ha perdido un 85% en lo que va de año ::



Por fundamentales seguro que sube ::

En serio, eso de invertir a largo plazo en base a fundamentales puede estar muy bien, pero tiene un problema: a menudo se nos olvida el stop loss. En bolsa hay que ser humilde y saber reconocer la derrota.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

SP en 1127 ::


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Dudo que S&P rebaje la calificación de Alemania.
> 
> Los usanos son unos trileros ::



Pregunta ingenua. ¿Porqué no les interesa bajar el rating los teutones? ¿No disminuirían con ello el atractivo de un competidor de bonos?

Edito1: Por cierto, lo del SAN hoy de risa... subiendo con el resto de bancos europeos cayendo a plomo. Hay que reconocerle el mérito al botines.

Edito2: Porque lo de TEF se explica mejor. En consonancia con el resto de operadoras europeas.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Pregunta ingenua. ¿Porqué no les interesa bajar el rating los teutones? ¿No disminuirían con ello el atractivo de un competidor de bonos?



Interesar les interesa, los usanos son como son ::

Sería una falta de credibilidad extrema para las agencias de calificación porque en tal caso a ver cómo justifican que USA no es más una puta mierda de bono basura .....


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Kodak lo lleva un español LOL

Ya hace unos años le entrevistaron cuando comenzó con la sana idea de reflotar la empresa y abrir nuevas vías de negocio. Pensaba que ya ni estaría...


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, el mierda-ibex debe tener prohibido bajar por decreto real :vomito:



Dá igual, no se pueden poner cortos .....

Ahí dejo mi visión de la jugada:
----DAX----
Hace cuatro velas que se fugó del canal bajista / gallardete que se venía desarrollando. Mosqueaba porque esa fuerza no la estaba reflejando el SP.
Ayer tuvo una vela bastante alcista (sobre todo por el festival del cierre USA) pero se ha estrellado con la media de 50 sesiones y HOY ACABA DE DEJAR UNA ENVOLVENTE BAJISTA DEFINIDA DESPUÉS DE UNA SUBIDA DEL 12 DESDE MÍNIMOS. Esto es muy peligroso ... para los largos.
Si nos vamos al chart de hora, se puede ver un techo muy definido roto.
Servidor se queda abierto en short. Puede subir y romper la posición pero el cierre de hace un rato, es de decir "eh, osito quítate que viene el osote". Primera parada en 5200, importante.

----SP----
A veinte minutos, le han dado un subidón para pretender generar dinero dispuesto a tragarse papel posterior. Hacerlo así, cuando ayer fué subidón para volver subir (y que la tragadera de papel fuera hoy durante el día), es descarado y quiere decir algo, que quieren vender.
El chart diario es bajista. Soporte sobre 1107-1120 pero viene en una figura bajista por lo que fácil que no signifiquen nada. Alejándonos un poco del gráfico, el índice ha roto el canal alcista, ha tenido una reacción que se ha vuelto a colar en el canal (para joder stops a mogollón) y ahora ha vuelto a retomar la bajada.

En acciones, decir que las relacionadas con la plata están comenzando a sufrir. Si alguien quiere alguna referencia, puede ver Coeur d'Alene Mines que ha roto la directriz desde 2009, y está rompiendo (por confirmar) el soporte en 21,9 que es muy relevante por lo que se puede pegar una leche buena. La plata está bajista por lo que muy probablemente se pegue esa leche.
Multitud de valores energéticos y cíclicos de segunda fila en USA, han bajado un 8% o rondando ese rango. Éstos se anticipan a las tendencias o volatilidad general de los índices.
Algunos subieron ayer un 9% y hoy lo han perdido por lo que han dejado velas que demuestran que se están tendiendo trampas por doquier.

POR CIERTO, HE ESTADO LEYENDO ALGUNOS COMENTARIOS .... QUIEN PIENSE QUE LOS ÍNDICES EUROPEOS PUEDEN SUBIR AL TIEMPO QUE EL SP SE DESPEÑA CON FUERZA, NPI O SE HA TOMADO UNA CERVEZA DE LAS DE AYER PUESTAS EN ESCENA POR POLLASTRE, QUE TAMBIÉN PUEDE SER.


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Sep 2011)

Me voy un rato a jugar al golf y cuando vuelvo me encuentro con esto, toda la semana esperando un guano o miniguano y no estoy presente.
Algun pronostico para el lunes?
Y por cierto: KODAK D.E.P.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, Pepitoria, a ver si te animas y nos cuelgas un gráfico con tu visión de los mercados USA. Es un mercado que no sigo con el rigor del IBEX y para mí sería muy interesante comprobar como veis el tema los que lo seguís a diario.



Mi visión para medio y largo plazo en los índices americanos es bajista pero con cautela. Curiosamente, y como bien comentas, no tiene ahora mismo replica en el lado europeo que parece más puesto en una recuperación. Pongo el SP. Sin duda la caída en las materias primas, los metales y la debilidad en la renta fija está afectando negativamente a la bolsa y realizando movimientos de dinero. Creo que están haciendo un proceso de distribución muy cuidadoso desde inicios de agosto que puede tomar efectos desde ya. Así que los más seguro es que un primer tramo nos movamos hasta los 1050, si esto se decide a descargar

SP en diario







Me gusta tener también una visión en semanal para verlo con perspectiva. El punto de entrada óptimo fue en los 122X. Como se puede ver seguimos en caída libre pero la posibilidad de pullback hacia la media está siempre posible por lo que el riesgo asumido creo que puede llegar a ser alto porque la volatilidad también lo es y se puede dar la vuelta, pero creo que puede dar todavía bastante juego a los cortos.

SP en semanal







Por cierto, que uno de los índices más rezagados es el tecnológico y esta semana está siendo muy castigado (sobre todo aquellos valores que comparten sinergias con el mercado asiático) por lo que creo que puede dar muy buenas oportunidades en el lado corto para el que se quiera apuntar,

Nasdaq100 en semanal







Fijaos en la similitud y su retraso, debido a la fortaleza del índice que llegó a recuperar cuando los otros índices se encontraban en caída. El punto de entrada óptimo se ha dado esta semana, sobre los 222X, y puede dar jugosas plusvalías para los cortos. Aquí está la oportunidad para los valientes


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2011)

Esos 1050 me parecen también visita obligada. Dependiendo de cómo reaccione el precio sería posible ver si se aborta el segundo o no, que esa pivot es mucha pivot y anda cerca el señor 50% fibo.

Eso hablando de escenario guanil, por supuesto.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Pregunta ingenua. ¿Porqué no les interesa bajar el rating los teutones? ¿No disminuirían con ello el atractivo de un competidor de bonos?
> 
> Edito1: Por cierto, lo del SAN hoy de risa... subiendo con el resto de bancos europeos cayendo a plomo. Hay que reconocerle el mérito al botines.
> 
> Edito2: Porque lo de TEF se explica mejor. En consonancia con el resto de operadoras europeas.



Al San le quedan subidas
motivos

a-Prohibido hienas

b-Grandes dividendos que estan atrayendo dinero de los depositos a plazo

c-Publicidad favorable al banco en todos los medios de informacion y optimismo en cuanto a futuros resultados por vinculacion a sus bancos exteriores y estudio de una reorganizacion del banco para limpiar activos podridos,ya lo pago con su bajada anual

d-Estan apareciendo muchas gacelas,incluso que compran 100 o 6o acciones
,los leones estan comiendo sin la molestia de las hienas y van subiendo poco a poco el valor de las acciones
Si os fijais en los volumenes de venta grandes y compras estos aparecieron 
al final de la tarde sobre las 5,30,se movian de golpe de 50.0000 a 60.000

Bueno,esa es mi modesta opinion
El lunes entrara de 6,22 a 6,10 para acabar en 6,40 sobre las 5,30,el subidon 
vendra tambien al final,el resto de la mañana sera otra U como la de hoy
Solo al final sacaran la patita los leones con grandes volumenes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2011)

Sin acritud y tal.


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Oct 2011)

Kodak tras el cierre recupera un 34.6% al anunciar que no entraran en quiebra, pobres 34% de gacelas que entraron.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Kodak tras el cierre recupera un 34.6% al anunciar que no entraran en quiebra, pobres 34% de gacelas que entraron.



Que susto en el cuerpo tiene que ser llevar estas acciones...


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que susto en el cuerpo tiene que ser llevar estas acciones...



Imaginate lo que son 20,000 usd con apalancamiento y que hayan agarrado yendo a largo un 20% de esa subida. Esa gacela se puede retirar y vivir del cuento para siempre.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (1 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por fundamentales seguro que sube ::
> 
> En serio, eso de invertir a largo plazo en base a fundamentales puede estar muy bien, pero tiene un problema: a menudo se nos olvida el stop loss. En bolsa hay que ser humilde y saber reconocer la derrota.



De los últimos 6 años 5 ha tenido pérdidas en ingresos netos. Y el EBITDA lleva 7 años en negativo. Cualquiera que que compre Kodak por fundamentales que se dedique al futbolín. 
No es una empresa ejemplo creo yo.


----------



## DeCafeina (1 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta bajada está hecha al milímetro
> 
> Me mosquea lo que pasará el posible Lunes



¿¿¿El posible lunes???. ¿No es seguro que el lunes vaya a llegar?. Pues sí que está jodida la cosa, sí... ::

Pasado mañana me paso por aquí antes de ir a currar. No querría pegarme el viaje en balde.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¿¿¿El posible lunes???. ¿No es seguro que el lunes vaya a llegar?. Pues sí que está jodida la cosa, sí... ::
> 
> Pasado mañana me paso por aquí antes de ir a currar. No querría pegarme el viaje en balde.



Je je 

quite lo de posible

(que esto va a parecer ya el programa de Iker Jimenez )


----------



## atman (1 Oct 2011)

Tooodo el munod está esperando la caída del imperio SP... peeerooo...

POMO.... It's BAAAAAAAAACK | ZeroHedge

Excusa suficiente para que se queden con la pasta de tooodos los cortos que crean que ahora va la vencida... incluso el que suscribe. De todos modos, no me voy a comer mucho la cabeza. Yo mantengo la posición. Buen finde...


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Oct 2011)

bueno, si, vuelven los chutes, pero no son cuasidiarios como antes y la pasta a meter es tambien menos de la mitad de lo q antes se metia cada mes (creo)

primer chute el dia 6...... corre osoguanoso, toca minimos esta semana q viene el ogropepon


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Oct 2011)

La Previa​


----------



## rbotic statistics (2 Oct 2011)

Que miedosos que sois, tranquilidad viene un rebote hasta navidad!

S2s


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Oct 2011)

*Dax*

























FORO DE KOSTAROF ::.: Analisis del Dax
FORO DE KOSTAROF ::.: F-DAX . Vuelvo de nuevo sobre la figura


----------



## Janus (2 Oct 2011)

Bolsa de Tel Aviv bajando.


----------



## Fraction (2 Oct 2011)

empezamos la semanaaaaaaaa


----------



## Janus (2 Oct 2011)

Euro bajando contra dolar y yen.


----------



## sirpask (2 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Euro bajando contra dolar y yen.



¿Que pasaria si 1 euro = 1 Dolar = 1 yuan = 1 yen ?


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Oct 2011)

-Grecia no cumplirá este año objetivos de déficit

-Eslovaquia no aprobarà la ampliación del FEEF - Fondo Europeo de Estabilización Financiera. 

Tendremos Semana Guanera (de las buenas)


----------



## tonuel (2 Oct 2011)

quiero guano del bueno... y lo quiero... ahora... 8:


----------



## tarrito (2 Oct 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> quiero guano del bueno... y lo quiero... ahora... 8:



debemos recibir a Bankkia (Ibex35) como se merece 8:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Oct 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> quiero guano del bueno... y lo quiero... ahora... 8:



Ya somos dos. Necesito guano, que ya me dieron por todos lados la semana anterior. 

El guano es nuestro amigo.


----------



## Janus (2 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Que pasaria si 1 euro = 1 Dolar = 1 yuan = 1 yen ?



Que USA apenas podría exportar por tener una moneda fuerte respecto a Europa, que a las bolsas las quedaría bajada hasta aburrir porque Alemania estaría en recesión permanente, que Japón tendría un problema porque la balanza comercial sería importadora neta con lo que no podría pagar su deuda.

Y sobre todo, ..... que los hipotecados en yenes, tendrían que vivir de la beneficencia.:vomito:


----------



## AssGaper (2 Oct 2011)

Bueno, empezamos la semana con bajaditas, me gusta. FCC mañana la veremos a -16% megalodon DOW¿??


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Bueno, empezamos la semana con bajaditas, me gusta. FCC mañana la veremos a -16% megalodon DOW¿??



Visto lo visto la semana anterior, FCC hará lo que les dé la gana a los que la manejen. Menudo cachondeo.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Que pasaria si 1 euro = 1 Dolar = 1 yuan = 1 yen ?



Una alineación... el fin del mundo¡¡¡¡


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Oct 2011)

Hola, soy novatillo, pero conocéis algún broker para ponerse cortos en Banco Pastor?. Creo que tiene todos los condicionantes para ser intervenido y antes de que se suspenda su cotización, me imagino que sus mayores accionistas intentarán desprenderse de capital.


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola, soy novatillo, pero conocéis algún broker para ponerse cortos en Banco Pastor?. Creo que tiene todos los condicionantes para ser intervenido y antes de que se suspenda su cotización, me imagino que sus mayores accionistas intentarán desprenderse de capital.



demasiado riesgo, tienes opciones más interesantes en el Ibex35 para especular.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola, soy novatillo, pero conocéis algún broker para ponerse cortos en Banco Pastor?. Creo que tiene todos los condicionantes para ser intervenido y antes de que se suspenda su cotización, me imagino que sus mayores accionistas intentarán desprenderse de capital.



La CNMV no nos permite ponernos cortos en ese valor.

"...la medida afecta a las acciones o cuotas participativas de Banca Cívica, Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria, Banco de Sabadell, Banco de Valencia, Banesto, Banco Pastor, Banco Popular, Banco Santander, Bankia, Bankinter, Caixabank, Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo (CAM), Grupo Catalana de Occidente, Mapfre, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME) y Renta 4 Servicios de Inversión".


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

By the moment, there isn't "guano", at least like on friday close!


----------



## atman (3 Oct 2011)

Más de una vez he dihco que en reuters se suelen cosas muy interesantes que muchas veces no llegan a los mass-media de "consumo habitual". Por eso procuro ojear su web a menudo. 

Un ejemplo: ¿qué pasaría si el Gobierno Federal de Estados Unidos decretara una "quita" sobre las deudas de los hipotecados, negociada con su banco, que a su vez negociará con los tenedores de su deuda para asumir una parte de esa quita? ¿sería viable? ¿sería justo? ¿le importa a alguien?

Reuters: quitas globales para relanzar el crecimiento???


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Análisis Técnico del Ibex35 por Samuel Sierra en Estrategias tv (03.10.2011)

[YOUTUBE]rE3N2tXevzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)




----------



## The Hellion (3 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Más de una vez he dihco que en reuters se suelen cosas muy interesantes que muchas veces no llegan a los mass-media de "consumo habitual". Por eso procuro ojear su web a menudo.
> 
> Un ejemplo: *¿qué pasaría si el Gobierno Federal de Estados Unidos decretara una "quita" sobre las deudas de los hipotecados, negociada con su banco, que a su vez negociará con los tenedores de su deuda para asumir una parte de esa quita?* ¿sería viable? ¿sería justo? ¿le importa a alguien?
> 
> Reuters: quitas globales para relanzar el crecimiento???



Que el foro implosionaría. 

Bono convocaría a la Diputación permanente del Congreso para implantar por vía de urgencia una medida similar en España. Después defenestraría a Rubalcaba y sería él el candidato. Bono nunca dejaría pasar la oportunidad de ser el candidato que regala relojes y concede quitas de deuda. 

Animosa nos explicaría cómo a sus veintipocos años ha conseguido un fantástico piso (VPO, que es la solución del futuro) y que ahora con la quita se va a poder comprar un coche (eléctrico, de los de Sebastián), que también acabaremos pagando nosotros. 

Wilson Pacheco, el vecino de Animosa, nos contaría cómo los patronsitos les dejamos venir para que nos pagasen las pensiones, les dimos rentas de inserción mientras empezaban a pagárnoslas, les vendimos las casas a precios burbujeados para que nos pagasen la fiesta y ahora les hacemos una quita en la deuda con la que nos iban a pagar la fiesta para que no se vayan a casa y nos dejen colgados de la brocha. 

Por último, Keynesian nos explicaría que es una solución razonable que Zapatero propuso a Obama la noche del acontecimiento planetario y la conjunción astral en que coincidieron. No es ortodoxa, pero a la vista de las circunstancias, es lo mejor para nuestro futuro. Concluiría diciendo que en esta tesitura, los más adecuado sería votar a Bono. 

Los demás moriríamos cientos de veces bajo el peso de los cortos que metimos a Sacyr la noche antes de la medida.


----------



## Fraction (3 Oct 2011)

El Nikkei se la ha pegado........ A ver los futuros del Chulibex ienso:


----------



## The Replicant (3 Oct 2011)

Fraction dijo:


> El Nikkei se la ha pegado........ A ver los futuros del Chulibex ienso:



nada el dax ha empezado con más de 120 puntos a la baja y el ibex apunta a un gap a la baja de unos - 230 ahora mismo

se prevé una semana tranquila ::


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

**Los mercados chinos permanecerán cerrados hasta el jueves*

Los mercados bursátiles chinos permanecerán cerrados hasta el próximo jueves por ser semana festiva en China. Sí abrirá la Bolsa de Hong Kong, excepto el miércoles.

**Las dudas sobre China y Europa hunden a los mercados asiáticos*

La venta de papel dominó la sesión en los mercados del continente asiático ante el riesgo de 'default' de Grecia y la incapacidad Europea de solucionarlo, a lo que se sumaron las preocupaciones sobre la salud financiera de China. El Nikkei se dejó un 1,8%, mientras que el indicador regional ahondó su desplome al 3%.

...................


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Oct 2011)

en -16% en AGEN el viernes pasado, me lo comí entero...... puto contra split...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

El ibex va a abrir con bajadas superiores al 3%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Oct 2011)

Buenos días... 

Parece que bajamos a cerrar los gaps del dia 26/09. En Ibex 8201-8333, en SAN 5.91-6,01

Atentos, porque se pueden hacer muchos pips... abriremos en un -2% más o menos...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (3 Oct 2011)

nunca me canso de ver al oso guanoso... )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2011)

Buenos y gloriosos dias, como me gustas esos pajarillos que te dicen que te quedes corto el fin de semana.


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Oct 2011)

¿Alguien se quedo largo el viernes?


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> ¿Alguien se quedo largo el viernes?



Yo salí justo en 8500 (futuro) :cook:


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Pensamos como primer objetivo en un Ibex a 8.800 puntos - Ecotrader.es

Con el primer objetivo del Ibex 35 en los 8.800 puntos - elEconomista.es

[YOUTUBE]yob3ijjJfbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Replicant (3 Oct 2011)

sr pollastre como tenemos a mandrilator? ha acabado ud de amaestrarlo??


----------



## Fraction (3 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Mandrilator es nuevo, recién terminado de desarrollar y está en pruebas.






sirpask dijo:


> Por cierto hay que buscar foto para el Mandrilator..
> 
> hay que fusionar una foto de terminator y un mandril XDD










Venga maestro pollastre.... dele caña a esos niveles.... :Aplauso:

A ver por donde entro hoy al SAN :XX:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Oct 2011)

saltado el stop losss del san

 
que la ultima vez no puse y se fue para abajooo


ahora ya por fin funciona


perdidas del 2%, asumibles


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2011)

Fraction dijo:


> Venga maestro pollastre.... dele caña a esos niveles.... :Aplauso:
> 
> A ver por donde entro hoy al SAN :XX:




De bolsa no sé qué tal andarán, pero con el photoshop son unos hachas ::

Estuve de boda este fin de semana, y no he tocado nada del código de mandrilator... aunque sí puedo decirles que lo más cercano que tenemos por arriba es el 5406 - 5412, una convergencia a dos que parece bastante fuerte, solo que yo ahora mismo la veo un poco lejos.


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

Bueno, viendo como ha ido el DAX poco a poco hacia abajo durante el overnight ... hasta ahora (y viendo el cierre del viernes en mínimos usanos y europeos) más o menos predecible. Ahora viene la dificultad por la volatilidad, puede haber cualquier rebote que nos salte un stop aún estando a 100 pipos.
No me sorprendería (lo hará?) que tuviera una reacción hasta los 5400 para luego volver hacia abajo por avalancha de papel.


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

DAX:En gráficos de minuto, está en un canal alcista perfecto. Vamos a ver si lo llevan hasta 5400 para darlo ahí la vuelta de nuevo. Mientras acompañamos.


----------



## atman (3 Oct 2011)

A ver, señores, organización, que yo que ando más liado que la pata de un romano tenga que venir a cambiar al rebajo de pasto...

El trimestre se ha acabado. Así que he abierto nuevo hilo. Pero lo he hecho con octubre, creo que es mejor volver al formato anterior, para que no se alargue tanto la cosa y no cascarle el server a Calopéz. =^_^=


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/254365-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a.html#post5081564


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (3 Oct 2011)

Un alto cargo del partido de Angela Merkel asegura que Atenas está en quiebra. El diputado y presidente de la patronal de las pymes alemanas, Michael Fuchs, afirma que el impago de la deuda de Grecia llegará al 50% Un alto cargo del partido de Merkel asegura que Atenas está en quiebra · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

al nuevo hilo pues....
será en octubre


----------



## The Replicant (3 Oct 2011)

_10:04:25 h.
PMI manufacturas eurozona	

Baja de 49 a 48,5 pero queda mejor de lo esperado que era 48,4. Peor dato desde agosto de 2.009. 

9:54:20 h.

Alemania

PMI de manufacturas baja de 50,9 a 50,3 cuando se esperaba 50. No obstante peor desde septiembre de 2.009._


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2011)

Largo 8300 (futuro) ::


----------



## Mulder (3 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!

Mandrilada is in the air...


----------



## Nico (3 Oct 2011)

Les recuerdo que tenemos HILO NUEVO !!


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Les recuerdo que tenemos HILO NUEVO !!



Publique el correspondiente link, marditoh roedoh Nicodemo !! ::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-2.html


----------

